# Negative Clinic Experiences



## Phreakcodex

_Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _

_ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_



_You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
you can find all the sources on this thread posts
Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_


*My blacklisted clinics list*​

BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
ID Hospital
FACELINE Clinic
JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
GRAND Plastic Surgery
CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
VIEW Plastic Surgery
TL Plastic Surgery
IWELL Plastic Surgery
IOU Plastic Surgery
BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
BRAUN Plastic Surgery
DA Plastic Surgery
LIFE Plastic Surgery
VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
OZ Cosmetic Clinic
CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
SAMSUNG Medical Center
SHIMMIAN Clinic
THE LINE Clinic
TLPS Plastic Surgery
AONE Clinic
SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
REGEN Plastic Surgery
BEAUTYLINE Clinic


----------



## mayond

Oh, that is good! Thanks for sharing. 
I think I read here about BK which is not good as a factory either.


----------



## Phreakcodex

Yaaaay thanks for sharing


----------



## Robinrenren

so up to now we have 4 candidates: 

*1- ID hospital
2- Grand
3- TLPS
4. BK *

)


----------



## smeshno

Obviously didn't read the forum well.
Booked a consultation with ID. 
Now looking to cancel my appointment. I found it really strange how they pushed me to have the appointment the Day I arrive 4 hours later. Seriously I'm going to be tired, but I didn't pay attention.

Now I'm cancelling the booking.


----------



## Phreakcodex

smeshno said:


> Obviously didn't read the forum well.
> Booked a consultation with ID.
> Now looking to cancel my appointment. I found it really strange how they pushed me to have the appointment the Day I arrive 4 hours later. Seriously I'm going to be tired, but I didn't pay attention.
> 
> Now I'm cancelling the booking.


Yepp  
Very good decision ! Do not rush when you choose a clinic, do a loooooot of research before


----------



## shan_shan

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future
> 
> This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there
> 
> You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery_
> 
> *Blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> 1- ID hospital
> 
> I think that all of you should know that this is a factory by now
> 
> 2- Grand
> 
> I think that a girl died during rhinoplasty and eyeplasty :o
> 
> 3- TLPS
> 
> Bad post-op care and dont want to take responsability (ask the member : shan_shan)
> 
> If you have more please share with me




Hi all, my comments in the other thread is my 1st part of my PS journey with TLPS. I will be going back to TLPS again in 3 weeks time for review and complain.

As of now, i do feel it might not be fair to include them in the blacklisted listing. I will share my 2nd part of my journey and the way TLPS handles the complains/situation once i am back..


----------



## olskool

I'd add to the list pretty much any clinic that does not display approximate price of its procedures in writing. And the clinics that do not display their certifications. And clinics that are happy to arrange procedures on the same day as ur consult. And finally clinics with doctors spending less than half hour for initial consult. No time consult? Well don't operate so much then! Poor consult, poor outcome!


----------



## olskool

Shanshan, TLPS Will forever be off my list. They operated on u despite not being able to fully get rid of ur nose filler. xxx It could've been me that <they> have botched up. I really thank u for ur account and don't blame urself please! Wishing u speedy recovery by proper surgeon!


----------



## Vlad

I changed the title - I don't want anyone to get the impression that this forum officially blacklists any of the listed clinics. If you have negative experiences that you wish to share is one thing, to make it seem like it's in official forum capacity is another.


----------



## bigbird9898

Thanks for the information


----------



## Phreakcodex

You are welcome
If you have more information please share with us


----------



## hongkongphooey

sim_vivian said:


> my friend had accu at TLPS and got serious scar under the chin, but TLPS didn't card and listen. they aim at money, not take care of patients being a human!


Please tell me what happened to your friends chin as I had similar experience with Teuim, they seriously burned my chin when I underwent acculift and I still have large burn scar.


----------



## cloris97

I'd add Jewelry to that list


----------



## olskool

cloris97 said:


> I'd add Jewelry to that list


Can u give a reason why?


----------



## olskool

Just want to add that any clinic that has little time for u post-op deserves to be BLACKLISTED and SHUT DOWN and their docs thrown into KOMODO DRAGON DEN!  NO TIME FOR POST OP CARE? = THEY SHOULDNT HAVE OPERATED ON U IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## motherhen

olskool said:


> Just want to add that any clinic that has little time for u post-op deserves to be BLACKLISTED and SHUT DOWN and their docs thrown into KOMODO DRAGON DEN!  NO TIME FOR POST OP CARE? = THEY SHOULDNT HAVE OPERATED ON U IN THE FIRST PLACE!


For this reason Aone deserve to be here. No time post op, does not listen to your concerns, saying you pay too much attention to your face after surgery that's why you see things you never notice before, telling you that you're the type that will never be satisfied...Basically blaming you for everything.


----------



## Phreakcodex

Ok new update guys

*1- ID hospital
2- Grand
3- TLPS
4. BK 
5-jewelry
6-Aone*


----------



## Phreakcodex

Thanks a lot guys for sharing your experience


----------



## mayond

hongkongphooey said:


> Please tell me what happened to your friends chin as I had similar experience with Teuim, they seriously burned my chin when I underwent acculift and I still have large burn scar.



I feel so bad....I am sorry for you.

This is my opinion. They must have responsibility if patient get injure during procedure, specially burn scar through laser.
They are clinic they can give you treatment until you or your friend get healed at least.


----------



## wishingstar

I'd add Wonjin to that list.  I just posted about my own botched eye surgery from Wonjin here (and the incredibly slow response and lack of resolution in the aftermath) : http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...ics-korea-read-1st-post-before-864175-59.html

...and another forumner also posted her experience with some deceptive communications on their part.

Forumners, beware!


----------



## anna85

Shimmian!
I read a thread about a girl who had her nose screwed up by dr Jung


----------



## Kaenal

Thanks for sharing this info, noted.


----------



## olskool

Check out this site. Has negative reviews on lots of clinics and doctors. Worth checking it out.http://gangssang.com/bullega/44464

Just a reminder, there are numerous ps clinics in korea. It will be so much easier to choose the right one after ruling out the ones that have number of bad reviews, especially with regards to AFTERCARE. Yes, no doctor can consistently produce desired outcomes for everyone. But he or she can, and SHOULD, have plenty of time to LISTEN and ADDRESS ur concerns post op!

No time for post op consult? CHUCK EM OFF THE LIST


----------



## Wauwau

Cinderella should be now added to the list. This march there was a Chinese girl DIED there due to anesthesia failure. It was a collaboration campaign carried out by Cinderella and a Chinese telly program,  they operated surgeries freely for candidates and wanna make some kind of live show out of it in the end.. Not sure to what extent was the surgeon responsible but I would for sure cross this clinic out since it just doesn't feel safe any more.


----------



## anna85

Wauwau said:


> Cinderella should be now added to the list. This march there was a Chinese girl DIED there due to anesthesia failure. It was a collaboration campaign carried out by Cinderella and a Chinese telly program,  they operated surgeries freely for candidates and wanna make some kind of live show out of it in the end.. Not sure to what extent was the surgeon responsible but I would for sure cross this clinic out since it just doesn't feel safe any more.


Gosh! Do you have the source of this?


----------



## Wauwau

anna85 said:


> Gosh! Do you have the source of this?


I am sorry I couldn't find any valid source either in English or Chinese. 

Actually I almost decided on Cinderella to have my revisional rhino + Vline done this/next week, then a translator that I have been contacting told me this story. I couldn't trust him becos I was not able to find any post on internet to verify it and usually translators do talk mean about clinics from whom they cannot get a proper commission. Then there was this fellow girl who I met on forum and travels to Seoul the same time as I do, she told me the same story about Cinderella: she said it was supposed to be a head surgeon who operated her surgery but somehow when the anesthesia procedure was performed and failed, the head surgeon was not even present in the room,  there was only one assistant anesthetist plus one assistant surgeon there. Scary... She told me almost all translators based in Seoul know about this story. So finally I asked one consultant from everM during IM consultation and she confirmed this and told me it was only a simple rhinoplasty in which this poor girl lost her life....  to be honest till today I still doubt the authenticity of this episode, since I cannot find a single piece of source to support it, it could be either the clinic manages to cover it up so sound and smooth or the whole gossip was simply a despicable slander. Either way, I am feeling less-motivated and insecured going for Cinderella at the moment. 

If someone else who has also heard about something relevant please let me know, since I am travelling to Seoul this or next week and still haven't decided  which clinic to go for...


----------



## Wauwau

Please ignore about my post at #26 and #28. I think this whole episode about cinderella is a fabrication, since I couldn't find and source in English & Chinese forum and neither can my friend in Korea. And the next day the same translator just told another girl that EverM had an accident and a girl died in there becos of aneathsathia and everything... So I guess it is quite clear now, theses translator no matter in-house or private, they do tell lies to slander clinics where they get less(or none at all) commission. Sorry for the misleading post!


----------



## Susaki

Wauwau said:


> Please ignore about my post at #26 and #28. I think this whole episode about cinderella is a fabrication, since I couldn't find and source in English & Chinese forum and neither can my friend in Korea. And the next day the same translator just told another girl that EverM had an accident and a girl died in there becos of aneathsathia and everything... So I guess it is quite clear now, theses translator no matter in-house or private, they do tell lies to slander clinics where they get less(or none at all) commission. Sorry for the misleading post!



Thanks for clarification


----------



## cloris97

ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a5e5413djw1ej4bfp2bztj20c81q67b3.jpg
Found this review on Chinese Twitter: this girl did her inner eye corner revision at BIO, 4.5million won. Above is be4 revision, below is after. 
Her inner corners now are asymmetrical, and her eyes are often dry and sore. After negotiation, the hospital still does not want to take responsibility at all. The girl is very upset. 
I have read in this forum that BIO is good for revision. Although I remember one person complaining about botched job at BIO dr. Kang, he dismissed it afterwards. Now after seeing this girl's experience, I really doubt BIO's reputation in eye surgeries.


----------



## nylorac2112

Wauwau said:


> Cinderella should be now added to the list. This march there was a Chinese girl DIED there due to anesthesia failure. It was a collaboration campaign carried out by Cinderella and a Chinese telly program,  they operated surgeries freely for candidates and wanna make some kind of live show out of it in the end.. Not sure to what extent was the surgeon responsible but I would for sure cross this clinic out since it just doesn't feel safe any more.


Actually, it was at Grand that the girl died during Rhinoplasty due to anesthesia complications. I was in Korea shortly after it happened. Everyone was still talking about it.


----------



## wonderamy

hongkongphooey said:


> Please tell me what happened to your friends chin as I had similar experience with Teuim, they seriously burned my chin when I underwent acculift and I still have large burn scar.


 

Does acculift usually leave scar???


----------



## meimei5105

nylorac2112 said:


> Actually, it was at Grand that the girl died during Rhinoplasty due to anesthesia complications. I was in Korea shortly after it happened. Everyone was still talking about it.


 
As for Grand, I've heard they are the most sued plastic surgery clinic


----------



## Tyler_Durden

cloris97 said:


> ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a5e5413djw1ej4bfp2bztj20c81q67b3.jpg
> Found this review on Chinese Twitter: this girl did her inner eye corner revision at BIO, 4.5million won. Above is be4 revision, below is after.
> Her inner corners now are asymmetrical, and her eyes are often dry and sore. After negotiation, the hospital still does not want to take responsibility at all. The girl is very upset.
> I have read in this forum that BIO is good for revision. Although I remember one person complaining about botched job at BIO dr. Kang, he dismissed it afterwards. Now after seeing this girl's experience, I really doubt BIO's reputation in eye surgeries.



Hey I just saw the link... I honestly don't understand what the surgery is. Looks to me she got epi, not a revision. She was fine. 

Anyhow, just want to point out Dr Kang is from IOU, not BIO. However I am also aware, in the eye revision section, there are few girls unsatisfied Dr. Kang's performance.

If what you posted takes place in BIO, it's probably Dr. Cho.

Man... selecting a surgeon is really difficult.


----------



## cloris97

Tyler_Durden said:


> Anyhow, just want to point out Dr Kang is from IOU, not BIO. However I am also aware, in the eye revision section, there are few girls unsatisfied Dr. Kang's performance.
> 
> If what you posted takes place in BIO, it's probably Dr. Cho.
> 
> Man... selecting a surgeon is really difficult.



Oops, sorry guys I confused the clinics. It is dr. Cho.


----------



## shinenim

cloris97 said:


> I'd add Jewelry to that list



WHY??? I am going to a consultation with them


----------



## shinenim

My friend did her eyes at BK 2 weeks ago and the result is pretty good. Dr. Kim was good, Alice, the foreign service/consultant manager was friendly. Other than the counter receptionist being a little rude on asking for wifi/consultation time etc... My friend were pretty satisfied with the result of her yes


----------



## eternitymed7

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## cloris97

shinenim said:


> WHY??? I am going to a consultation with them


Search the forum, I'll quote another forumer here:


mwol said:


> jewlery - i guess depending on the person, you might see it as a good or bad thing. this clinic only has one ideal aesthetic. everyone who gets surgery here gets the same dolly look. i believe a group of pf members went here and only 1/6(?) were happy with their surgeries. this clinic is blacklisted in chinese forums because of many botched surgeries. i particularly remember reading one horror story of rhinoplasty, after only a few months he had to take it out.


Personally,I have seen an unhappy patient raising a huge cardboard on the street complaining how Jewelry ruined her surgery. This girl got a botched nose job, but she feels OK about her eyes. If you want to risk it, good luck.


----------



## UnicornCat

I read Jewlery did a botched eyes job on china forum. very obvious big small eyes.


----------



## Robinrenren

UnicornCat said:


> I read Jewlery did a botched eyes job on china forum. very obvious big small eyes.



Hi there, Can I know the 'china forum' you saw the news .. I almost choose Jewlery .. sounds scary !!!


----------



## cloris97

Discovered a negative review of TL and view. http://i.imgur.com/vQOSJr3.jpg

*zygoma+jaw at TL*: asymmetrical jawline, sagging. 
There's a term in Korea to describe unnatural jaw line cut by a straight line instead of a long curve  "dog jaw". I think that's what happened to one side of her jaw line.

*nose at VIEW*: distorted. 
I think the tip looks very stiff. The shape of the nostrils looks pretty bad... 
(someone commented below that she had seen many failed nose job from VIEW)

lipo and fat graft at JEWLRY: no comment. 
She mainly complains about her failed contour surgery... poor girl, she spent around $32k and now is depressed and suicidal...
There are people commented below saying she's find though :/ having high expectations of surgery, etc


----------



## Tyler_Durden

cloris97 said:


> Discovered a negative review of TL and view. http://i.imgur.com/vQOSJr3.jpg
> 
> *zygoma+jaw at TL*: asymmetrical jawline, sagging.
> There's a term in Korea to describe unnatural jaw line cut by a straight line instead of a long curve  "dog jaw". I think that's what happened to one side of her jaw line.
> 
> *nose at VIEW*: distorted.
> I think the tip looks very stiff. The shape of the nostrils looks pretty bad...
> (someone commented below that she had seen many failed nose job from VIEW)
> 
> lipo and fat graft at JEWLRY: no comment.
> She mainly complains about her failed contour surgery... poor girl, she spent around $32k and now is depressed and suicidal...
> There are people commented below saying she's find though :/ having high expectations of surgery, etc



She had all those surgeries in one trip?


----------



## cloris97

Tyler_Durden said:


> She had all those surgeries in one trip?


yes, last year.


----------



## odnok

shan_shan said:


> Hi all, my comments in the other thread is my 1st part of my PS journey with TLPS. I will be going back to TLPS again in 3 weeks time for review and complain.
> 
> As of now, i do feel it might not be fair to include them in the blacklisted listing. I will share my 2nd part of my journey and the way TLPS handles the complains/situation once i am back..


I read on another blog that a patient died in Grand while in surgery ( I think it was this year). It swaps doctors.


----------



## earthhan86

odnok said:


> I read on another blog that a patient died in Grand while in surgery ( I think it was this year). It swaps doctors.


there was a shadow doctor at Grand? and someone died??


----------



## odnok

earthhan86 said:


> there was a shadow doctor at Grand? and someone died??


That's what I read. I feel that shadow doctors are common in Korea. Even in Australia. Also have you heard of iwell? I know dream is good for rhino. 
Tell me if I'm wrong im in the middle of researching.


----------



## aestheticdream

Her side jaw line looks awful. Oh no way too much shaved down now it looks very unnatural. 



cloris97 said:


> Discovered a negative review of TL and view. http://i.imgur.com/vQOSJr3.jpg
> 
> *zygoma+jaw at TL*: asymmetrical jawline, sagging.
> There's a term in Korea to describe unnatural jaw line cut by a straight line instead of a long curve  "dog jaw". I think that's what happened to one side of her jaw line.
> 
> *nose at VIEW*: distorted.
> I think the tip looks very stiff. The shape of the nostrils looks pretty bad...
> (someone commented below that she had seen many failed nose job from VIEW)
> 
> lipo and fat graft at JEWLRY: no comment.
> She mainly complains about her failed contour surgery... poor girl, she spent around $32k and now is depressed and suicidal...
> There are people commented below saying she's find though :/ having high expectations of surgery, etc


----------



## odnok

You guys forgotten wojin


----------



## Avene

And Jewelry as well :-S


----------



## jeweles45

odnok said:


> You guys forgotten wojin


I did hear about Wonjin a few days after my surgery in Korea. Some girl had her eyes, nose and chin done and never woke up. It was a scary feeling.


----------



## odnok

jeweles45 said:


> I did hear about Wonjin a few days after my surgery in Korea. Some girl had her eyes, nose and chin done and never woke up. It was a scary feeling.


It was eyes and nose wojin for the swap doctor. And chin bone from some other clinic - never woken up after the surgery or something along the lines. You can find if on this site. I forgotten where though.


----------



## mstyflame

ohh Good Lord heavens I have consultations with grand and tlps(((((
somebody died in grand? I cant see any news huhuhuu


----------



## Avene

mstyflame said:


> ohh Good Lord heavens I have consultations with grand and tlps(((((
> somebody died in grand? I cant see any news huhuhuu


I heard that someone died in Grand. but the Grand tried to stop spared out news using money.So that's why there is no negative news about Grand.


----------



## mstyflame

3 more weeks and im off to seoul. the more I read the more I get confuse im excited but scared what if I choose the wrong doctor/clinic, if they do blocked out news how on earth wld I kno whats happening...


----------



## earthhan86

mstyflame said:


> 3 more weeks and im off to seoul. the more I read the more I get confuse im excited but scared what if I choose the wrong doctor/clinic, if they do blocked out news how on earth wld I kno whats happening...


Just be careful with wonjin, grand, TL

I meant these kind of big accident do not happen everyday but just in case.
for other clinics it seems okay for you to go but don't forget to search about the doctor.


----------



## K Couture

I heard about the grand and wonjin cases but what happened in TL?


----------



## mstyflame

do u kno anything about Iwell ps? haven't heard much about them. They gave me 2 contradicting email. one says no discount the price is fixed with 10% tax something I have to pay and the other one is can have a discount. I need to send some deposit because winter season in Korea is high demand for plastic surgery. Is this true?


----------



## milkychoco

this is not my personal experience but have you guys heard of the controversy surrounding Jewelry PS clinic, where the staffs partied inside the operation room

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-surgery-clinic-staff-party-operating-theatre

this is so unprofessional


----------



## koreasaurus

milkychoco said:


> this is not my personal experience but have you guys heard of the controversy surrounding Jewelry PS clinic, where the staffs partied inside the operation room
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-surgery-clinic-staff-party-operating-theatre
> 
> this is so unprofessional



It was posted here about 1-2 weeks ago, but thanks for informing us again for those that missed it.


----------



## milkychoco

@koreasaurus

I see, I haven't been lurking here for a while and I saw the news on Tumblr.

That's so sad, they don't have any respect for their patient and her well being. 

--

Please reconsider if some of you here  wanna do PS in a clinic like that.


----------



## cloris97

mstyflame said:


> ohh Good Lord heavens I have consultations with grand and tlps(((((
> somebody died in grand? I cant see any news huhuhuu


I know a girl who went to TLPS for buccal fat remove, V-Line, and facial liposuction in early December. Her face is still swelling but looks fine and natural. 
Recently I PMed a former regarding TLPS, and she tells me how her friend is unsatisfied with her rhinoplasty result in TLPS. So the reviews are very mixed.


----------



## earthhan86

K Couture said:


> I heard about the grand and wonjin cases but what happened in TL?


nothing towards to TL since I have seen so many good reviews
but I heard this from one of my friend I had back in Seoul
They suggest too much of operation something they do not need and make them have a surgery with them and give bad props things about other clinics. also I just do not like that they mad produces or having so many surgeries a day.
all of my mother sides relatives are doctors and they said doctor can't have that much of surgeries in a day.
Unless they are an IRON Man or something;;
But I'm not gonna say they are bad since it is just personal thoughts of mine.


----------



## mstyflame

If they are going to get my b/a photos...will they just pass me into younger doctors while I am knocked out? as theres so many younger ones newly graduated. Its hard to decide really. prices wise they gave me nice discount although still higher than local clinics mostly none koreans i inquired to.
Even if i research a lot here and there, theres still a fear of unknown. My most desired clinic is fully booked and the day they're giving me is way too late as i don't have my vacation that long


----------



## Avene

Does anyone have negative experience with BA in Korea? Actually, I wanna do that but pretty scare for side-effect . Can I have BA, double eyelids surgery, and rhinoplasty at one time?


----------



## mstyflame

Avene said:


> Does anyone have negative experience with BA in Korea? Actually, I wanna do that but pretty scare for side-effect . Can I have BA, double eyelids surgery, and rhinoplasty at one time?


 
Avene that's what im trying to do..des with ptosis, lips, facial contour, breast and fat graft. But I want to see them in person and talk face to face with the guy who gives anesthesia as well.


----------



## Avene

mstyflame said:


> Avene that's what im trying to do..des with ptosis, lips, facial contour, breast and fat graft. But I want to see them in person and talk face to face with the guy who gives anesthesia as well.


That is what I want too :S, I also really hard to believe what consultant said. caz I though they try to rip me off to make money.. well, donnaa ;-S.


----------



## cloris97

Adding two clinics to the list
1. "WITH" or "WITH Newface" or "Newface" clinic. many botched V-line surgeries.
2. Cinderella or "Cindy" clinic. botched nose surgery by head Dr. Jung. 
Information is gathered from a Chinese forum.


----------



## AkuraiRain

Seoul Touch Up said Banobagi is not a good hospital, but it promotes ID, Regen, Grand, and Wonjin so I think it may be lying. I think Regen should be included as well.


----------



## sophieeee

AkuraiRain said:


> Seoul Touch Up said Banobagi is not a good hospital, but it promotes ID, Regen, Grand, and Wonjin so I think it may be lying. I think Regen should be included as well.


Can you let me know what Seoul Touchup is? I'm new to here and I saw people mentioning about it.. FYI I didn't like how Banobagi treated me for consultation..


----------



## AkuraiRain

Never mind.


----------



## blasian

I am really happy I have found this. Flying to a foreign country can be intimidating and medical tourism is now a profitable businesses. I would hate to go somewhere and have a botched surgery.


----------



## Dubu

There are so many PS clinics... I don't know how to make a decision...


----------



## Dubu

Anyone has experience at *Dream Clinic/B&A Clinic*?


----------



## blasian

Bumping this thread because people need to know about bad clinics to avoid. I added Shimmian and Wonjin to the list.


1- ID hospital 
2- Grand 
3- TLPS
4. BK 
5-Jewelry  
6-Aone
7-Shimmian 
8-Wonjin  

I am sure you all know about Jewelry by now:

http://jezebel.com/plastic-surgery-clinic-staff-in-trouble-for-operating-r-1675989037

Why to avoid Shimmian: http://www.realself.com/review/shim...plasty-uneven-still-swollen-nose-after-months

http://www.realself.com/review/sout...y-depressed-and-disappointed-dr-jung-shimmian


----------



## pankajsinghal

Thanks for sharing such a useful information..Can u suggest from outside Korea also???


----------



## chibiowl

@Milktoki

Wow, thanks for that information. I already knew WonJin was dangerous but not Grand. I thought that its method for v-line surgery which apparently uses lasers was something interesting but I guess I should know better, haha.


----------



## Milktoki

@chibiowl yeah please do your research before jumping into the newest "fad" technology. I don't know about you, but I would not want to be a guinea pig. It's all a marketing gimmick to draw people in.At first everyone thought the "V thread lifting" technique and "mini V lift" surgeries sounded so good to be true. Judging by the vast numbers of horror stories with these "new" techniques, they were indeed too good to be true. People's faces and lives had to pay the price before people started to learn. 

Grand Clinic is just like Wonjin and their doctors are pretty much interchangeable...doctors with very little experience, and you get paired up with the one that doesn't specialize in your surgery, just because that particular doctor doesn't have as many patients or speaks passable English. Who wants to get paired with a surgeon under those reasons? Bottom line is is Grand Clinic is a shady, bad factory. It churns out botched jobs for the almighty dollar. They have been blacklisted several times in Korea and as someone mentioned here, they are the clinic that was sued the most out of all.


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

@Milktoki, sorry to hear about your experience, but thank you for posting. I hope you're able to find a good eye surgeon that can perform a satisfactory revision for you.


----------



## Milktoki

Ulzzang Quest said:


> @Milktoki, sorry to hear about your experience, but thank you for posting. I hope you're able to find a good eye surgeon that can perform a satisfactory revision for you.


It is very difficult. I have already had revision and still could not get a satisfactory result...the damage was that bad.


----------



## Milktoki

Anna Hutchison said:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Hello cloris97,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I referred your information to TLPS and they confirmed me that your statement is not true. TLPS has requested you to publish the name of your known girl and another client you mentioned with their surgery dates.[/FONT]



Someone sounds like they work for TLPS....


----------



## Milktoki

"I personally believe it is better to uphold the good clinics rather than to criticize bad clinics in this forum"

Read the title. The name of the thread is "negative clinic experiences". You are not in the right place if you're just looking for sunshine and rainbow stories. This thread is a great resource for people to find the clinics to avoid and it delivers real stories and the truth.


----------



## K Couture

Anna Hutchison said:


> Hello Milktoki,
> [FONT=&quot]You are right, in a sense at this moment I am working for TLPS, Haha.ha.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I have kept The Line Clinic in my mind to get my surgery done in  the near future. Accordingly it is my right to know every good and bad of the clinic where I am going to place myself under the knife. So I try to maintain a frequent communications with the said clinic and I have been informed by TLPS that surgeries never have gone wrong there. But while I noticed cloris97 post, which contradicts the information given by TLPS, then and there I contacted TLPS and again I was reassured that cloris97s statement is not true and TLPS has requested cloris97 to publish the name of her known girl and another client she mentioned with their surgery dates.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Before going under the knife everyone has the right to discover all the truths. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Dont misunderstand me.[/FONT]


Ummm nothing against you or TLPS but this makes no sense..... Firstly, how can you request someone to publically publish the name and surgery date of another individual? Its infringement of privacy, especially since plastic surgery to many is a sensitive subject. And i doubt cloris would even have those kinds of details because she suggested that she only spoke to these girls casually. Second, how does TLPS even reassure you that what cloris said is untrue without even knowing the details of the patients? Those procedures alone that Cloris mentioned are incredibly common and could be any patient. Let alone it was in December peak period too. So none of this makes sense at all.

 It is very simple for a clinic to swear blue and claim they have never had an operation that has gone wrong. Any clinic that tells you that is lying. Anyone who tells you that is either delusional or lying. I mean this is not even a question that should be asked because the truth is a common sense answer. Just think about it for a moment. If you ask a clinic "have you had any surgeries that has gone wrong or do you have a high number of dissatisfied patients?" Regardless of what the truth is, the staff or surgeons at the clinic will respond along the lines of:

1) Outright lie - "no never had surgeries gone wrong or dissatisfied customers. No one has ever had to have revisions after their surgery before."

2) Diplomatic answer which we won't know how true it is just by speaking to the clinic - "Well everyone has different expectations of surgery so no one is happy all the time but generally majority of our patients are satisfied and happy" 

So again, these types of questions are absolutely pointless.At some point we need to acknowledge that every single surgeon and clinic has had dissatisfied patients. Surgery is performed by humans. Hence there is always going to be a margin of error. In fact rhinoplasty has the highest revision rate out of all procedures performed. The best we can do for ourselves is to select clinics where there is a low margin of error, whereby the errors are minor and acceptable within reason.


----------



## seekinghope

http://www.straitstimes.com/news/asia/east-asia/story/chinas-plastic-surgery-tourists-reap-regret-south-korea-after-surgeries-le

Came across this piece of news from the papers regards to Faceline and Beautyline, thought I should share it with you guys.

*Quoted:*

_She spent more than US$26,000 dollars on the surgery in 2010 at the Beauty Line clinic in Seoul. One of her procedures involved having cartilage taken from her chest and added to her nose to make it more prominent.

But upon returning to China, she began to suffer from nasal infections. Now staying at a clinic in Beijing she says her mental health suffered and she is taking 12 antidepressants each day.

Ms Yu Lijun, a designer, underwent one of the most controversial procedures at Seoul's Faceline clinic - "double-jaw" surgery - which involves cutting the bone to produce a slimmer jawline. Today her mouth is visibly misaligned, making it hard to eat and prompting her to wear a facemask at all times.

Ms Mi Yuanyuan, a Chinese actress, said a 2013 operation at the same clinic left her with regular pain in her nose, as well as numbness and hair-loss on her forehead
_
Does anyone know if TLPS is affiliated to them?


----------



## K Couture

Nope i don't think so. There's so many clinics with the word "line" in it isn't there lol


----------



## Milktoki

And looks like the posters who work for TLPS deleted their posts...go figure

I knew she had to be affiliated with them judging by her other posts and other factors. They take us for fools. I would not want to go to a clinic that would stoop so low.


----------



## cloris97

looks like TLPS thinks Im dishonest. Thats OK. I do want to make some clarification to what I posted before 
The girl I know posted on Soyoung forum. She did facial contouring with Dr. Choi. Right now at 2 month shes very SATISFIED with the result. Still swelling a bit. 
The girl I PMed on PurseForum said her friend was dissatisfied because she paid 600000 for her first nose job 2 yrs ago, she wanted a CELEBRITY nose, but TLPS gave her a NATURAL nose, most ppl couldnt tell she got her nose done, thats the original quote. 
SATISFIED is very subjective. Make sure you and the doctor have the same aesthetics. Dr. KIM does natural noses. If you like that kind of style, check out TLPS. 
Is that good enough, Anna? LOL


----------



## blasian

That is really sad when someone will come on a forum and do that.


----------



## Milktoki

blasian said:


> That is really sad when someone will come on a forum and do that.



Indeed, but you start to be able to sniff out the dishonest posters who have ties to a particular clinic. In this case, it looks like it was both "Anna Hutchinson" and "Lucy Lawless". Those girls posted one after the other. I knew something was fishy and investigated their profiles a little. Lo and behold they were probably the same person who worked for either The Line or TLPS or both.


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

OMG WTF

For any moles/plants on here working for clinics and pretending to be a regular forummer: it'd be more respectable if you were upfront and honest instead of posing as another forummer, and actually offered services of VALUE instead of making things up to promote your clinic. That's douchebaggery!!!! That in itself is a red flag that the clinic you're repping has shady business practices, to have to come up with such trickery to attract business instead of offering REAL services that actually cares about and supports their clients. If I find out any clinic that uses these sneaky methods to attract customers, I will drop you from consideration immediately!!! Enough of that and you will create such a bad reputation for your clinic you will end up losing your job too!!! Be forewarned imposters!!!!


----------



## Milktoki

Ulzzang Quest said:


> OMG WTF
> 
> For any moles/plants on here working for clinics and pretending to be a regular forummer: it'd be more respectable if you were upfront and honest instead of posing as another forummer, and actually offered services of VALUE instead of making things up to promote your clinic. That's douchebaggery!!!! That in itself is a red flag that the clinic you're repping has shady business practices, to have to come up with such trickery to attract business instead of offering REAL services that actually cares about and supports their clients. If I find out any clinic that uses these sneaky methods to attract customers, I will drop you from consideration immediately!!! Enough of that and you will create such a bad reputation for your clinic you will end up losing your job too!!! Be forewarned imposters!!!!



Couldn't have said it better myself. It just goes to show what kind of character a clinic has. No way would I ever want to support or patronize a shady, dishonest clinic. Imposters, don't take us for fools. We know your strategy and can spot you right away. Your dishonesty will end up backfiring in more ways than you can imagine.


----------



## jellyv

Ulzzang Quest said:


> OMG WTF
> 
> For any moles/plants on here working for clinics and pretending to be a regular forummer: it'd be more respectable if you were upfront and honest instead of posing as another forummer, and actually offered services of VALUE instead of making things up to promote your clinic. That's douchebaggery!!!!



It happens _all the time _on the PS threads, as history will show if you read past threads. A reminder not to be naive about motives, and to scrutinize all the info posted.

Note: promoters have no option to be honest and offer services here: they'll be booted immediately. No business is supposed to be done at TPF.


----------



## blasian

Actually people on this forum in general tend to be pretty sharp, and to promote your clinic in such a tacky manner will not earn you kudos, at all. If you are looking for business there are much more professional avenues in which to earn it, unless the work of the clinic does not speak for itself  

At any rate, sad.


----------



## pie

Oh no!  This is so sad.  I had my heart set on The Line and will be traveling to Korea in a few weeks.  Now I can't imagine going to a clinic who would plant promoters to further their business.  The Line is off my list, but now I'm back to square one.  So mad!


----------



## Milktoki

pie said:


> Oh no!  This is so sad.  I had my heart set on The Line and will be traveling to Korea in a few weeks.  Now I can't imagine going to a clinic who would plant promoters to further their business.  The Line is off my list, but now I'm back to square one.  So mad!



On the bright side, now you know which clinic to avoid. I would rather be back at the drawing board then entrusting my face to a shady clinic.


----------



## chopstixs

Milktoki said:


> On the bright side, now you know which clinic to avoid. I would rather be back at the drawing board then entrusting my face to a shady clinic.


So just wanting some clarification...was it The Line clinic or TLPS?? Cus from what I understand..those two are different clinics.


----------



## Milktoki

Looked like both..both posters (they have deleted their accounts and posts since being called out in the thread) appeared to be promoting TLPS and The Line judging from their posts on this forum and others.


----------



## jellyv

Milktoki said:


> Looked like both..*both posters (they have deleted their accounts and posts since being called out in the thread) *appeared to be promoting TLPS and The Line judging from their posts on this forum and others.



No, they were banned by TPF. Members can't delete their own accounts and posts.


----------



## Milktoki

jellyv said:


> No, they were banned by TPF. Members can't delete their own accounts and posts.



Ok, got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Milktoki said:


> Looked like both..both posters (they have deleted their accounts and posts since being called out in the thread) appeared to be promoting TLPS and The Line judging from their posts on this forum and others.











jellyv said:


> No, they were banned by TPF. Members can't delete their own accounts and posts.



I suspected they were early in the process when both of them added The Line clinic to their every post..you have to be wary and look out if something appears suspicious! Stay safe~


----------



## Milktoki

TaRaUnnie said:


> I suspected they were early in the process when both of them added The Line clinic to their every post..you have to be wary and look out if something appears suspicious! Stay safe~



I feel like some of them are starting to "evolve" their tactics to make it seem less suspicious..such as mentioning other clinic names and just playing naive, like they don't know anything about plastic surgery or are new to the whole process of researching.

I think I still have a good radar but it's becoming harder to discern which ones are genuine. I guess a good rule of thumb is to see which clinics they mention most often and to look at their other posts, who they reply to (I.e. Anna Hutchison and Lucy lawless piggy backing off each other), when they joined, and other random clues (don't know about you, but the names Anna and Lucy posters had such similar names...like phony sounding American monikers and they were both supposedly located in New Zealand.


----------



## ddphan

Thank god for this forum but now I'm starting to rethink about the clinics I've scheduled with &#128557;


----------



## pankajsinghal

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future
> 
> This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there
> 
> You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery_
> 
> *Blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> 1- ID hospital
> 
> I think that all of you should know that this is a factory by now
> 
> 2- Grand
> 
> I think that a girl died during rhinoplasty and eyeplasty :o
> 
> 3- TLPS
> 
> Bad post-op care and dont want to take responsability (ask the member : shan_shan)
> 
> If you have more please share with me




What is the source ??


----------



## Popstar88

Have anyone use www.kmhglobal.com? what is your experience with them? i been contacted one of agent, she said she offer pick up/drop off, translation services and will give me cheaper price for PS that she recommend.


----------



## blasian

pankajsinghal said:


> What is the source ??



Some of the sources are reviews and accounts from others. To me that is enough especially if bad reviews are consistent.

Wonjin someone died in there but I am unable to find an article. Jewelry Clinic scandal has been found in several article incluuding this one: http://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/01/...youre-out-for-the-count-in-the-medical-chair/

I added Shimmian to the list and was able to find a handful of bad reviews on realself.com
Aone clinic has had very bad reviews as well from member here and I found this disturbing: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...y-creates-Joker-style-perma-smiles-women.html

In my opinion I think any clinic that does a surgery that looks like that is not worth a visit.


----------



## dream17

This thread is sooo useful! I have already blacklisted a few clinics, such as wonjin, BK, ID. Anyone knows anything about OZ? Seen some positive ones, and some really bad ones. I wanted to go there initially and did e-mail the doctor. Thanks to the negative reviews, I kept asking him about the risks and failure rate until he is kindof pissed off with me :X


----------



## blasian

BUmping this thread. Lots of useful information in it.


----------



## RunawayPancake

hi there.. can someone pls pls pls share what is so bad at BK? I am seriously considering this clinic to do my eyes and my face (cheekbone reduction and V face).


Now I am so worried... coz I read that BK being a big hospital and is quite reputable. Furthermore I am looking at dramatic change for my ps...


would appreciate if anyone cares to share.. is it the post op service that's bad?


thanks


----------



## cloris97

just sharing some botched surgeries in DA by Dr. Lee.
double jaw CT scan: pic 1, pic 2.
eye can't open after surgery: pic


----------



## Sodium

cloris97 said:


> just sharing some botched surgeries in DA by Dr. Lee.
> double jaw CT scan: pic 1, pic 2.
> eye can't open after surgery: pic


 I don't doubt that. DA is way overpriced and way overrated by the forumers here.



RunawayPancake said:


> hi there.. can someone pls pls pls share what is so bad at BK? I am seriously considering this clinic to do my eyes and my face (cheekbone reduction and V face).
> 
> 
> Now I am so worried... coz I read that BK being a big hospital and is quite reputable. Furthermore I am looking at dramatic change for my ps...
> 
> 
> would appreciate if anyone cares to share.. is it the post op service that's bad?
> 
> 
> thanks


 Same as DA. Overpriced and overrated. I find it weird seeing such overpriced and foreigner overrated clinics being posted in this forum because I prefer to visit clinics that are raved by locals in terms of quality, care and price. I feel as though a lot of forumers here only visit clinics they find through the internet that purposely try to lure foreigners by putting english on their website and purposely overcharging them, I avoid these clinics at all cost. I have visited a few of these big clinics and they really don't care about me and my wants and then give me an unnecessarily high price for procedures I don't need. I am so thankful for visiting all those small, decently-priced clinics who actually listen to what I want and show me they care (or atleast pretend to, unlike those big clinics who can't even give a sh** enough to even pretend to even care about me)

Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barely see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.


----------



## blasian

Sodium said:


> I don't doubt that. DA is way overpriced and way overrated by the forumers here.
> 
> 
> Same as DA. Overpriced and overrated. I find it weird seeing such overpriced and foreigner overrated clinics being posted in this forum because I prefer to visit clinics that are raved by locals in terms of quality, care and price. I feel as though a lot of forumers here only visit clinics they find through the internet that purposely try to lure foreigners by putting english on their website and purposely overcharging them, I avoid these clinics at all cost. I have visited a few of these big clinics and they really don't care about me and my wants and then give me an unnecessarily high price for procedures I don't need. I am so thankful for visiting all those small, decently-priced clinics who actually listen to what I want and show me they care (or atleast pretend to, unlike those big clinics who can't even give a sh** enough to even pretend to even care about me)
> 
> Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barely see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.



The problem is that not all of us speak Korean. If you could provide names of the clincs that locals frequent that would be great.


----------



## Sodium

blasian said:


> The problem is that not all of us speak Korean. If you could provide names of the clincs that locals frequent that would be great.



I already have. Plz check my posts.. Cant link it because i'm on mobile. 

Thats a big disadvantage for foreigners which is probably why clinics charge them so much, because they know they would pay around the same price in their home countries. I can speak Korean however i'm more comfortable with English, so I use English, and in my experience I find that most, if not all, doctors can speak enough English to communicate with without a translator. Don't forget that these doctors all have university level education and they know basic English as well as learn every medical term in English.Translators are a waste of money.


----------



## blasian

Sodium said:


> I already have. Plz check my posts.. Cant link it because i'm on mobile.
> 
> Thats a big disadvantage for foreigners which is probably why clinics charge them so much, because they know they would pay around the same price in their home countries. I can speak Korean however i'm more comfortable with English, so I use English, and in my experience I find that most, if not all, doctors can speak enough English to communicate with without a translator. Don't forget that these doctors all have university level education and they know basic English as well as learn every medical term in English.Translators are a waste of money.



Thank you. I found the post that you made in January about the clinics in Korea. Some of the clinics on your list has never been mentioned in here before, and I am glad I found your list. I have a couple more clincs to add to my consultation day and I am highly considering bumping View off because their quote was extremely expensive along with the quote from Everm. Even if I haggled 30% less, it would still nearly rival prices in the United States.


----------



## Sodium

blasian said:


> Thank you. I found the post that you made in January about the clinics in Korea. Some of the clinics on your list has never been mentioned in here before, and I am glad I found your list. I have a couple more clincs to add to my consultation day and I am highly considering bumping View off because their quote was extremely expensive along with the quote from Everm. Even if I haggled 30% less, it would still nearly rival prices in the United States.



Goodluck!! I hate seeing people here wasting extra money for nothing and feeding clinics that don't deserve your money. Price doesnt always determine quality.


----------



## blasian

Sodium said:


> Goodluck!! I hate seeing people here wasting extra money for nothing and feeding clinics that don't deserve your money. Price doesnt always determine quality.



Agreed. I did indeed cancel View and Everm. I felt a bit ripped off even in their quotes. Instead I will visit Opera or iwell in their places. Thanks again Sodium.


----------



## Milkyway52

Sodium said:


> I don't doubt that. DA is way overpriced and way overrated by the forumers here.
> 
> 
> Same as DA. Overpriced and overrated. I find it weird seeing such overpriced and foreigner overrated clinics being posted in this forum because I prefer to visit clinics that are raved by locals in terms of quality, care and price. I feel as though a lot of forumers here only visit clinics they find through the internet that purposely try to lure foreigners by putting english on their website and purposely overcharging them, I avoid these clinics at all cost. I have visited a few of these big clinics and they really don't care about me and my wants and then give me an unnecessarily high price for procedures I don't need. I am so thankful for visiting all those small, decently-priced clinics who actually listen to what I want and show me they care (or atleast pretend to, unlike those big clinics who can't even give a sh** enough to even pretend to even care about me)
> 
> Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barely see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.


Hey Sodium!  

Thanks for posting all these info, but like blasian said it's difficult to find these hidden gems without knowing any Korean. Even with the list of clinics, we still don't know anything about them or what they specialize in. I tried using Babitalk, but again, without understanding Korean, can't really do much on there other than just looking at photos. I've only discovered Unique thanks to a few forumers here but yet to find out more about the clinic. We have no idea what locals thinks of any of these clinics so the best we could at the moment is rely on consultations and other people's experiences.


----------



## hanohano

Sodium said:


> I don't doubt that. DA is way overpriced and way overrated by the forumers here.
> 
> 
> Same as DA. Overpriced and overrated. I find it weird seeing such overpriced and foreigner overrated clinics being posted in this forum because I prefer to visit clinics that are raved by locals in terms of quality, care and price. I feel as though a lot of forumers here only visit clinics they find through the internet that purposely try to lure foreigners by putting english on their website and purposely overcharging them, I avoid these clinics at all cost. I have visited a few of these big clinics and they really don't care about me and my wants and then give me an unnecessarily high price for procedures I don't need. I am so thankful for visiting all those small, decently-priced clinics who actually listen to what I want and show me they care (or atleast pretend to, unlike those big clinics who can't even give a sh** enough to even pretend to even care about me)
> 
> Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barley see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.



DA was one of the clinics I really wanted to have a consultation at b/c I've heard nothing but good things about it on English-centered forums. I'm so surprised to learn this about them. It's really hard to pick the right clinic if you don't speak any Korean, since most reliable resources about Korean PS are written in Korean. Do you have any suggestions for someone who only speaks English with regard to how to choose a trustworthy clinic?


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Sodium said:


> Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barely see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.



Thankyou so much! Babitalk is such a good app..I have been looking for an app like this for ages with Korean reviews..I looked all through Naver and couldnt find much..a bit was private! I saw ImageUp clinic had a sale on Vline for 3.5M KRW! I wish I was a local lol! Anyway, I love looking at the amazing before and afters..they become so beautiful! I have even seen some clinics mentioned that I havent heard of so Ill check those out....ty Sodium for suggesting the app x


----------



## Nikkib99

hanohano said:


> DA was one of the clinics I really wanted to have a consultation at b/c I've heard nothing but good things about it on English-centered forums. I'm so surprised to learn this about them. It's really hard to pick the right clinic if you don't speak any Korean, since most reliable resources about Korean PS are written in Korean. Do you have any suggestions for someone who only speaks English with regard to how to choose a trustworthy clinic?



DA is also one of the clinics i've shortlisted too. I want to do DES there because I've only heard good things about Dr. Lee and I liked what I saw in the b&a pics. Regardless, I think its still worth a trip for the consultation. 

The other clinics I also have in mind for double eyelid surgery is Opera, Teuim, The Line, and I guess i'll add unique in there since I heard the docs in Unique are from opera.


----------



## Sodium

TaRaUnnie said:


> Thankyou so much! Babitalk is such a good app..I have been looking for an app like this for ages with Korean reviews..I looked all through Naver and couldnt find much..a bit was private! I saw ImageUp clinic had a sale on Vline for 3.5M KRW! I wish I was a local lol! Anyway, I love looking at the amazing before and afters..they become so beautiful! I have even seen some clinics mentioned that I havent heard of so Ill check those out....ty Sodium for suggesting the app x


 No problem. Yeah that app shows all the good events. 



hanohano said:


> DA was one of the clinics I really wanted to have a consultation at b/c I've heard nothing but good things about it on English-centered forums. I'm so surprised to learn this about them. It's really hard to pick the right clinic if you don't speak any Korean, since most reliable resources about Korean PS are written in Korean. Do you have any suggestions for someone who only speaks English with regard to how to choose a trustworthy clinic?


 I'd say just go for a consultation and make sure you speak with the doctor since most, if not all, know enough English to understand and talk with to get what you want.



Milkyway52 said:


> Hey Sodium!
> 
> Thanks for posting all these info, but like blasian said it's difficult to find these hidden gems without knowing any Korean. Even with the list of clinics, we still don't know anything about them or what they specialize in. I tried using Babitalk, but again, without understanding Korean, can't really do much on there other than just looking at photos. I've only discovered Unique thanks to a few forumers here but yet to find out more about the clinic. We have no idea what locals thinks of any of these clinics so the best we could at the moment is rely on consultations and other people's experiences.



No problem. I used to rely on this forum for clinics, but after I started doing my own research I began to find which clinics locals usually go to. I know what it feels like to get overpriced by average clinics and doctors who give half-assed results. I think foreigners also deserve the same quality and treatment as locals which is why I decided to post all my research and experiences here. I would again never trust a clinic who tries to exploit and take advantage foreigners that don't know how to get around Korea for the sake of money.


----------



## RunawayPancake

well said and agreed 100%


----------



## RunawayPancake

blasian said:


> The problem is that not all of us speak Korean. If you could provide names of the clincs that locals frequent that would be great.


 
Agreed. Short and precise reply. Well said


----------



## hanohano

Nikkib99 said:


> DA is also one of the clinics i've shortlisted too. I want to do DES there because I've only heard good things about Dr. Lee and I liked what I saw in the b&a pics. Regardless, I think its still worth a trip for the consultation.
> 
> The other clinics I also have in mind for double eyelid surgery is Opera, Teuim, The Line, and I guess i'll add unique in there since I heard the docs in Unique are from opera.



Yeah, there's no harm in going to see what the clinic is atleast like. Idk if there is any clinic that has never ever botched a surgery, so maybe it's unrealistic to expect an 100% perfect record?


----------



## blasian

hanohano said:


> Yeah, there's no harm in going to see what the clinic is atleast like. Idk if there is any clinic that has never ever botched a surgery, so maybe it's unrealistic to expect an 100% perfect record?



I think it would be worth a visit to decide for yourself. At the end of the day you are the one having surgery. We can only share information and experiences in this forum.


----------



## jenna56

Has anyone ever heard anything bad about JK Plastic Surgery? I'm considering this as a top option for revisional rhinoplasty and some minor jaw shaving. Thanks. x Jenna


----------



## walkge

Thanks for the list!


----------



## mikemexis

Hello everyone.


I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source. 

Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:

BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
ID Hospital
FACELINE Clinic
JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
GRAND Plastic Surgery
CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
VIEW Plastic Surgery
TL Plastic Surgery
IWELL Plastic Surgery
IOU Plastic Surgery
BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
BRAUN Plastic Surgery
DA Plastic Surgery
LIFE Plastic Surgery
VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
OZ Cosmetic Clinic
CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
SAMSUNG Medical Center
SHIMMIAN Clinic
THE LINE Clinic
TLPS Plastic Surgery
AONE Clinic
SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
REGEN Plastic Surgery
BEAUTYLINE Clinic


I hope i have helped you.


----------



## cin81489

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.


I'm surprise that BANOBAGI is on that list. Their prices are more on the end high-end, but I haven't read anything bad about their work. Do you have additional information on them being blacklisted?


----------



## mikemexis

I have to add that most of these blacklisted clinics and hospitals have a bad aftercare service, they doesnt take responsible for their patients if something goes wrong, they push their customers to do more surgeries during consulation just to earn more money and most of these clinics spend a lot of money on advertising just to get customers and earn money.


----------



## mikemexis

cin81489 said:


> I'm surprise that BANOBAGI is on that list. Their prices are more on the end high-end, but I haven't read anything bad about their work. Do you have additional information on them being blacklisted?


I have read a lot negative reviews about Banobagi on the thread "Best  Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014, i  have read all the comments. Most people were not safisfied with their  results and they strongly regret that they chosed Banobagi. Here is the link to the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-surgery-and-cosmetic-procedures/plastic-surgery-clinics-in-korea-read-1st-post-864175.html You can read the comments for yourself.


----------



## dream17

mikemexis said:


> I have to add that most of these blacklisted clinics and hospitals have a bad aftercare service, they doesnt take responsible for their patients if something goes wrong, they push their customers to do more surgeries during consulation just to earn more money and most of these clinics spend a lot of money on advertising just to get customers and earn money.



Hi, thanks for the list! Ur research seems really thorough, and i have seen some of my blacklisted clinics in your list too, like jewelry,BK & Oz. But may i know what is wrong with VIEW & Braun? As i was intending to go dere for a consult!


----------



## chlak5

mikemexis. how about dream , jw, and teuim? whats wrong with tueim?


----------



## Popstar88

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.



 some of them are in my list for PS and now I have no idea which clinic is good to go. Any good clinic suggestion and research to share?
For Rhinoplasty & B.A


----------



## Nilesy

*@mikemexis*

No offense (and not to discredit you or to say that you haven't done your research), but I don't think anyone on here has the authority to arbitrarily decide which clinics are blacklisted. There is no official list and nobody is in a position to dictate that sort of thing either. 

I urge people to carefully analyse everything that you read on here. I am definitely not implying that people are lying about their experiences, but not everybody writes from an objective standpoint; any emotions that one may be feeling during their surgery or their post-op recovery can colour their posts. Moreover, as has already been pointed out, there also seem to be people who try to promote certain clinics. It's the internet. Anyone can exaggerate, lie or take creative liberties with the truth. 

Personally, I don't think you can take secondary sources and use that to create a credible list of any kind. If you yourself haven't been to the clinics nor consulted with the surgeons there, how can you give an opinion on them? In my opinion, that's misinforming people.

*SEE HERE:* http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=25826636&postcount=4032

*If you are serious about your surgery, then you owe it to yourself to do your own research and make these decisions for yourself. When you come to make your final choices, make sure they're based on what you need or want for your face, the methodology and the surgeon and his/her qualifications, not hearsay. "So and so said that their doctors are bad" or "I heard/read that this clinic swaps surgeons". A good example of this was the JW Beauty scandal last year. Not everything is what it's cracked up to be.  It's fine to ask people what their experiences at different clinics were like, but nobody can or should tell you what clinics you should go to.*


----------



## mikemexis

dream17 said:


> Hi, thanks for the list! Ur research seems really thorough, and i have seen some of my blacklisted clinics in your list too, like jewelry,BK & Oz. But may i know what is wrong with VIEW & Braun? As i was intending to go dere for a consult!


You are welcome. The reason why View and Braun is on the list, is because in View a chinese girl died after a doctor gave her the a wrong amount of general anesthesia. And people were complaining about that the clinic have a bad aftercare service. 

When it comes to Braun, and i read on a blog that the clinic ruined a girls face, the surgeries gave her many complications and the her face become asymmetrical. She told people to avoid the clinic and she showed her before and after pictures on her blog. In addition to that most people on Purseform have negative experiance with the clinic, i read that on the earliest thread that started 2014.


----------



## mikemexis

chlak5 said:


> mikemexis. how about dream , jw, and teuim? whats wrong with tueim?


Based on what i have read on Purseforum, blogs, seen video clips and news article, Dream and JW are both trustworthy and recommended clinics. They are very popular here on Purseforum.  

What i know about Teuim is that many people have gotten a botched job there. That is why i added them to my list. I remember a girl that had a eyelid surgery with them, but they messed up her eyes by leaving them asymmetrical and uneven.


----------



## Sodium

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.


Agreed with what Nilesy said.


Why iWell? I have a revision surgery with them tomorrow and seeing them 'blacklisted' is probably the last thing I need right now.


----------



## mikemexis

Sodium said:


> Agreed with what Nilesy said.
> 
> 
> Why iWell? I have a revision surgery with them tomorrow and seeing them 'blacklisted' is probably the last thing I need right now.


I am not 100 % sure what i have read about IWELL that made me add them to my blacklisted list, but i think it was that many people wasnt satisfied with their results and the clinic didnt take responsibilty if something went wrong. They dont take responsiblity and answer peoples complaints when they called or e-mailed the clinic. 

I have to say that you have to do your own research and compare with others. If you feel comfortable with doing your revision at IWELL tomorrow, if you have talked to your doctor and are happy with the consultation, then go ahead. It is up to you, i will not decide that. 

Personally, i will never go to the clinics that i have blacklisted based on what i have read. I just want to share my research.


----------



## noangel0909

Is there any hospitals/clinics left after that list? Lol Now I guess I have to check another thread that is opposite to this one. "Good PS experience"


----------



## blasian

mikemexis said:


> You are welcome. The reason why View and Braun is on the list, is because in View a chinese girl died after a doctor gave her the a wrong amount of general anesthesia. And people were complaining about that the clinic have a bad aftercare service.
> 
> When it comes to Braun, and i read on a blog that the clinic ruined a girls face, the surgeries gave her many complications and the her face become asymmetrical. She told people to avoid the clinic and she showed her before and after pictures on her blog. In addition to that most people on Purseform have negative experiance with the clinic, i read that on the earliest thread that started 2014.




Your words: "I am not 100 % sure what i have read about IWELL that made me add them to my blacklisted list, but i think it was that many people wasnt satisfied with their results and the clinic didnt take responsibilty if something went wrong. They dont take responsiblity and answer peoples complaints when they called or e-mailed the clinic. "

*If you are going to add a clinic to a blacklisted list you need to know eaxactly why it is on there. Like I said, please state your source for each added clinic, and btw Shimmian is on your list twice. If you are unable to state your sources, then please remove the clincs you added in which sources are unavailable. Wonjin, Jewelry and Shimmian are clinics I think many of us agree on belong on a blacklisted clinics list given their obvious misconduct (Jewelry), botched results which can be seen on Realself.com (Shimmian), or deaths in their clinic (Wonjin). *

P.S. not everyone is going to be 100% happy with surgery. There will always be a complain here and there. What I would personally look for are consistent complaints. One or two complaints are an anomoly, and expected, consistent complaints are a pattern.


----------



## blasian

noangel0909 said:


> Is there any hospitals/clinics left after that list? Lol Now I guess I have to check another thread that is opposite to this one. "Good PS experience"



Some were added to that list without a source or real reason. If I were you, I will still visit the clincs that interest you (that nobody has died in) , and make a decision for yourself.


----------



## Milkyway52

blasian said:


> Your words: "I am not 100 % sure what i have read about IWELL that made me add them to my blacklisted list, but i think it was that many people wasnt satisfied with their results and the clinic didnt take responsibilty if something went wrong. They dont take responsiblity and answer peoples complaints when they called or e-mailed the clinic. "
> 
> *If you are going to add a clinic to a blacklisted list you need to know eaxactly why it is on there. Like I said, please state your source for each added clinic, and btw Shimmian is on your list twice. If you are unable to state your sources, then please remove the clincs you added in which sources are unavailable. Wonjin, Jewelry and Shimmian are clinics I think many of us agree on belong on a blacklisted clinics list given their obvious misconduct (Jewelry), botched results which can be seen on Realself.com (Shimmian), or deaths in their clinic (Wonjin). *
> 
> P.S. not everyone is going to be 100% happy with surgery. There will always be a complain here and there. What I would personally look for are consistent complaints. One or two complaints are an anomoly, and expected, consistent complaints are a pattern.


I agree with blasian. You need more source than just 200 pages of Purseforum. Clinics that had consistent bad botched jobs or death is what i would consider to be blacklisted. Don't freak everyone out and sway people away from potentially good surgeons. You might as well throw every clinic on that list cause there will never be a clinic with 100% customer satisfaction.


----------



## blasian

Nilesy said:


> *@mikemexis*
> 
> No offense (and not to discredit you or to say that you haven't done your research), but I don't think anyone on here has the authority to arbitrarily decide which clinics are blacklisted. There is no official list and nobody is in a position to dictate that sort of thing either.
> 
> I urge people to carefully analyse everything that you read on here. I am definitely not implying that people are lying about their experiences, but not everybody writes from an objective standpoint; any emotions that one may be feeling during their surgery or their post-op recovery can colour their posts. Moreover, as has already been pointed out, there also seem to be people who try to promote certain clinics. It's the internet. Anyone can exaggerate, lie or take creative liberties with the truth.
> 
> Personally, I don't think you can take secondary sources and use that to create a credible list of any kind. If you yourself haven't been to the clinics nor consulted with the surgeons there, how can you give an opinion on them? In my opinion, that's misinforming people.
> 
> *SEE HERE:* http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=25826636&postcount=4032
> 
> *If you are serious about your surgery, then you owe it to yourself to do your own research and make these decisions for yourself. When you come to make your final choices, make sure they're based on what you need or want for your face, the methodology and the surgeon and his/her qualifications, not hearsay. "So and so said that their doctors are bad" or "I heard/read that this clinic swaps surgeons". A good example of this was the JW Beauty scandal last year. Not everything is what it's cracked up to be.  It's fine to ask people what their experiences at different clinics were like, but nobody can or should tell you what clinics you should go to.*



Agreed.


----------



## noangel0909

no worries I was just a bit sarcastic about no more clinics or hotels left... it was just a long list that it seemed to include every hospital out there. LOL

banobagi is actually one of my top picks if i will get PS in korea. Still doing some research ofcourse.


----------



## dream17

I think she was just trying to share her list of clinics that she is deterred to go after what she has read on the forum. For people who are wanting to go to the clinics in her list, can still go ahead for a consultation. It is her own list anyway. We can take it with a pinch of salt, and just look at what she share. I feel that she is just being kind to share with us her list, and we shouldnt criticize her like that.
Ultimately it is our own choice, our own face. She is not forcing anything on us.

As for the JW scandal, I have researched it on chinese websites and it seems like the chinese girl was just trying to threaten money out of JW. There are also pictures of her face right after the surgery on the net, and her surgery was actually a success.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

dream17 said:


> I think she was just trying to share her list of clinics that she is deterred to go after what she has read on the forum. For people who are wanting to go to the clinics in her list, can still go ahead for a consultation. It is her own list anyway. We can take it with a pinch of salt, and just look at what she share. I feel that she is just being kind to share with us her list, and we shouldnt criticize her like that.
> Ultimately it is our own choice, our own face. She is not forcing anything on us.
> 
> As for the JW scandal, I have researched it on chinese websites and it seems like the chinese girl was just trying to threaten money out of JW. There are also pictures of her face right after the surgery on the net, and her surgery was actually a success.



I agree completely  don't be too critical of her list..She is just warning us to proceed with caution and soke of those clinics I would agree-Don't poke them with a metre pole hahaha..well, don't be that drastic but you know what I mean!

I thought there was something a bit fishy about the Chinese girl..I thought it was a bit of a publicity and money stunt. That is interesting you found that..do you have a link to it?


----------



## dream17

TaRaUnnie said:


> I agree completely  don't be too critical of her list..She is just warning us to proceed with caution and soke of those clinics I would agree-Don't poke them with a metre pole hahaha..well, don't be that drastic but you know what I mean!
> 
> I thought there was something a bit fishy about the Chinese girl..I thought it was a bit of a publicity and money stunt. That is interesting you found that..do you have a link to it?



Yes that is what I feel too!

Yup, as JW is on my list to consult too, I went to research and found these websites (They are all in Chinese though):

http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-43-609901-1.shtml

This website shows pictures of her 'After' face which is actually much prettier than her 'Before'! And her jaw is not even crooked...

http://www.iqiyi.com/w_19rs019gv5.html

This video shows that the JW side is suspicious of her motives as she demanded $60,000  [1:46 of the video] of compensation to repair her face and threatens to smear JW's reputation if she did not receive that sum of money, and at 0:54 of the video, shows her face after surgery when she was in a programme, which is actually quite pretty...

http://www.haveababy.net/article/12821/

Another chinese article that shows disbelief regarding her case.

There are so many loopholes regarding her case, and to me, it seems pretty clear that she is lying just so she can scam money out of JW. >


----------



## TaRaUnnie

dream17 said:


> Yes that is what I feel too!
> 
> Yup, as JW is on my list to consult too, I went to research and found these websites (They are all in Chinese though):
> 
> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-43-609901-1.shtml
> 
> This website shows pictures of her 'After' face which is actually much prettier than her 'Before'! And her jaw is not even crooked...
> 
> http://www.iqiyi.com/w_19rs019gv5.html
> 
> This video shows that the JW side is suspicious of her motives as she demanded $60,000  [1:46 of the video] of compensation to repair her face and threatens to smear JW's reputation if she did not receive that sum of money, and at 0:54 of the video, shows her face after surgery when she was in a programme, which is actually quite pretty...
> 
> http://www.haveababy.net/article/12821/
> 
> Another chinese article that shows disbelief regarding her case.
> 
> There are so many loopholes regarding her case, and to me, it seems pretty clear that she is lying just so she can scam money out of JW. >



Thanks for sharing, this isreally interesting and probably pretty clear enough evidence that she may be trying to scam as we thought! JW is on my list to and after seeig a number of good reviews and results I thought this case was pretty shocking..and that's what made me question it..and the fact she wanted 60,000 dollars to 'fix the damage'..you could fix the damage and go for a round the world trip in business class with that, I think!
I also thought it was a bit questionable when the JW doctor offered a review and to possibly fix her face for free and she blatantly refused..! Most dishonest clinics refuse responsibility and ignore the victims. She did look much better after surgery and quite pretty on 'Let Me In' after her surgery..I thought according to her story she got into 'Let Me In' but they botched up her face and cut her off the show? As you said, so many loopholes!


----------



## rilos

I'm so glad I found this forum!! I'm working my way through the posts here and was wondering if anyone had anything about JK? Before finding this forum that was the place I emailed about with a quote. For me safety is most important and I would rather stay ugly but myself rather than risk a bothced job :c


----------



## mikemexis

First of all i made this "Blacklisted Clinics and Hospitals in Korea" list for myself, so that i know witch clinics and hospitals i have to avoid because there are a lot of plastic surgery clinics and hospitals in Korea. 

Guys, i just wanted to share my research that i have done in 4 months now, since i started in january this year. I have made this list based on what i have read here on Purseforum, news articals, blogs and videos. 

If you want to go for surgery at a clinic that is on my list, i advice you to do your research and go for a face to face consulation (Not online consulation!) before you decied to do any type of surgery. If you feel that the face to face consulation went very well and if you feel that you can trust the doctor, and if you have done your research, you can go ahead for surgery. 

It is up to you, if you want to take the risk and do your surgeries at a blacklisted clinic or hospital, it is your choise. Nobody wants to do spend more time and money for revision.


----------



## Milkyway52

Good for you for warning people, but when you call them the "blacklisted" clinics, it's very misleading.  Most ppl would associated it with something life threatening or unethical practices. But at least you clarified that these are the clinics you have personally blacklisted based on the unfavorable reviews you read and not actual blacklisted clinics you've found. You have to remember every clinic will have some unhappy customers no matter how good the surgeon might be. There has not been a single clinic that don't have negative reviews, but I'm still going to consult otherwise I'd have nowhere to go. So technically, every clinic should be on your blacklist. 
 And yes, I'm sure we all know by now face to face consultation is crucial regardless what anyone say. Anyways, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Moon88

may i have the website that the girl claimed that Braun ruin her face? im planning to go to Braun or TLPS to do my zygoma reduction surgery.

thanks


----------



## mikemexis

dream17 said:


> I think she was just trying to share her list of clinics that she is deterred to go after what she has read on the forum. For people who are wanting to go to the clinics in her list, can still go ahead for a consultation. It is her own list anyway. We can take it with a pinch of salt, and just look at what she share. I feel that she is just being kind to share with us her list, and we shouldnt criticize her like that.
> Ultimately it is our own choice, our own face. She is not forcing anything on us.
> 
> As for the JW scandal, I have researched it on chinese websites and it seems like the chinese girl was just trying to threaten money out of JW. There are also pictures of her face right after the surgery on the net, and her surgery was actually a success.


Thank you for your support. I really appreciate it. I am a guy. I am not a girl, haha. 

The other members doesnt seems to understand that i shared my list so that i can help them to avoid bad clinics with bad reputation. Like you said it is up to them if they want to follow my list or not. They can do their own research.


----------



## maggie219

olskool said:


> Check out this site. Has negative reviews on lots of clinics and doctors. Worth checking it out.http://gangssang.com/bullega/44464
> 
> Just a reminder, there are numerous ps clinics in korea. It will be so much easier to choose the right one after ruling out the ones that have number of bad reviews, especially with regards to AFTERCARE. Yes, no doctor can consistently produce desired outcomes for everyone. But he or she can, and SHOULD, have plenty of time to LISTEN and ADDRESS ur concerns post op!
> 
> No time for post op consult? CHUCK EM OFF THE LIST


about that link you posted about the bad reviews of the clinic, is IZIEN, Channel, and DA in there ? i don't read korean so i wouldn't know. Thank you for sharing by the way !!


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

Just want to share what I just saw on this Chinese news segment a few minutes ago, it was on PS in Korea! (my first thought was omg I gotta go onto TPF and post about this lol... it was on CCTV via a TVPad3, in Mandarin though which I don't know, but my dad was watching it when I glanced over, and I asked him to translate for me as best as he could lol)! 

Anyhow, it was a segment about that Chinese girl who's suing JW Beauty after getting sponsored for PS through some promotion contest for some makeover show called "Let Me In". IMO, she looks alright... but upon close up, her lower jaw is 'slided' a little too much to the right. She also had copies of her 3D CT scans (of current structure) and was in some Chinese doctor's office, and then the news showed graphics / video of how the procedure is done (is this the sliding genioplasty? I don't know b/c I'm personally not researching on that, but it's where they cut a section (up down direction, 2 cuts, on each side, so that on each side, a piece of the jaw is removed) off ur lower jaw on both sides so that it's completely separated/ shortened, and then reattach it with screws? or something, so in effect, makes the chin recede back after the jaws are shortened/reattached). Her scans show the screws/metal/whatever they used to reattach it, not symmetrical from both sides, and also her nose (septum?) there was a part (shows up in red on the scan) slanted to the right too. Her nose looked okay / straight to me from outer appearance, but I guess she was having trouble breathing or something too... The doctor ended her part of the story in that news segment, saying that cuts to the bones are major operations, with high risks involved...

Then the next part, the showed pictures of The Face Line or Face Dental clinic (picture of the building on the outside), and went on to talk about this other unhappy female who had braces and had a same/similar procedure to that first girl (she didn't show her face, or any CT scans though), but another doctor who was following her case (now, after surgery... I'm assuming back in China, where this girl was from too) was interviewed, was listing out all the complications following that jaw surgery -- he said it was detached (I guess it's what people call 2 jaw??) from top and bottom, and now she can't bite hard or chew food properly, and can't feel sensations to that lower part of her face / jaw line... they didn't show scans or graphics, but only showed a listing of what he wrote were the complications (my dad couldn't read and translate so fast, so the only thing I got was about the difficulty eating and nerve damaged/no more sensations part)...

Then the news segment went on to interviewing some head of a Korean plastic surgery association, who said something like, make sure the doctor you choose is specialized in that procedure, and to make sure you understand every contract that you sign, and that if you don't understand it fully, not to sign it until you do... 

and then to wrap up segment, the newscaster (with a picture on the side boxes, you know, how news desk person usually has some projected TV or graphic beside them) was saying that it's becoming a lucrative and competitive industry (PS), where clinics can exaggerate what they're able to deliver, how great it can be, even if in reality it's invasive with high risks and makes very little changes... and then that graphic/picture filled the screen with a cartoon with female with sunglasses and face mask on holding up a piece of paper that says something like 'no, i don't like it, make my face back to how it was before' lying on a bed / stack of money, with the doctor saying something like 'that's not going to be possible, but if you give more money maybe we can make some adjustments'... 

This was on CCTV-13, so it was a Chinese news agency aimed to the audience in China... so make of it what you will. Plus the mediocre translation / takeaways from having my dad translating (while he was making side comments on his own, so I'm sure he missed some of the info. too lol)...

I'm just wondering now though, if any contracts are written in Korean, can I trust the in-house translator and/or consultant to fully explain the terms to me???


----------



## hopefulbliss

Ulzzang Quest said:


> Anyhow, it was a segment about that Chinese girl who's suing JW Beauty after getting sponsored for PS through some promotion contest for some makeover show called "Let Me In". IMO, she looks alright... but upon close up, her lower jaw is 'slided' a little too much to the right. She also had copies of her 3D CT scans (of current structure) and was in some Chinese doctor's office, and then the news showed graphics / video of how the procedure is done (is this the sliding genioplasty? I don't know b/c I'm personally not researching on that, but it's where they cut a section (up down direction, 2 cuts, on each side, so that on each side, a piece of the jaw is removed) off ur lower jaw on both sides so that it's completely separated/ shortened, and then reattach it with screws? or something, so in effect, makes the chin recede back after the jaws are shortened/reattached). Her scans show the screws/metal/whatever they used to reattach it, not symmetrical from both sides, and also her nose (septum?) there was a part (shows up in red on the scan) slanted to the right too. Her nose looked okay / straight to me from outer appearance, but I guess she was having trouble breathing or something too... The doctor ended her part of the story in that news segment, saying that cuts to the bones are major operations, with high risks involved...
> 
> I'm just wondering now though, if any contracts are written in Korean, can I trust the in-house translator and/or consultant to fully explain the terms to me???



Wow... I would've thought that if JW sponsored the girl for the show Let Me In, that they'd do a good job just so that they could lure more customers in after seeing a "successful case", but I guess JW really severely lacks aesthetics and skilled surgeons... 

About the contracts, for my double eyelid procedure, I was given an English version of the contract to sign, so I believe it is fine to ask the clinic if they have a copy of the contract in English before you sign it. Otherwise, make sure an English consultant is there to explain every paragraph to you if it is an invasion/risky surgery as usually the contract will include important post-op info that you will want to understand.


----------



## electricute2014

As for the Braun clinic my Korean fried has done his nose job there recently and he got good results. A Korean doctor from his family recommended him this clinic.  

I think every clinic has good cases and bad cases.


----------



## dream17

hopefulbliss said:


> Wow... I would've thought that if JW sponsored the girl for the show Let Me In, that they'd do a good job just so that they could lure more customers in after seeing a "successful case", but I guess JW really severely lacks aesthetics and skilled surgeons...
> 
> About the contracts, for my double eyelid procedure, I was given an English version of the contract to sign, so I believe it is fine to ask the clinic if they have a copy of the contract in English before you sign it. Otherwise, make sure an English consultant is there to explain every paragraph to you if it is an invasion/risky surgery as usually the contract will include important post-op info that you will want to understand.



If you read my earlier post on this thread, you will see many loopholes regarding the Chinese girl. She had appeared on some China Tv shows and news etc to share her 'story', but it is all one-sided. I dont think you should conclude anything about JW or their surgeon skills just from the doubtful Chinese girl case.


----------



## hopefulbliss

dream17 said:


> If you read my earlier post on this thread, you will see many loopholes regarding the Chinese girl. She had appeared on some China Tv shows and news etc to share her 'story', but it is all one-sided. I dont think you should conclude anything about JW or their surgeon skills just from the doubtful Chinese girl case.



Oops I read Ulzzang Quest's post too quickly and somehow mixed Jewelry for JW; I meant lacking skill/professionism thinking of the controversy that Jewelry was in for holding a party in the operation room (http://netizenbuzz.blogspot.com.au/2014/12/plastic-surgery-clinic-in-gangnam-under.html). Went back to your post and its definitely too subjective to conclude, and I agree every clinic has good/bad cases.


----------



## SassyQT

IIRC that girl previously had a failed operation (think BA?) and received $$$$ from the clinic and from that experience she was hoping to get money from JW. Which, is extremely dishonest (if true) and gives a bad rep to actual failed PS cases out there -_-

On a side note, I did my rhino and DES at View Clinic and am really happy with my results.  I chose it after seeing a lot of Naver B&A's from view. But, like hopefulbliss said there's bad and good cases from every clinic. So do your own research and trust your gut feeling.


----------



## Milkyway52

SassyQT said:


> IIRC that girl previously had a failed operation (think BA?) and received $$$$ from the clinic and from that experience she was hoping to get money from JW. Which, is extremely dishonest (if true) and gives a bad rep to actual failed PS cases out there -_-
> 
> On a side note, I did my rhino and DES at View Clinic and am really happy with my results.  I chose it after seeing a lot of Naver B&A's from view. But, like hopefulbliss said there's bad and good cases from every clinic. So do your own research and trust your gut feeling.


Heya, where did you see pix on naver? I've typed in clinic names in Korean but I just keep getting clinic blogs or marketing articles. I can't seem to find any actual reviews from locals.


----------



## wishingstar

SassyQT said:


> IIRC that girl previously had a failed operation (think BA?) and received $$$$ from the clinic and from that experience she was hoping to get money from JW. Which, is extremely dishonest (if true) and gives a bad rep to actual failed PS cases out there -_-
> 
> On a side note, I did my rhino and DES at View Clinic and am really happy with my results.  I chose it after seeing a lot of Naver B&A's from view. But, like hopefulbliss said there's bad and good cases from every clinic. So do your own research and trust your gut feeling.



Sassy - Congrats on your successful surgeries!  which surgeon did you have at View for eaxh procedure, and were your dr's fluent in English? Just curious! 

Also, what does DES stand for?


----------



## earthhan86

Ulzzang Quest said:


> Just want to share what I just saw on this Chinese news segment a few minutes ago, it was on PS in Korea! (my first thought was omg I gotta go onto TPF and post about this lol... it was on CCTV via a TVPad3, in Mandarin though which I don't know, but my dad was watching it when I glanced over, and I asked him to translate for me as best as he could lol)!
> 
> Anyhow, it was a segment about that Chinese girl who's suing JW Beauty after getting sponsored for PS through some promotion contest for some makeover show called "Let Me In". IMO, she looks alright... but upon close up, her lower jaw is 'slided' a little too much to the right. She also had copies of her 3D CT scans (of current structure) and was in some Chinese doctor's office, and then the news showed graphics / video of how the procedure is done (is this the sliding genioplasty? I don't know b/c I'm personally not researching on that, but it's where they cut a section (up down direction, 2 cuts, on each side, so that on each side, a piece of the jaw is removed) off ur lower jaw on both sides so that it's completely separated/ shortened, and then reattach it with screws? or something, so in effect, makes the chin recede back after the jaws are shortened/reattached). Her scans show the screws/metal/whatever they used to reattach it, not symmetrical from both sides, and also her nose (septum?) there was a part (shows up in red on the scan) slanted to the right too. Her nose looked okay / straight to me from outer appearance, but I guess she was having trouble breathing or something too... The doctor ended her part of the story in that news segment, saying that cuts to the bones are major operations, with high risks involved...
> 
> Then the next part, the showed pictures of The Face Line or Face Dental clinic (picture of the building on the outside), and went on to talk about this other unhappy female who had braces and had a same/similar procedure to that first girl (she didn't show her face, or any CT scans though), but another doctor who was following her case (now, after surgery... I'm assuming back in China, where this girl was from too) was interviewed, was listing out all the complications following that jaw surgery -- he said it was detached (I guess it's what people call 2 jaw??) from top and bottom, and now she can't bite hard or chew food properly, and can't feel sensations to that lower part of her face / jaw line... they didn't show scans or graphics, but only showed a listing of what he wrote were the complications (my dad couldn't read and translate so fast, so the only thing I got was about the difficulty eating and nerve damaged/no more sensations part)...
> 
> Then the news segment went on to interviewing some head of a Korean plastic surgery association, who said something like, make sure the doctor you choose is specialized in that procedure, and to make sure you understand every contract that you sign, and that if you don't understand it fully, not to sign it until you do...
> 
> and then to wrap up segment, the newscaster (with a picture on the side boxes, you know, how news desk person usually has some projected TV or graphic beside them) was saying that it's becoming a lucrative and competitive industry (PS), where clinics can exaggerate what they're able to deliver, how great it can be, even if in reality it's invasive with high risks and makes very little changes... and then that graphic/picture filled the screen with a cartoon with female with sunglasses and face mask on holding up a piece of paper that says something like 'no, i don't like it, make my face back to how it was before' lying on a bed / stack of money, with the doctor saying something like 'that's not going to be possible, but if you give more money maybe we can make some adjustments'...
> 
> This was on CCTV-13, so it was a Chinese news agency aimed to the audience in China... so make of it what you will. Plus the mediocre translation / takeaways from having my dad translating (while he was making side comments on his own, so I'm sure he missed some of the info. too lol)...
> 
> I'm just wondering now though, if any contracts are written in Korean, can I trust the in-house translator and/or consultant to fully explain the terms to me???


I think you should not decide or doubt about something is not exactly sure by your own thoughts
how can you doubt about their techniques by your own thoughts


----------



## SassyQT

@milkyway not sure if you already know about livelovedream's blog. But, she charts about her PS trips and in one blog post talks about Naver and shows a bunch of B&A's from local Koreans. /livelovedream.ca/korean-plastic-surgery-ba-photos/

View hadn't been on my list at the time since I wasn't sure they were foreign friendly, but after seeing how many locals had their surgeries done at View I added it as one of my clinics. 

@wishingstar DES is double eyelid surgery, sorry about the abbreviation, was just lazy typing the post at work. View's English consultant Jessica did most of the talking but the doctor (Dr. Yun Chang Woon) understood English. He's just not fluent speaking it. I stressed what I did and didn't want repeatedly and he drew a diagram detailing what he planned to do. So I was satisfied he got everything. He did both my surgeries. If you do more surgeries together, you get a bigger discount. And I trusted view being on Let Me In and popular with locals not to mess up my surgeries.


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

earthhan86 said:


> I think you should not decide or doubt about something is not exactly sure by your own thoughts
> how can you doubt about their techniques by your own thoughts



I'm not sure what exactly you think I'm doubting. I simply meant to share a piece of info. that I came across that others may be interested in hearing about. I'm not consulting with them so I'm not bothered by the news too much, b/c as you're alluding to (I believe) -- it can be subjective. But, my main concern, isn't about JW or Face Dental, or about techniques (I'm not considering v line or double jaw), but the concern I have is on what the Korean PS association president said, about contracts in general. If a contract is written in Korean, and I don't understand it, and the only person who's translating it for you is their in-house translator or consultant... can you trust them to translate it for you word for word? That is the doubt I'm somewhat concerned about right now... but I guess if that happens, I'll need to trust them AND google translator lol


----------



## myjeweler

blasian said:


> Bumping this thread because people need to know about bad clinics to avoid. I added Shimmian and Wonjin to the list.
> 
> 
> 1- ID hospital
> 2- Grand
> 3- TLPS
> 4. BK
> 5-Jewelry
> 6-Aone
> 7-Shimmian
> 8-Wonjin
> 
> I am sure you all know about Jewelry by now:
> 
> http://jezebel.com/plastic-surgery-clinic-staff-in-trouble-for-operating-r-1675989037
> 
> Why to avoid Shimmian: http://www.realself.com/review/shim...plasty-uneven-still-swollen-nose-after-months
> 
> http://www.realself.com/review/sout...y-depressed-and-disappointed-dr-jung-shimmian


My friend had a nose job at BK clinic. He told me that they try to kick you out right after your surgery. Also, the actual surgeon who performed the surgery was not the doctor he had consultation with initially.


----------



## earthhan86

Ulzzang Quest said:


> I'm not sure what exactly you think I'm doubting. I simply meant to share a piece of info. that I came across that others may be interested in hearing about. I'm not consulting with them so I'm not bothered by the news too much, b/c as you're alluding to (I believe) -- it can be subjective. But, my main concern, isn't about JW or Face Dental, or about techniques (I'm not considering v line or double jaw), but the concern I have is on what the Korean PS association president said, about contracts in general. If a contract is written in Korean, and I don't understand it, and the only person who's translating it for you is their in-house translator or consultant... can you trust them to translate it for you word for word? That is the doubt I'm somewhat concerned about right now... but I guess if that happens, I'll need to trust them AND google translator lol


for some of the words i agree with you
and I cant believe contract is in korean from PS center 
place i went to was in english


----------



## mikemexis

Popstar88 said:


> some of them are in my list for PS and now I have no idea which clinic is good to go. Any good clinic suggestion and research to share?
> For Rhinoplasty & B.A



For Rhinoplasty i recommend JW. I have heard good things about JW when it comes to Rhinoplasty. You can read more about JW and their Rhinoplasty here on Purseforum. 

For B.A i am sorry, i have no idea. Please do your research and read the comments for yourself before you decide.


----------



## Carnation

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.



I after reading this list, what hospitals are actually left that are good or okay to go to. Do you have recommendations or a list of good hospitals?


----------



## blasian

Carnation said:


> I after reading this list, what hospitals are actually left that are good or okay to go to. Do you have recommendations or a list of good hospitals?



Nilesy said:

@mikemexis

No offense (and not to discredit you or to say that you haven't done your research), but I don't think anyone on here has the authority to arbitrarily decide which clinics are blacklisted. There is no official list and nobody is in a position to dictate that sort of thing either.

I urge people to carefully analyse everything that you read on here. I am definitely not implying that people are lying about their experiences, but not everybody writes from an objective standpoint; any emotions that one may be feeling during their surgery or their post-op recovery can colour their posts. Moreover, as has already been pointed out, there also seem to be people who try to promote certain clinics. It's the internet. Anyone can exaggerate, lie or take creative liberties with the truth.

Personally, I don't think you can take secondary sources and use that to create a credible list of any kind. If you yourself haven't been to the clinics nor consulted with the surgeons there, how can you give an opinion on them? In my opinion, that's misinforming people.


If you are serious about your surgery, then you owe it to yourself to do your own research and make these decisions for yourself. When you come to make your final choices, make sure they're based on what you need or want for your face, the methodology and the surgeon and his/her qualifications, not hearsay. "So and so said that their doctors are bad" or "I heard/read that this clinic swaps surgeons". A good example of this was the JW Beauty scandal last year. Not everything is what it's cracked up to be. It's fine to ask people what their experiences at different clinics were like, but nobody can or should tell you what clinics you should go to.


----------



## blasian

Please due your own due diligence and research the clinics that interest you, but do not go solely on what you read in here.


----------



## Carnation

blasian said:


> Please due your own due diligence and research the clinics that interest you, but do not go solely on what you read in here.


I know, I have done my own research. I was just curious if this person has a "bad" list then they must also have a "good" list. I am still most likely to go with Banobagi no matter what


----------



## heylo

Both Faceline and Wonjin are mentioned very unfavourably in this recent article from a month ago:

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2015-03/25/content_35148327.htm


----------



## blasian

heylo said:


> Both Faceline and Wonjin are mentioned very unfavourably in this recent article from a month ago:
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2015-03/25/content_35148327.htm



Thank you for this information. Another reason why to avoid Wonjin.


----------



## julies730

shan_shan said:


> Hi all, my comments in the other thread is my 1st part of my PS journey with TLPS. I will be going back to TLPS again in 3 weeks time for review and complain.
> 
> As of now, i do feel it might not be fair to include them in the blacklisted listing. I will share my 2nd part of my journey and the way TLPS handles the complains/situation once i am back..


Hi I know you posted the thing about the TLPS a while ago...how did it go...and again sorry if you already answered this question


----------



## Dubu

mikemexis said:


> I have to add that most of these blacklisted clinics and hospitals have a bad aftercare service, they doesnt take responsible for their patients if something goes wrong, they push their customers to do more surgeries during consulation just to earn more money and most of these clinics spend a lot of money on advertising just to get customers and earn money.



Thanks for your list. Do you also have a list with recommended clinics?


----------



## mikemexis

Dubu said:


> Thanks for your list. Do you also have a list with recommended clinics?


No, i dont have a general list with recommended clinics because it is hard to do such list, it depends on what surgeries you want to do and witch clinics that specialize in that surgery. You have to do your research and find out what clinics specializes in the procedure that you want to do, in addition you also need to find out if their patients are satisfied with their results. 

I have my own list with clinics witch is recommended for facial contouring, witch i have decided to do.


----------



## Milkyway52

mikemexis said:


> For Rhinoplasty i recommend JW. I have heard good things about JW when it comes to Rhinoplasty. You can read more about JW and their Rhinoplasty here on Purseforum.
> 
> For B.A i am sorry, i have no idea. Please do your research and read the comments for yourself before you decide.


There are actually a lot of unhappy JW customers from China. Like I said, can't just rely on Purseforum. But like I also said, there will be negative reviews everywhere. Anyways, just a heads up.


----------



## dream17

Milkyway52 said:


> There are actually a lot of unhappy JW customers from China. Like I said, can't just rely on Purseforum. But like I also said, there will be negative reviews everywhere. Anyways, just a heads up.



Hi,can you share more about the unhappy customers from China? I have googled chinese websites etc and have never came across that. Except for the bewildering case of the Chinese girl with a slanted jaw.

Please elaborate! As Jw is my top choice for double eyelid surgery curently :/ thanks alot!


----------



## Milkyway52

I'll pm you


----------



## Milktoki

Do not go to Grand Clinic. A surgeon who works there botched my eyes and they told me to take down all the bad reviews so as to hide their bad reputation. They said if I did so then they will see what they can do for me. I did as I was told and they started ignoring me without doing anything they promised. We had a deal and they did not uphold their end of the bargain. They are a shady and dishonest clinic. This speaks volumes about the kind of character they have and their treatment of foreigners and patients with unsatisfactory outcomes. It is funny how they advertise SO much to foreigners in many countries. This is truly a factory clinic in every sense of the word. It is quantity over quality and patients get paired up with inexperienced surgeons.


----------



## cxflygirl

Milktoki I booked for grand in sept for lipo and Breast lift.  Can u share your experience. I paid a deposit but a little concerned now.


----------



## Vivaldii17

cxflygirl said:


> Milktoki I booked for grand in sept for lipo and Breast lift.  Can u share your experience. I paid a deposit but a little concerned now.


Some one dead at Grand cause of GA.


----------



## cxflygirl

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Hunna123

Hey Guys!

I would like a double eyelid surgery. I already contact Pitangui, does anyone have experiences with this clinic?


----------



## tyrosinekinaset

hmm thanks for the info I guess


----------



## walker45

I don't know about it. But your information is help us, thanks for this post.


----------



## MissRouge

Girls I think I should share something I found out I think it's really suspicious.

I've been doing a lot of research in naver cafes, at first I thought the reviews were from real patients, but then I noticed that the girls who responded a lot were from clinics who are blacklisted like wonjin, ID, etc.. They never answer in weekends as the clinics are closed... only between working days...before they'll tell you how much they pay nowdays they leave that part...I suspect they know that a lot of foreigners are looking into naver cafes and they don't want to unclose the price in hopes they can rip us off.. usually naver girls go to the same clinics which are Wonjin, ID, Girin, View, Yk it's like a monopoly...

Something looks really weird there I'm 100% sure they are paid adversitment as if you go to some clinics website you can see the naver girl in their website! 

I feel kind of cheated as I feel all my research went to nothing as they aren't real reviewers


----------



## HJ88

MissRouge said:


> Girls I think I should share something I found out I think it's really suspicious.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research in naver cafes, at first I thought the reviews were from real patients, but then I noticed that the girls who responded a lot were from clinics who are blacklisted like wonjin, ID, etc.. They never answer in weekends as the clinics are closed... only between working days...before they'll tell you how much they pay nowdays they leave that part...I suspect they know that a lot of foreigners are looking into naver cafes and they don't want to unclose the price in hopes they can rip us off.. usually naver girls go to the same clinics which are Wonjin, ID, Girin, View, Yk it's like a monopoly...
> 
> Something looks really weird there I'm 100% sure they are paid adversitment as if you go to some clinics website you can see the naver girl in their website!
> 
> I feel kind of cheated as I feel all my research went to nothing as they aren't real reviewers



A lot of the time they are just the girls who work at the clinics reviewing their own surgery done by the doctors at the clinics


----------



## popcorndreams

dream17 said:


> Hi,can you share more about the unhappy customers from China? I have googled chinese websites etc and have never came across that. Except for the bewildering case of the Chinese girl with a slanted jaw.
> 
> Please elaborate! As Jw is my top choice for double eyelid surgery curently :/ thanks alot!



Please share why they were unhappy about JW!


----------



## Milktoki

@cxflygirl I will PM you.


----------



## bonfireheart

mikemexis said:


> Based on what i have read on Purseforum, blogs, seen video clips and news article, Dream and JW are both trustworthy and recommended clinics. They are very popular here on Purseforum.
> 
> What i know about Teuim is that many people have gotten a botched job there. That is why i added them to my list. I remember a girl that had a eyelid surgery with them, but they messed up her eyes by leaving them asymmetrical and uneven.


I had my eyelids done at teuim and honestly I am satisfied with the results. I think every clinic have its good and bad cases..


----------



## Elisesa

Milkyway52 said:


> There are actually a lot of unhappy JW customers from China. Like I said, can't just rely on Purseforum. But like I also said, there will be negative reviews everywhere. Anyways, just a heads up.



Hi Milkway52, please pm me too! I'm planning to go JW next week! Girls, any recommendation for double eyelid surgery please?


----------



## Sodium

When I had my nose done at iWell, I feel as though the result was beautiful but I was in panic before I went to sleep because the nurses weren't comforting and perhaps that's what caused my gasping during the general anesthesia and I had to be woken up and under local anesthesia (I think? the weird one where you see colors and the room is moving) and I was panicking through that too.

Those nurses' attitudes were making me feel so alone and I was scared and ready to cry before I went to sleep. I've never felt that way at other clinics. They made my experience horrible.

I want to complain but what could they do for me?


----------



## Dave.gl

Sodium said:


> When I had my nose done at iWell, I feel as though the result was beautiful but I was in panic before I went to sleep because the nurses weren't comforting and perhaps that's what caused my gasping during the general anesthesia and I had to be woken up and under local anesthesia (I think? the weird one where you see colors and the room is moving) and I was panicking through that too.
> 
> Those nurses' attitudes were making me feel so alone and I was scared and ready to cry before I went to sleep. I've never felt that way at other clinics. They made my experience horrible.
> 
> I want to complain but what could they do for me?


Poor treatment from nurses... but beautiful final result!

Tough times don't last but tough people do, you rock Sodium!


----------



## perfection77

Sodium said:


> Agreed with what Nilesy said.
> 
> 
> Why iWell? I have a revision surgery with them tomorrow and seeing them 'blacklisted' is probably the last thing I need right now.


has anyone heard anything about small face plastic surgery? they aren't too popular but from what Ive seen on their website they specialize in revising botched cheekbone reduction surgeries.


----------



## joey101

olskool said:


> Check out this site. Has negative reviews on lots of clinics and doctors. Worth checking it out.http://gangssang.com/bullega/44464
> 
> Just a reminder, there are numerous ps clinics in korea. It will be so much easier to choose the right one after ruling out the ones that have number of bad reviews, especially with regards to AFTERCARE. Yes, no doctor can consistently produce desired outcomes for everyone. But he or she can, and SHOULD, have plenty of time to LISTEN and ADDRESS ur concerns post op!
> 
> No time for post op consult? CHUCK EM OFF THE LIST


Hi olskool, thanks for sharing this but I can't understand korean and google can't translate it either... do you mind sharing it in english? Thank you


----------



## skylight

What bad things have you heard about VIP Clinic (or Dr. Le) regarding nose surgery? I am looking for a nose doctor who is experienced with rib, but I only know of Dr. Le. Although Dr. Jung from the Shimmian Clinic works with rib, I know he or the clinic is not good choice to deal with. So, which doctors who work with rib should I avoid? Or are there any good doctors I can consider?


----------



## HJ88

perfection77 said:


> has anyone heard anything about small face plastic surgery? they aren't too popular but from what Ive seen on their website they specialize in revising botched cheekbone reduction surgeries.



Yep. They were plenty popular a few years back. Heaps of the girls on Cozycot went there looking for drastic changes. 

From memory, there were mixed outcomes a few years down the track (as you would expect)


----------



## pearldiamond

Phreakcodex said:


> Ok new update guys
> 
> *1- ID hospital
> 2- Grand
> 3- TLPS
> 4. BK
> 5-jewelry
> 6-Aone*


Hi are these updates of recommended or not recommended clinics?


----------



## skylight

pearldiamond said:


> Hi are these updates of recommended or not recommended clinics?


not recommended clinics


----------



## cxflygirl

Now I thinking what to do as I pre paid deposit at grand


----------



## Phreakcodex

Hey guys I am back  I decide to never do plastic surgery 
I will update thos thread to help people


----------



## Xiledsoviet

Hi can someone explain why The Line and TL PS are bad clinics? Was it the actual procedure or business practice that people were against?


----------



## mongmong

Thanks for this thread. I have just started my search last week and came across this forum. I want my ptosis correction. I have chosen several clinics but ... sign.... 7 out of 8 were on the list :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Swanky

pearldiamond said:


> Why not,  Milktoki? Yes I had surgery 3 weeks ago and like to know if I am the only one whose experience is positive.  It has been satisfactory on the whole though there is still some swelling.



Hi!
Instead of confronting members publicly, please report them.  Additionally, please report the PM in question for me/us to review.

Thanks!


----------



## Milktoki

When I checked out Grand Clinic's Facebook page today, they took down their "Reviews" section because of my bad review of them. Again, they are trying to hide their bad business practices and dishonesty. I'm not surprised whatsoever.


----------



## HJ88

Milktoki said:


> When I checked out Grand Clinic's Facebook page today, they took down their "Reviews" section because of my bad review of them. Again, they are trying to hide their bad business practices and dishonesty. I'm not surprised whatsoever.



Ahhh that is so dodgy!!! The more I see and read about this place (and after having had a doozy of an experience with fillers there myself) I think it is just one giant exercise in PR that is not backed up by anything of substance

Grand just tries to lure mass foreigners in under the pretense of Korea's reputation for being "the best" for plastic surgery. Korea may be the best, but grand is defo not!


----------



## Milktoki

HJ88 said:


> Ahhh that is so dodgy!!! The more I see and read about this place (and after having had a doozy of an experience with fillers there myself) I think it is just one giant exercise in PR that is not backed up by anything of substance
> 
> Grand just tries to lure mass foreigners in under the pretense of Korea's reputation for being "the best" for plastic surgery. Korea may be the best, but grand is defo not!



I agree with this wholeheartedly. I always thought it was such an act of desperation that they market so much to foreigners. Clinics with skilled surgeons and great work do not need to market so much because they naturally have a high number of patients.

Grand is on every single blacklist in Korea and the clinic usually tops those lists. Of course, most foreigners cannot read Korean and are bombarded with marketing from Grand, so they do not know of anything better. Sometimes I think it is out of convenience that people "settle" for Grand because of how aggressively it markets to foreigners. It's so sad how Grand preys on people like us.


----------



## joey101

has anyone experience or heard anything about view clinic, lamiche ps or navi?


----------



## perfection77

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


Okay, so I guess its Smallface for my jawline surgery and April 31 for my rhino revision. Wanted to knock out both at once, but I also want to go to the best. I may have to wait at least a year after for the rhino revision because I heard (don't know if it's true) that it is unsafe to go under anesthesia more than once a year.


----------



## skylight

I forgot that I sent my photos to one clinic in the past until I went through some old emails today. In that email, the doctor reviewed my photos and explained that my revision case was too complicated for him. Maybe because I now have rib grafts in my nose...not as many doctors know how to work with that. I was wondering why the doctor ignored my email with photos. He probably remembered my photos that I forgot I already sent. This is one of the most experienced doctors in Seoul with rib so I guess Seoul is not the place to go for rib graft revisions. If you do not hear back from a doctor, it could be because he does not feel skilled enough to fix the problem. Consider it a blessing that he did not take your case.


----------



## perfection77

skylight said:


> I forgot that I sent my photos to one clinic in the past until I went through some old emails today. In that email, the doctor reviewed my photos and explained that my revision case was too complicated for him. Maybe because I now have rib grafts in my nose...not as many doctors know how to work with that. I was wondering why the doctor ignored my email with photos. He probably remembered my photos that I forgot I already sent. This is one of the most experienced doctors in Seoul with rib so I guess Seoul is not the place to go for rib graft revisions. If you do not hear back from a doctor, it could be because he does not feel skilled enough to fix the problem. Consider it a blessing that he did not take your case.


Can you say who the doctor was tat would not take your rib graft rhino revision case?


----------



## skylight

perfection77 said:


> Can you say who the doctor was tat would not take your rib graft rhino revision case?


Dr. Lee from the VIP Clinic. I don't know who else is experienced with rib in Seoul? I read in this thread that VIP was on the blacklist. Does anyone know why?


----------



## flojo1985

why is banobagi on the list?


----------



## chibiowl

flojo1985 said:


> why is banobagi on the list?



Don't bother with that list, you should compile your own while reading through the forum.
I think that list was compiled by including any clinic with a single bad review.
I don't believe that there is any clinic with 100% satisfaction rate out there.
There will always be people who aren't satisfied and there will always be accidents.
Also, some may be on the list because of things like poor post-op care which, at least for me, matters much less compared to the actual result. I don't care about anything but the result. I can suffer a little to get what I want.

Anyway, I haven't compiled my own blacklist fully yet but so far 3 clinics are definite nonos.
Grand and Wonjin - Deaths due to doctor swapping 
Jewelry - Doctors partying mid surgery with patient lying there

If you google, you can find articles for those incidents.


----------



## auditiontrading

I think we are all finding clinics that gives good results to the patient and that list complied says something about the clinic.


I would add Girin to the list as in a Chinese forum, an old woman has a botched double eyelid surgery with them. The results are horrendous.


We cant post links right? Or I shall post the link to the post.


----------



## nestlee

chibiowl said:


> Don't bother with that list, you should compile your own while reading through the forum.
> I think that list was compiled by including any clinic with a single bad review.
> I don't believe that there is any clinic with 100% satisfaction rate out there.
> There will always be people who aren't satisfied and there will always be accidents.
> Also, some may be on the list because of things like poor post-op care which, at least for me, matters much less compared to the actual result. I don't care about anything but the result. I can suffer a little to get what I want.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't compiled my own blacklist fully yet but so far 3 clinics are definite nonos.
> Grand and Wonjin - Deaths due to doctor swapping
> Jewelry - Doctors partying mid surgery with patient lying there
> 
> If you google, you can find articles for those incidents.



Agree that people shouldn't take the list seriously. It's just one person but most importantly, there are no listed reasons for why the clinics are on the list. It would be more helpful with more information, though even then, it's hard to qualify since everyone is so individual.


----------



## HJ88

chibiowl said:


> Don't bother with that list, you should compile your own while reading through the forum.
> I think that list was compiled by including any clinic with a single bad review.
> I don't believe that there is any clinic with 100% satisfaction rate out there.
> There will always be people who aren't satisfied and there will always be accidents.
> Also, some may be on the list because of things like poor post-op care which, at least for me, matters much less compared to the actual result. I don't care about anything but the result. I can suffer a little to get what I want.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't compiled my own blacklist fully yet but so far 3 clinics are definite nonos.
> Grand and Wonjin - Deaths due to doctor swapping
> Jewelry - Doctors partying mid surgery with patient lying there
> 
> If you google, you can find articles for those incidents.



Couldn't agree more. The list is rubbish.

The only ones I would avoid are:

- Grand (from personal experience and the death there)

- Wonjin (again, death there)

- Jewellery (photos showing doctors and staff partying near unconscious patient)

I'd probably also add BK to that list (due to their widespread targeting of foreigners only and too-many-reviews-to-repeat about factory like service and bad aftercare).

I'd also avoid Dr Song (previously of Making Beauty Clinic) that was super popular on the various forums a few years ago. He had consistent and multiple bad reviews about the results of his zygoma surgeries (the complaints being about the physical results, not just the post op care). 

Me personally I would also avoid any clinic that doesn't have board certified plastic surgeons (look for ...&#50808;&#44284; or "XX Plastic Surgery" in the clinic's name) as well as any clinic that doesn't carry the necessary emergency equipment like back-up generators in case the power fails in the building, defribrillators and a permanent onsite anaesthesiologist).


----------



## Alanaf

this list mostly just looks like a witch hunt. Wonjin Grand Jewellery all have legit scandals but as for the others we can't just blacklist a hospital because of one dissatisfied review.


----------



## beefnoodo

I agree with the above mentioned.. 

I see Cinderella clinic on the list - does anyone have specific experiences with Cinderella? I'm considering on having double eyelid surgery with them performed by Dr Jong Pil Chung


----------



## Smhschick7

HJ88 said:


> Couldn't agree more. The list is rubbish.
> 
> The only ones I would avoid are:
> 
> - Grand (from personal experience and the death there)
> 
> - Wonjin (again, death there)
> 
> - Jewellery (photos showing doctors and staff partying near unconscious patient)
> 
> I'd probably also add BK to that list (due to their widespread targeting of foreigners only and too-many-reviews-to-repeat about factory like service and bad aftercare).
> 
> I'd also avoid Dr Song (previously of Making Beauty Clinic) that was super popular on the various forums a few years ago. He had consistent and multiple bad reviews about the results of his zygoma surgeries (the complaints being about the physical results, not just the post op care).
> 
> Me personally I would also avoid any clinic that doesn't have board certified plastic surgeons (look for ...&#50808;&#44284; or "XX Plastic Surgery" in the clinic's name) as well as any clinic that doesn't carry the necessary emergency equipment like back-up generators in case the power fails in the building, defribrillators and a permanent onsite anaesthesiologist).


 is there something like a list which shows all the clinics that have the sign &#50808;&#44284; ?
I couldn't find it on the tlps homepage, but maybe I just missed it. I can't read Korean... does anyone now if tlps has board certified plastic surgeons. I'll be going there in June. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Sodium

skylight said:


> Dr. Lee from the VIP Clinic. I don't know who else is experienced with rib in Seoul? I read in this thread that VIP was on the blacklist. Does anyone know why?



I know one place that's good with rib, Top Class


----------



## blasian

Sodium said:


> I know one place that's good with rib, Top Class



Top Class does pretty noses, but it is really hard to get an email response from them.


----------



## HJ88

Smhschick7 said:


> is there something like a list which shows all the clinics that have the sign &#50808;&#44284; ?
> I couldn't find it on the tlps homepage, but maybe I just missed it. I can't read Korean... does anyone now if tlps has board certified plastic surgeons. I'll be going there in June. Thanks guys!!



I dont know if there's a list, but you can check it by having a look at the clinic's name on its Korean website. These characters should appear last in the name. 

But yes, TLPS is board certified. It has &#50808;&#44284; in its name. And actually its English name is also "TL Plastic Surgery". Only board certified clinics can use the moniker "xx.. Plastic Surgery" in English. That's why many of them will be called something like ".. Clinic" instead.


----------



## HJ88

To put it in perspective, only about 100 of the 500 or so clinics in Gangnam are board certified. So if this matters to you, you should check


----------



## cxflygirl

How do you check if they are board certified ?


----------



## Milktoki

HJ88 said:


> Couldn't agree more. The list is rubbish.
> 
> The only ones I would avoid are:
> 
> - Grand (from personal experience and the death there)
> 
> - Wonjin (again, death there)
> 
> - Jewellery (photos showing doctors and staff partying near unconscious patient)
> 
> I'd probably also add BK to that list (due to their widespread targeting of foreigners only and too-many-reviews-to-repeat about factory like service and bad aftercare).
> 
> I'd also avoid Dr Song (previously of Making Beauty Clinic) that was super popular on the various forums a few years ago. He had consistent and multiple bad reviews about the results of his zygoma surgeries (the complaints being about the physical results, not just the post op care).
> 
> Me personally I would also avoid any clinic that doesn't have board certified plastic surgeons (look for ...&#50808;&#44284; or "XX Plastic Surgery" in the clinic's name) as well as any clinic that doesn't carry the necessary emergency equipment like back-up generators in case the power fails in the building, defribrillators and a permanent onsite anaesthesiologist).



Agreed on the Dr. Song of Making Beauty Clinic comment. I personally had a bad result there myself. I underwent both zygoma reduction and mandible reduction surgeries with him. I cannot fathom how he was so popular back then..they were probably advertisers. I look at his website now and he is now a jack of all trades. I'm sure he has to rake in income somehow after all of the bad reviews. I can't imagine how imagine how anyone would trust their face to that money hungry butcher.


----------



## HJ88

Milktoki said:


> Agreed on the Dr. Song of Making Beauty Clinic comment. I personally had a bad result there myself. I underwent both zygoma reduction and mandible reduction surgeries with him. I cannot fathom how he was so popular back then..they were probably advertisers. I look at his website now and he is now a jack of all trades. I'm sure he has to rake in income somehow after all of the bad reviews. I can't imagine how imagine how anyone would trust their face to that money hungry butcher.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Ahh you poor thing!! Yes I recall there was a phase a few years back where literally everyone seemed to be going to him for their zygomas. One girl in particular managed to track him down as he moved from one clinic to another encouraging people to follow him to the new clinic. And then what do you know, fast forward a year and every one was unhappy with their results. Dodgy dodgy dodgy.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad result.


----------



## Smhschick7

HJ88 said:


> I dont know if there's a list, but you can check it by having a look at the clinic's name on its Korean website. These characters should appear last in the name.
> 
> But yes, TLPS is board certified. It has &#50808;&#44284; in its name. And actually its English name is also "TL Plastic Surgery". Only board certified clinics can use the moniker "xx.. Plastic Surgery" in English. That's why many of them will be called something like ".. Clinic" instead.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Sodium

blasian said:


> Top Class does pretty noses, but it is really hard to get an email response from them.


 Love their noses. Wanted to get mine done there but was put off by the price. I felt very comfortable with the doctor but the consultant made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Milktoki

HJ88 said:


> Milktoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the Dr. Song of Making Beauty Clinic comment. I personally had a bad result there myself. I underwent both zygoma reduction and mandible reduction surgeries with him. I cannot fathom how he was so popular back then..they were probably advertisers. I look at his website now and he is now a jack of all trades. I'm sure he has to rake in income somehow after all of the bad reviews. I can't imagine how imagine how anyone would trust their face to that money hungry butcher.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Ahh you poor thing!! Yes I recall there was a phase a few years back where literally everyone seemed to be going to him for their zygomas. One girl in particular managed to track him down as he moved from one clinic to another encouraging people to follow him to the new clinic. And then what do you know, fast forward a year and every one was unhappy with their results. Dodgy dodgy dodgy.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was like blind fanaticism about him years ago. I still cannot believe how naive and foolish I was for having gone to him. He is now practicing in Jeju Island if I am not mistaken.
> 
> I can go on and on about how unprofessional and shady he is.
Click to expand...


----------



## popcorndreams

Why is Braun blacklisted? 
Can anyone share their negative experience? I like the results on their website and wanted to consult there.
Edit: Went back to read and someone posted that a girl died there. Is this true or just a rumor?


----------



## Dubu

I will share my experience here. I went to South Korea in May. I made appointments at 'just' two clinics; The Line and JK. The surgery I wanted isn't really considered as plastic surgery, but it's still a surgery done at a plastic surgery clinic. Therefore, I will share my experience anyway. The surgery I did was removal of the eye bag fat/dark circles below the eyes.

After my consultations at both The Line and JK, I decided to do my surgery at JK. There were several reasons to chose JK over The Line.

1. The English consultants of JK are quite skilled in English and professional. However, they play on their phone a lot during meetings, that seems a bit unprofessional. The consultants of The Line were also quite skilled in English, but not as good as the consultants at JK. Also, the consultant at The Line was a bit pushy, which I didn't like.
2. The surgeon at JK was very friendly and also tried to explain things in English himself, even when the English consultant was present. I met two surgeons at The Line (because they offered a double surgery in my case), who also were friendly but a bit less personal.
3. The surgery procedure JK offered was more simple and logical than the one The Line offered (they offered a double surgery which would left scars).
4. The building of JK is really luxurious and gives a professonial and clean impression. Not only the lobby/reception area, but also the consultation rooms were very luxurious. The building of The Line was less luxurious. Also, the consultation room looked like an old office.  However, how the building looks and feels isn't really important of course.

So, I chose JK. The surgery went well. But now, 2.5 weeks later, I'm not really happy with the result so far. Yes, I look way much better than before, but I still see a little bit of an eye bag (especially on the right side). I went back to ask them about this, and they (both consultant and surgeon) replied with the fact it was still too early to see the final result. After 1 month after surgery all of the swollen parts will be gone, and then I could see the result. I don't really believe this, because I could see the difference after a few days the biggest swollen parts went down - and it hasn't changed. I will wait another 1.5 weeks like they said, to see the 'final result' after 1 month after surgery, but still, at this moment I'm not really satisfied. Especially because they said this surgery was a very simple one - and not even considered as plastic surgery (since you don't change anything in your appearance), so maybe that's why I'm even more disappointed.


----------



## noangel0909

sorry to sound naive, I've been reading alot of thread posts and now, I have a migraine (for spending too much time reading small fonts LOL) and I still can't find the answer, so I hope you guys can help me out...anyway, is Jewelry the same as JW?


----------



## tari_tigerlily

noangel0909 said:


> sorry to sound naive, I've been reading alot of thread posts and now, I have a migraine (for spending too much time reading small fonts LOL) and I still can't find the answer, so I hope you guys can help me out...anyway, is Jewelry the same as JW?



nope, they're  totally different clinics


----------



## meemeepeenay

Hi all, 

Thanks for all the helpful posts and details. I just wanted to contribute. I had a negative experience at ID Hospital which I posted in detail on Cozycot's cheekbone reduction forum http://forums.cozycot.com/forum/bea...ures/18184-cheekbone-reduction-surgery/page21

However, I actually like my nose from Shimmian. In ID's defense, I had excellent after care and they were willing to fix the problem and address any of my concerns. After I got my nose done at Shimmian a couple of years ago, I went back to ID for free revision surgery and they worked on my chin. Unfortunately, it still doesn't look good and my face still has asymmetry. I realize all faces have asymmetry but some doctor's have low standards as to the degree of asymmetry they find acceptable. I've emailed ID back and forth about this since it turns out I have some down time for the next couple of weeks to fly to Korea and take care of it. They said to "come in and talk to Dr. Park then he will see if I need a revision".  It's been a few years but they said in an email to come "anytime" which I figured meant come any time until the rest of my life..lol 

The good thing is ID is willing to do the revision and they said it was free if Dr. Park decides it's needed.

The bad is that they keep trying to sell me on V3 lifting procedure. My husband said if they didn't do a good job on my face in the first place, why would I go back to them for something else. 

I'm going to a bunch of clinics to do consults next week and hopefully I find the right one. To be honest, my case was kind of difficult because I had pre-existing asymmetry and I'm a really particular, nitpicky person about everything. On another hand, a skilled doctor with high standards should be able to fix it. 

As it stands after reading the posts on this forum, I am wondering if Dr. Park performed my facial contouring surgery. They say he did but I think there were rookie mistakes on my face..especially that my chin is still crooked after the revision.

I'm praying for a better result this time around. Revisions suck but sometimes it takes a few tries to get it right. 

I'm trying to be positive but most of the places I am going on consults are on the list. The posts have been so helpful especially about not hiring translators. After reading some of the prices people with translators paid, it's obvious the translators are pocketing thousands of dollars.

The one advice I can give is to really really take time going on consults and go with the one that makes you feel the most comfortable, not necessarily the cheapest. ID by far wasn't the cheapest but I had consults lined up with Small Face and I was planning to do a walk in at Face Line. It's been years since my surgery and I've changed as a person. Back then I was so naive and just went with ID because the whole consultation process wore me out since it took 2-3 hours. I was also swooned by how nice Dr. Park was.  Please don't make the same mistake as me. I believe they purposely wear out potential patients to get them to agree to surgery before going on other consults. Think of them as used car salesmen especially when haggling the price. I was so dumb I didn't even know haggling was possible. Oh my gosh I could've saved so much money..

I always wonder what could have been if I just took the time to do research and go to more clinics. After all this is our face and choosing which doctor performs our surgery is in a way the most important decision we'll ever make in our life since we have to live with our face forever..just my two cents. Good luck everyone


----------



## noangel0909

thanks tari_tigerlily! you saved my day haha 

meemeepeenay, i totally agree, why would you do more surgeries with ID after unsatisfying results with the first one? That offer to do V3 lifting just doesn't sit right. Anyway thanks for sharing your experience with them. It is a good thing that they atleast offer revisions for free but if it was done right in the first place, then you wouldn't have this problem.  

I also wonder how patients get to be sure that the surgeon they chose was the same one who did their surgery. Its just scary to know that some clinics already did the doctor switching.. I just don't want to end up as one of the victims of this malpractice.


----------



## meemeepeenay

Hi Noangel,
I agree with you that doing all this research can give you a migraine. I'm trying to do as much as I can before I leave. I like Face Line but their prices are crazy high. My husband said just go for it if that's who I end up liking after going to all the other clinics. I was so close to going to Faceline too but the language barrier held me back. What are you planning to get done?

I've consulted with a few doctors and some don't see anything wrong with my face, except for my chin and some cheek sagging. I really don't think I can bare another chin procedure from ID only to have it go wrong again. We'll see after they take the 3D CT scans. By the way, ID says they do this but they only take X-rays. Maybe they do it now but they never used a 3D scan on me.

Honestly I'm excited to go to Korea again. This will be my 4th time and I actually have time to go shopping and do consults. The amount of clinics is overwhelming and I'm still trying to sort out where to go.


----------



## noangel0909

*meemeepeenay*, I don't mind the migraines from researching as long as I am updated on the procedures I wanted done hehehe. I'm planning to do alot of things but my top priorities would be

1. FUE hairline transplant
2. Fat Grafting (face, breast and lips if possible) taking fat from Arms and Calves (if that's possible too)
3. Tip Plasty and Alarplasty

and since I have an overbite though I still cannot categorize if its mild or moderate, I'm still looking if I will need:

4. Facial Contouring : ASO / Bimaxillary Protrusion surgery or 2-Jaw
5. Eye surgery: DES for parallel eyelids and/or lower blepharoplasty or fat relocation for the dark & hollowness under my eyes (in case a full face fat graft won't address this issue.)

This thread helped me alot as it gives me a good idea on which places I should avoid and reasons as to why I should. Probably one of my fave threads here.


----------



## HJ88

noangel0909 said:


> thanks tari_tigerlily! you saved my day haha
> 
> meemeepeenay, i totally agree, why would you do more surgeries with ID after unsatisfying results with the first one? That offer to do V3 lifting just doesn't sit right. Anyway thanks for sharing your experience with them. It is a good thing that they atleast offer revisions for free but if it was done right in the first place, then you wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> I also wonder how patients get to be sure that the surgeon they chose was the same one who did their surgery. Its just scary to know that some clinics already did the doctor switching.. I just don't want to end up as one of the victims of this malpractice.



Some clinics actually live stream your surgery so you know for sure the doctor wasn't swapped. And I guess let your friends and family live-stream your surgery if they want to watch!


----------



## Dolli

I'm thinking of getting V line surgery done on my wide jaw and chin; does anyone have clinics they would not recommend? I can't speak Korean btw, only English, so am limited to those doctors unfortunately


----------



## meemeepeenay

Dolli said:


> I'm thinking of getting V line surgery done on my wide jaw and chin; does anyone have clinics they would not recommend? I can't speak Korean btw, only English, so am limited to those doctors unfortunately


Hi Dolli, most places speak English if you have their email address or Kakao id. I actually can't recommend any places because my v-line is not good. I am consulting with the following three places to do my revision surgery (please note, I do not endorse any of these companies nor have I had work done by them so I can't vouch for them):

Face Dental 

http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/sub/facialbone01.asp

They are popular with the locals and I found them on www.myseoulsecret.com. I believe I am chatting on Kakao with the doctor but I'm not sure. The English is not good and I think he's using an online translator. Their Kakao ID is thefacedental.  Their prices are the lowest that I've heard of online..like 12million KRW for two jaw. Not sure of v-line but you can ask them. It's also a place that specializes in v-line. However, you can get v-line anywhere but in terms of cost, these guys seem ok.

EverM 
http://www.everm.net/main/index.jsp

I chat with the GaheeKim86 on Kakao. She can probably give you an estimate.

My favorite before and afters are from Face Line:

http://www.face-line.co.kr/kor/contents.php?code=01010208

You can chat with them on Kakao under faceline.  Their prices are really high though. But just ask them on Kakao.

I'm consulting with these clinics on Monday so I'll let you know how it goes. I would do a lot of research. Since most clinics do vline, go with the clinic that makes you feel comfortable and has the vline look you want. Good luck!


----------



## Julia lopez

Vlad said:


> I changed the title - I don't want anyone to get the impression that this forum officially blacklists any of the listed clinics. If you have negative experiences that you wish to share is one thing, to make it seem like it's in official forum capacity is another.


Hi Vlad! 
Please can you tell me any information about PITANGUI CLINIC with DR. YOO?
PLEASE I BEG YOU HELP!
I AM TOO LOST!:-[


----------



## thebeautybuffet

hi 
is view plastic surgery good?


----------



## janeybaby

The only bad experience i can share with you guys is my friend from my yoga class got bad job done from Teuim clinic. I m not sure about the name of the surgeon she had surgery from as i didnt ask too much in details but she said i can go on this website to look for real patients photos and infos. I asked her why she didnt post experience then from that clinic. She said she will post some pictures but don't want to now as she is quite depressed with her eyes now. got bad scarring and her eyes were really pretty but the surgeon suggested her many procedures that nobody suggested her before. what a pity. hope she can share pic with you guys soon.


----------



## wishingstar

Hi KLA88. Welcome to the forum! I am so sorry to hear about your bad experience and wish there was something I could do to help! Thanks for the warning, and sending you lots of positive recovery vibes....hope it does get better with time! Have you tried asking for a refund / partial refund or free revision (if you are comfortable having him operate again that is)?  And perhaps also trying to get help from the Korea medical tourism gov organizations?


----------



## heylo

I am so sorry. I had this kind of botched experience except in the United States. I look dreadful, and am thankful that - while I look as if I had a stroke - I do not have nerve damage.

Given my natural eyelids looked somewhat similar to the 'after' Asian double eyelids, I was considering VIP (among other clinics) for lid lowering surgery.

I hope and pray you can fix the damage. Are you going to try and get a revision in South Korea? 



KLA88 said:


> Hello everyone I am new on Purse Forum. I joined to share my plastic surgery experiences in Korea. I am a Korean American woman from the US, currently living in Seoul. I've had cosmetic surgery before but this is the first that I've been duped by an unethical clinic. By sharing my experiences,  I hope to help those who have no clue about what they're getting into.
> 
> I've consulted with many clinics, all over Seoul, mainly in Apgujung. I consulted and have lost deposits because most places are a business no different than car dealerships. The clinic I went to had an English speaking consultant. She is very persuasive, especially if you do not know the ins and outs of plastic surgery. She will say anything to get you to put down your deposit and secure a surgery date. Their website and PR is no less than brilliant. It's false advertising but no less stellar. I paid close to 20 thousand US dollars for a crooked bulbous nose, a hack job of a cheekbone reduction, painful, uneven jawline, and a very  unfortunate case of having paralyzed right temporal nerve branches due to a careless surgeon. My right eyebrow droops down from the forehead sue to that paralysis. My entire face is horribly uneven, with drooping, paralysis, crooked nose, pain in my cheekbone and jaw. I have tried for many months now to get the responsible  clinic to make this right and the only answer I'm getting is "oh it'll all be fine if you wait at least a year". You see, most of their clients are foreigners, the medical tourists who have to go back to work in two weeks. They can't stick around long enough to even see the consequences that await as a result of their uneducated choice in the surgeon. Please do not make the mistake that I've made. You must consult with more than 5 surgeons and that is the bare minimum. Unless you know an insider in the industry, you're getting the rotating door service in Korea's plastic surgery clinics. I will do all I can to inform people of VIP plastic surgery clinic in Apgujung. They operate on false marketing, surgery deals sold on lies, and if you think they'll help you because you're in pain from their botched surgery, just know that they are doing one thing and that is - waiting for you to leave Korea. Well I guess they're out of luck with me because I am not leaving Korea and I have cousins that are both lawyers.
> 
> Please do your research. Please don't fall victim to VIP Clinic, Dr Meong-ju Lee and his sales team.


----------



## rickie

Just wanted to add that dr kenneth kim botched my eyelids and a bunch of other ladies. I wrote a thread about it and included pics.


----------



## heylo

KLA88

Have you considered going to one of the university hospitals for an examination/repairs? One way to find a good surgeon would be to look at the plastic surgery articles on http://koreamed.org/ and contact some of the doctors on there via email. Given all these hack job clinics, I can imagine a lot of them must deal with problems related to the types of surgeries you've had.


----------



## copenhagen78

KLA88 said:


> Hi there, thank you for your kind words. No I will Not have VIP do another re-do. I gave them a chance at one re-do already and that is when my right temporal nerve region was damaged. My right eyebrow is paralyzed and it's not improving whatsoever. As serious as that is, there is an even worse problem and that is the ongoing pain in my right cheekbone and jaw. In an attempt to fix the hack job, Dr. Lee at VIP plastic surgery clinic put in some sort of a metal bolt right by my ear and it's been causing throbbing pain in my right side of face and jaw all day every day since. This clinic may be ok for the nose - IF the nose is in dire need of rib cartilage support as that method leaves much room for error due to unpredictable absorption rate. But any type of bone surgery or lifting - absolutely not. When a doctor operates on surgeries that he isn't experienced in doing, it results in ill health effects and less than attractive appearances.
> 
> VIP Plastic Surgery Seoul Korea VIP Clinic Seoul Korea Rib Cartilage Rhinoplasty Autologous Rhinoplasty Cheekbone Reduction V-line



probably best to improve it now is to contact the surgeon in well known hospital instead of clinics ?


----------



## Milktoki

Has anyone opened up a case with the Korean Medical Association for arbitration or the like? Their English website  forms are not working and nobody answers my emails there. It is as if they entirely neglected the website for foreigners. It is unbelievable that they speak of justice and being there for foreigners when they clearly are not. It is blatant hypocrisy; I am so disappointed in the KMA.


----------



## shanshine

Done liposuction for my arms and inner thigh at Regen. 
(8mths ago)

Well my arms now looks like, a drumstick shaped..with the top undone.. the doctor only Lipo-ed the bottom part.

The doctor only Lipo-ed half of my arms(back half).
Yeah hear me right.. done only half of it & yet he didn't Lipo the upper part.

Suppose to Lipo the whole circumference of the arms(360 degree) to define the arms as stated on their website.

My inner thigh? Uneveness as well.

Third day after my surgery, took off the compression garment, found the top back part of my arms undone. (why am I so sure? I tried pinching and squeezing the area real hard but I don't feel any pain)

7th say after my surgery, went back to remove my stitches. Mentioned to my doctor but he said its just swell. Fine... so I asked.. how much fats did he draw out from my arms? He said 350ml per arms & it will look nice after the swelling goes down. Holy. . . My arms was about 13 to 13.5 inch big...350ml per arms.. doesn't make any visible difference at all. I told him to draw as much as possible for my arms...that's the best he could do...

So I tried contacting my agent & he said according to the doctor its just swell.. & he told me I may experience swelling but no pain..its common (lol?) He even said I complaint too much. Told me if I wanna complaint, do that three months after the surgery.

& oh, was told by him that this Doctor do liposuction for celebrities..good at liposuction.. yeah right...

They told me the results would be better if I lose some weight & exercise. I even went for massage to drain away the lumps. Erm.. I lost like 10kg but my arms and inner thigh still look so crappy ._.


----------



## Cristymyname

janeybaby said:


> The only bad experience i can share with you guys is my friend from my yoga class got bad job done from Teuim clinic. I m not sure about the name of the surgeon she had surgery from as i didnt ask too much in details but she said i can go on this website to look for real patients photos and infos. I asked her why she didnt post experience then from that clinic. She said she will post some pictures but don't want to now as she is quite depressed with her eyes now. got bad scarring and her eyes were really pretty but the surgeon suggested her many procedures that nobody suggested her before. what a pity. hope she can share pic with you guys soon.


Sorry, and I wanted to make appointment at this Clinic! There is one post letter on the page 1 about this Clinic that the doctor is "angel". Where the true


----------



## nacggk

Not much difference in the before and after photos of some ps websites. Before pic people are not wearing any makeup. After photos are always enhanced with thick makeup on. Would like to see  after photos without makeup on.


----------



## greenclover

hi,
i'm going to have consultation with Item clinic in October. Do anyone has had any experience there? I'm planning to have jaw contour surgery (ostectomy, i think, helps reduce the muscle volume as well). I'm a little scare of complications (facial paralysis, nerve damage, asymmetry, etc.). Anyone here has jaw contour surgery, can you share your experience.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

Milktoki said:


> Has anyone opened up a case with the Korean Medical Association for arbitration or the like? Their English website  forms are not working and nobody answers my emails there. It is as if they entirely neglected the website for foreigners. It is unbelievable that they speak of justice and being there for foreigners when they clearly are not. It is blatant hypocrisy; I am so disappointed in the KMA.


I feel your pain, I experienced a lot of gridlock with the Korean government as the first foreigner to have a startup supported by government funding and oversight.

I know the chief investigator there. I met her a few month ago at a Korean Medical conference, and I actually openly criticized her for not having English speaking staff. She can't speak English either.

They do produce good results though she showed me a lot of case studies where the judgement was very fair.

This is her:







They went over a lot steps to how to protect patient's and all the options and routes available to them. Unfortunately, like many useful things in Korea for foreigners this information is not easily accessible.


----------



## Ms Black

Thank you so much for those useful info!!! What do you guys think about dr. Kim from April 31 clinic


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

greenclover said:


> hi,
> i'm going to have consultation with Item clinic in October. Do anyone has had any experience there? I'm planning to have jaw contour surgery (ostectomy, i think, helps reduce the muscle volume as well). I'm a little scare of complications (facial paralysis, nerve damage, asymmetry, etc.). Anyone here has jaw contour surgery, can you share your experience.


I work with them as a clinic in my network, and they offer facial contouring treatments. They're a midsize clinic and the English coordinators there are named Stella and Julie. You're right to be cautious, since it's a major operation. 

Have you ever had a consultation with a maxillofacial surgeon or orthodontic surgeon in your home country?


----------



## greenclover

@Jeet
I talked to a surgeon here in US before they offered Botox inj. (I will need maintenance shots though) and osteotomy. Will see what doctors in Item clinic will suggest.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

greenclover said:


> @Jeet
> I talked to a surgeon here in US before they offered Botox inj. (I will need maintenance shots though) and osteotomy. Will see what doctors in Item clinic will suggest.


Got it sounds like they may have diagnosed you with having a large masseter muscle. Botox essentially paralyzes or relaxes this muscle by temporarily causing it atrophy or get smaller. 

There are procedures to surgically reduce this muscle, but like any muscle there is a chance it can grow back overtime depending upon ones lifestyle and biology.

Osteotomy means removing or reducing bone, and some clinics offer combination of bone reduction/contouring with masseter muscle reduction.

Have you tried the botox treatments to see how they look?


----------



## beautyinnature

I am an Asian Girl originally from North East Asia, andmoved to North America when I was really young. 
Due to Asian media especially, where all the girls are nowsporting extra-large looking eyes and wearing enlarged pupil lens and each lookinglike Bratz dolls------------> I get to admit, I really want to go under theknife as well to get these huge looking eyes, to improve my look even more (thestupid thing is that, I already know I was pretty, but I want to become evenmore sparkly----------- so my greed get the best of me) . 
So I went to Corea: And I had a really terrible experienceat Pitangui Medical & Beauty in Seoul, Korea. ----------------->This ismy first experience of going under the knife and it turn out to be a nightmare.
I went to Korea just for epicanthoplasty and lateralcanthoplasty on my eyes and the results was a disaster. I have to fly back toKorea six months later to get fix my eyes back to the way it was before at anotherclinic for an epicanthoplasty and lateral canthoplasty reversal. There is alarge hole on each of my outer corner of my two eyes, and large scars on theinner corners!!!  Not only did I not getthe results I wanted for my eyes, my eyes were ruined (I don&#8217;t want to be a superficialabout my physical appearance, but I am definitely way prettier before mysurgery-----------> thus I became really depressed, because not only did myphysical appearance not improve, I now sport two giant holes on my outer cornereyelids. I also have to work in labs with chemicals, so I have to endure for along time where my eyes are so sore and it hurts!!!)!!!
Not only did the main doctor from Pitangui denied that therewas any problem, he told me it was completely nature to have a hole at each ofthe outer corner of my eyes!!! Completely BS!!! First time I visited him, ok hedoes not speak English, I am ok with that because there was a translator. Thesecond I visited him for post-surgery complication, he becomes really unfriendly,rude and not happy in his tone of voice when speaking in Korean, just because Ihad some question about my eye results (my sister and I waited for him for30mins and he only saw us for 2mins max to discuss about the problem, he saidwe have to go after two mins because he have meeting to go too, wtf????). Basically,he completely dismissed us and told us that there is nothing to worry about.
So I went to another clinic for the Reversal Procedure tofix the problem!!!! 
Do not go to Pitangui, there service at first is ok and theymight look professional, but if there is a problem they will not help you andwill dismiss you entirely. 
I am posting this because I don&#8217;t want others to go throughthe same experience as I went through&#8230;
Note: I have also learned my lesson after this painfulexperience----> is to never become greedy about anything and your looks is definitelynot the most important!!! Your health and well-being is the most important!
Thx for listening to my rant!


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

i have done at ID and it was a nightmare!


----------



## msnaive

I would like to put April31 to the blacklist.  Reasons: Botched job but never take responsibilities after surgery.


----------



## miss.sun

Did anyone has a bad experience with izien?


----------



## Palaka2016

how about Teium? I thought they are very good for eye surgery and well-known, is there anyone has a bad experience? Pls share


----------



## Tyler_Durden

HJ88 said:


> I dont know if there's a list, but you can check it by having a look at the clinic's name on its Korean website. These characters should appear last in the name.
> 
> But yes, TLPS is board certified. It has &#50808;&#44284; in its name. And actually its English name is also "TL Plastic Surgery". Only board certified clinics can use the moniker "xx.. Plastic Surgery" in English. That's why many of them will be called something like ".. Clinic" instead.



So you are saying board certified hospitals end with  'Plastic Surgery'

Such as JW Plastic Surgery, Dream Plastic Surgery 

but when hospitals are called ' XXX Plastic Surgery Clinic", they are not board certified?

Such as Teuim Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic

Please clarify. thx


----------



## Blobvy

greenclover said:


> hi,
> i'm going to have consultation with Item clinic in October. Do anyone has had any experience there? I'm planning to have jaw contour surgery (ostectomy, i think, helps reduce the muscle volume as well). I'm a little scare of complications (facial paralysis, nerve damage, asymmetry, etc.). Anyone here has jaw contour surgery, can you share your experience.


How did your consultation go? Did you visit Item?
What I like about Item is that their facial contouring looks natural from what I have seen, and that's the look I'm going for. But I haven't heard of many people going to Item for FC...


----------



## mblem

miss.sun said:


> Did anyone has a bad experience with izien?


Bump...curious as well!


----------



## turnerdhr

going in Feb 2016 for forehead implant.  looking at TL PS, VIEW, 

Maybe GRAND? ,  Wonjin... ?


----------



## kkttyy

Has anyone gotten eyelid revision and or nose job with mega plastic surgery ?
What about. Dream or JW?
Please share your experiences along with costs
Thank you


----------



## Valenrina

mikemexis said:


> No, i dont have a general list with recommended clinics because it is hard to do such list, it depends on what surgeries you want to do and witch clinics that specialize in that surgery. You have to do your research and find out what clinics specializes in the procedure that you want to do, in addition you also need to find out if their patients are satisfied with their results.
> 
> I have my own list with clinics witch is recommended for facial contouring, witch i have decided to do.



I'm also thinking of doing facial contouring. Can you share your list with me?


----------



## chloefinds

mikemexis said:


> No, i dont have a general list with recommended clinics because it is hard to do such list, it depends on what surgeries you want to do and witch clinics that specialize in that surgery. You have to do your research and find out what clinics specializes in the procedure that you want to do, in addition you also need to find out if their patients are satisfied with their results.
> 
> I have my own list with clinics witch is recommended for facial contouring, witch i have decided to do.




Could I perhaps know  your list  for facial contouring


----------



## Avene

chloefinds said:


> Could I perhaps know  your list  for facial contouring


I also have my own list for facial contouring, because i did 
If you don't mind, i will share my list


----------



## Babysage

Anyone knows a good place to do vline , fat grafting and lipo ?


----------



## kkttyy

iamthecosmo said:


> Hi Kkttyy,
> 
> 
> I barely write any negative review but I must warn you about Mega. My friend went there for a nose revision and after two weeks she got an infection. It was literally a nightmare. Also, she said the aftercare at the clinic is not that great. I hope this help. Although, their advertisement looks great though.


Hi thank you very much for your reply!  Can I ask which doctor did your friend's nose and what her quoted price was?  I also have a friend who is highly recommending Mega and had good results with her eyelid ps with Dr. Lee.  Where did your friend have her nose infection remedied at?  Is she okay now?  \


----------



## kkttyy

iamthecosmo said:


> Hi Kkttyy,
> 
> 
> I barely write any negative review but I must warn you about Mega. My friend went there for a nose revision and after two weeks she got an infection. It was literally a nightmare. Also, she said the aftercare at the clinic is not that great. I hope this help. Although, their advertisement looks great though.


Hi thank you very much for your reply! Can I ask which doctor did your friend's nose and what her quoted price was? I also have a friend who is highly recommending Mega and had good results with her eyelid ps with Dr. Lee. Where did your friend have her nose infection remedied at? Is she okay now?


----------



## Babysage

Avene said:


> I also have my own list for facial contouring, because i did
> If you don't mind, i will share my list


Hi avene, if you do not mind.. Can you share your list with me? [emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-H818 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariejanie

Rhinoplasty surgery at dream(dr.park) / JW (dr suh)
For these 2 places are there have any case of failure 
Or clients are not satisfy after the op ? 
Which one is better for after care services and doctor professional place and stuff ??
I'm looking for natural looking and straight nose not pointing up 
And i have flat nose which one is better ?? 
Or any recommend hospital for rhinoplasty surgery ?


----------



## kilena

I'm interesting in going to:
View, 
Samsung Line, 
Wonjin,
Girin, 
Coco Line, 
Fresh PS,
Kim Hansung,
Top Class,
Euro Plastic Surgery & Dermatology clinic, 
Opera,
Golden Ratio and maybe a few others for eyes, nose and skin care.

My head is spinning from going into circles of which clinics to choose and not choose because it's blacklisted. I was previously looking at Banobagi (poor aftercare & didnt respond to my email), Grand (Death at new facility), JK ($$$), VIP ($$$ & Factory), IDEA (didn't like their recommendation/ uncomfortable).

I know wonjin is blacklisted for someone's death but why is View and Samsung Line also listed?
And I was also wondering if anyone knew of the plastic surgery place listed. I'm also open to any recommendations for dramatic eyes, natural noses and large pores treatments.


----------



## kilena

Mariejanie said:


> Rhinoplasty surgery at dream(dr.park) / JW (dr suh)
> For these 2 places are there have any case of failure
> Or clients are not satisfy after the op ?
> Which one is better for after care services and doctor professional place and stuff ??
> I'm looking for natural looking and straight nose not pointing up
> And i have flat nose which one is better ??
> Or any recommend hospital for rhinoplasty surgery ?


Hi Mariejanie,

I heard Oz is good with natural nose, but not so good with eyes. If your doing nose only, this place is a good one to check out. http://drpark.co.kr/eng

Local Koreans likes this place "Magic Nose" but I have not personally heard anything about it on this forum: http://www.magicnose.co.kr

This is based on my research since I am planning for a nose and eyes procedure.I'm still looking around for a place that has a natural nose and dramatic eyes. I can't give personal experiences yet...but I can always let you know what I come across in my search.


----------



## Marcusprice123

I've noticed aside from 1 rumor and 1 bad review, I haven't heard anything negative from Cinderella, and they seem to be popular. So, why would they be considered to be on the blacklist for some people? And How come I don't find many reviews from them in this forum? I plan to have a V-line and Cheek reduction surgery, and Cinderella and TLPS are my two top choices at the moment.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Has anyone had any negative experience at Regen especially for jaw/V line surgery? And possibly rhinoplasty? ^^


----------



## turnerdhr

kilena said:


> Hi Mariejanie,
> 
> I heard Oz is good with natural nose, but not so good with eyes. If your doing nose only, this place is a good one to check out. http://drpark.co.kr/eng
> 
> Local Koreans likes this place "Magic Nose" but I have not personally heard anything about it on this forum: http://www.magicnose.co.kr
> 
> This is based on my research since I am planning for a nose and eyes procedure.I'm still looking around for a place that has a natural nose and dramatic eyes. I can't give personal experiences yet...but I can always let you know what I come across in my search.



MagicNose recommended me to use rib for my 1st Revision Nose surgery which i felt was too severe.  I feel doctors who recommended rib cartilage to be used in the nose are not thinking for the future of the patients and maybe skills are not good enough to harvest from the ears.  I think rib should only be used in the last resort, after both ears have been used and no cartilage is left, then use rib... but that would mean having had nose revision done a few times already which is also quite rare.


----------



## Oceanbelle

Avene said:


> I also have my own list for facial contouring, because i did
> If you don't mind, i will share my list



Hi Avene, do you mind sharing? I'm planning to do zygoma reduction in this year end, so trying to do some research now.


----------



## chansy

kilena said:


> I'm interesting in going to:
> View,
> Samsung Line,
> Wonjin,
> Girin,
> Coco Line,
> Fresh PS,
> Kim Hansung,
> Top Class,
> Euro Plastic Surgery & Dermatology clinic,
> Opera,
> Golden Ratio and maybe a few others for eyes, nose and skin care.
> 
> My head is spinning from going into circles of which clinics to choose and not choose because it's blacklisted. I was previously looking at Banobagi (poor aftercare & didnt respond to my email), Grand (Death at new facility), JK ($$$), VIP ($$$ & Factory), IDEA (didn't like their recommendation/ uncomfortable).
> 
> I know wonjin is blacklisted for someone's death but why is View and Samsung Line also listed?
> And I was also wondering if anyone knew of the plastic surgery place listed. I'm also open to any recommendations for dramatic eyes, natural noses and large pores treatments.



I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.

 Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see. 

But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.


----------



## wrenji

Jayjun and Before and After clinic someone died recently. I cannot remember which is which one is a local korean died the other is a Thailand person.


----------



## xiaoxiaoxiaoxia

Could you pls explain why beautyline is one the list? I have booked a liposuction with them!


----------



## mblem

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.


A month is really early for eyes, so I'm sure they will become MUCH smaller and more natural. I hope you like your results as they settle in more!!


----------



## AyuPop

Has anyone gotten any bad experience with iWell or ITEM? I am looking to do eye surgery.


----------



## sophia990

I think it is not a good thread. You pick so many clinics(actually most of Gangnam plastic surgery clinics) that many people admire.

If you blame those hospitals, you must write proper reasons first. 
I totally disagree with this thread


----------



## nitekoala

I'm currently watching YouTube videos of surgery fails of some PRC patients..and it's 

One of them was from JW.. 

Plastic surgery is still surgery, do read more and be sure of the risks involved..


----------



## d00little

nitekoala said:


> I'm currently watching YouTube videos of surgery fails of some PRC patients..and it's
> 
> One of them was from JW..
> 
> Plastic surgery is still surgery, do read more and be sure of the risks involved..



Could you please post the link or send it to me in PM, thanks.


----------



## Mr Idol

2nd this, please and thanks.


----------



## jiaxo

AyuPop said:


> Has anyone gotten any bad experience with iWell or ITEM? I am looking to do eye surgery.




I know Sodium had a traumatic experience with her rhino at iWell. Mentioned on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/asian-pl...tic-procedures/anaesthesia-safety-933947.html


----------



## jiaxo

nitekoala said:


> I'm currently watching YouTube videos of surgery fails of some PRC patients..and it's
> 
> 
> 
> One of them was from JW..
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic surgery is still surgery, do read more and be sure of the risks involved..




Please send me the link [emoji15]


----------



## nitekoala

d00little said:


> Could you please post the link or send it to me in PM, thanks.



It's entirely in chinese though, you able to understand ?

http://youtu.be/CCoUNIN7TM8

http://youtu.be/txQDFmYKREQ
(Can't really hear the host talking, his diction is pretty bad and there's no subtitles -.-)


----------



## d00little

nitekoala said:


> It's entirely in chinese though, you able to understand ?
> 
> http://youtu.be/CCoUNIN7TM8
> 
> http://youtu.be/txQDFmYKREQ
> (Can't really hear the host talking, his diction is pretty bad and there's no subtitles -.-)



I wonder if this is the one about the Chinese women who sat outside of JW and protested. It was mentioned back in some old threads about 2 years ago. I think it was discovered she already had problems before going to JW to perform a revision.


----------



## nitekoala

d00little said:


> I wonder if this is the one about the Chinese women who sat outside of JW and protested. It was mentioned back in some old threads about 2 years ago. I think it was discovered she already had problems before going to JW to perform a revision.



Not sure though some of the comments in the video said that one or more of them already did their noses before, not sure which ones.. 

One of the ladies was even sponsored by the korean plastic surgery tv show and had like 10+ failed procedures


----------



## missj93

nitekoala said:


> It's entirely in chinese though, you able to understand ?
> 
> http://youtu.be/CCoUNIN7TM8
> 
> http://youtu.be/txQDFmYKREQ
> (Can't really hear the host talking, his diction is pretty bad and there's no subtitles -.-)


Where did they talk about JW? I skimmed through the video but they only talked about clinics very vaguely? And also mentioned the Face Line at the end, but not JW? If you point me to the specific timing I can translate.


----------



## missj93

Scratch my last comment, it seems like the main girl in the video had her surgery done at JW: http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2015-04/14/content_20432400.htm

However, some of her story doesn't really check out: http://www.womenofchina.cn/womenofchina/html1/features/rights/1501/1215-1.htm

"they completed the entire surgery on my nose and jaw in a matter of only a few minutes" 

Keep in mind she had her surgeries done for free for a TV program that seems sketchy at best. As with everything, take with a grain of salt


----------



## jza155

missj93 said:


> Scratch my last comment, it seems like the main girl in the video had her surgery done at JW: http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2015-04/14/content_20432400.htm
> 
> However, some of her story doesn't really check out: http://www.womenofchina.cn/womenofchina/html1/features/rights/1501/1215-1.htm
> 
> "they completed the entire surgery on my nose and jaw in a matter of only a few minutes"
> 
> Keep in mind she had her surgeries done for free for a TV program that seems sketchy at best. As with everything, take with a grain of salt



In a matter of few minutes? that is ridiculous lol


----------



## turnerdhr

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.



I also had a very very unpleasant experience at The View.  I felt the english speaking consultant conned me into believing that i needed further procedures that will help enhance my looks, when all i actually wanted and needed was a double-eyelid revision.  I really regret ever stepping foot into that place.   Thankfully, thanks to the good guidance and help from 2 nice forumers here, i managed to find an amazing clinic and surgeon in  Apgujeong and returned to Seoul where Dr. Kim did my eyelid revision again and fixed all the problems and everything wrong and rushed that was done on me.

Wow... I was actually so depressed whilst i was in Seoul alone... ; (  

Now I feel I am really blessed to finally get eyes that i have always wished for after my initial traumatic experience from View.


----------



## dorem

turnerdhr said:


> I also had a very very unpleasant experience at The View.  I felt the english speaking consultant conned me into believing that i needed further procedures that will help enhance my looks, when all i actually wanted and needed was a double-eyelid revision.  I really regret ever stepping foot into that place.   Thankfully, thanks to the good guidance and help from 2 nice forumers here, i managed to find an amazing clinic and surgeon in  Apgujeong and returned to Seoul where Dr. Kim did my eyelid revision again and fixed all the problems and everything wrong and rushed that was done on me.
> 
> Wow... I was actually so depressed whilst i was in Seoul alone... ; (
> 
> Now I feel I am really blessed to finally get eyes that i have always wished for after my initial traumatic experience from View.



I have very unpleasant experience too but I am trying to stay positive. I went with my aunt to a newly popular clinic which purse people have been talking about. Had my nose and fat graft done and my aunt did upper eye with brow lifting. We both ended up looking botchy. I now look like 10 years older because the fat graft was over done and make me saggy and I have a manly nose. My aunt end up with sagging eyes at the side. I am trying  to remain positive and wait a bit longer before I name the clinic and write my review. I would also like to give the clinic a chance to respond to me. At first before I did surgery they respond fast. Now after I complain they respond much slower. I have hope they will be responsible


----------



## Valenrina

I think we must have realistic expectations about plastic surgery. For example, my nose is slanted due to facial bone, so Dr Lee from Banobagi, told me he can't fix that. I've gotten higher nose bridge and more refined tip, but it's not as dramatic as I envisioned it to be. I thought that my nose still looks bulbous (maybe it's still early after 4 months of tiplasty), or maybe I should do the alar reduction which I didn't do, or even the bridge can still be higher. Dr Lee wanted to retain my asian ethnicity and proportions and I trusted him for it. I think if anyone is 60-80% satisfied with the results, it's pretty OK. I'm about 70%.


----------



## Valenrina

How's Regen for facial contouring? Most of the good reviews are from bloggers ... QiuQiu, Rachel, etc.

Anybody done eyes or fats grafting from WannabePS? Their prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## dorem

Valenrina said:


> I think we must have realistic expectations about plastic surgery. For example, my nose is slanted due to facial bone, so Dr Lee from Banobagi, told me he can't fix that. I've gotten higher nose bridge and more refined tip, but it's not as dramatic as I envisioned it to be. I thought that my nose still looks bulbous (maybe it's still early after 4 months of tiplasty), or maybe I should do the alar reduction which I didn't do, or even the bridge can still be higher. Dr Lee wanted to retain my asian ethnicity and proportions and I trusted him for it. I think if anyone is 60-80% satisfied with the results, it's pretty OK. I'm about 70%.


You are lucky and I agree we must have realistic expectants. Really I wish I was even 20% happy. If I have even a little bit of improvement I would not be so depressed. Even if I have zero improvement I would not be this sad but it is because I look 100% worse. Now I look like a saggy old mother of 5 kids. Even my friends are shocked and say that happen to you. More I think about it more angry and sad I get


----------



## Valenrina

dorem said:


> You are lucky and I agree we must have realistic expectants. Really I wish I was even 20% happy. If I have even a little bit of improvement I would not be so depressed. Even if I have zero improvement I would not be this sad but it is because I look 100% worse. Now I look like a saggy old mother of 5 kids. Even my friends are shocked and say that happen to you. More I think about it more angry and sad I get



So sorry to hear about your experience. Most cases, you can do a rhino revision but do give it more time for the swelling. Some of the fats could be absorbed. Hope that the clinic can do something for you. Do keep us updated on how's everything going for you. Stay positive.


----------



## Setgo

turnerdhr said:


> I also had a very very unpleasant experience at The View.  I felt the english speaking consultant conned me into believing that i needed further procedures that will help enhance my looks, when all i actually wanted and needed was a double-eyelid revision.  I really regret ever stepping foot into that place.   Thankfully, thanks to the good guidance and help from 2 nice forumers here, i managed to find an amazing clinic and surgeon in  Apgujeong and returned to Seoul where Dr. Kim did my eyelid revision again and fixed all the problems and everything wrong and rushed that was done on me.
> 
> Wow... I was actually so depressed whilst i was in Seoul alone... ; (
> 
> Now I feel I am really blessed to finally get eyes that i have always wished for after my initial traumatic experience from View.


Hi,

Where did you have ur revision for eyes done?


----------



## Valenrina

Thanks @setgo for sharing! Just about confirm my doubts for DA hee. Would love to hear more on Regen and The Face Dental  anybody? Thanks! So far all good stuff for TFD, but really nothing bad at all is suspicious too. Lol <- so hard to please.


----------



## mblem

turnerdhr said:


> I also had a very very unpleasant experience at The View.  I felt the english speaking consultant conned me into believing that i needed further procedures that will help enhance my looks, when all i actually wanted and needed was a double-eyelid revision.  I really regret ever stepping foot into that place.   Thankfully, thanks to the good guidance and help from 2 nice forumers here, i managed to find an amazing clinic and surgeon in  Apgujeong and returned to Seoul where Dr. Kim did my eyelid revision again and fixed all the problems and everything wrong and rushed that was done on me.
> 
> Wow... I was actually so depressed whilst i was in Seoul alone... ; (
> 
> Now I feel I am really blessed to finally get eyes that i have always wished for after my initial traumatic experience from View.


Hi lady, thanks for sharing about View. I'm in the same boat and looking for revisions. Did you end up going back to dr Kim at Real? Glad you are happy now!!


----------



## chansy

turnerdhr said:


> I also had a very very unpleasant experience at The View.  I felt the english speaking consultant conned me into believing that i needed further procedures that will help enhance my looks, when all i actually wanted and needed was a double-eyelid revision.  I really regret ever stepping foot into that place.   Thankfully, thanks to the good guidance and help from 2 nice forumers here, i managed to find an amazing clinic and surgeon in  Apgujeong and returned to Seoul where Dr. Kim did my eyelid revision again and fixed all the problems and everything wrong and rushed that was done on me.
> 
> Wow... I was actually so depressed whilst i was in Seoul alone... ; (
> 
> Now I feel I am really blessed to finally get eyes that i have always wished for after my initial traumatic experience from View.




Congratulation on your successful revision! Which clinic did you go to? And did you get your eyelids lowered? I feel my eyelids are cut a bit too high for the shape and size of my eyes.

While I did not have a bad experience at View Clinic itself as the staff and doctors had been nice to me...I just didn't get good results for my eyes  on the hindsight, i think l I didn't need ptosis and epicantho. On a brighter note, when I wrote to them with my photos of my eyes and concerns, they responded quickly and positively.


----------



## Paperdollies

Hi ladies and gents. I am looking to source infos for HERSHE clinic. http://hershebeauty.com/
Does anyone have any bad review for this place? Much appreciated!


----------



## airplanemode

Is this list still current? All my clinics (ID, JW, Cinderella and BANOBAGI) are blacklisted. Dont know what to do now....


----------



## Setgo

airplanemode said:


> Is this list still current? All my clinics (ID, JW, Cinderella and BANOBAGI) are blacklisted. Dont know what to do now....


It's not like all of them officially blacklisted. It is personal blacklist cuz of the reviews etc.
Though ID and JW have some bad reviews on the forum I haven't seen much bad stuff about Cinderella (I haven't found any reviews at all) and Banobagi (been a few bad ones a while ago but lately they seem to get praised a lot).

U should def do your own research find-consider more clinics and try to find info on the ones that you really liked or leaning toward to.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

airplanemode said:


> Is this list still current? All my clinics (ID, JW, Cinderella and BANOBAGI) are blacklisted. Dont know what to do now....



Hi airplane,

I have been doing some research as I am going for the surgery too ^^

I definitely would not go for ID! Too many bad stories.

Not sure on JW and cinderella though I have heard Cinderella charge for CT scans. 

Banobagi I hear is expensive but results can be "too" natural from a forumer I know who knows people who went there. You may not see difference?


----------



## Gilgracey

Hi everyone! Has anyone had any experiences with HERSHE, im looking to get a breast augmentation, and they have a really good sale going on but I haven't been able to find any reviews! Helpppp! 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Paperdollies

Gilgracey said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone had any experiences with HERSHE, im looking to get a breast augmentation, and they have a really good sale going on but I haven't been able to find any reviews! Helpppp!
> Thank you in advance!



Hi Gilgracey,

I been on the road of HERSHE researching too, but im planning for facial surgeries and eyes. HERSHE have surprisingly more reviews about body contour than anything else, So im starting to look at other clinics too now, since i feel that they are more pro at doing body than face.... I hear they do great breast augmentations on a chinese forum.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> IWELL Plastic Surgery​




I am thinking of iWell, what is the source of this bad review? I can't find much on them thanks​


----------



## gongcha

Hi everyone i'm back and i want to apologize as i wrote good things about Cinderella back then without waiting for the result. The job was so well done i couldnt resist writing good things about them. It would be a sin to not write a follow up review.
I'll just get to the point. It turned out I had an infection. I resided in Korea but I have to go for business trip. I followed instruction and everything they told me to do. Everything was going great until I realized my eyelid was in pain and there was a discharge... I panicked and went for check up in a nearby plastic surgery hospital and the surgeon told me it is an infection. 
That is not a good news. He gave me some antibiotics and told me to go back to the original surgeon asap but then I remember I met a lady with infected nose while i was in Cinderella. I thought oh well we have different surgeon and maybe she was unlucky. 
Well i guess thats not the case.
I am not sure what to do and if it will leave more scar or it will be botched. But it doesnt worth the time, energy and money. I guess the discount they gave me will be used for further treatment and maybe future revisional surgery


----------



## Setgo

gongcha said:


> Hi everyone i'm back and i want to apologize as i wrote good things about Cinderella back then without waiting for the result. The job was so well done i couldnt resist writing good things about them. It would be a sin to not write a follow up review.
> I'll just get to the point. It turned out I had an infection. I resided in Korea but I have to go for business trip. I followed instruction and everything they told me to do. Everything was going great until I realized my eyelid was in pain and there was a discharge... I panicked and went for check up in a nearby plastic surgery hospital and the surgeon told me it is an infection.
> That is not a good news. He gave me some antibiotics and told me to go back to the original surgeon asap but then I remember I met a lady with infected nose while i was in Cinderella. I thought oh well we have different surgeon and maybe she was unlucky.
> Well i guess thats not the case.
> I am not sure what to do and if it will leave more scar or it will be botched. But it doesnt worth the time, energy and money. I guess the discount they gave me will be used for further treatment and maybe future revisional surgery


Thanx for sharing info as a lot of people including me are looking into Cinderella.
Was hesitating whether I should drop them or not and now I know for sure.
Wish you to heal soon!


----------



## lovecert

Well something else to add about Cinderella since I went there for consultation. The thing is when you take a CT scan for the first time, you are probably clueless how to position yourself. And the consultant from Cinderella that guided me had absolutely no patience at all. She just yanked my hands to hold the apparatus and just physically forced my head in place so that the earpiece is in line with my ears.

I don't even want to imagine how I am going to be treated post surgery and the fact that they are so money-minded were major reasons why I was 100% sure I wouldn't go with them after the consultation.


----------



## MissOrange

I have booked revision inc DES at Cinderella Clinic next month. I shall let you know how it goes. 

Post op infection is a normal but unlucky complication of any surgery and suture material or any foreign body can cause an infection. I am 6 weeks post open rhino from a surgeon in another country and had a nose abscess 2 weeks after surgery. I had 1 week of double antibiotics and it is cleared. He took a swab of the pus and sent it off. The lab results showed the antibiotics I was on would work. Got the scare of my life when he said it was 50:50 whether the nose graft would be fine. And then I was put on 2 more weeks of one antibiotic to be safe. I have a check up again today and he may inject steroids for the swelling. I don't think he used silicone as I have a rib scar from where he took the graft. I would be wary of having silicone in the nose if you are thinking of a nose job.

Hope @gongcha your eyelid infection clears fast and your eyelids look the same as postop when you loved the result. I am sure they will. The discharge means the pus is able to come out. I had to go back and have my nose abscess cut into as the pus was building up and could not drain.


----------



## gongcha

MissOrange said:


> I have booked revision inc DES at Cinderella Clinic next month. I shall let you know how it goes.
> 
> Post op infection is a normal but unlucky complication of any surgery and suture material or any foreign body can cause an infection. I am 6 weeks post open rhino from a surgeon in another country and had a nose abscess 2 weeks after surgery. I had 1 week of double antibiotics and it is cleared. He took a swab of the pus and sent it off. The lab results showed the antibiotics I was on would work. Got the scare of my life when he said it was 50:50 whether the nose graft would be fine. And then I was put on 2 more weeks of one antibiotic to be safe. I have a check up again today and he may inject steroids for the swelling. I don't think he used silicone as I have a rib scar from where he took the graft. I would be wary of having silicone in the nose if you are thinking of a nose job.
> 
> Hope @gongcha your eyelid infection clears fast and your eyelids look the same as postop when you loved the result. I am sure they will. The discharge means the pus is able to come out. I had to go back and have my nose abscess cut into as the pus was building up and could not drain.


I tried contacting them and got no reply at all about this situation. i wonder what happened.
infection is sure an unlucky complications but then you can't call it unlucky when you see a few people get infection from the same hospital. if you have infection and other people don't you are sure unlucky. but if you look around you and they have it too, something is wrong.
If infection can occurs so easily for first time surgeries I wonder how it will be for revisions. But then again i already have bad feelings about Cinderella. I hope you make a good decision, I wish you the best of luck for the surgery.


----------



## MissOrange

gongcha said:


> I tried contacting them and got no reply at all about this situation. i wonder what happened.
> infection is sure an unlucky complications but then you can't call it unlucky when you see a few people get infection from the same hospital. if you have infection and other people don't you are sure unlucky. but if you look around you and they have it too, something is wrong.
> If infection can occurs so easily for first time surgeries I wonder how it will be for revisions. But then again i already have bad feelings about Cinderella. I hope you make a good decision, I wish you the best of luck for the surgery.


@gongcha that is really bad that they do not reply to you. Now I am worried. I have had 3 DES abroad and never had any eye infection. Yes you are right to be worried. I am stuck as I paid the $500 deposit and the price for revision des+epi is high, and now some are saying Braun clinic in Korea is good and only charges $800-900 for DES! But Braun only speak chinese or korean to book an appointment.

When I had my nose infection, the surgeon here saw me same day and incised and drained the pus, cleaned and gave antibiotics and followed me up closely. Aftercare makes all the difference with an infection complication. And he is suggesting reop later to rebuild the tip cartilage the infection took away. I woild feel awful if a clinic did not reply to a postop complication.

How are your eyelids today? Are they responding to the antibiotics? I am on kakao if you want to talk there.


----------



## MissOrange

@gongcha I have been reading on the real self forum that infection can happen with permanent sutures. Everything can look wonderful after the operation but then if the surgeon uses permanent sutures, this then gets infected as the body tries to get rid of foreign material. In the UK my eye surgeon used surgical glue, no sutures so no infection. I learned dissolvable sutures should be used under the skin but maybe some surgeons are not using dissolvable? Sounds like I may have had a permanent suture nose abscess and you may have an infected eyelid suture? The treatment would be to remove the infected suture under local anaesthetic and cover with antibiotics else the infection can return at a later date and even a year later. I feel I still have a permanent suture in my nose as I can feel it with my finger tip.


----------



## Setgo

gongcha said:


> I tried contacting them and got no reply at all about this situation. i wonder what happened.
> infection is sure an unlucky complications but then you can't call it unlucky when you see a few people get infection from the same hospital. if you have infection and other people don't you are sure unlucky. but if you look around you and they have it too, something is wrong.
> If infection can occurs so easily for first time surgeries I wonder how it will be for revisions. But then again i already have bad feelings about Cinderella. I hope you make a good decision, I wish you the best of luck for the surgery.


Sorry if it was asked but what did you have done, like: epi, ptosis etc, did u have incisional or non-inc one?


----------



## mxm027

Paperdollies said:


> Hi ladies and gents. I am looking to source infos for HERSHE clinic. http://hershebeauty.com/
> Does anyone have any bad review for this place? Much appreciated!


I checked their website and they seem to be taking pride on having 0 medical accidents which is a big deal to me. Their rating on fb is quite high as well..so HERSHE is now on my to go list.


----------



## MissOrange

gongcha said:


> I tried contacting them and got no reply at all about this situation. i wonder what happened.
> infection is sure an unlucky complications but then you can't call it unlucky when you see a few people get infection from the same hospital. if you have infection and other people don't you are sure unlucky. but if you look around you and they have it too, something is wrong.
> If infection can occurs so easily for first time surgeries I wonder how it will be for revisions. But then again i already have bad feelings about Cinderella. I hope you make a good decision, I wish you the best of luck for the surgery.


@Gongcha I have not been able to rest with worry over 2 recent negative reviews of Cinderella clinic (yours and Kayun) for eyelids. I have now written df to cancel my surgery booked for May at Cinderella. I am going to book at mvp which only has good reviews on tpf. Thank you for being honest and taking the time to post your personal DES experience at Cinderella. I wish you the best and pray your eyelids heal and the infection clears up. I know what a nightmare it is to have a postop infection as I have had to deal with a postop nose abscess 2.5 weeks after open rhino here in the UK and it was very upsetting to end up with loss of tip cartilage as a result. I cannot cope with another postop infection.


----------



## Haaz

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


You have basically black listed all the popular hospitals!! Are you saying they are all no good!! Which docs and clinics are good than? Can you list those?  Tks..


----------



## gongcha

MissOrange said:


> @Gongcha I have not been able to rest with worry over 2 recent negative reviews of Cinderella clinic (yours and Kayun) for eyelids. I have now written df to cancel my surgery booked for May at Cinderella. I am going to book at mvp which only has good reviews on tpf. Thank you for being honest and taking the time to post your personal DES experience at Cinderella. I wish you the best and pray your eyelids heal and the infection clears up. I know what a nightmare it is to have a postop infection as I have had to deal with a postop nose abscess 2.5 weeks after open rhino here in the UK and it was very upsetting to end up with loss of tip cartilage as a result. I cannot cope with another postop infection.



Hello~ no problem! i just wanted to help since I saw another girl having infection.. and i guess another bad review from kayun too. I felt really bad for writing good things without even waiting for the result. Nose infection is bad so is eyes. what if u lose eyesight over simple things like this u know.. anyway! i wish u luck for ur surgery journey too!


----------



## gongcha

Setgo said:


> Sorry if it was asked but what did you have done, like: epi, ptosis etc, did u have incisional or non-inc one?



full incisional, ptosis, epi, lateral.


----------



## gongcha

Haaz said:


> You have basically black listed all the popular hospitals!! Are you saying they are all no good!! Which docs and clinics are good than? Can you list those?  Tks..



i got new information from local

1. opera eyes & nose (but with certain doctor i dont know his name)
2. shimmian nose (ONLY with head doctor)
3. wonjin anti aging (ONLY WITH park wonjin which will cost u ur life)
4. izien breast & facial contouring (only have 1 doctor for each don't know their names)
5. dream non incisional (ONLY with Dr. Park DO NOT DO YOUR SURGERY AT NIGHT)
6. cheongdam u nose (i dont know dr name too. i think they only have 1 doctor but u have to like barbie nose)
7. mega eyes (dont know dr name but have to be with certain doctor too)
8. jyp but i dont know which surgery and which doctor

again this is just opinion from my PS freak korean friend. sorry i dont know details koz i guess koreans don't talk about PS openly and in detailed manner.


----------



## Gilgracey

Hello, can you do an updates list? i wonder if hershe is in there?


----------



## peachsoymilk

gongcha said:


> i got new information from local
> 
> 1. opera eyes & nose (but with certain doctor i dont know his name)
> 2. shimmian nose (ONLY with head doctor)
> 3. wonjin anti aging (ONLY WITH park wonjin which will cost u ur life)
> 4. izien breast & facial contouring (only have 1 doctor for each don't know their names)
> 5. dream non incisional (ONLY with Dr. Park DO NOT DO YOUR SURGERY AT NIGHT)
> 6. cheongdam u nose (i dont know dr name too. i think they only have 1 doctor but u have to like barbie nose)
> 7. mega eyes (dont know dr name but have to be with certain doctor too)
> 8. jyp but i dont know which surgery and which doctor
> 
> again this is just opinion from my PS freak korean friend. sorry i dont know details koz i guess koreans don't talk about PS openly and in detailed manner.



thank you so much!! i really want to go to JYP... their results look really nice. i was planning on banobagi for nose/jaw and then JYP for eyes but i'm reconsidering banobagi. maybe I'll end up doing nose/jaw/eyes at JYP... JYP doesn't have a translator do they? does izien have a website?? thank you again!


----------



## gongcha

peachsoymilk said:


> thank you so much!! i really want to go to JYP... their results look really nice. i was planning on banobagi for nose/jaw and then JYP for eyes but i'm reconsidering banobagi. maybe I'll end up doing nose/jaw/eyes at JYP... JYP doesn't have a translator do they? does izien have a website?? thank you again!



I dont know much about jyp.. i knew a girl who hated her eyes n nose at banobagi but then again a blogger got really nice nose at banobagi.... mixed reviews i guess..
Izien has website but it looks like ****. But then i heard the doctor is good so i dont know.


----------



## Linda.N

Avene said:


> I also have my own list for facial contouring, because i did
> If you don't mind, i will share my list


Hi avene, if you do not mind.. Can you share your list with me?


----------



## Ultimatelous86

Hi, does anyone had any closed rhinoplasty done at Ruby PS before? I have a situation now, hope that you all can advise me what to do. I went to Ruby PS last year to consult, I met up with this korean lady who did all her PS in Ruby and she brought me there. End up I paid 10% deposit which is equivalent to about SGD400+ for the Rhinoplasty. I couldn't decide between open or closed rhinoplasty. After thinking for quite some time now, I decided to go for the closed rhinoplasty,but it seemed that I have not heard any reviews on Ruby PS so I am now quite hesitant to proceed to Ruby for closed rhinoplasty. I am going to Korea this coming June from 8 to 25. Could anyone advise me what should I do now? Am in a dilemma now.


----------



## orangetree1204

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.


 
there is some of clinic makes you look a lot bigger like dolly 
haven't you seen one? i've seen some?


----------



## orangetree1204

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.


 


gongcha said:


> I dont know much about jyp.. i knew a girl who hated her eyes n nose at banobagi but then again a blogger got really nice nose at banobagi.... mixed reviews i guess..
> Izien has website but it looks like ****. But then i heard the doctor is good so i dont know.


 
you gotta know some of them are using pics to seduce the people
so don't always belive the pic will make you look like one of them
it isn't true
you gotta discuss with the doctor as much as you can


----------



## orangetree1204

auditiontrading said:


> I think we are all finding clinics that gives good results to the patient and that list complied says something about the clinic.
> 
> 
> I would add Girin to the list as in a Chinese forum, an old woman has a botched double eyelid surgery with them. The results are horrendous.
> 
> 
> We cant post links right? Or I shall post the link to the post.


 


omg/ I saw the same one then saw other article which depending the girin clinic
and the fact of that it wasn't depending or anything
coz who wrote the bad review were totally not true i read from somewhere here
i was the same image about girin like you
then when i went there they've change veiw of my opinion, actually it was more like prejudice
you should go there 
i mean try untill u see it, you will never know 
that's what i've felt of my trip for ps


----------



## orangetree1204

auditiontrading said:


> I think we are all finding clinics that gives good results to the patient and that list complied says something about the clinic.
> 
> 
> I would add Girin to the list as in a Chinese forum, an old woman has a botched double eyelid surgery with them. The results are horrendous.
> 
> 
> We cant post links right? Or I shall post the link to the post.


 


Linda.N said:


> Hi avene, if you do not mind.. Can you share your list with me?


 
please share with me toooo plz plz plz


----------



## em5678

msnaive said:


> I would like to put April31 to the blacklist.  Reasons: Botched job but never take responsibilities after surgery.


Hi, what procedure did you do at April31? And what went wrong? They are in my top3 and Im going in for consultations next week


----------



## poohkh

Hi there. I m choosing between Banobagi and JW for my double eyelid and rhinoplasty. Dun kmow which one to go for actually. Any recommendations amd advices will be so much appreciated xxx


----------



## kkttyy

Hi Joey, Did anyone respond to this post?  I am also considering Lamiche and View.  Thanks so much!!:smile1


----------



## odnok

poohkh said:


> Hi there. I m choosing between Banobagi and JW for my double eyelid and rhinoplasty. Dun kmow which one to go for actually. Any recommendations amd advices will be so much appreciated xxx


I know a person who removed their baggy eye in JW. Banobagi was always on my black list.


----------



## msmochi

Ultimatelous86 said:


> Hi, does anyone had any closed rhinoplasty done at Ruby PS before? I have a situation now, hope that you all can advise me what to do. I went to Ruby PS last year to consult, I met up with this korean lady who did all her PS in Ruby and she brought me there. End up I paid 10% deposit which is equivalent to about SGD400+ for the Rhinoplasty. I couldn't decide between open or closed rhinoplasty. After thinking for quite some time now, I decided to go for the closed rhinoplasty,but it seemed that I have not heard any reviews on Ruby PS so I am now quite hesitant to proceed to Ruby for closed rhinoplasty. I am going to Korea this coming June from 8 to 25. Could anyone advise me what should I do now? Am in a dilemma now.




If you haven't schedule a surgery day and if they're nice enough, I'm sure you can get your deposit back.   I have a friend who had the same problem and the clinic was willing to give her deposit back after she didn't accept the consultation quote.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## pretty568

kkttyy said:


> Hi Joey, Did anyone respond to this post?  I am also considering Lamiche and View.  Thanks so much!!:smile1


Hi, I just returned from Seoul and had double eyelid (including ptosis and epi) and open rhinoplasty 3 weeks ago at the View Clinic in Gangnam. I had a great experience and will be posting my full story soon.


----------



## winkyhk

Hi, i am considering my V-line in near future, and considering Cinderella. i wonder why Cinderella listed up in Negative clinics. is there any reasone and someone here let me know why? and dose anyone help me to choice the good doctor for my vline surgery? Thank you ~


----------



## Setgo

winkyhk said:


> Hi, i am considering my V-line in near future, and considering Cinderella. i wonder why Cinderella listed up in Negative clinics. is there any reasone and someone here let me know why? and dose anyone help me to choice the good doctor for my vline surgery? Thank you ~


Lately there were a few negative posts about Cinderella and girls getting infection, it's on the last 5 pages of this thread, i think


----------



## Muffan

Eh, two people having infections isn't enough to make me black list a clinic.  If it was a large group of people all at the same time with infections I'd might rethink it. Cinderella probably has a lot of patients coming in and out that its possible to bump into someone with an infection once in a while. Peoples bodies react differently ( My sisters body is susceptible to infections and just from one surgery she got an infection 3 times before finally healing, though the surgery was non cosmetic nor on the face.) 

Someone also told me that people with Oily skin are more susceptible to infections, but I don't know if its true and kinda hope it isn't since I have pretty oily skin.


----------



## cherishbaby

Setgo Where is DES? Sorry


----------



## Setgo

cherishbaby said:


> Setgo Where is DES? Sorry


It's Double Eyelid Surgery 
Please quote me so I can see the message


----------



## Waterbottle82

Do not go to view clinic. I did fat grafting and eye surgery there and they completely ruined my face. It is so bad and it's been 7 months and the swelling is gone


----------



## Waterbottle82

Also I asked for help and revision and they literally told me no and I should come back in 5 years! Their after care is so bad and the English consultant does not care about you after you pay them money. Imagine if you did something major there like bone surgery then you would be in really bad shape. I trusted this clinic and they ruined my face after charging me so much money.


----------



## MissOrange

Waterbottle82 said:


> Also I asked for help and revision and they literally told me no and I should come back in 5 years! Their after care is so bad and the English consultant does not care about you after you pay them money. Imagine if you did something major there like bone surgery then you would be in really bad shape. I trusted this clinic and they ruined my face after charging me so much money.


I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience @waterbottle82. Thank you for your honest review. It will help others. I saw the fat grafting done on x by DA and it was fab. Wish you had gone there instead. Yours is the second neg review of the View for eyes.


----------



## Waterbottle82

MissOrange said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience @waterbottle82. Thank you for your honest review. It will help others. I saw the fat grafting done on x by DA and it was fab. Wish you had gone there instead. Yours is the second neg review of the View for eyes.



Thank you. I am hoping this fat dissapears so I can find another clinic to do surgery with.


----------



## Waterbottle82

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.



I really wish I saw this thread before I considered going to View. They are a toxic clinic and I hat them for what they did to me. The consultant won't even reply to me anymore.


----------



## MissOrange

Waterbottle82 said:


> I really wish I saw this thread before I considered going to View. They are a toxic clinic and I hat them for what they did to me. The consultant won't even reply to me anymore.


If it helps, I had my rev inc des, ptosis and fat graft to lids by Dr Seo at MVP clinic and would recommend him 200%. The clinic gets botched patients and makes them beautiful again. Just read smitten kitten's experience as she went in with botched eyes from Thailand and they transformed her! Revision is always possible and mvp are very reasonable with pricing and do not overcharge foreigners.


----------



## maplecandy

Muffan said:


> Eh, two people having infections isn't enough to make me black list a clinic.  If it was a large group of people all at the same time with infections I'd might rethink it. Cinderella probably has a lot of patients coming in and out that its possible to bump into someone with an infection once in a while. Peoples bodies react differently ( My sisters body is susceptible to infections and just from one surgery she got an infection 3 times before finally healing, though the surgery was non cosmetic nor on the face.)
> 
> Someone also told me that people with Oily skin are more susceptible to infections, but I don't know if its true and kinda hope it isn't since I have pretty oily skin.


omg really?? I have super oily skin (I did bring cleansing wipes though) I really hope this isn't the case :cry:


----------



## Choz

poohkh said:


> Hi there. I m choosing between Banobagi and JW for my double eyelid and rhinoplasty. Dun kmow which one to go for actually. Any recommendations amd advices will be so much appreciated xxx


My friend had her nose done in JW . They are good but if you're not going for natural nose then i suggest you dont go for JW. JW and Banobagi are both expensive but i think JW is the better choice .


----------



## lipophil

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


I agree with olskool. Each negative experience should have a thorough review as to why the experience was negative. 
For example, my negative experience with JW was that they just didn't care AT ALL whatsoever and the pay doctor who clearly didn't care about patients did not even want to explain as to why she thought a decrease in the sides of the nose was warranted. 3 mins seemed too  much to spend on a patient that they wanted to charge over 10grand for.


----------



## lipophil

also samsung medical center as well as most that are supposed to be linked with universities are not always the best for customer service and Samsung medical center isn't really superior. THey just needed a hospital of their own so they wouldn't pay someone else.


----------



## jiaxo

lipophil said:


> I agree with olskool. Each negative experience should have a thorough review as to why the experience was negative.
> 
> For example, my negative experience with JW was that they just didn't care AT ALL whatsoever and the pay doctor who clearly didn't care about patients did not even want to explain as to why she thought a decrease in the sides of the nose was warranted. 3 mins seemed too  much to spend on a patient that they wanted to charge over 10grand for.




Did you end up going with JW for rhino? I just had a consultation with TLPS and I feel that the doctor there was also a bit too brief in explaining what exactly they were going to do to my nose.


----------



## anidal

Some of the negative reviews seem like known possible complications of the surgeries, but it is still scary nonetheless and shows you really need to do as much research as possible. Of both the surgeries and the clinics/surgeons. The lists and information everyone provided is very helpful.


----------



## tapiocabee

For anyone who is for some unknown reason still considering GRAND:
http://koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2016/04/113_201818.html 

Ryu Sang-wook is still a 'Director' despite his plastic surgery membership being suspended and continues to feature in the Korean and English website as part of the medical team.


----------



## Bellaroo_23

winkyhk said:


> Hi, i am considering my V-line in near future, and considering Cinderella. i wonder why Cinderella listed up in Negative clinics. is there any reasone and someone here let me know why? and dose anyone help me to choice the good doctor for my vline surgery? Thank you ~


 im interested in the same surgery, ive been to a few clinics for consultation and felt that cinderalla wasnt as professional as the other places. the translator made me feel really uncomfortable..ahah they were pushing for more surgeries than i really wanted. i heard from a friend DA plastic surgery is good at vline surgery so im gonna go take a look tmrw and see how it goes.


----------



## scandinavia

I went to Wonjin to consult about my nose and eyes. I heard they are one of the biggest PS in Korea, but the service was not so perfect.
The atmosphere was so messy like a "human factory" and I didn't feel that a coordinator gave me a sincere consultation.
Actually, she did good consultation. But I felt she is not so kind. (I focus on hospitality when I visit to any kind of clinic even PS should be more kind cuz patients pay a lot)
Anyway, I don't recommend Wonjin if you find the "personal" atmosphere practice but I think their surgery may be good. Famous and still popular.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

scandinavia said:


> I went to Wonjin to consult about my nose and eyes. I heard they are one of the biggest PS in Korea, but the service was not so perfect.
> The atmosphere was so messy like a "human factory" and I didn't feel that a coordinator gave me a sincere consultation.
> Actually, she did good consultation. But I felt she is not so kind. (I focus on hospitality when I visit to any kind of clinic even PS should be more kind cuz patients pay a lot)
> Anyway, I don't recommend Wonjin if you find the "personal" atmosphere practice but I think their surgery may be good. Famous and still popular.



I heard Wonjin had a lot of botched jobs and someone died there  I do not recommend big factory clinics like that IMHO.


----------



## Bellaroo_23

JessicaCorbyn said:


> I heard Wonjin had a lot of botched jobs and someone died there  I do not recommend big factory clinics like that IMHO.


 big well known hospitals dont always mean they are the best unfortunatley :/


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Bellaroo_23 said:


> big well known hospitals dont always mean they are the best unfortunatley :/



Do you know any good smaller clinics? I am going for FC but I have a wide jaw so it may be a hard operation. I was looking at Cooki and Hershe. :/


----------



## Bellaroo_23

ive heard good reviews on them too but maybe try looking into daprs they a pretty new but they are getting a pretty good rep in my opinion, my friend went there and she really recommened it to me .
they are well known for facial contours which is what i am interested in too


----------



## Bellaroo_23

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Do you know any good smaller clinics? I am going for FC but I have a wide jaw so it may be a hard operation. I was looking at Cooki and Hershe. :/


 
ive heard good reviews on them too but maybe try looking into daprs they a pretty new but they are getting a pretty good rep in my opinion, my friend went there and she really recommened it to me .
they are well known for facial contours which is what i am interested in too


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Bellaroo_23 said:


> ive heard good reviews on them too but maybe try looking into daprs they a pretty new but they are getting a pretty good rep in my opinion, my friend went there and she really recommened it to me .
> they are well known for facial contours which is what i am interested in too



Oh I was just reading the thread on DAPRS haha. I'm getting zygoma and V line done so am checking out their before & after selfies. Did your friend do facial contouring too?


----------



## Var143

Hi
This thread was good to read everyone's opinions. Thinking of getting a BA done. 
Lot of people mentioned about reading stuff on Chinese forums can someone post a link to it? so that I can broaden my research? 

Also has anyone heard of LaPrin? There BA is supposed to be painless, so painless that 'Surgery in the morning and date in the eve' 
what are your thoughts?


----------



## Bellaroo_23

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Oh I was just reading the thread on DAPRS haha. I'm getting zygoma and V line done so am checking out their before & after selfies. Did your friend do facial contouring too?


 yeah she got V-line done at DA last year so thats why i wanted to do it to ahah
are you in korea? you should just try and have a consultation there and other places. everyone has diff opinions its better to check it out yourself


----------



## oreocream

My problem with View Clinic is not the surgery results itself, but the service and attitude of its staff. The nurse on duty for the night I was hospitalized as rude as hell. I was already feeling terrible and ill from the general anesthesia, but she showed zero compassion or pity. She talked to me like she wanted to pick a fight, and all I wanted was a drink of water. It's as though my presence is a burden to her.

Pre-surgery consultation was friendly and jovial, but they're going to push you everything they have and have 3 or 4 staff surround you in the room to pressure you into making a decision. If you just ask for a rhinoplasty, they're going to get you to do your eyes, jaws, chin, fat graft and even paranasal surgery. You have to be firm and give them a No. And the consultant will look pissed.

And the X-ray is not done at their clinic. They don't have the facility for it. They're going to take you to another part of town to do so. lol. It's very testing to your patience. But the biggest problem I have is the general hygiene of the place. Its really damn dirty. I don't expect state of the art interior design by world renowned designer, but a row of giant gas canisters in the recovery room? The toilets are dirty and bedsheets smell bad.

Like I've posted before, I LOVE my new nose and V-line, it's done to absolute perfection. It's flawless at all angles and very symmetrical. But their service needs improvement. I don't like paying so much money only to get verbally abused by staff members.


----------



## floweryy

oreocream said:


> My problem with View Clinic is not the surgery results itself, but the service and attitude of its staff. The nurse on duty for the night I was hospitalized as rude as hell. I was already feeling terrible and ill from the general anesthesia, but she showed zero compassion or pity. She talked to me like she wanted to pick a fight, and all I wanted was a drink of water. It's as though my presence is a burden to her.
> 
> Pre-surgery consultation was friendly and jovial, but they're going to push you everything they have and have 3 or 4 staff surround you in the room to pressure you into making a decision. If you just ask for a rhinoplasty, they're going to get you to do your eyes, jaws, chin, fat graft and even paranasal surgery. You have to be firm and give them a No. And the consultant will look pissed.
> 
> And the X-ray is not done at their clinic. They don't have the facility for it. They're going to take you to another part of town to do so. lol. It's very testing to your patience. But the biggest problem I have is the general hygiene of the place. Its really damn dirty. I don't expect state of the art interior design by world renowned designer, but a row of giant gas canisters in the recovery room? The toilets are dirty and bedsheets smell bad.
> 
> Like I've posted before, I LOVE my new nose and V-line, it's done to absolute perfection. It's flawless at all angles and very symmetrical. But their service needs improvement. I don't like paying so much money only to get verbally abused by staff members.


Thanks for sharing! Glad you're ok, that's most important. Wack post up care is my absolute nightmare, and View sounds nothing but rubbish with their post up care.  How did you cope with the pain from vline and nose surgery? Did the clinic ggave you deswelling treatments? Im doing both at the same time too to save me some time although the recovery will be very tough by doing so


----------



## oreocream

floweryy said:


> Thanks for sharing! Glad you're ok, that's most important. Wack post up care is my absolute nightmare, and View sounds nothing but rubbish with their post up care.  How did you cope with the pain from vline and nose surgery? Did the clinic ggave you deswelling treatments? Im doing both at the same time too to save me some time although the recovery will be very tough by doing so



They gave me pain killers amongst other meds. I don't feel any pain at all from both the rhino and V-line, much to my surprise. I visited the clinic everyday for anti-swelling and they provided pumpkin juice, hot/cold packs and saline for mouth irrigation. I thought the post-op care was quite ok, it's just that nurse I can't stand.


----------



## helloyou0116

cloris97 said:


> just sharing some botched surgeries in DA by Dr. Lee.
> double jaw CT scan: pic 1, pic 2.
> eye can't open after surgery: pic



Cloris97,

Thank you for the pictures. Gosh, these doesn't look good at all. Many Chinese girls has warned me about DA plastic surgery. I'm so glad Wechat girls are more open to share their pictures.


----------



## helloyou0116

Sodium said:


> I don't doubt that. DA is way overpriced and way overrated by the forumers here.
> 
> 
> Same as DA. Overpriced and overrated. I find it weird seeing such overpriced and foreigner overrated clinics being posted in this forum because I prefer to visit clinics that are raved by locals in terms of quality, care and price. I feel as though a lot of forumers here only visit clinics they find through the internet that purposely try to lure foreigners by putting english on their website and purposely overcharging them, I avoid these clinics at all cost. I have visited a few of these big clinics and they really don't care about me and my wants and then give me an unnecessarily high price for procedures I don't need. I am so thankful for visiting all those small, decently-priced clinics who actually listen to what I want and show me they care (or atleast pretend to, unlike those big clinics who can't even give a sh** enough to even pretend to even care about me)
> 
> Edit: There is an app called Babitalk for smartphones and locals give their honest reviews on plastic surgery clinics and prices. I barely see anybody going to the clinics that a lot of people mention on these forums.



Sodium, thank you for the advice!


----------



## helloyou0116

cloris97 said:


> Discovered a negative review of TL and view. http://i.imgur.com/vQOSJr3.jpg
> 
> *zygoma+jaw at TL*: asymmetrical jawline, sagging.
> There's a term in Korea to describe unnatural jaw line cut by a straight line instead of a long curve  "dog jaw". I think that's what happened to one side of her jaw line.
> 
> *nose at VIEW*: distorted.
> I think the tip looks very stiff. The shape of the nostrils looks pretty bad...
> (someone commented below that she had seen many failed nose job from VIEW)
> 
> lipo and fat graft at JEWLRY: no comment.
> She mainly complains about her failed contour surgery... poor girl, she spent around $32k and now is depressed and suicidal...
> There are people commented below saying she's find though :/ having high expectations of surgery, etc



Once again, thank you for posting this. I do agree in the picture her nostrils looks uneven maybe it's due to the tip being to one side. But I hope she recovers from her phrase.


----------



## MissOrange

I am in Seoul now and met a girl who had her des at Teium. Her eyelids are now asymmetrical with marked ptosis in one eye, the eye she never had ptosis in before and her lid droops much lower than the other eye. She is allegedly to be reoperated on by Teium. I guess the surgeon may feel bad as I have also seen recent photos of good results for non incisional and partial inc des from Teium patients.The only problem with des revision is that ideally it should be after 4-6 months. She is also not happy with her rhino at april31 and is considering revision at MVP. As I have seen her in person, I agree her des and rhino results resulting in a short overturned piggy nose are not good.


----------



## helloyou0116

chansy said:


> I had my eyes and nose done at View earlier this month.
> 
> Botched job for my eyes. Nose is decent but very slightly crooked on close examination, which I'm told will resolve by itself when all swelling is gone. We shall see.
> 
> But please don't ask for dramatic eyes, you will regret it. You'll look in the mirror and won't recognise yourself and fall into depression. Trust me, i learnt it the hard way. You want a nice, subtle natural difference.  I had double eyelids incision method, ptosis correction and doctor also recommended epicanthoplasty. I am not a suitable candidate for epicantho, the procedure has left me looking very strange..very un-chinese.


Chansy, I agree with you. I have the same view point as you. Dramatic eyes looks great with makeup but in real life it looks fake. Many of my friends went back to lower the creases. But I do hope you have a great recovery and will be able to find a doctor that specialize in eyes revision.


----------



## kittymon

hey everyone. after reading the forums. i was wondering do you guys usually schedule the consultations back to back on 1 or 2 days then decide the best clinic then proceed for surgery on the 3rd day? in that case how do we ensure that the surgeon we want are available. i don't feel safe placing a deposit with a certain hospital and would want to visit a few for comparison. what do y'all usually do, kindly advise please.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

kittymon said:


> hey everyone. after reading the forums. i was wondering do you guys usually schedule the consultations back to back on 1 or 2 days then decide the best clinic then proceed for surgery on the 3rd day? in that case how do we ensure that the surgeon we want are available. i don't feel safe placing a deposit with a certain hospital and would want to visit a few for comparison. what do y'all usually do, kindly advise please.



You should consult before placing deposit for sure. But email to ask clinic if they can book you in short notice


----------



## kittymon

JessicaCorbyn said:


> You should consult before placing deposit for sure. But email to ask clinic if they can book you in short notice


thanks @JessicaCorbyn! when i started researching the easiest option was docfinderkorea and wanted banobagi, now i'll look for more options to ask around. btw saw from a few forums that you're interested in V line as well? which are the clinics you're looking at?


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

kittymon said:


> thanks @JessicaCorbyn! when i started researching the easiest option was docfinderkorea and wanted banobagi, now i'll look for more options to ask around. btw saw from a few forums that you're interested in V line as well? which are the clinics you're looking at?



Yw  I'm doing my zygoma too. I'm looking at DA, Braun, Cooki,  ITEM, Top Class and Hershe. View, EverM, Banobagi and Regen not on my list.


----------



## kittymon

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Yw  I'm doing my zygoma too. I'm looking at DA, Braun, Cooki,  ITEM, Top Class and Hershe. View, EverM, Banobagi and Regen not on my list.


Ahh i see.. why are those clinics off your list? I was considering Everm after reading this post http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-experience-at-regen-everm-and-daprs.860005/page-7. when are you heading to korea to do these surgeries?


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

kittymon said:


> Ahh i see.. why are those clinics off your list? I was considering Everm after reading this post http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-experience-at-regen-everm-and-daprs.860005/page-7. when are you heading to korea to do these surgeries?



This autumn and then I'm doing rhino next winter  I've search the forum a lot and find bad reviews on those clinics as well as good ones. Of course every clinic has bad reviews, but I felt it was too much for one clinic


----------



## kittymon

JessicaCorbyn said:


> This autumn and then I'm doing rhino next winter  I've search the forum a lot and find bad reviews on those clinics as well as good ones. Of course every clinic has bad reviews, but I felt it was too much for one clinic


I see, thanks for sharing! I am thinking of doing the exact surgeries you are doing but different dates as well ^^ you said autumn as in referring to Sept-Oct 2016 and rhino in winter as in Feb- Mar 2017 period? Btw you're from SG?


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

kittymon said:


> I see, thanks for sharing! I am thinking of doing the exact surgeries you are doing but different dates as well ^^ you said autumn as in referring to Sept-Oct 2016 and rhino in winter as in Feb- Mar 2017 period? Btw you're from SG?



Yw  Maybe November but it depends when boss lets me off hehe.. Also, I heard winter break in Korea is Dec-Feb and busy. So I am doing rhino Mar 2017 or later.

I'm a German citizen but half German and half Asian. So I have the square jaw I think V line can fix


----------



## Oceanbelle

kittymon said:


> I see, thanks for sharing! I am thinking of doing the exact surgeries you are doing but different dates as well ^^ you said autumn as in referring to Sept-Oct 2016 and rhino in winter as in Feb- Mar 2017 period? Btw you're from SG?



When do you intend to do your surgeries? Are you from SG?


----------



## Oceanbelle

JessicaCorbyn said:


> This autumn and then I'm doing rhino next winter  I've search the forum a lot and find bad reviews on those clinics as well as good ones. Of course every clinic has bad reviews, but I felt it was too much for one clinic



Hi Jess, for rhino you can consider Migo and Apr 31. Migo is not popular with foreigners cos they don't advertise. They are popular with Koreans. My friend had her revision with Migo. She had upturn nose, and her nostrils were obvious. Straight aft the surgery, I went to visit her. Her new nose is so much nicer though it's only a day. The consultant that I spoke to did her rhino with Migo. It's really nice and natural. I have some pics from Migo. I see if I can PM you. 
Apr 31 is known for nose revision. So personally I feel  primary case will be so much easier for Dr Kim.


----------



## kittymon

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Yw  Maybe November but it depends when boss lets me off hehe.. Also, I heard winter break in Korea is Dec-Feb and busy. So I am doing rhino Mar 2017 or later.
> 
> I'm a German citizen but half German and half Asian. So I have the square jaw I think V line can fix


Ahh i see! thanks for sharing


----------



## kittymon

Oceanbelle said:


> When do you intend to do your surgeries? Are you from SG?



Hey oceanbelle. yes from SG. you too?
I just started researching this week so still quite new to all these. I intend to do facial contouring (Vline & zygoma) next year March or so. what surgeries are you planning to do, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Oceanbelle

kittymon said:


> Hey oceanbelle. yes from SG. you too?
> I just started researching this week so still quite new to all these. I intend to do facial contouring (Vline & zygoma) next year March or so. what surgeries are you planning to do, do you have any recommendations?



Yes me too! I'm doing zygoma in Nov. I did my vline few years ago.


----------



## kittymon

@Oceanbelle [emoji1373] Oh why didn't you do the procedures together? Where did do your V Line and how's the result so far (:


----------



## Oceanbelle

kittymon said:


> @Oceanbelle [emoji1373] Oh why didn't you do the procedures together? Where did do your V Line and how's the result so far (:



I'm also asking myself now. I should have done together. I did vline at ID and I'm very satisfied with the result. Some of the docs I consulted last week commented that my vline was nicely done. 
But Dr Park hardly does procedures nowadays unless you are some celebrity.


----------



## kittymon

Oceanbelle said:


> I'm also asking myself now. I should have done together. I did vline at ID and I'm very satisfied with the result. Some of the docs I consulted last week commented that my vline was nicely done.
> But Dr Park hardly does procedures nowadays unless you are some celebrity.



haha, probably cos that wasn't what you wanted back then. I've heard about that part of ID too, Btw when you mention consultations you mean email kind?
Anws glad your V-line went well! all the best for your zygoma ^^


----------



## Oceanbelle

kittymon said:


> haha, probably cos that wasn't what you wanted back then. I've heard about that part of ID too, Btw when you mention consultations you mean email kind?
> Anws glad your V-line went well! all the best for your zygoma ^^



Thanks!
No, I flew to Seoul for consultations last week. Cos I wanted to discuss with the doctors and have a feel about the docs and clinics. I need to feel very comfortable and convinced with the doc cos it's my face that he is going to operate on.


----------



## kittymon

Oceanbelle said:


> Thanks!
> No, I flew to Seoul for consultations last week. Cos I wanted to discuss with the doctors and have a feel about the docs and clinics. I need to feel very comfortable and convinced with the doc cos it's my face that he is going to operate on.



Oh yes, I've read the other threads, sorry. May i know if you booked all your appointments via email prior to your visits recently? 

Also can i know if you are going back in Nov, you will not book the clinic in advance right since you still need to visit Braun. So you will head to Braun then make your decision? But how can we ensure that the clinic we've chosen is available for surgery at those dates we will be there? Was wondering if you know anything abt this. TIA.


----------



## Oceanbelle

kittymon said:


> Oh yes, I've read the other threads, sorry. May i know if you booked all your appointments via email prior to your visits recently?
> 
> Also can i know if you are going back in Nov, you will not book the clinic in advance right since you still need to visit Braun. So you will head to Braun then make your decision? But how can we ensure that the clinic we've chosen is available for surgery at those dates we will be there? Was wondering if you know anything abt this. TIA.



I PM you now.


----------



## tracer91

Oceanbelle said:


> Hi Jess, for rhino you can consider Migo and Apr 31. Migo is not popular with foreigners cos they don't advertise. They are popular with Koreans. My friend had her revision with Migo. She had upturn nose, and her nostrils were obvious. Straight aft the surgery, I went to visit her. Her new nose is so much nicer though it's only a day. The consultant that I spoke to did her rhino with Migo. It's really nice and natural. I have some pics from Migo. I see if I can PM you.
> Apr 31 is known for nose revision. So personally I feel  primary case will be so much easier for Dr Kim.



I am currently  looking for a revision in March/April next year, Could you pm me the pictures from Migo ?:9
Thank you!!


----------



## Oceanbelle

tracer91 said:


> I am currently  looking for a revision in March/April next year, Could you pm me the pictures from Migo ?:9
> Thank you!!



Do you have kakao? I can't seem to PM pics here.


----------



## tracer91

Oceanbelle said:


> Do you have kakao? I can't seem to PM pics here.


 yes, sure! my kakao is cerise91


----------



## helloyou0116

Oceanbelle said:


> Hi Jess, for rhino you can consider Migo and Apr 31. Migo is not popular with foreigners cos they don't advertise. They are popular with Koreans. My friend had her revision with Migo. She had upturn nose, and her nostrils were obvious. Straight aft the surgery, I went to visit her. Her new nose is so much nicer though it's only a day. The consultant that I spoke to did her rhino with Migo. It's really nice and natural. I have some pics from Migo. I see if I can PM you.
> Apr 31 is known for nose revision. So personally I feel  primary case will be so much easier for Dr Kim.



Hello Oceanbelle, I have heard great things of Migo for nose especially the doctor is on board of Seoul Rhinoplasty Forum. Would you mind if I message you to see their before and after? Thank you!


----------



## pomme_verte

Wow thank for your bad review, it helps so much !



*Did you see what happened in Munich  ?*


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

pomme_verte said:


> Wow thank for your bad review, it helps so much !
> 
> *Did you see what happened in Munich  ?*



RIP to the dead  It's awful, I'm on holiday next week from Berlin airport and scared to fly. I have friends in Munich who are safe, but the shooters still on the loose.


----------



## qwertylynn

http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=104&oid=040&aid=0000217856 I think Samsung medical center needs to be blacklisted


----------



## smokococo

Oceanbelle said:


> Hi Jess, for rhino you can consider Migo and Apr 31. Migo is not popular with foreigners cos they don't advertise. They are popular with Koreans. My friend had her revision with Migo. She had upturn nose, and her nostrils were obvious. Straight aft the surgery, I went to visit her. Her new nose is so much nicer though it's only a day. The consultant that I spoke to did her rhino with Migo. It's really nice and natural. I have some pics from Migo. I see if I can PM you.
> Apr 31 is known for nose revision. So personally I feel  primary case will be so much easier for Dr Kim.



Hi Oceanbelle -
Migo is on my shortlist.. Would you mind sending pictures to my kakao: smokococo

Thanks!


----------



## kokojangz

qwertylynn said:


> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=104&oid=040&aid=0000217856 I think Samsung medical center needs to be blacklisted



that's horrible!

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Oceanbelle

eqian said:


> Hi Oceanbelle -
> Migo is on my shortlist.. Would you mind sending pictures to my kakao: smokococo
> 
> Thanks!



I can't seem to find your Kakao ID


----------



## smokococo

Oceanbelle said:


> I can't seem to find your Kakao ID


What is your id? I can try adding you!


----------



## chowsmaid

Please pm me the id as well!


----------



## wishingstar

msnaive said:


> I would like to put April31 to the blacklist.  Reasons: Botched job but never take responsibilities after surgery.


Hi msnaive, so sorry to hear about your botched job at April31. May I ask what procedure you did, with which surgeon, and what problem you experienced?
I was / am considering going there myself for some procedures, but your post has gotten me a bit anxious!


----------



## Missfitt

msnaive said:


> I would like to put April31 to the blacklist.  Reasons: Botched job but never take responsibilities after surgery.


Oh so sorry to hear that. Can you share what type of botch what happen?


----------



## Munchkinxx

Milkyway52 said:


> I've only discovered Unique thanks to a few forumers here but yet to find out more about the clinic.



Would someone be able to provide their website link? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Gantz

Munchkinxx said:


> Would someone be able to provide their website link? I can't seem to find it.


Here you go  :

http://uniqueps.co.kr/


----------



## Munchkinxx

^Thanks! 

Any reviews on Gangham K Beauty?


----------



## MoonBeam3

Why is AONE on your list?


----------



## Jexxi Suen

Munchkinxx said:


> ^Thanks!
> 
> Any reviews on Gangham K Beauty?


I went there to have consultation for my eyes but didnt do surgery from there because they couldnt answer some of my questions...


----------



## Jexxi Suen

Oceanbelle said:


> Hi Jess, for rhino you can consider Migo and Apr 31. Migo is not popular with foreigners cos they don't advertise. They are popular with Koreans. My friend had her revision with Migo. She had upturn nose, and her nostrils were obvious. Straight aft the surgery, I went to visit her. Her new nose is so much nicer though it's only a day. The consultant that I spoke to did her rhino with Migo. It's really nice and natural. I have some pics from Migo. I see if I can PM you.
> Apr 31 is known for nose revision. So personally I feel  primary case will be so much easier for Dr Kim.


I heard several thinga about the april 31st dat why that doctor always asking for using rib cartilage??when it is not necessary


----------



## Jexxi Suen

oreocream said:


> My problem with View Clinic is not the surgery results itself, but the service and attitude of its staff. The nurse on duty for the night I was hospitalized as rude as hell. I was already feeling terrible and ill from the general anesthesia, but she showed zero compassion or pity. She talked to me like she wanted to pick a fight, and all I wanted was a drink of water. It's as though my presence is a burden to her.
> 
> Pre-surgery consultation was friendly and jovial, but they're going to push you everything they have and have 3 or 4 staff surround you in the room to pressure you into making a decision. If you just ask for a rhinoplasty, they're going to get you to do your eyes, jaws, chin, fat graft and even paranasal surgery. You have to be firm and give them a No. And the consultant will look pissed.
> 
> And the X-ray is not done at their clinic. They don't have the facility for it. They're going to take you to another part of town to do so. lol. It's very testing to your patience. But the biggest problem I have is the general hygiene of the place. Its really damn dirty. I don't expect state of the art interior design by world renowned designer, but a row of giant gas canisters in the recovery room? The toilets are dirty and bedsheets smell bad.
> 
> Like I've posted before, I LOVE my new nose and V-line, it's done to absolute perfection. It's flawless at all angles and very symmetrical. But their service needs improvement. I don't like paying so much money only to get verbally abused by staff members.


Thanks for sharing!!!yea i heard about the services but good thing your surgery went okay though!!!hope their service changes in the future....


----------



## turnerdhr

MoonBeam3 said:


> Why is AONE on your list?


 anyone tried AONE before?  Any feedback on their Chief Director's skills?  Their marketing is strong on YOUTUBE and informational but i don't read many reviews here.


----------



## turnerdhr

JessicaCorbyn said:


> You should consult before placing deposit for sure. But email to ask clinic if they can book you in short notice



YES definitely beware about deposits.  i had a nasty experience at a known clinic famous for rude nurses and pushy coordinators where they ganged up on me in the consultation room and pressure me into putting down a deposit to "book" my spot.  I subsequently decided to have my 2 procedures done somewhere else and they confiscated my deposit.


----------



## MoonBeam3

turnerdhr said:


> anyone tried AONE before?  Any feedback on their Chief Director's skills?  Their marketing is strong on YOUTUBE and informational but i don't read many reviews here.



I've only found one bad review on PF so far, and it was for a face lift and fat transfer. 

They really got me with their endoscopic brow lift video! And their website had good before and afters. Two of the photos on fat transfer and people I saw do reviews on Realfself as well.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Jexxi Suen said:


> I went there to have consultation for my eyes but didnt do surgery from there because they couldnt answer some of my questions...



That's a shame. I'm really looking forward in meeting with them as the doctor has been quite responsive with me!


----------



## fayelita

MissOrange said:


> I am in Seoul now and met a girl who had her des at Teium. Her eyelids are now asymmetrical with marked ptosis in one eye, the eye she never had ptosis in before and her lid droops much lower than the other eye. She is allegedly to be reoperated on by Teium. I guess the surgeon may feel bad as I have also seen recent photos of good results for non incisional and partial inc des from Teium patients.The only problem with des revision is that ideally it should be after 4-6 months. She is also not happy with her rhino at april31 and is considering revision at MVP. As I have seen her in person, I agree her des and rhino results resulting in a short overturned piggy nose are not good.



I just had revision surgery with Dr. Kwon two months ago to correct my first DES with him at Teuim from one year ago. I am still having problems with pressure in my eye when I move it and my lids (and brow!!!) becoming droopier than before. I give a short description of my problem in the Teuim thread (see recent post history) but am planning to make a much longer detailed post soon. I just read about another person on the Teuim thread also being offered revision after their first surgery with him. If I had read about experiences like these a year ago or had any doubt in my mind, I would not have chosen him... I've spent at least $5k for the initial procedure and repeated flights to Seoul these past two summers. The stress that I have to go through every day because of this problem is crazy. It's reassuring to know that I'm not alone but also sad to know that I'm not the only one who has had to get revision from Dr. Kwon after his first surgery.


----------



## Missfitt

fayelita said:


> I just had revision surgery with Dr. Kwon two months ago to correct my first DES with him at Teuim from one year ago. I am still having problems with pressure in my eye when I move it and my lids (and brow!!!) becoming droopier than before. I give a short description of my problem in the Teuim thread (see recent post history) but am planning to make a much longer detailed post soon. I just read about another person on the Teuim thread also being offered revision after their first surgery with him. If I had read about experiences like these a year ago or had any doubt in my mind, I would not have chosen him... I've spent at least $5k for the initial procedure and repeated flights to Seoul these past two summers. The stress that I have to go through every day because of this problem is crazy. It's reassuring to know that I'm not alone but also sad to know that I'm not the only one who has had to get revision from Dr. Kwon after his first surgery.


So sorry I am not trying to be insensitive but I read that double eyelid surgery is the surgery with mostest revision cases. People in my kakap group want to go there so I am just wondering do you think it is because he is bad or because many people go to him that why more chance for problem to come up?


----------



## tracer91

Is there a kaka group to join about nose revision ? I am going in October to have my nose redone My Kakao is cerise91


----------



## MissOrange

fayelita said:


> I just had revision surgery with Dr. Kwon two months ago to correct my first DES with him at Teuim from one year ago. I am still having problems with pressure in my eye when I move it and my lids (and brow!!!) becoming droopier than before. I give a short description of my problem in the Teuim thread (see recent post history) but am planning to make a much longer detailed post soon. I just read about another person on the Teuim thread also being offered revision after their first surgery with him. If I had read about experiences like these a year ago or had any doubt in my mind, I would not have chosen him... I've spent at least $5k for the initial procedure and repeated flights to Seoul these past two summers. The stress that I have to go through every day because of this problem is crazy. It's reassuring to know that I'm not alone but also sad to know that I'm not the only one who has had to get revision from Dr. Kwon after his first surgery.


@fayelita, I am so sorry to hear you had a bad experience at Teium. I was in a kakao group and many still chose to go to Teium as Dr Kwon only does eyes and has coffee table books of B&As of his patients. They couldn't be persuaded against, in spite of the hallucinogenic ketamine, one gal in the group having ptosis and needing a reop, etc. I guess they think it won't happen to me? 

I am glad you shared your honest experience. Perhaps if patients are booked back to back, the surgeon may experience fatigue and will be more tired in the late afternoon than first thing in the morning. I always insist on being first on the theatre list.

I chose a clinic and surgeon with a 0% surgical complication rate and I chose Dr Seo of MVP for this precise reason.


----------



## Missfitt

MissOrange said:


> @fayelita, I am so sorry to hear you had a bad experience at Teium. I was in a kakao group and many still chose to go to Teium as Dr Kwon only does eyes and has coffee table books of B&As of his patients. They couldn't be persuaded against, in spite of the hallucinogenic ketamine, one gal in the group having ptosis and needing a reop, etc. I guess they think it won't happen to me?
> 
> I am glad you shared your honest experience. Perhaps if patients are booked back to back, the surgeon may experience fatigue and will be more tired in the late afternoon than first thing in the morning. I always insist on being first on the theatre list.
> 
> I chose a clinic and surgeon with a 0% surgical complication rate and I chose Dr Seo of MVP for this precise reason.


every surgeon has a complication rate there is no such thing as 0%. I just think the more patients a dr has then the more percentage because more chance of bad outcome. Ketamine is safest anesthesia in case you did not know it is safer than the proprofall......sorry not sure how to spell it tee hee. I think the proprofall can you do it for eye surgery? Don't you have to be awake for eye surgery?


----------



## MissOrange

@Missfitt, ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK. Please google ketamine lawsuits or read the side effects on wiki. It is a very cheap drug and causes K hole hallucinations, brain changes in rats, is used to sedate horses in the UK not humans, and is abused as a street drug because it is so cheap and gives a hallucinogenic high. In the UK, twilight anaesthesia is with benzodiazepines and opiates, both can be reversed. If you want to take a chance with ketamine, that is your choice but other Korean PS clinics do not use ketamine. Ask to avoid complications.

'In the United Kingdom, it became labeled a Class C drug on 1 January 2006.[80][100] On 10 December 2013 the UK Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs (ACMD) recommended that the government reclassify ketamine to become a Class B drug,[101] and on 12 February 2014 the Home Office announced they would follow this advice "in light of the evidence of chronic harms associated with ketamine use, including chronic bladder and other urinary tract damage".[102][103]

The UK Minister of State for Crime Prevention, Norman Baker, responding to the ACMD's advice, said the issue of its recheduling for medical and veterinary would be addressed "separately to allow for a period of consultation."[102]

In Australia Ketamine is listed as a schedule 8 controlled drug under the Poisons Standard (October 2015).[104] A schedule 8 drug is outlined in the Poisons Act 1964 as "Substances which should be available for use but require restriction of manufacture, supply, distribution, possession and use to reduce abuse, misuse and physical or psychological dependence."[105]

In Canada, ketamine is classified as a Schedule I narcotic, since 2005.[106]

In Hong Kong, as of 2000, ketamine is regulated under Schedule 1 of Hong Kong Chapter 134 _Dangerous Drugs Ordinance_. It can only be used legally by health professionals, for university research purposes, or with a physician's prescription.[107][108] By 2002, ketamine was classified as class III in Taiwan; given the recent rise in prevalence in East Asia, however, rescheduling into class I or II is being considered.[80][109]

In December 2013, the government of India, in response to rising abuse and the use of ketamine as a date rape drug, has added it to Schedule X of the Drug and Cosmetics Act requiring a special license for sale and maintenance of records of all sales for two years.[110][111]'


----------



## fayelita

Missfitt said:


> So sorry I am not trying to be insensitive but I read that double eyelid surgery is the surgery with mostest revision cases. People in my kakap group want to go there so I am just wondering do you think it is because he is bad or because many people go to him that why more chance for problem to come up?


Sorry for the delayed reply. I can't give a concrete answer as to why patients who have bad experiences at Teuim like me are now surfacing up recently but I'm sure these factors are involved:

The amount of foreigners/overseas clientele that Teuim receives peaks in the summer since this is when people are on summer break or vacation. As most know, he is also the only performing surgeon here. This most likely means he is in back-to-back surgeries regularly during this season, resulting in more rushed consultations, etc. I would not be surprised if this has some detrimental affect on his performance and results in lower quality in terms of service and surgery. When I messaged the translator who works there to help relay a follow-up concern I had, she mentioned that she would try to talk to him when she could but couldn't at the time because he happened to have so many surgeries that day that he wasn't even able to eat lunch. This shows that he tries hard to accommodate for every surgery appointment but I can't imagine that this is good for him or clients in the long run since this leads to less personalized experiences and more room for error. This also indicates that he would rather maximize profit (i.e fit in as many appointments as he can) at the expense of clients' results (i.e avoiding the likelihood for revision or unsatisifaction).

I don't know if I can say he is bad because I can only speak for my own abysmal experience, but as someone who has had surgery under him three times and noticed several people now saying they need revision after their first surgery with him, all I can say absolutely is that he might not be the right surgeon for everyone. When you're anxious to finally get DES for the first time you don't consider these outcomes since you didn't think they can happen to you if you're in good hands. I feel like a good surgeon shouldn't have a high revision rate. In the beginning I thought I had a great outcome but this clearly isn't the case now. My entire experience has certainly raised red flags that I wish I could have warned myself a year ago.

I wrote a post on the Teuim thread about my first surgery if you would like to know more about that.


----------



## MissOrange

fayelita said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. I can't give a concrete answer as to why patients who have bad experiences at Teuim like me are now surfacing up recently but I'm sure these factors are involved:
> 
> The amount of foreigners/overseas clientele that Teuim receives peaks in the summer since this is when people are on summer break or vacation. As most know, he is also the only performing surgeon here. This most likely means he is in back-to-back surgeries regularly during this season, resulting in more rushed consultations, etc. I would not be surprised if this has some detrimental affect on his performance and results in lower quality in terms of service and surgery. When I messaged the translator who works there to help relay a follow-up concern I had, she mentioned that she would try to talk to him when she could but couldn't at the time because he happened to have so many surgeries that day that he wasn't even able to eat lunch. This shows that he tries hard to accommodate for every surgery appointment but I can't imagine that this is good for him or clients in the long run since this leads to less personalized experiences and more room for error. This also indicates that he would rather maximize profit (i.e fit in as many appointments as he can) at the expense of clients' results (i.e avoiding the likelihood for revision or unsatisifaction).
> 
> I don't know if I can say he is bad because I can only speak for my own abysmal experience, but as someone who has had surgery under him three times and noticed several people now saying they need revision after their first surgery with him, all I can say absolutely is that he might not be the right surgeon for everyone. When you're anxious to finally get DES for the first time you don't consider these outcomes since you didn't think they can happen to you if you're in good hands. I feel like a good surgeon shouldn't have a high revision rate. In the beginning I thought I had a great outcome but this clearly isn't the case now. My entire experience has certainly raised red flags that I wish I could have warned myself a year ago.
> 
> I wrote a post on the Teuim thread about my first surgery if you would like to know more about that.


Good points raised. I too was curious as to why so many in my May June Kakao group still insisted on going to Teium. We even compared prices and he charged more. My friend had her op the day before I had my op at MVP so we could compare healing, prices, etc. I had more bruising which lasted a week and she had more swelling which persisted for weeks giving a sausage like appearance to the lids. One girl in our group did choose MVP also and healed fast but the others seemed to take longer with the swelling at Teium and one reported she cried out in pain 50x during her op at Teium. The prices quoted at Teium seemed to go up after each girl in our group had her eye op there. And yes I too sensed profits were important at Teium. The English speaking consultant was very hard to bargain with I heard. Also age of surgeon is a factor. As one gets older the ability to perform back to back surgeries without food breaks may harm patients, especially those who have their surgeries in the late afternoon.

Yes, ask for the revision rate. I think revision rhino would be higher than DES. With DES, your eyelid skin sags with aging so inevitably you will need to redo the lid op in years to come so this is not a revision rate. I think ask for revision rate within a year of the op. Dr Seo has not had to revise any eyelids and has a zero % infection rate. I have never read any unhappy posts about Dr Seo's DES, only happy results over the past year I have been reading. And I like MVP clinic's ethos of performing charitable free cleft palate surgeries on children and giving discounts to students.  A friend had his DES at JW and is happy but he paid more than MVP.


----------



## fayelita

MissOrange said:


> Good points raised. I too was curious as to why so many in my May June Kakao group still insisted on going to Teium. We even compared prices and he charged more. My friend had her op the day before I had my op at MVP so we could compare healing, prices, etc. I had more bruising which lasted a week and she had more swelling which persisted for weeks giving a sausage like appearance to the lids. One girl in our group did choose MVP also and healed fast but the others seemed to take longer with the swelling at Teium and one reported she cried out in pain 50x during her op at Teium. The prices quoted at Teium seemed to go up after each girl in our group had her eye op there. And yes I too sensed profits were important at Teium. The English speaking consultant was very hard to bargain with I heard. Also age of surgeon is a factor. As one gets older the ability to perform back to back surgeries without food breaks may harm patients, especially those who have their surgeries in the late afternoon.
> 
> Yes, ask for the revision rate. I think revision rhino would be higher than DES. With DES, your eyelid skin sags with aging so inevitably you will need to redo the lid op in years to come so this is not a revision rate. I think ask for revision rate within a year of the op. Dr Seo has not had to revise any eyelids and has a zero % infection rate. I have never read any unhappy posts about Dr Seo's DES, only happy results over the past year I have been reading. And I like MVP clinic's ethos of performing charitable free cleft palate surgeries on children and giving discounts to students.  A friend had his DES at JW and is happy but he paid more than MVP.



To be honest I never heard about MVP on PurseForum until now and find it a little suspicious that a doctor could boast a zero % anything rate especially the infection part. Of course it's also important on the surgeon's end but I feel like the chance for infection is also dependent on the patient especially when maintaining hygiene during post-surgery care. I also don't know about rhinoplasty so I can't speak for that, but if you say you and your friends had a great experience there then that's good.

To add to my specific experience, my eyelid skin (as well as brow) already sagged within a year of the initial surgery rather than many years later so that's another thing to consider. Thank you for reaffirming my other points about Teuim though.


----------



## Missfitt

MissOrange said:


> @Missfitt, ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK. Please google ketamine lawsuits or read the side effects on wiki. It is a very cheap drug and causes K hole hallucinations, brain changes in rats, is used to sedate horses in the UK not humans, and is abused as a street drug because it is so cheap and gives a hallucinogenic high. In the UK, twilight anaesthesia is with benzodiazepines and opiates, both can be reversed. If you want to take a chance with ketamine, that is your choice but other Korean PS clinics do not use ketamine. Ask to avoid complications.
> 
> 'In the United Kingdom, it became labeled a Class C drug on 1 January 2006.[80][100] On 10 December 2013 the UK Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs (ACMD) recommended that the government reclassify ketamine to become a Class B drug,[101] and on 12 February 2014 the Home Office announced they would follow this advice "in light of the evidence of chronic harms associated with ketamine use, including chronic bladder and other urinary tract damage".[102][103]
> 
> The UK Minister of State for Crime Prevention, Norman Baker, responding to the ACMD's advice, said the issue of its recheduling for medical and veterinary would be addressed "separately to allow for a period of consultation."[102]
> 
> In Australia Ketamine is listed as a schedule 8 controlled drug under the Poisons Standard (October 2015).[104] A schedule 8 drug is outlined in the Poisons Act 1964 as "Substances which should be available for use but require restriction of manufacture, supply, distribution, possession and use to reduce abuse, misuse and physical or psychological dependence."[105]
> 
> In Canada, ketamine is classified as a Schedule I narcotic, since 2005.[106]
> 
> In Hong Kong, as of 2000, ketamine is regulated under Schedule 1 of Hong Kong Chapter 134 _Dangerous Drugs Ordinance_. It can only be used legally by health professionals, for university research purposes, or with a physician's prescription.[107][108] By 2002, ketamine was classified as class III in Taiwan; given the recent rise in prevalence in East Asia, however, rescheduling into class I or II is being considered.[80][109]
> 
> In December 2013, the government of India, in response to rising abuse and the use of ketamine as a date rape drug, has added it to Schedule X of the Drug and Cosmetics Act requiring a special license for sale and maintenance of records of all sales for two years.[110][111]'


you are mention all these of ketamine under the light of it as an illegal drug. much of the stigma of it is because it is used illegally. We all know ketamine is used as a street drug. When used as street drug bad things are mixed into it. But ketamine as a controlled substance used professionally is safer than the proprofall anesthesia for sedation. this is known fact. The people who die from anesthesia alergy or body shut down after too long on anesthesia is never on ketamine because it is safer. Please ask your doctor because many of mine all said so. They are more credible than wiki and google and they are talking about ketamine as a controlled professional use drug not street drug. There is big difference between the two. One is pure form one and controlled by professional who know the dose other is used illegally, dosage is anyhow use and we do not know what else the drug dealer put into it. Everything you cut and pasted is about ketamine control because government want to stop its abuse. When a drug is to be controlled because people are abusing it the government will always put up studies about it when misused. Professionaly used it is safer Please ask your doctors surgeons they know the facts because they know about it being used as legally professionally.

Many time reading something we don't understand it is relevance or not because we are not medical specialists. That why we speak to medical specialistst to know more. I also not sure if proprofall can be used is double eyelid surgery because I think that one makes you fall asleep but eye surgery you have to open and close your eyes


----------



## Apple11

@ MissOrange: 
Ketamine is one of the controlled drugs like cocaine, morphine, amphetamine, methadone..., due to the adverse effects and related dangers associated with their illicit use but it is one of the safest drugs if used correctly. Whether a drug is safe or not has nothing to do with its being cheap or expensive. Remember that all drugs are chemicals with hazards so if you just randomly pick up some information for the internet and say it is dangerous for use as anesthesia then it is not true. For your information, ketamine is only classified as harmful whereas chlordiazepoxide - the first discovered benzodiazepine is classified as toxic according to the EC regulation.

Ketamine doesn't have as a deep sedative effect as other drugs so it is usually used in procedures that require light sedation. For eyelid surgery where they only need to put you to sleep for a few minutes to inject local anesthesia, using ketamine is appropriate. In other Korean clinics, they use ketamine mixed with propofol and domicom for procedures require deeper sedation. In UK/Europe, they prefer anesthesiologists to control patients airway, rather than allowing patients to breath on their own and they would put you under general anesthesia for a lot of procedures that don't require so, such as a simple nose job whereas in Korea, they prefer sedation so recovery from anesthesia is a lot faster. 



MissOrange said:


> @Missfitt, ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK. Please google ketamine lawsuits or read the side effects on wiki. It is a very cheap drug and causes K hole hallucinations, brain changes in rats, is used to sedate horses in the UK not humans, and is abused as a street drug because it is so cheap and gives a hallucinogenic high. In the UK, twilight anaesthesia is with benzodiazepines and opiates, both can be reversed. If you want to take a chance with ketamine, that is your choice but other Korean PS clinics do not use ketamine. Ask to avoid complications.
> 
> 'In the United Kingdom, it became labeled a Class C drug on 1 January 2006.[80][100] On 10 December 2013 the UK Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs (ACMD) recommended that the government reclassify ketamine to become a Class B drug,[101] and on 12 February 2014 the Home Office announced they would follow this advice "in light of the evidence of chronic harms associated with ketamine use, including chronic bladder and other urinary tract damage".[102][103]
> 
> The UK Minister of State for Crime Prevention, Norman Baker, responding to the ACMD's advice, said the issue of its recheduling for medical and veterinary would be addressed "separately to allow for a period of consultation."[102]
> 
> In Australia Ketamine is listed as a schedule 8 controlled drug under the Poisons Standard (October 2015).[104] A schedule 8 drug is outlined in the Poisons Act 1964 as "Substances which should be available for use but require restriction of manufacture, supply, distribution, possession and use to reduce abuse, misuse and physical or psychological dependence."[105]
> 
> In Canada, ketamine is classified as a Schedule I narcotic, since 2005.[106]
> 
> In Hong Kong, as of 2000, ketamine is regulated under Schedule 1 of Hong Kong Chapter 134 _Dangerous Drugs Ordinance_. It can only be used legally by health professionals, for university research purposes, or with a physician's prescription.[107][108] By 2002, ketamine was classified as class III in Taiwan; given the recent rise in prevalence in East Asia, however, rescheduling into class I or II is being considered.[80][109]
> 
> In December 2013, the government of India, in response to rising abuse and the use of ketamine as a date rape drug, has added it to Schedule X of the Drug and Cosmetics Act requiring a special license for sale and maintenance of records of all sales for two years.[110][111]'


----------



## MissOrange

Apple11 said:


> @ MissOrange:
> Ketamine is one of the controlled drugs like cocaine, morphine, amphetamine, methadone..., due to the adverse effects and related dangers associated with their illicit use but it is one of the safest drugs if used correctly. Whether a drug is safe or not has nothing to do with its being cheap or expensive. Remember that all drugs are chemicals with hazards so if you just randomly pick up some information for the internet and say it is dangerous for use as anesthesia then it is not true. For your information, ketamine is only classified as harmful whereas chlordiazepoxide - the first discovered benzodiazepine is classified as toxic according to the EC regulation.
> 
> Ketamine doesn't have as a deep sedative effect as other drugs so it is usually used in procedures that require light sedation. For eyelid surgery where they only need to put you to sleep for a few minutes to inject local anesthesia, using ketamine is appropriate. In other Korean clinics, they use ketamine mixed with propofol and domicom for procedures require deeper sedation. In UK/Europe, they prefer anesthesiologists to control patients airway, rather than allowing patients to breath on their own and they would put you under general anesthesia for a lot of procedures that don't require so, such as a simple nose job whereas in Korea, they prefer sedation so recovery from anesthesia is a lot faster.


@Apple11 and @Missfitt are you doctors? I am and so are all my colleagues in the UK and Canada. They have all reiterated that ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK, US or Canada. One Cambridge graduate ER physician in Canada says he only uses on children in ER. I have had twilight anaesthesia in the UK and Korea and never have I been given hallucinogenic ketamine. In Vancouver a patient sued and won $63,000 in damages for being given ketamine and hallucinating and seeing God. In the UK, ketamine is used on horses. At MVP clinic and DAPRS clinic, they gave me twilight IV anaesthesia that was NOT ketamine.


----------



## Missfitt

MissOrange said:


> @Apple11 and @Missfitt are you doctors? I am and so are all my colleagues in the UK and Canada. They have all reiterated that ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK, US or Canada. One Cambridge graduate ER physician in Canada says he only uses on children in ER. I have had twilight anaesthesia in the UK and Korea and never have I been given hallucinogenic ketamine. In Vancouver a patient sued and won $63,000 in damages for being given ketamine and hallucinating and seeing God. In the UK, ketamine is used on horses. At MVP clinic and DAPRS clinic, they gave me twilight IV anaesthesia that was NOT ketamine.


Anyone can say they are a doctor to make themself believable. I am not exactly saying you lying please don't misunderstand but a real doctor would know ketamine is safe and know difference between controlled drug use professional and street drug. A real doctor would not say MVP or any other clinic for that matter has a 0% complication rate. Doctor know better than to say things like that. Real doctors know every clinic has complication no such thing as 0 percent complacation.

He sue for hallucinating? That is what ketamine does.  After injected you very unaware of what is happening depend on dose. Can you link us the lawsuit? People sue for stupid things. You know if someone is running and fall down inside a shop they can sue the shop owner? Did that patient sue because for religous thing? Did he have any medical complication where his brain cannot function? Did he sue because it conflict with his moral mode? Did he sue because they didn't tell him he would hallucinate? Did Ketamine cause any permanent long term medical damage? NO. People who die from anesthesia alergy is never ketamine.


----------



## Apple11

I am pretty sure that you are not a doctor or just a trainee doctor as your knowledge is very limited. I am a chemist and have been working for many years in Europe and so do all my colleagues. Does the fact that ''one Cambridge graduate ER physician in Canada says he only uses on children in ER'' as you quoted say anything? Doctors would never use dangerous anaesthetics on children! In the West, despite its clear benefits over cardiorespiratory depressing anaesthetics normally in use, ketamine is not used frequently because its effects have not been studied well enough and because of the psychological effects on patients, hallucinations being one of them. Some people don't like hallucinations then that's their choice but I don't find having hallucinations a bad thing. A lot of  people even like the experience.

You said at MPV and DAPRS clinics, they gave you twilight IV anaesthesia that was NOT ketamine then tell me what they used (from their records, not from what they told you or what you think they used)? I had surgeries in Korea before and I am certain 100% that ketamine is used very commonly there. At clinics where I had my surgeries, when I asked them what anaesthesia they use, they told me propofol or domicom but when I looked at the records, it was always a mixture with 25-30% ketamine. When given with deeper anaesthesia, ketamine doesn't give  hallucinations anymore.

When you are not certain about anything, don't come here and say it as a fact and propagate wrong information.




MissOrange said:


> @Apple11 and @Missfitt are you doctors? I am and so are all my colleagues in the UK and Canada. They have all reiterated that ketamine is NOT used for elective surgery in the UK, US or Canada. One Cambridge graduate ER physician in Canada says he only uses on children in ER. I have had twilight anaesthesia in the UK and Korea and never have I been given hallucinogenic ketamine. In Vancouver a patient sued and won $63,000 in damages for being given ketamine and hallucinating and seeing God. In the UK, ketamine is used on horses. At MVP clinic and DAPRS clinic, they gave me twilight IV anaesthesia that was NOT ketamine.


----------



## Apple11

@Missfitt: I agree with you, I would be laughing if a doctor told me that he has a zero complication rate because obviously he was lying and I would drop him right away. Anyone, even the dumbest person, would know that the chance of infection depends on many factors and on the patients themselves if they don't maintain good hygiene during post-op care.



Missfitt said:


> Anyone can say they are a doctor to make themself believable. I am not exactly saying you lying please don't misunderstand but a real doctor would know ketamine is safe and know difference between controlled drug use professional and street drug. A real doctor would not say MVP or any other clinic for that matter has a 0% complication rate. Doctor know better than to say things like that. Real doctors know every clinic has complication no such thing as 0 percent complacation.
> 
> He sue for hallucinating? That is what ketamine does.  After injected you very unaware of what is happening depend on dose. Can you link us the lawsuit? People sue for stupid things. You know if someone is running and fall down inside a shop they can sue the shop owner? Did that patient sue because for religous thing? Did he have any medical complication where his brain cannot function? Did he sue because it conflict with his moral mode? Did he sue because they didn't tell him he would hallucinate? Did Ketamine cause any permanent long term medical damage? NO. People who die from anesthesia alergy is never ketamine.


----------



## floweryy

I once read about a korean clinic (sorry, i visit so many clinic websites and i can't recall this one but its a popular one) a while back where they stated on their website that they have zero complication rate. I laughed my ass off and went to the next webpage


----------



## MissOrange

Apple11 said:


> I am pretty sure that you are not a doctor or just a trainee doctor as your knowledge is very limited. I am a chemist and have been working for many years in Europe and so do all my colleagues. Does the fact that ''one Cambridge graduate ER physician in Canada says he only uses on children in ER'' as you quoted say anything? Doctors would never use dangerous anaesthetics on children! In the West, despite its clear benefits over cardiorespiratory depressing anaesthetics normally in use, ketamine is not used frequently because its effects have not been studied well enough and because of the psychological effects on patients, hallucinations being one of them. Some people don't like hallucinations then that's their choice but I don't find having hallucinations a bad thing. A lot of  people even like the experience.
> 
> You said at MPV and DAPRS clinics, they gave you twilight IV anaesthesia that was NOT ketamine then tell me what they used (from their records, not from what they told you or what you think they used)? I had surgeries in Korea before and I am certain 100% that ketamine is used very commonly there. At clinics where I had my surgeries, when I asked them what anaesthesia they use, they told me propofol or domicom but when I looked at the records, it was always a mixture with 25-30% ketamine. When given with deeper anaesthesia, ketamine doesn't give  hallucinations anymore.
> 
> When you are not certain about anything, don't come here and say it as a fact and propagate wrong information.


Thank you but as I am a doctor and surgeon with a NY state medical licence and registered with the GMC, I think that trumps a European pharmacist when it comes to talking about safe operations and surgeons. Dr Seo said he had a 0% infection rate, and I believe him as I saw how the theatre staff scrubbed and prepared me for theatre for fat graft to my lids and took the antibiotics he prescribed. There is such a thing as top plastic surgeons and top doctors and they would not use ketamine. Legitimate twilight anaesthesia as you should know as a 'chemist' is a combination of benzos and opiates or propofol.


----------



## Missfitt

Apple11 said:


> @Missfitt: I agree with you, I would be laughing if a doctor told me that he has a zero complication rate because obviously he was lying and I would drop him right away. Anyone, even the dumbest person, would know that the chance of infection depends on many factors and on the patients themselves if they don't maintain good hygiene during post-op care.


@floweryy @Apple11 Exactly guys. A real doctor would never dare make a claim of 0% complication rate.  A real doctor would not even believe a claim of 0% complication rate let alone try to tell everyone it is true. Only promoters do that. Even those of us who are honest and don't pretend to be doctors know the truth of this discussion already right? Have you guys hear of legitimate twilight anesthesia? I didn't know there was fake kind? Like buying fake handbag in china there is fake twilight anesthesia also? haha


----------



## Deeepesd

Missfitt said:


> @floweryy @Apple11 Exactly guys. A real doctor would never dare make a claim of 0% complication rate.  A real doctor would not even believe a claim of 0% complication rate let alone try to tell everyone it is true. Only promoters do that. Even those of us who are honest and don't pretend to be doctors know the truth of this discussion already right? Have you guys hear of legitimate twilight anesthesia? I didn't know there was fake kind? Like buying fake handbag in china there is fake twilight anesthesia also? haha



You can buy fake handbags everywhere. South Korea sells loads of fake replica stuff and the pushy Korean sellers will tell you it's made in South Korea too.


----------



## Missfitt

Deeepesd said:


> You can buy fake handbags everywhere. South Korea sells loads of fake replica stuff and the pushy Korean sellers will tell you it's made in South Korea too.


Where in korea can I buy fake handbag? I don't make much money so I have to use fakes haha funny but a bit embarrassing....


----------



## Deeepesd

Missfitt said:


> Where in korea can I buy fake handbag? I don't make much money so I have to use fakes haha funny but a bit embarrassing....



This really isn't a good place to be asking where you can buy fakes. You might want to try google instead of a site where the ladies here are notorious for their hatred of anything that isn't authentic.


----------



## Missfitt

so sad I cannot afford real haha


----------



## Apple11

I think some promoters here are just going too far. One can say she is a doctor to make herself believable in order to advertise for a clinic and jeopardise other clinics' reputation but cannot even hold up a sensible argument based on facts. Anyone who read her posts can tell she was beating around the bush. I didn't intend to chime in and argue like this but I was just thinking how someone that dumb dared to say she is a doctor and propagate all the wrong information? or is medical education now really that bad? 



Missfitt said:


> @floweryy @Apple11 Exactly guys. A real doctor would never dare make a claim of 0% complication rate.  A real doctor would not even believe a claim of 0% complication rate let alone try to tell everyone it is true. Only promoters do that. Even those of us who are honest and don't pretend to be doctors know the truth of this discussion already right? Have you guys hear of legitimate twilight anesthesia? I didn't know there was fake kind? Like buying fake handbag in china there is fake twilight anesthesia also? haha


----------



## Moon88

look at the blacklist, many are the well known plastic surgery clinic and hospitals among the foreigner... any korean here to share their thought?


----------



## Missfitt

Moon88 said:


> look at the blacklist, many are the well known plastic surgery clinic and hospitals among the foreigner... any korean here to share their thought?


Don't take this list too seriously. All clinic will have some patient who not happy. Not happy for different reasons and even if not legit some people will just write the clinic down on the list. Of course I sure some clinic deserve to be here


----------



## korilaaa

hi everyone. saw a few negative reviews on view and thought i shd just share my personal experience cos i think they really deserve some credit. just did my nose yesterday (2 sep)

in general, the consultant who attended to me was VERY sweet. she did ask me for a deposit before i arrived but i declined and she was fine with it. Dr Woon was assigned to me for my nose. he suggested an implant, slimming down my nose tip and an osectomy. i immediately said no to osectomy and he was cool with it. i had initially asked for alarplasty in addition to rhino as i thought i had pretty wide alars. both my consultant and Dr Woon said i do not need alarplasty cuz they were proportionate to my face. at that time i felt pretty safe with view as they werent pushy nor did they recommend me surgeries that i do not need.

before the surgery i was made to go to the toilet n it was really gross. so yea minor bug bear. before the op my consultant held my hands cuz i was really nervous and made me feel very assured. after the surgery she called a cab for me cuz i was in no condition to take the train.
its only day 2 and im gonna go back tmr for my treatment. so far not much pain, just general discomfort and a super dry throat. ill update more if i can! just thought i shd share my positive exp with view (so far).


----------



## oreocream

That is why I'm going back to View for zygoma this Dec. I did my rhino and V-line there in June and I'm loving every bit of the experience. My doctor was Dr. Lee and he has given me my dream nose. Rhinoplasty is a procedure with a shockingly high revision rate, so it's best to get it right the first time.

Not sure if it's the same consultant with you, mine was Ji Ae and she has given me some amazing service. Aside from the usual translation and consultation service, she ordered food delivery for me during the days when I can't go out to eat. She even ordered McDonalds for me at one point lol.

After the surgery, not only did they call a cab for me, another consultant sat in the cab with me and accompanied me to my room. That's not part of their duty but they did so any way. I cried on the day I left Seoul. I miss them so much.

So even though I had DAPRS and a few other clinics on my list for zygoma, I think eventually I'll still go to View. There is no reason for me to change clinics. Dr. Lee is execellent and their service is incredible. And yeah I agree with you on the toilets and general cleanliness of the place. It's filthy. But then again it's not like I'm staying there, I'm just there for surgery that's all.


----------



## korilaaa

oreocream said:


> That is why I'm going back to View for zygoma this Dec. I did my rhino and V-line there in June and I'm loving every bit of the experience. My doctor was Dr. Lee and he has given me my dream nose. Rhinoplasty is a procedure with a shockingly high revision rate, so it's best to get it right the first time.
> 
> Not sure if it's the same consultant with you, mine was Ji Ae and she has given me some amazing service. Aside from the usual translation and consultation service, she ordered food delivery for me during the days when I can't go out to eat. She even ordered McDonalds for me at one point lol.
> 
> After the surgery, not only did they call a cab for me, another consultant sat in the cab with me and accompanied me to my room. That's not part of their duty but they did so any way. I cried on the day I left Seoul. I miss them so much.
> 
> So even though I had DAPRS and a few other clinics on my list for zygoma, I think eventually I'll still go to View. There is no reason for me to change clinics. Dr. Lee is execellent and their service is incredible. And yeah I agree with you on the toilets and general cleanliness of the place. It's filthy. But then again it's not like I'm staying there, I'm just there for surgery that's all.


hey oreocream, oops apologies for the mistake, i got Dr Lee Dong Chan 

And yes i got Ji Ae as my consultant too!!! she was so sweet to me and even my boyfriend changed his perspective on the whole plastic surgery thing because of View.


----------



## oreocream

korilaaa said:


> hey oreocream, oops apologies for the mistake, i got Dr Lee Dong Chan
> 
> And yes i got Ji Ae as my consultant too!!! she was so sweet to me and even my boyfriend changed his perspective on the whole plastic surgery thing because of View.



You got Dr. Lee Dong Chan too? That's great! I would seriously recommend him to anyone looking for a good rhinoplasty doctor. His work is amazing. No swelling, no scarring, very symmetrical and beautiful result. And Ji Ae the consultant is just lovely. If these two persons left View, I will follow them to wherever they go.


----------



## korilaaa

oreocream said:


> You got Dr. Lee Dong Chan too? That's great! I would seriously recommend him to anyone looking for a good rhinoplasty doctor. His work is amazing. No swelling, no scarring, very symmetrical and beautiful result. And Ji Ae the consultant is just lovely. If these two persons left View, I will follow them to wherever they go.


really??? i will be removing my stitches and tape tomorrow. i kinda had to plead with Dr Lee to let me remove my nose splint cuz i had to catch the flight back to my country and i wasnt confident if the doctors here knew what to do with the splint.

its looking pretty pointy now im jus hoping my colleagues cant tell i got work done :/ haha. and yes, i have almost no swelling or bruising. seriously amazing. dont know why View is on the blacklist it shd be highly recommended!


----------



## oreocream

Your colleagues will definitely know you did your nose lol. View gives dramatic results in a good way. They're going to ask you where is all the swelling? It's amazing really. But I also read some nasty reviews about other doctors are View, so perhaps they're in the blacklist because of the other doctors.


----------



## erichyung

Missfitt said:


> Where in korea can I buy fake handbag? I don't make much money so I have to use fakes haha funny but a bit embarrassing....


----------



## erichyung

oreocream said:


> That is why I'm going back to View for zygoma this Dec. I did my rhino and V-line there in June and I'm loving every bit of the experience. My doctor was Dr. Lee and he has given me my dream nose. Rhinoplasty is a procedure with a shockingly high revision rate, so it's best to get it right the first time.
> 
> Not sure if it's the same consultant with you, mine was Ji Ae and she has given me some amazing service. Aside from the usual translation and consultation service, she ordered food delivery for me during the days when I can't go out to eat. She even ordered McDonalds for me at one point lol.
> 
> After the surgery, not only did they call a cab for me, another consultant sat in the cab with me and accompanied me to my room. That's not part of their duty but they did so any way. I cried on the day I left Seoul. I miss them so much.
> 
> So even though I had DAPRS and a few other clinics on my list for zygoma, I think eventually I'll still go to View. There is no reason for me to change clinics. Dr. Lee is execellent and their service is incredible. And yeah I agree with you on the toilets and general cleanliness of the place. It's filthy. But then again it's not like I'm staying there, I'm just there for surgery that's all.




Lol what amazing service girls get  I had to do everything on my own 



korilaaa said:


> really??? i will be removing my stitches and tape tomorrow. i kinda had to plead with Dr Lee to let me remove my nose splint cuz i had to catch the flight back to my country and i wasnt confident if the doctors here knew what to do with the splint.
> 
> its looking pretty pointy now im jus hoping my colleagues cant tell i got work done :/ haha. and yes, i have almost no swelling or bruising. seriously amazing. dont know why View is on the blacklist it shd be highly recommended!



Sigh.. Pointy Tip is swelling. Prominent (shiny) nasal bridge is swelling, Prominent radix is swelling. There is definitely swelling. Just because it doesn't look like you got into a fight doesn't mean there is no swelling! If you are concerned about people noticing I really wouldn't recommend going back to work so soon. I am very sure you look fake now just a few days after open rhino surgery. Everyone does, it's natural. People will definitely notice! Little bruising might be because you did not do an osteotomy, those have higher chance of large bruising. Removing the cast too early is a *bad idea* because the cast is there to protect your nose when it's very fragile and retain it's shape (hold up the tip) and reduce nasal swelling as well with compression packing. Removing the cast is easy and any clinic will be able to do it without problems (isn't like removing stitches). Tips have a tendency to look more upturned than it should after surgery, then drop as swelling goes down. By removing the support cast too early you risk it drooping further than intended 1 year down the road when you see the final result.


----------



## korilaaa

erichyung said:


> Lol what amazing service girls get  I had to do everything on my own
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.. Pointy Tip is swelling. Prominent (shiny) nasal bridge is swelling, Prominent radix is swelling. There is definitely swelling. Just because it doesn't look like you got into a fight doesn't mean there is no swelling! If you are concerned about people noticing I really wouldn't recommend going back to work so soon. I am very sure you look fake now just a few days after open rhino surgery. Everyone does, it's natural. People will definitely notice! Little bruising might be because you did not do an osteotomy, those have higher chance of large bruising. Removing the cast too early is a *bad idea* because the cast is there to protect your nose when it's very fragile and retain it's shape (hold up the tip) and reduce nasal swelling as well with compression packing. Removing the cast is easy and any clinic will be able to do it without problems (isn't like removing stitches). Tips have a tendency to look more upturned than it should after surgery, then drop as swelling goes down. By removing the support cast too early you risk it drooping further than intended 1 year down the road when you see the final result.


Hey there. Yup I mentioned there is minimal swelling, not none. I have a 12 day break from work so I'm hoping it will look almost ok. Decided to be open about it should anyone ask me cos there's no way I can get past anyone with that nose haha. Yeah kinda regretting removing the splint, but I trust Dr Lee made an informed judgment call when he said I could remove the splint but not the stitches or bandages.


----------



## ABCchoco

korilaaa said:


> hi everyone. saw a few negative reviews on view and thought i shd just share my personal experience cos i think they really deserve some credit. just did my nose yesterday (2 sep)
> 
> in general, the consultant who attended to me was VERY sweet. she did ask me for a deposit before i arrived but i declined and she was fine with it. Dr Woon was assigned to me for my nose. he suggested an implant, slimming down my nose tip and an osectomy. i immediately said no to osectomy and he was cool with it. i had initially asked for alarplasty in addition to rhino as i thought i had pretty wide alars. both my consultant and Dr Woon said i do not need alarplasty cuz they were proportionate to my face. at that time i felt pretty safe with view as they werent pushy nor did they recommend me surgeries that i do not need.
> 
> before the surgery i was made to go to the toilet n it was really gross. so yea minor bug bear. before the op my consultant held my hands cuz i was really nervous and made me feel very assured. after the surgery she called a cab for me cuz i was in no condition to take the train.
> its only day 2 and im gonna go back tmr for my treatment. so far not much pain, just general discomfort and a super dry throat. ill update more if i can! just thought i shd share my positive exp with view (so far).



Im impressed your post cuz Im gonna go to Korea for breast augmentation in just few weeks. I have booked consultation already to some clinics in Korea. View is one of my list there. It sounds nice that View's result is good. But Im wondering about the result of breast augmentation. 
What kind of care after surgery do they have? And, can I negotiate the price? How much percentage do they discount?
Hopely my one will be good!


----------



## korilaaa

ABCchoco said:


> Im impressed your post cuz Im gonna go to Korea for breast augmentation in just few weeks. I have booked consultation already to some clinics in Korea. View is one of my list there. It sounds nice that View's result is good. But Im wondering about the result of breast augmentation.
> What kind of care after surgery do they have? And, can I negotiate the price? How much percentage do they discount?
> Hopely my one will be good!


hello, for me i did rhinoplasty so I only got deswelling treatments almost daily. 

as for the price, I'd say you will be paying roughly 10% lesser than the quoted price. I didn't bother negotiating further cuz they didn't seem willing to lower the price. I thought the price was pretty reasonable also so yeah.


----------



## monoliddd

Hi guys!

I'm confused, there is a whole thread dedicated to a doctor at Teuim (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/our-angel-dr-kwon-from-teuim-at.869976/) but it's on the black list? Where can I search for the bad reviews?

Thanks


----------



## Apple11

I wouldn't trust the blacklist - call it a stupid list instead. Usually they would put any clinics that have a few negative reviews in the blacklist. And obviously well-known clinics or popular clinics have a much larger number of patients, hence more negative reviews. If you want a clinic with no bad review, go to new clinics or clinics that are not known by many people.



monoliddd said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm confused, there is a whole thread dedicated to a doctor at Teuim (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/our-angel-dr-kwon-from-teuim-at.869976/) but it's on the black list? Where can I search for the bad reviews?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Missfitt

Even clinics not known by many people have bad case too it just is not publically on the internet


----------



## Leena315

fayelita said:


> I just had revision surgery with Dr. Kwon two months ago to correct my first DES with him at Teuim from one year ago. I am still having problems with pressure in my eye when I move it and my lids (and brow!!!) becoming droopier than
> before. I give a short description of my problem in the Teuim thread (see recent post history) but am planning to make a much longer detailed post soon. I just read about another person on the Teuim thread also being offered revision after their first surgery with him. If I had read about experiences like these a year ago or had any doubt in my mind, I would not have chosen him... I've spent at least $5k for the initial procedure and repeated flights to Seoul these past two summers. The stress that I have to go through every day because of this problem is crazy. It's reassuring to know that I'm not alone but also sad to know that I'm not the only one who has had to get revision from Dr. Kwon after his first surgery.



Hi, Thanks for your honest review of Teium. It was on my shortlist for eye surgery next month. Gosh, I am eliminating clinics from my list slowly and hopefully not everything at the end. I am so stressed out right now since I bought my flight ticket


----------



## erichyung

Leena315 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your honest review of Teium. It was on my shortlist for eye surgery next month. Gosh, I am eliminating clinics from my list slowly and hopefully not everything at the end. I am so stressed out right now since I bought my flight ticket



Teium is not bad, to be honest I would say its only the Epicanthoplasty that is "dangerous".


----------



## MissOrange

Leena315 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your honest review of Teium. It was on my shortlist for eye surgery next month. Gosh, I am eliminating clinics from my list slowly and hopefully not everything at the end. I am so stressed out right now since I bought my flight ticket


@Leena have a look at MVP clinic. They did my revision DES and lip lift. And they were reasonable with their rates.


----------



## faceofvanity

DREAM Medical Group - See my post for a detailed explanation.


----------



## flowerful

Omg, not sure if this has been shared before but I was researching and this came up:
http://www.victimofseoultouchup.com/

Makes me really afraid to do other surgeries other than DES..


----------



## heylo

flowerful said:


> Omg, not sure if this has been shared before but I was researching and this came up:
> http://www.victimofseoultouchup.com/
> 
> Makes me really afraid to do other surgeries other than DES..


I posted about that in another thread... just terrible. There's also another URL, victimofkoreanplasticsurgery.com, which leads to the same page.


----------



## Gats

flowerful said:


> Omg, not sure if this has been shared before but I was researching and this came up:
> http://www.victimofseoultouchup.com/
> 
> Makes me really afraid to do other surgeries other than DES..



I feel so bad for her, I hope some doc out there can do a revision to undo the damage done. She looked fine in her before pics, I don't know what those docs were thinking.

This must be seoul touchup's worst nightmare, that page is the third result when you search seoul touchup. And it's actually on the first page of results if you search seoul plastic surgery. Given how clinics get posts removed here, I wonder how long that page remains up?


----------



## Tom Tom

HiHi, I also learned from my Korean friend (who is an interpreter for a few plastic surgery clinics) that they do have a  "blacklisted" PS clinics within their circle.

Surprisingly, her list is similar with the one that was shown here

She told me that there are clinics which are big in size (some occupied the whole building) with over 10 doctors working there. You may be impressed by its size, stylist decor, beautiful receptionists and consultants and friendly doctors who are good in sales talk. But as a foreigner, you don't realise the academic background and PS experience of the doctors. Of course, there may be a few doctors especially the clinic in charge are experienced in PS. But there are also many doctors there who are just freshly graduated or are with limited PS experience. If you commit your surgery to the inexperienced one, can you imagine what will be the result? By luck, you can get a ok result (of course, some people will be happy as long as their nose bridge has become higher). But chances are you will be disappointed and can't do nothing in a foreign country! At most the clinics can offer a revision for you.

So I would suggest those who are interested in doing PS in Korea not to focus their short list ONLY on those big clinics with lots of advertisements. Never judge ONLY on size and impressive "sales talk"

One should have a better understanding of the doctors' expertise and experience in doing your surgery. I don't believe a doctor can be a specialist in doing PS for your whole body like facelift, nose, eye, breast, bone etc. 

I have done my upper and lower eyelids by a plastic surgeon Dr. Choi Yeop who only focus on doing eye surgery in his own clinic. Most of his patients are by referrals. 
I am very pleased with the result. I have referred my friend to have his upper and lower eyelids done by Dr. Choi two years ago. And he is also happy with the result.
After my facelift surgery 3 weeks ago in Korea, I am considering a brow lift with Dr. Choi next year. I will have a consultation with him in early November while I will have my fat graft touch up then


----------



## heylo

Gats said:


> I feel so bad for her, I hope some doc out there can do a revision to undo the damage done. She looked fine in her before pics, I don't know what those docs were thinking.
> 
> This must be seoul touchup's worst nightmare, that page is the third result when you search seoul touchup. And it's actually on the first page of results if you search seoul plastic surgery. Given how clinics get posts removed here, I wonder how long that page remains up?


It's their own fault, IMO. You can't run an internet advisory service and take paying customers to unqualified doctors. That poor woman has no doubt saved many from making the same mistake. Sad thing is, her facial contour and apple cheeks were very lovely before her (unecessary) surgeries - it's ridiculous how much work Seoul Touch Up & their "doctors" suggested for her - pure greed.

Two of the "so-called best" US plastic surgeons botched my face at least as badly as hers, though - so I don't agree with her view that it's a case of Korean surgeons (bad) vs. US surgeons (good).

If I was her, I'd try and find a good Korean doctor to undo the damage - I wouldn't entertain the US.


----------



## Gats

Realself user getting sued by ID for her review, check it out: https://www.realself.com/review/hos...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital


----------



## Gantz

Gats said:


> Realself user getting sued by ID for her review, check it out: https://www.realself.com/review/hos...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital


The page doesn't exist !!!!!


----------



## heylo

Omg they have taken it down (Realself) - but - you can still see some of it here: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital


----------



## Gats

heylo said:


> Omg they have taken it down (Realself) - but - you can still see some of it here: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital



It's also still on google cache if you search for that original link I posted. Her last update was last week about being sued.


----------



## ang3leyes

Has anyone tried Baum? Is that the same as Braun ? Any input or negative experience with this clinic ?


----------



## xLM21

ang3leyes said:


> Has anyone tried Baum? Is that the same as Braun ? Any input or negative experience with this clinic ?


I believe it is the same. I think 2 of the drs from braun left and made their own clinic from what someone told me


----------



## cleftmale

Every clinic whom operate (anywhere in the world) will have failed cases. What matters is how the clinic deals with the client. It's worth noting that many of the so call clinics are actually mini version of hospitals which can deal with emergencies etc... For conservative folks like me, my selection is pretty narrow. It'll be hard for a foreigner to navigate the accreditation of different countries.


----------



## Snowliss

nitekoala said:


> Not sure though some of the comments in the video said that one or more of them already did their noses before, not sure which ones..
> 
> One of the ladies was even sponsored by the korean plastic surgery tv show and had like 10+ failed procedures


Sound super scary sia, l hope l dont chose the wrong doc n clinic


----------



## Snowliss

helloyou0116 said:


> Cloris97,
> 
> Thank you for the pictures. Gosh, these doesn't look good at all. Many Chinese girls has warned me about DA plastic surgery. I'm so glad Wechat girls are more open to share their pictures.


Hi, I hv shortlisted DA for my chin implant, jaw reduction n double eyelid surgery. Kindly share with me more about DA P.S. pls. What happened to those chinese gals who done their surgery there?


----------



## Snowliss

turnerdhr said:


> YES definitely beware about deposits.  i had a nasty experience at a known clinic famous for rude nurses and pushy coordinators where they ganged up on me in the consultation room and pressure me into putting down a deposit to "book" my spot.  I subsequently decided to have my 2 procedures done somewhere else and they confiscated my deposit.


R u able to share with me which clinic was that in private msg ? Thks...


----------



## cleftmale

Snowliss said:


> Sound super scary sia, l hope l dont chose the wrong doc n clinic


Those Korean makeover shows chooses some of the most extreme candidates for their material and thus there is a high level of difficulty for those client. I wouldn't be surprised that out of the 10 or so candidates they showcase... there're much much more that failed with a contract that forbids them from talking to the media or face severe consequents.


----------



## Missfitt

Very interesting I never thought about that. But wouldn't the failed candidates say something publicly?


----------



## cleftmale

Missfitt said:


> Very interesting I never thought about that. But wouldn't the failed candidates say something publicly?


They could be bound by contract not to discuss anything in public. Also looking at many of those extreme transformation.. even the simplest procedure could had done a difference from how they may look. While not picture perfect, even those that have blotch surgery may still think that it's slightly better than before.

If you are local (korean in this case) and bound by a contract. It's not something you may want to mess with.. imagine a contract that states that if you break the contract and discuss anything negative about a clinic, you will have to pay the value of the surgery back to the clinic in cash (be it 50,000 or 100,000USD). Will you think twice about coming out against them?


----------



## pauly

Tom Tom said:


> HiHi, I also learned from my Korean friend (who is an interpreter for a few plastic surgery clinics) that they do have a  "blacklisted" PS clinics within their circle.
> 
> Surprisingly, her list is similar with the one that was shown here
> 
> She told me that there are clinics which are big in size (some occupied the whole building) with over 10 doctors working there. You may be impressed by its size, stylist decor, beautiful receptionists and consultants and friendly doctors who are good in sales talk. But as a foreigner, you don't realise the academic background and PS experience of the doctors. Of course, there may be a few doctors especially the clinic in charge are experienced in PS. But there are also many doctors there who are just freshly graduated or are with limited PS experience. If you commit your surgery to the inexperienced one, can you imagine what will be the result? By luck, you can get a ok result (of course, some people will be happy as long as their nose bridge has become higher). But chances are you will be disappointed and can't do nothing in a foreign country! At most the clinics can offer a revision for you.
> 
> So I would suggest those who are interested in doing PS in Korea not to focus their short list ONLY on those big clinics with lots of advertisements. Never judge ONLY on size and impressive "sales talk"
> 
> One should have a better understanding of the doctors' expertise and experience in doing your surgery. I don't believe a doctor can be a specialist in doing PS for your whole body like facelift, nose, eye, breast, bone etc.
> 
> I have done my upper and lower eyelids by a plastic surgeon Dr. Choi Yeop who only focus on doing eye surgery in his own clinic. Most of his patients are by referrals.
> I am very pleased with the result. I have referred my friend to have his upper and lower eyelids done by Dr. Choi two years ago. And he is also happy with the result.
> After my facelift surgery 3 weeks ago in Korea, I am considering a brow lift with Dr. Choi next year. I will have a consultation with him in early November while I will have my fat graft touch up then


Can I ask whic clinic is this Dr Choi who did your eyelids . Where can I look him up?


----------



## Missfitt

cleftmale said:


> They could be bound by contract not to discuss anything in public. Also looking at many of those extreme transformation.. even the simplest procedure could had done a difference from how they may look. While not picture perfect, even those that have blotch surgery may still think that it's slightly better than before.
> 
> If you are local (korean in this case) and bound by a contract. It's not something you may want to mess with.. imagine a contract that states that if you break the contract and discuss anything negative about a clinic, you will have to pay the value of the surgery back to the clinic in cash (be it 50,000 or 100,000USD). Will you think twice about coming out against them?


Most of us here are not Korean so I think even if they sue us they cannot do anything real about it isnt' that right? I know some clinics use overseas models to do surgery so for people who get sponsored but are not Korean I think the clinic if botch them cannot do much. That my thinking don't know if correct or not


----------



## pauly

I have targeted 3 clinics for eyelid surgery 1) MPV - dr Seo due to raving comments including @ miss orange and smiley _. Kitten that gave confidence. But the reviews are so fantastic and so I got a bit weary. However aside from these 3 reviews, , I can't find anything else
2)JW for Dr Choi although this web has some issues w a girl
3) JK - I like the b/a pics best but can't find any much strong cases for it . Anyone can give more feedback on any of these. To be honest, besides this web and their website, I'm at a loss where to consult . May start to look at Dream - other than comments that heard they were good, there is no details and reviews.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## MissOrange

@pauly ask @owlgore. She had DES and rhino with Dr Seo at MVP last month and loves her results. I would definitely recommend Dr Seo for DES. I can't vouch for noses as he did not do mine.


----------



## pauly

MissOrange said:


> @pauly ask @owlgore. She had DES and rhino with Dr Seo at MVP last month and loves her results. I would definitely recommend Dr Seo for DES. I can't vouch for noses as he did not do mine.


Thanks for that.. do you mind if I can have you KakaoTalk ID to chat further? And for @ owl gore as well? Mine is Pauly.. it's first time doing any kind of surgery and so needed more info.. thanks


----------



## Gats

Just saw this article on a botched nose job, it's so sad as she just needed rhinitis surgery but they also offered to make her nose higher and she accepted. I wish they would reveal what hospital this was. Maybe hospitals wouldn't treat patients like this if they knew they would be outed? http://www.allkpop.com/buzz/2016/11...ning-a-womans-face-with-improper-nose-surgery


----------



## Gantz

Gats said:


> Just saw this article on a botched nose job, it's so sad as she just needed rhinitis surgery but they also offered to make her noise higher and she accepted. I wish they would reveal what hospital this was. Maybe hospitals wouldn't treat patients like this if they knew they would be outed? http://www.allkpop.com/buzz/2016/11...ning-a-womans-face-with-improper-nose-surgery


Thank you for posting this here Gats, I saw it on fb few days ago from a korean I follow but I could not make a word. Poor girl, it's just awful and unacceptable that doctors like this exist. Hope she finds peace inside out..


----------



## PuddingBoi

Anyone who has reviews for Jk? Their pictures and videos look amazing but is it just show?


----------



## tiffanyfah

I saw the news one girl in Thailand did rhinoplasty with DA and the doctor forgot gauze in her tummy. I guess doctor use her rib to do nose surgery. That's super scary!!!!
http://www.saraupdate.com/8580


----------



## Missfitt

tiffanyfah said:


> I saw the news one girl in Thailand did rhinoplasty with DA and the doctor forgot gauze in her tummy. I guess doctor use her rib to do nose surgery. That's super scary!!!!
> http://www.saraupdate.com/8580


OMG what how that possible? That is so so bad. I heard of doctors putting medical instruments inside patient by accident but never because of plastic surgery. Did she survive?


----------



## tiffanyfah

Missfitt said:


> OMG what how that possible? That is so so bad. I heard of doctors putting medical instruments inside patient by accident but never because of plastic surgery. Did she survive?



Yes she can survive.

It was very big news in Thailand. She was interviewed by many TV channels and newspapers.

The victim show the screenshot of the conversation between her and the agency who brought her did surgery at DA. (This agency only bring the customer to DA I guess they get commission from them)

The agency push responsibility to DA, but DA doesn’t bother about her at all so the victim and her family went back to Korea again and sue them.

here is the news from other website and there is anti-Page on Facebook as well. 

http://women.sanook.com/47865/ 

https://www.facebook.com/Jenny-Doll...ู้ประสบภัยจากศัลยกรรมเกาหลี-1677901945795131/


----------



## cleftmale

Oh My God! 

The clinic was on top of my list to visit next month for consultation. I am based in Thailand, I will check out relevant updates and post here.


----------



## cleftmale

This happened 2015 and was big news indeed.

There was no follow up as to what happen after tho


----------



## Insecur1ties

Hi guys!

Anybody from Singapore here?
I always wanted to get alarplasty since 2 years ago? So someone introduced me to BK (they have a clinic in Singapore) for video consultation. They suggest me to get both alarplasty and nose lengthening. Because if I were to get alarplasty itself, it will look "weird". I asked about BK on another thread, someone said that there's many bad reviews about BK. She said she's considering MVP and another clinic. I've read afew reviews about MVP here, and they are pretty good. So now I'm considering MVP, I contacted ellena on kakao, sent her my pictures and I'm waiting for her reply now. 

Btw, anymore reviews about MVP?


----------



## Valenrina

Gats said:


> Just saw this article on a botched nose job, it's so sad as she just needed rhinitis surgery but they also offered to make her nose higher and she accepted. I wish they would reveal what hospital this was. Maybe hospitals wouldn't treat patients like this if they knew they would be outed? http://www.allkpop.com/buzz/2016/11...ning-a-womans-face-with-improper-nose-surgery



OMG that's super scary. If I were to see this before my rhinoplasty, I would probably chicken out.


----------



## trufflegogo

HERE is a list that I have come up with over the years on which places have bad reps

ID FACTORY
BK FACTORY
GRAAAAND FACTORY
WONJIN FACTORY
DREAM FACTORY
AVOID THESE PLACES! These places get soooooooo much patient inflow (for the wrongg reasons) that they cant even remember you a week later. Trust me. And yes, there have been deaths here that have been polished offfff the internet. Why? Cause they're sooo loaded $$$ . very inconsistent

JEWELRY 
they went viral in the Korean news for having a party in the surgery room while the patient was on the surgery bed. i kid you not.

TL
DA
JW
JK
They claim to be the best and famous for rhinoplasty, but they do the most fake viral marketing ever, its absurd. half the reviews are by promoters. One of them got a lawsuit for leaving a gauze or whatever in the patient. Yep, that got erased off the internet too.

Pitangui
They do so bad with local patients that they focus on foreign patients


Honestly, plastic surgery in korea is sooo competitive, you really gotta trust your gut when you go to certain places. But the above places are not it. You should try to go somehwere more local IMO


 (NO i do not work for a PS, NO I am not gaining anything from this, NO I did not get paid for this. this is purely what I know )


----------



## shawtysoo

trufflegogo said:


> HERE is a list that I have come up with over the years on which places have bad reps
> 
> ID FACTORY
> BK FACTORY
> GRAAAAND FACTORY
> WONJIN FACTORY
> DREAM FACTORY
> AVOID THESE PLACES! These places get soooooooo much patient inflow (for the wrongg reasons) that they cant even remember you a week later. Trust me. And yes, there have been deaths here that have been polished offfff the internet. Why? Cause they're sooo loaded $$$ . very inconsistent
> 
> JEWELRY
> they went viral in the Korean news for having a party in the surgery room while the patient was on the surgery bed. i kid you not.
> 
> TL
> DA
> JW
> JK
> They claim to be the best and famous for rhinoplasty, but they do the most fake viral marketing ever, its absurd. half the reviews are by promoters. One of them got a lawsuit for leaving a gauze or whatever in the patient. Yep, that got erased off the internet too.
> 
> Pitangui
> They do so bad with local patients that they focus on foreign patients
> 
> 
> Honestly, plastic surgery in korea is sooo competitive, you really gotta trust your gut when you go to certain places. But the above places are not it. You should try to go somehwere more local IMO
> 
> 
> (NO i do not work for a PS, NO I am not gaining anything from this, NO I did not get paid for this. this is purely what I know )



So where do you recommend?


----------



## Insecur1ties

Anybody heard of top class? Is it good?


----------



## p.joann14

shawtysoo said:


> So where do you recommend?


Yes, yes. please recommend some places  I am interested in revision eyelid and nostril surgery!!


----------



## SDayla

shawtysoo said:


> So where do you recommend?



So far I have only seen positive reviews for HerShe and View. However, Hershe is crazily expensive in comparison to other clinics, or that's what I have heard >_>


----------



## p.joann14

SDayla said:


> So far I have only seen positive reviews for HerShe and View. However, Hershe is crazily expensive in comparison to other clinics, or that's what I have heard >_>



My friend did her breasts at view..................................................................... let's just say I don't recommend doing breast there ><


----------



## Lena9393

p.joann14 said:


> My friend did her breasts at view..................................................................... let's just say I don't recommend doing breast there ><



Which clinic u consider to go for your nostril surgery? I want to do on next year. But I still dilemma between few clinics ( priority is Banobagi) And my friend will be doing her breast augmentation at Banobagi too. But I still need to some recommendation on it. I scare I was suggested wrong place for my friend!


----------



## p.joann14

Lena9393 said:


> Which clinic u consider to go for your nostril surgery? I want to do on next year. But I still dilemma between few clinics ( priority is Banobagi) And my friend will be doing her breast augmentation at Banobagi too. But I still need to some recommendation on it. I scare I was suggested wrong place for my friend!



I can't speak Korean but I am part Korean. I have a couple friends in Korea. I haven't decided yet, but I am trying to avoid the main stream clinics / factories, or even places that over market to foreigners ( banobagi in cluded ). I dont know.. I'd rather go somewhere where more locals seem to go. I'm here until tonight so I will check out a few clinics with my eunnie. I will be back in January.

Heres my picks so far : GNG Hospital, Forever Clinic, Namu Clinic, Gyaryaham Clinic ( idk how to spell it ). My friend knows someone who did her eyes at Forever, but I wanna do nose and fc and I read that the owner of GNG is an ENT rhinoplasty surgeon, so I'm leaning a lot more towards that , but we will see.

Where else have you considered?


----------



## Cherry Bear

MissRouge said:


> Girls I think I should share something I found out I think it's really suspicious.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research in naver cafes, at first I thought the reviews were from real patients, but then I noticed that the girls who responded a lot were from clinics who are blacklisted like wonjin, ID, etc.. They never answer in weekends as the clinics are closed... only between working days...before they'll tell you how much they pay nowdays they leave that part...I suspect they know that a lot of foreigners are looking into naver cafes and they don't want to unclose the price in hopes they can rip us off.. usually naver girls go to the same clinics which are Wonjin, ID, Girin, View, Yk it's like a monopoly...
> 
> Something looks really weird there I'm 100% sure they are paid adversitment as if you go to some clinics website you can see the naver girl in their website!
> 
> I feel kind of cheated as I feel all my research went to nothing as they aren't real reviewers



MissRouge, it is perhaps very hard to get ASIANS specially to review their full pictures. Unless they have been sponsored by the clinics, a whole lot of friends don't wanna openly share. PS is a taboo after all right? Who wants to tell the whole world about their PS? But more importantly, the models are real people, so indeed if you like their faces, the surgeons who did their faces are real for sure. No perfect surgeon for everyone since beauty is always subjective but importantly a well qualified surgeon with more experiences will lower the risks of any surgery dissatisfaction.


----------



## Lena9393

p.joann14 said:


> I can't speak Korean but I am part Korean. I have a couple friends in Korea. I haven't decided yet, but I am trying to avoid the main stream clinics / factories, or even places that over market to foreigners ( banobagi in cluded ). I dont know.. I'd rather go somewhere where more locals seem to go. I'm here until tonight so I will check out a few clinics with my eunnie. I will be back in January.
> 
> Heres my picks so far : GNG Hospital, Forever Clinic, Namu Clinic, Gyaryaham Clinic ( idk how to spell it ). My friend knows someone who did her eyes at Forever, but I wanna do nose and fc and I read that the owner of GNG is an ENT rhinoplasty surgeon, so I'm leaning a lot more towards that , but we will see.
> 
> Where else have you considered?



Oo! Keep update your news here! Hmm. So far I don't have other consideration. I read alot of bad reviews so I dare not go any unwell known clinic . But if u have local friends bring you go together then it much better. At least no barriers on communication.


----------



## p.joann14

Lena9393 said:


> Oo! Keep update your news here! Hmm. So far I don't have other consideration. I read alot of bad reviews so I dare not go any unwell known clinic . But if u have local friends bring you go together then it much better. At least no barriers on communication.


 will do, will do


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

@p.joann14 is namu good for facial contouring? Whixh doctor? Cant find alot review with namu


----------



## p.joann14

OhBlackrabbit said:


> @p.joann14 is namu good for facial contouring? Whixh doctor? Cant find alot review with namu


My friend did her eyes there, that's why i know about them. Not too sure about any other information though


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

p.joann14 said:


> My friend did her eyes there, that's why i know about them. Not too sure about any other information though


My korean friend recommended namu, she said it s popular with the locals, but still dont know alot abt this clinic esp for fc


----------



## instagram.princess

trufflegogo said:


> JEWELRY
> they went viral in the Korean news for having a party in the surgery room while the patient was on the surgery bed. i kid you not.




Wow O.O Why would they do that?


----------



## usernotfound

instagram.princess said:


> Wow O.O Why would they do that?


I believe it was the birthday of the doctor who performed the surgery.


----------



## cleftmale

Oh My God! A birthday party amid a surgery. What a disrespect to patients


----------



## oreocream

OhBlackrabbit said:


> My korean friend recommended namu, she said it s popular with the locals, but still dont know alot abt this clinic esp for fc



Namu's zygoma technique has my attention. I'm looking at them now. I'm very interested in zygoma reduction techniques which fixes.


----------



## p.joann14

oreocream said:


> Namu's zygoma technique has my attention. I'm looking at them now. I'm very interested in zygoma reduction techniques which fixes.


Keep me updated!!!


----------



## Tristanmxx

Hey guys. So I think we got side tracked from Top Class lol. I heard their top surgeons who made Top Class famous for rhinoplasty actually left and made their own clinic "Naturalism". Heard anythign about that?


----------



## Insecur1ties

Tristanmxx said:


> Hey guys. So I think we got side tracked from Top Class lol. I heard their top surgeons who made Top Class famous for rhinoplasty actually left and made their own clinic "Naturalism". Heard anythign about that?



Someone mentioned it, at another thread. Someone even said her 2 friends had blotch nose surgery there.


----------



## Tristanmxx

Insecur1ties said:


> Someone mentioned it, at another thread. Someone even said her 2 friends had blotch nose surgery there.



Hmmmm but they have very nice and dramatic noses... any other clinics that offer dramatic noses like Top class? I'm notgoing for natural.


----------



## Valenrina

Insecur1ties said:


> Anybody heard of top class? Is it good?



Just want to bump this up. Has anyone heard of top class? Their website seems pretty decent but there isn't much reviews around.


----------



## scandinavia

I think this is not a good thread. 
I wanna hear the reason. 
In my opinion, some of clinic like Daprs was great for me.


----------



## Tristanmxx

I've been recently communicating to Top Class via Kakao and they seem to be super friendly and stuff. Idk for me personally I haven't stumbled upon any clinics with dramatic noses like Top Class. 

@Valenrina i tried looking for reviews too but I haven't gotten anything ... maybe because they aren't like Wonjin and Banobagi who depend on foreign patients as heavily. (We should stay in touch since we're both interested in Top Class add me on Kakao? tristan96

I'm also trying to find out more reviews on View. They're correspondence vie email and Kakao is a bit lacking.  They boast a claim about 11 years without any medical accidents but I really can't find much reviews or anythign on them as well.


----------



## MissOrange

scandinavia said:


> I think this is not a good thread.
> I wanna hear the reason.
> In my opinion, some of clinic like Daprs was great for me.


I can also vouch for Dr Kim at DAPRS for facial fat grafting. As you can see I asked for the natural look and am very happy with the results. I can also recommend Dr Lee for zygoma reduction having interviewed a Western male patient of his and even felt his zygoma! Good result!


----------



## lovelypeach

Valenrina said:


> Just want to bump this up. Has anyone heard of top class? Their website seems pretty decent but there isn't much reviews around.



"The clinic was asy to find, and when walk in the hospital, it gave me… something like an impressive, magnificent feeling? Consulted with the director Kim Hyunjun for eyes. During the consultation, the director was very meticulous, rumors say that that he’s good with nose too."

From a girl that posted her consultation review. I think she said something like that. She had a good feeling, she had consultations with other clinics too but I don't know if she did her surgery at Top class in the end


----------



## Tristanmxx

I have some high hopes for Top Class, they're the only clinic with super dramatic noses and that's my aesthetic. lol and also the only clinic to respond to me regularly....


----------



## lovelypeach

Heard lots of good things about them. Few bad bad reviews. But it was a while ago, they don't seem to talk about them a lot now
Haven't checked Soyoung/Chinese forums as I can't read and speak Chinese. maybe you could find some information about them there  since a lot of chinese patient come all the way to Korea for surgery


----------



## Tristanmxx

I don't read Chinese as well! I'm mixed Asian haha.  Have you guys heard of whether or not Baum's rhinoplasties are as good as they advertise ?


----------



## jarhead64

very


----------



## Kay2016

(I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)

Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.

Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp

And Korean version:
http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp

(I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)

Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## usernotfound

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


That really sucks. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## VichyK

hel


mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.




Hello, I was wondering if you don't mind add to it for which surgeries do these clinics have a bad reputation. Since a clinic that's not so good for nose may still be okay for eyes. I am just saying this, because sometimes I feel like I am crossing clinics out not knowing why.


----------



## lovelypeach

It was back in December 2013, but here is a table of 13 plastic surgery clinics of Seoul that received a correction order from the Fair Trade Commission, including a fake and exaggerated advertisement (that means effectiveness of procedures were not verified but just speculated)


Clinics mentionned in order:
Mirae
Izien Plastic Surgery
Clinic S
Orange Plastic Surgery
Romian Plastic Surgery
Lapians
Opera Plastic Surgery
Hershe Plastic Surgery
Ping
SR
DAMIIN Plastic Surgery
Korea Plastic Surgery
Grand Plastic Surgery

Some examples of what they said:
"Only 30min to look young, solving stubborn skin, pores and fine lines" (Lapians)
"Gold lifting lasts for 8~12 years" (Opera)
"Remove wrinkles and get back good skin" (Mirae)

If you want the whole article just PM me I have to look for it


----------



## lovelypeach

And the blacklisted clinics of 2015:



Grand (Seocho-dong)
Grand (Sinsa-dong)
Myeongpum
Apgujeong Seoul Plastic Surger_y_
Jelim Plastic Surgery
BK Plastic Surgery
Wonjin Plastic Surgery
Gangnam Plastic Surgery
Lapians
Opera Plastic Surgery
You and I Plastic Surgery
Eye magic Plastic Surgery

Horizontally you have them scored by procedure (eyelid surgery, face countouring, etc)


----------



## VichyK

Thank you for the valuable information. Can we take it they are just listed as mis advertizing. I wouldn't cross them all out, though personally I am not interested in any listed, still.


----------



## yumekocreamy

Hello ^^

I was thinking about Cinderella, JW, Top class and Dream but I don't think that's a good option any more.
I search for surgeon specialized in epicanthical fold and rhinoplasty.
I am a half Japanese but look very European since I grow up so I would like to create or extend the epicanthic  fold or eyelid not sure about the surgery.
I contact View, GNG, Dream, Samsung, ,April31, Wannabe , Theline, Olive, JK, Beautyforever, Jelim. today and contact Banobagi too.
Dream replied to me and quotes at about 960,000 KRW. but not more details about a very short mail, little suspicious.
for the rhinoplasty it's for deviated nose, hooked, (difficulty to breathe since my 7 years) enlargement of bridge line et reduction of bones nose( not sure, need to do more research about it) 
In clear a Functional nose, very natural and nose look like more Japanese, I did not inherit much from my mother unfortunately ^^

So guys what do you think about my list, my new and not experienced as you guys so I accept all recommendation...


----------



## yumekocreamy

oh sorry I forgot Grace replied to me but not did a quotes, I need send my pictures first but say that all it's possible.


----------



## Mea88

Hello I am new here. Can anyone tell me why ID hospital is blacklisted? I was thinking about going there or JW for my rhinoplasty. Also it would help if you guys could me any recommendation please.


----------



## usernotfound

Mea88 said:


> Hello I am new here. Can anyone tell me why ID hospital is blacklisted? I was thinking about going there or JW for my rhinoplasty. Also it would help if you guys could me any recommendation please.


Because they're a factory. They don't care about their customers whatsoever. There was a woman who complained about ID on the internet because she was mistreated and her face was botched and then ID sued her for complaining and removed her posts! 

They also do doctor switching (you think a skilled doctor will be performing your surgery but in reality a student or newbie is doing your surgery). DEFINITELY do not go to ID. They're absolutely terrible.


----------



## lovelypeach

Jojoyes said:


> Because they're a factory. They don't care about their customers whatsoever. There was a woman who complained about ID on the internet because she was mistreated and her face was botched and then ID sued her for complaining and removed her posts!
> 
> They also do doctor switching (you think a skilled doctor will be performing your surgery but in reality a student or newbie is doing your surgery). DEFINITELY do not go to ID. They're absolutely terrible.


Anybody shouldn't even think about ID lol
They do have SOME good cases of face contouring but compared to all the failed surgeries... Yeah I agree. Also agree for the customer care.
You know what? A week ago I read in the news that they wanna open a hospital in China and Thailand lol
This is insane!

A thing that I don't understand though, if you're famous they won't fail your surgery.
But when you're a regular customer, they won't treat you the same.
Ok, might be the same for most clinics but... how can they be so heartless


----------



## snssns201

Robinrenren said:


> so up to now we have 4 candidates:
> 
> *1- ID hospital
> 2- Grand
> 3- TLPS
> 4. BK *
> 
> )


I agree haha


----------



## enf782

I feel like the list should have an explanation beside each clinic of why they were blacklisted.


----------



## lovelypeach

It's written why they are blacklisted, for each clinic and for what type of surgery


----------



## enf782

lovelypeach said:


> It's written why they are blacklisted, for each clinic and for what type of surgery


Edit: Yes, dispersed throughout the thread. =o


----------



## lovelypeach

No worries you just need to read the table, here if you need some translation 
https://plasticsurgeryinkoreablog.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/blacklisted-clinics-2015/


----------



## enf782

Oh! Thank you so much!  Yeah I can't read Korean. >_>
Are the numbers.... the number of complains within the given year?
What about clinics not mentioned? =o


----------



## Song Cai Ying

lovelypeach said:


> No worries you just need to read the table, here if you need some translation
> https://plasticsurgeryinkoreablog.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/blacklisted-clinics-2015/



Oh no, Apugujeong Seoul PS?!!  I just booked my consultation with them. Their prices quoted to me are quite reasonable and affordable. Anybody know the details into the complain?


----------



## kathy2406

Have consultations at clinics that you're interested in even if they're blacklisted, there's nothing wrong with having consultations


----------



## Shumun28

Tristanmxx said:


> Hmmmm but they have very nice and dramatic noses... any other clinics that offer dramatic noses like Top class? I'm notgoing for natural.


Hey do u have any contact or email for top class ? I'm actually not looking for natural as well


----------



## Tristanmxx

Shumun28 said:


> Hey do u have any contact or email for top class ? I'm actually not looking for natural as well



I believe it's Beauty Consultant .... which is weird because I've found out that the MVP clinic English consultant is the same person.....


----------



## Shumun28

Tristanmxx said:


> I believe it's Beauty Consultant .... which is weird because I've found out that the MVP clinic English consultant is the same person.....


Omg really ? :/ but anyway , except for TOP CLASS , which clinic you're plan to ?


----------



## Tristanmxx

Shumun28 said:


> Omg really ? :/ but anyway , except for TOP CLASS , which clinic you're plan to ?


Baum and GNG! How about you?


----------



## Shumun28

Tristanmxx said:


> Baum and GNG! How about you?


 
Hmm.. Top class , gng , Da , MVP ? When u planning to go ya ?


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

lovelypeach said:


> It was back in December 2013, but here is a table of 13 plastic surgery clinics of Seoul that received a correction order from the Fair Trade Commission, including a fake and exaggerated advertisement (that means effectiveness of procedures were not verified but just speculated)
> View attachment 3589885
> 
> Clinics mentionned in order:
> Mirae
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Clinic S
> Orange Plastic Surgery
> Romian Plastic Surgery
> Lapians
> Opera Plastic Surgery
> Hershe Plastic Surgery
> Ping
> SR
> DAMIIN Plastic Surgery
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> Some examples of what they said:
> "Only 30min to look young, solving stubborn skin, pores and fine lines" (Lapians)
> "Gold lifting lasts for 8~12 years" (Opera)
> "Remove wrinkles and get back good skin" (Mirae)
> 
> If you want the whole article just PM me I have to look for it



Hi can you expand on what they said about Hershe? I was thinking of going there, thank you


----------



## kathy2406

If they were told to correct their marketing 3 years ago, how are they now?


----------



## beauty12

Hi Oceanbelle, Can you please PM regarding Migo?  thank you.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Emmajm

Does anybody have experience with JK? 
can't seem to find that many reviews on them. I've heard that they haven't had any medical accidents for 19 years. I was quoted 6,000,000 KRW for rhinoplasty (nasal tip +Osteotomy+Septoplasty)


----------



## Tristanmxx

Shumun28 said:


> Hmm.. Top class , gng , Da , MVP ? When u planning to go ya ?


 I'm planning to go in oct!


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Emmajm said:


> Does anybody have experience with JK?
> can't seem to find that many reviews on them. I've heard that they haven't had any medical accidents for 19 years. I was quoted 6,000,000 KRW for rhinoplasty (nasal tip +Osteotomy+Septoplasty)



They have a channel on youtube. Their results are very natural, as if the person didn't have any work at all ( in a good way). They have a lot of international clients from the US, Australia, Russia, etc. They also participate on one of the Korean makeover shows. They are one I keep coming back to even if they are a bit pricier.


----------



## kathy2406

Does anyone know about fresh?


----------



## Shumun28

Tristanmxx said:


> I'm planning to go in oct!


 Ohh?! I'm going end of sept ! Hmm.. have u decide which clinic to go so far ?I did a lot of research recently , If  you really want dramatic result ,U may also try nplus( small clinic , 80% local but everyone satisfied with the result ) , k plastic surgery , DA , GNG , trend ( I heard about this a bit bad which is , those who go trend they regret after surgery like 1 or 2 years , cox it's too sharp n long like pointing floor ) .


----------



## HiyaSunshine

Don't go to Dream. They have a history of negative reviews (botched noses mostly). On top of that, they don't honor your surgery time after you pay a deposit. I scheduled an incisional des surgery day/time and paid a deposit weeks before and two days before my surgery, they contacted me and said "sorry we don't actually have that time available anymore." Please avoid, especially if you travel internationally. They lie straight up to your face and are extremely unprofessional. It makes you wonder what they're doing behind the scenes or if you actually have the doctor you booked operate on you.


----------



## Tristanmxx

Shumun28 said:


> Ohh?! I'm going end of sept ! Hmm.. have u decide which clinic to go so far ?I did a lot of research recently , If  you really want dramatic result ,U may also try nplus( small clinic , 80% local but everyone satisfied with the result ) , k plastic surgery , DA , GNG , trend ( I heard about this a bit bad which is , those who go trend they regret after surgery like 1 or 2 years , cox it's too sharp n long like pointing floor ) .



Ah great! Add me on Kakao!! Tristan96


----------



## yolo-lilly

Hello~
I'm very new to plastic surgery and I just signed up here; I'm interested in double eyelid surgery and where is the best clinic to go to?
Also, please tell me which clinics to avoid Thank you!


----------



## MissOrange

yolo-lilly said:


> Hello~
> I'm very new to plastic surgery and I just signed up here; I'm interested in double eyelid surgery and where is the best clinic to go to?
> Also, please tell me which clinics to avoid Thank you!


Hi @yolo-lilly, if you like natural eyes, then I can recommend Dr Seo at MVP who did my eyes. My avatar is my eyes 9 months post revision inc DES+lid fat graft. Minimal swelling and just some bruising postop.


----------



## Candycane93

Tristanmxx said:


> Hey guys. So I think we got side tracked from Top Class lol. I heard their top surgeons who made Top Class famous for rhinoplasty actually left and made their own clinic "Naturalism". Heard anythign about that?


what is the website for Naturalism?


----------



## naturallook

Candycane93 said:


> what is the website for Naturalism?



http://naturalface.co.kr/m/htm/intro_doctor.php


----------



## Linlin18

MissOrange said:


> Hi @yolo-lilly, if you like natural eyes, then I can recommend Dr Seo at MVP who did my eyes. My avatar is my eyes 9 months post revision inc DES+lid fat graft. Minimal swelling and just some bruising postop.



Hey. just wondering why you needed fat graft to the lids? Was it because you had too many  lines? How's the fat grafting doing for u up there? Is it disappearing?


----------



## yolo-lilly

MissOrange said:


> Hi @yolo-lilly, if you like natural eyes, then I can recommend Dr Seo at MVP who did my eyes. My avatar is my eyes 9 months post revision inc DES+lid fat graft. Minimal swelling and just some bruising postop.


Wow! Thank you!!
My friend did hers with them too, so it's on my list


----------



## Sunshine611

lovelypeach said:


> It was back in December 2013, but here is a table of 13 plastic surgery clinics of Seoul that received a correction order from the Fair Trade Commission, including a fake and exaggerated advertisement (that means effectiveness of procedures were not verified but just speculated)
> View attachment 3589885
> 
> Clinics mentionned in order:
> Mirae
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Clinic S
> Orange Plastic Surgery
> Romian Plastic Surgery
> Lapians
> Opera Plastic Surgery
> Hershe Plastic Surgery
> Ping
> SR
> DAMIIN Plastic Surgery
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> Some examples of what they said:
> "Only 30min to look young, solving stubborn skin, pores and fine lines" (Lapians)
> "Gold lifting lasts for 8~12 years" (Opera)
> "Remove wrinkles and get back good skin" (Mirae)
> 
> If you want the whole article just PM me I have to look for it


How is the VIP Clinic?


----------



## Amber.fate

I read all of the pages and I was going to book with Grand hospital and now I'm super scared and I confronted them about the death they had. They told me no to worry and they have CCTV cameras during the surgery and that family members could keep an eye on you.

What other  clinics are the best for face lifting and fat grafting other than GRAND.


----------



## anteos

Wonjin is absolutely a bs


----------



## Ksoc

Are there any bad reviews about JW and JK? I'm planning to have my rhinoplasty there.


----------



## Eun Jieun

Amber.fate said:


> I read all of the pages and I was going to book with Grand hospital and now I'm super scared and I confronted them about the death they had. They told me no to worry and they have CCTV cameras during the surgery and that family members could keep an eye on you.
> 
> What other  clinics are the best for face lifting and fat grafting other than GRAND.



You can check The line clinic or MINE clinic.....
It's not about the CCTV , Once something goes wrong, CCTV can do nothing!

Hope you find a good surgeon for your surgery.


----------



## MissOrange

I have just got back from Seoul where I flew to get a third facial fat graft from DA clinic (Delightful Aesthetics). I am writing this review under negative experiences because I was so badly treated it needs to serve as a warning to others who choose this clinic.

I had had 2 prior face fat grafts at DA in July and September 2016 and had complained of the extensive thigh bruising with the first fat graft so for the second Dr Kim bandaged up my thigh intraop and post op there was very little bruising. However this time in April 2017 he chose not to bandage my thigh and I awoke to extensive thigh bruising for the removal of only 35 ccs of fat graft for my face. But this isn't the worst of it.

I had paid 2.5 million for 2 face fat grafts for July and September and this year negotiated by kakao for 1 million for the third. I had started negotiating at 700,000 won as last year one fat graft was 1.8 million won and the second if booked at the same time would bring it to a total of 2.5 million. We agreed at 1 million and DA on kakao said their regular price was 1.5 million for fat graft. I arrived in Seoul with 1 million cash and the next day fasted arrived for my surgery at DA. I saw Dr Kim and he suggested forehead and temples as well as cheeks, nasolabial folds and marionette lines but I later changed this to not include the forehead after the immense swelling and bruising last year. Then I was taken back to a consulting room where manager Ahn instead of taking my 1 million told me we were starting all over again! I could not believe my ears! Jet lagged, fasted and in surgical clothes, she was demanding more money! She went on through Emily the interpreter to say their regular price was 5.5 million for face fat graft but could give me 20% off so I needed to pay her 3.8 million won now! She refused to accept the kakao agreement of 1 million! I was shocked at how unethical and dishonest this clinic was being! I explained that I had the kakao screenshot of the agreement and had booked my flight and hotel from the UK to arrive April 20 and to come to DA for a third fat graft as agreed for 10 am April 21 and how I was flying back April 25. I tried to show her the fasting instructions and the confirmation on DA's kakao but she went on about a third fat graft means to start all over again. I said but it is not to forehead just cheeks and chin. She said it does not matter, it is treated the same at a regular price of 5.5 million. I replied I had never paid 5.5 million or 3.8 million last year. Finally Emily the translator pulled her out to discuss. I was about to report them for fraud! 

She came back in and took my 1 million won and gave me no receipt. I was then taken into a room to wait from 10 am to 2:30 pm to finally get my third face fat graft. I was taken to theatre and on the table a nurse put the BP cuff the wrong way and the cuff inflated and inflated into my arm never picking up my brachial artery as it was put on the wrong way. I yelled in pain...take it off, take it off as it continued to crush my upper arm! Dr Kim came in and had the nurse take it off and called for the specialist anaesthetist. 

I awoke from GA! Not IV sedation! The gases were awful and my throat hurt. I had a bronchial cough but worst of all my left thigh was in agony. 

When I finally got a mirror and saw my thigh, I wept. My face was so swollen and distorted and my thigh extensively bruised all along the inside of my thigh. My friends thought it could not have been done by a senior. I asked Dr Kim in follow up why he did not bandage my thigh. He said because he did not believe I would bruise. 

I will never go back to DA again. Here is a photo of my face and thigh from DA when I got back to my room.


----------



## MissOrange

This was my face the day before Dr Kim at DAPRS clinic performed fat grafting. I had asked for fat grafting to the malar cheeks to lift my cheeks and a bit to the nasolabial and marionette lines. A kakao friend chose to have her full face fat graft at MVP for 1 million and she did not have the amount of swelling and bruising that I did. I looked way prettier before Dr Kim operated on me on April 21! And today April 26 my thigh bruising has extended down into my lower leg.


----------



## MissOrange

I know what you are thinking! Why did I go back after the first fat graft distorted my face (see attached photos), it was because I had already prepaid for 2 and Dr Kim assured me he would bandage my thighs for the second fat graft and be gentle and he was. July 2016 I awoke to a monster face and both thighs bruised to my knees but in September I awoke to hardly any bruising on my face or thighs and went touring Tokyo. It was as though 2 different plastic surgeons had operated on me. So I trusted Dr Kim that on the third go, it would be like the second experience and not the first. Interestingly I had GA for the first and third and IV sedation for the second! I confronted Dr Kim as to why I had very different outcomes from 3 face fat grafts and he insisted there had been no shadow doctor and he blamed my blood vessels saying they changed during one's period. I told him I had reached menopause years ago. Emily the kakao person for DA and interpreter messaged saying I could ask for the cctv. I made an appointment to see Dr Kim and asked for the CCTV footage from the theatre. Emily then changed her mind and said it was illegal to have cctv in the theatre. She suggested showing me the cctv from the corridor. But clearly Dr Kim did not want her to show me as she then said no, she cannot show me the corridor as that too is illegal. I asked how patients could get a video of their surgery and she replied this could be negotiated in advance. All too dodgy for me. Here are the immediate photos from my first fat graft. You tell me if I had the same doctor for all 3 fat grafts? Next post is after my second...no thigh bruising and a lovely face when I got back to my room!


----------



## MissOrange

Here Is my photo after the second face fat graft at DAPRS which clearly is much better than immediately after the first and third fat grafts. No wonder I kept wondering if I had a shadow or trainee doctor for the first and third fat grafting! My thighs had little bruising as they were bandaged intraop and I was walking in Tokyo 2 days post with no thigh pain either. And my face looked fab immediately after and for days following. No distorted monster face! If you choose DA, expect swelling and extensive bruising as they do not bandage the donor thigh site as other clinics do and the results are variable which will make you forever doubt who did your surgery as they did not provide me cctv even when they suggested they could.


----------



## redally300

Go to VIP


----------



## usagichanman

Hi guys, i'm new here. I've had several surgeries in Japan (where I live), like rhino and chin implants. My doctor did a good job and i'm very satisfied with the results. 

But japan is not very good with breast implants. They always all look super fake and super round which i hate, i'm considering a fat graft breast augmentation here because they specialized in that more (really good results!), but i'm thinking of getting implants too but in korea. 
I was thinking either DAPRS or banobagi for breast implants. What do you think? Do you have any experience or opinion? Do you know how much will it cost? i asked ID some time ago and they quoted me 11.1M KRW (11.100.000) for tear drop breast implants and not only now i know ID is not that reputable but also that price quote is really high and is about the same price with the breast fat graft here.

I want to do facial fat graft also (full face), is DAPRS good for that, and how much will it usually cost?

Thank you!


----------



## mlydzz

Has anyone ever sued a clinic for botched plastic surgery?


----------



## secretpignose

hi im planning to go in end july or early aug. anyone going same time?


----------



## oreocream

I think this documentary is quite interesting. I hope those of u considering PS in Korea will take a look at this and think over your decision.


----------



## MissOrange

oreocream said:


> I think this documentary is quite interesting. I hope those of u considering PS in Korea will take a look at this and think over your decision.



Hi Oreocream, I agree. I have watched this twice. It is a must for anyone heading to SK for plastic surgery. What I am finding is that some after results in friends who go don't look much different from the before, yet millions of won have been forked out in cash for a procedure. It makes me wonder how much or how little bone shaving is actually done or how much or how little a rhinoplasty has been done when the after looks just like the before. And would a clinic ever say no you don't need this or would they just take your money and shave a few mms?


----------



## upintheair

anteos said:


> Wonjin is absolutely a bs


I don't understand what you mean by BS.


----------



## mlydzz

upintheair said:


> I don't understand what you mean by BS.


bs = bullsh*t


----------



## summerlux

oreocream said:


> I think this documentary is quite interesting. I hope those of u considering PS in Korea will take a look at this and think over your decision.



Iinm you have done a few procedures yourself, do you regret going through them?


----------



## fantasiajin

Has anyone heard of fresh plastic surgery/ gotten work there?


----------



## kathy2406

fantasiajin said:


> Has anyone heard of fresh plastic surgery/ gotten work there?


I have, their fat specialist clinic in Sinsa? Apgujong area


----------



## astrid07

kathy2406 said:


> I have, their fat specialist clinic in Sinsa? Apgujong area


Did you have consultation at Fresh?? I'm thinking about face fat grafting..


----------



## SandyMaxwell

Hi all,
I am interested to have rhinoplasty at GNG, Grand, Asan Medical Group - Dr.Jang.  I don't mean to destroy any hospital's reputation, but just want to find a very reliable and respectful hospital with low infection rate: it's impossible to have Zero infection accident. However, I have experienced very bad rhino and it has destroyed my life since then cause I can barely breath, mostly need to breath through mouth. My friend also got infected from another clinic in Seoul. Now we're researching a lot, in order to prevent the same very bad situation.

Have anyone undergo rhino at GNG, Grand, Asan Medical Group? Please share your good and bad experience!

I heard that Grand is being sued for having ghost doctor and they will close their hospital soon. Is that true? Heard that someone died long time ago and it hasn't happened since then. However I still see many good review from Grand, and I am very interested in this hospital. Can anyone give me the truth and information, would be very appreciated!
http://businesskorea.co.kr/english/...-plastic-surgery-clinics-korea-rebuts-charges

I am also considering GNG. Their site seems pretty good. They don't have bad review right? just ask, cause I may choose this one.

The last hospital is Asan Medical Group. I heard that Professor Jang Yong Ju is quite famous aboard. However, some of my friend told that he no longer perform any surgery, because of his age?, just teaching now. Is that true? Anyone had rhino with him please share your result and experience.
http://eng.amc.seoul.kr/asan/lang/e...D035&drEmpId=c2YzL2d0bEVpYVd4aE1MZEhvTjh2QT09

Thank you so much.


----------



## mlydzz

SandyMaxwell said:


> Hi all,
> I am interested to have rhinoplasty at GNG, Grand, Asan Medical Group - Dr.Jang.  I don't mean to destroy any hospital's reputation, but just want to find a very reliable and respectful hospital with low infection rate: it's impossible to have Zero infection accident. However, I have experienced very bad rhino and it has destroyed my life since then cause I can barely breath, mostly need to breath through mouth. My friend also got infected from another clinic in Seoul. Now we're researching a lot, in order to prevent the same very bad situation.
> 
> Have anyone undergo rhino at GNG, Grand, Asan Medical Group? Please share your good and bad experience!
> 
> I heard that Grand is being sued for having ghost doctor and they will close their hospital soon. Is that true? Heard that someone died long time ago and it hasn't happened since then. However I still see many good review from Grand, and I am very interested in this hospital. Can anyone give me the truth and information, would be very appreciated!
> http://businesskorea.co.kr/english/...-plastic-surgery-clinics-korea-rebuts-charges
> 
> I am also considering GNG. Their site seems pretty good. They don't have bad review right? just ask, cause I may choose this one.
> 
> The last hospital is Asan Medical Group. I heard that Professor Jang Yong Ju is quite famous aboard. However, some of my friend told that he no longer perform any surgery, because of his age?, just teaching now. Is that true? Anyone had rhino with him please share your result and experience.
> http://eng.amc.seoul.kr/asan/lang/e...D035&drEmpId=c2YzL2d0bEVpYVd4aE1MZEhvTjh2QT09
> 
> Thank you so much.


Do you mind mentioning the clinics where you and your friend had rhino done and got infection?


----------



## tc302

Considering going to Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for Rhinoplasty Revision! Please give me some reviews on them.
I can't find Nplus website. Do you guys know what's their website?


----------



## mlydzz

tc302 said:


> Considering going to Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for Rhinoplasty Revision! Please give me some reviews on them.
> I can't find Nplus website. Do you guys know what's their website?


Here
http://wwww.nplusclinic.com/


----------



## mlydzz

tc302 said:


> Considering going to Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for Rhinoplasty Revision! Please give me some reviews on them.
> I can't find Nplus website. Do you guys know what's their website?


Heres one from top class
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tional-travelers-beware.962778/#post-31181037
I know the thread is about another clinic but look at the comment lol its a short one but still better than nothing


----------



## astrid07

usagichanman said:


> Hi guys, i'm new here. I've had several surgeries in Japan (where I live), like rhino and chin implants. My doctor did a good job and i'm very satisfied with the results.
> 
> But japan is not very good with breast implants. They always all look super fake and super round which i hate, i'm considering a fat graft breast augmentation here because they specialized in that more (really good results!), but i'm thinking of getting implants too but in korea.
> I was thinking either DAPRS or banobagi for breast implants. What do you think? Do you have any experience or opinion? Do you know how much will it cost? i asked ID some time ago and they quoted me 11.1M KRW (11.100.000) for tear drop breast implants and not only now i know ID is not that reputable but also that price quote is really high and is about the same price with the breast fat graft here.
> 
> I want to do facial fat graft also (full face), is DAPRS good for that, and how much will it usually cost?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi  usagichanman, I'm thinking about breast fat grafting and facial fat grafting as well. I researched some of clinics and there are Fresh, JW, Nslim and Miyin. Those are specialized in liposuction and fat grafting. I don't know much about breast implant but these clinics might can help you. If you have other clinics list, please share with me!  !


----------



## CPRR

tc302 said:


> Considering going to Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for Rhinoplasty Revision! Please give me some reviews on them.
> I can't find Nplus website. Do you guys know what's their website?


Does anyone have feedback on JK Plastic Surgery


----------



## tc302

Has anyone felt all the pain during their surgery? I have... I was screaming and the doctors knew... This was at DREAM clinic. Did Rhino and Lipo... 
I just want a good clinic that can deliver results!!! 
Right now considering Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for revision and FC.


----------



## mlydzz

tc302 said:


> Has anyone felt all the pain during their surgery? I have... I was screaming and the doctors knew... This was at DREAM clinic. Did Rhino and Lipo...
> I just want a good clinic that can deliver results!!!
> Right now considering Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for revision and FC.


Oh my god im sorry you went through that you shouldn't have..
Ive only read bad reviews about dream. I recommend you type the clinics name on the search box, theres plenty of information.
Found some from iWell:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anaesthesia-safety.933947/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rhinoplasty-at-iwell-ps.951440/#post-30611116

Try other platforms for searching information as TPF won't have that many since theyre barely mentioned.


----------



## lovelypeach

@tc302 Oh gosh you shouldn't feel much pain... sorry to hear that, the PS team should take care of you and make sure you don't feel pain
Last time I heard from Iwell it was back in January 2017 or maybe December 2016. They appeared to be pretty good. I have no update though I haven't been researching for a while (so busy atm)
Try looking for korean forums, everyone was talking about it back then

What FC surgeries are you planning to get?


----------



## tc302

lovelypeach said:


> @tc302 Oh gosh you shouldn't feel much pain... sorry to hear that, the PS team should take care of you and make sure you don't feel pain
> Last time I heard from Iwell it was back in January 2017 or maybe December 2016. They appeared to be pretty good. I have no update though I haven't been researching for a while (so busy atm)
> Try looking for korean forums, everyone was talking about it back then
> 
> What FC surgeries are you planning to get?



What bad reviews are on Iwells? I am considering them as they are good for nose and face. Dont know how to read korean and been trying to log in Babitalk but they require phone number. What forums should I use? Would appreciate it!

I am thinking of doing 3D and vline FC.


----------



## summerlux

tc302 said:


> Has anyone felt all the pain during their surgery? I have... I was screaming and the doctors knew... This was at DREAM clinic. Did Rhino and Lipo...
> I just want a good clinic that can deliver results!!!
> Right now considering Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for revision and FC.


omg thats horrible...theres been mixed reviews with DREAM clinic on here so that really leaves a bad impression

and i wouldnt recommend top class, there were several people on here who had botched nose jobs from that clinic


----------



## smile07

Just to add on to the conversation, I read some pretty bad reviews about DA in this forum. Has anybody been there recently? Have they changed much? 
I am interested in facial contouring surgery and their results look pretty good to me (doll like results). Would love any recent reviews on them.


----------



## anithic

I've been looking into GNG but I can't seem to find any negative or even neutral reviews. For some reason that makes me suspicious but I'm hoping I'm wrong. [emoji28]

Has anyone had an unhappy experience at GNG?


----------



## MissOrange

Another reason NOT to go to Dr Lee at DAPRS clinic (also known as DA) for facial fat graft. I paid for a third fat graft with him in April as the fat graft in July and September did not last and this time he only took fat from one donor thigh!!! He chose the thigh that was 1/2 an inch thinner than the other and made it even thinner and now more pronounced asymmetric to the other thigh. I had no idea he did this until I awoke in recovery! Why would an experienced plastic surgeon specialising in fat grafting only suction fat from one donor thigh and not both for symmetry like he did for the first 2 facial fat grafts on me? Was he in a hurry? Did he not care about the donor site result? He keeps denying I had a shadow doctor. First the interpreter consultant offered me CCTV but then Dr Lee refused and wouldn't even show CCTV of the doctors who entered the theatre during my operation to prove I did not have a shadow doctor. I never got any bandages or tape on my thigh either so it had extensive bruising. Here is what my thighs look like now ...mirror reflection to capture the back of my thighs as he suctioned from only one inner posterior thigh 2 months ago. Freaky! One huge thigh and one thin thigh. Irresponsible!


----------



## astrid07

MissOrange said:


> Another reason NOT to go to Dr Lee at DAPRS clinic (also known as DA) for facial fat graft. I paid for a third fat graft with him in April as the fat graft in July and September did not last and this time he only took fat from one donor thigh!!! He chose the thigh that was 1/2 an inch thinner than the other and made it even thinner and now more pronounced asymmetric to the other thigh. I had no idea he did this until I awoke in recovery! Why would an experienced plastic surgeon specialising in fat grafting only suction fat from one donor thigh and not both for symmetry like he did for the first 2 facial fat grafts on me? Was he in a hurry? Did he not care about the donor site result? He keeps denying I had a shadow doctor. First the interpreter consultant offered me CCTV but then Dr Lee refused and wouldn't even show CCTV of the doctors who entered the theatre during my operation to prove I did not have a shadow doctor. I never got any bandages or tape on my thigh either so it had extensive bruising. Here is what my thighs look like now ...mirror reflection to capture the back of my thighs as he suctioned from only one inner posterior thigh 2 months ago. Freaky! One huge thigh and one thin thigh. Irresponsible!



oh my gosh. I'm considering to have fat grafting for face and breast and if you thighs gonna be like that, I'll refuse even how much they give me discount for OP


----------



## joybo

I'm in Seoul right now for some consultations, staying at a shared Airbnb place, and there's another girl here who got a revision rhinoplasty from MVP. I just wanted to share her negative experience as all the gals here at the house are really upset for her. She saved for a long time working an office job and is not wealthy, but she comes from a country known for being like super super wealthy. It seems because of her passport, MVP must have assumed she was loaded and totally ripped her off! They charged her 15mil won!!! Since this is her first time here, she had no idea about prices and assumed maybe because it was revision, it was expensive. Plus, she was desperate to have her deviation fixed. That's more or about the same as what VIP charges for revision rhino using rib cartilage! And VIP is well known for targeting foreigners and being super expensive. Except VIP has only one surgeon, who if I remember correctly is ENT too and focuses on proper function and specializes and really does an amazing job with rib rhino and the aftercare and accommodations at VIP are amazing. Like car pickups and drop off, daily deswelling/facial treatments, taking us out to dinner, even a free officetel you can stay at, the whole nine yards! Like you're really a freaking VIP! But for MVP, a borderline factory place, to charge that much is ridiculous! And it wasn't even rib rhino! Another girl here had her Korean friend call and berate them and she said it seemed like they knew they overcharged and so all they said is that she agreed on the price so there is nothing they can do now. As for her actual results, I don't know as she is still bandaged up. But I just wanted to warn of shady pricing! So beware!


----------



## joybo

And as for fat grafting to the face, definitely don't go to one of the factories! Back in 2013, when I went to VIP for my nose, I tried to skimp on fat graft to forehead by going to Grand, since it was right next door and it was way cheaper than VIP. Plus bus loads of people were there so I assumed if this many people are going there, it cant be that bad. It was a spur of the moment thing, I didn't do any research on FG at the time. And I thought FG was just a simple procedure that any surgeon can do. Well, another girl who was also at VIP at the same time got hers done at VIP and she looked pretty much like MissOrange's second picture after she was done. Just a few tiny little half centimeter square bandage tapes here and there on her face. When I came out of my fat graft my entire forehead was completely covered in bandage tape and I felt like I was just tossed onto a folding recliner chair in a big recovery room that had two rows of these chairs all with bodies laying on them with a variety of bandages, bruises, and swelling. One Chinese lady kept moaning and screaming and it just made the whole setting really scary. I felt so cold I kept shivering. Anyway, besides being a slightly traumatic experience, I now have lumps on my forehead, and I did have a ton of bruising in the back of my thighs. As for the other girl, no lumps! When VIP was first trying to sell me their FG the consultant kept saying how Dr Lee separates the fat really finely and then injects it with precision layer by layer so that more fat will be retained and retained more evenly. I didn't listen and now ugh. Well, few days ago I went to MVP, before I learned of what happened to my housemate, to ask about inner thigh liposuction and FG to fix my forehead and they pretty much said that they would also bandage up my entire forehead afterwards and that lumps just happen, that it's very typical of FG. So what does that say about their technique???


----------



## MissOrange

joybo said:


> And as for fat grafting to the face, definitely don't go to one of the factories! Back in 2013, when I went to VIP for my nose, I tried to skimp on fat graft to forehead by going to Grand, since it was right next door and it was way cheaper than VIP. Plus bus loads of people were there so I assumed if this many people are going there, it cant be that bad. It was a spur of the moment thing, I didn't do any research on FG at the time. And I thought FG was just a simple procedure that any surgeon can do. Well, another girl who was also at VIP at the same time got hers done at VIP and she looked pretty much like MissOrange's second picture after she was done. Just a few tiny little half centimeter square bandage tapes here and there on her face. When I came out of my fat graft my entire forehead was completely covered in bandage tape and I felt like I was just tossed onto a folding recliner chair in a big recovery room that had two rows of these chairs all with bodies laying on them with a variety of bandages, bruises, and swelling. One Chinese lady kept moaning and screaming and it just made the whole setting really scary. I felt so cold I kept shivering. Anyway, besides being a slightly traumatic experience, I now have lumps on my forehead, and I did have a ton of bruising in the back of my thighs. As for the other girl, no lumps! When VIP was first trying to sell me their FG the consultant kept saying how Dr Lee separates the fat really finely and then injects it with precision layer by layer so that more fat will be retained and retained more evenly. I didn't listen and now ugh. Well, few days ago I went to MVP, before I learned of what happened to my housemate, to ask about inner thigh liposuction and FG to fix my forehead and they pretty much said that they would also bandage up my entire forehead afterwards and that lumps just happen, that it's very typical of FG. So what does that say about their technique???


Oh wow sorry to read this. Yes the proper way is to put the fat in layers across the forehead and the temples to keep smooth. Watch 101 East on YouTube on plastic surgery. They also feature the Grand and mention there was a death in the past at this hospital! You were very brave to try the Grand. I avoid any large hospitals as there is more chance of shadow doctors. For fat grafting you could also look at Fresh and SMPS clinics also. MVP did my eyelid fat grafting which is good. So far I have had 3 fat grafts to my face since July 2016. I am hoping 3 is enough as it is getting costly!!! It's either that or a face full of dermal fillers! That said, I have only had one fat graft to my forehead and temples and that has lasted so I think once you get it redone in layers it will be fine forever.


----------



## astrid07

MissOrange said:


> Oh wow sorry to read this. Yes the proper way is to put the fat in layers across the forehead and the temples to keep smooth. Watch 101 East on YouTube on plastic surgery. They also feature the Grand and mention there was a death in the past at this hospital! You were very brave to try the Grand. I avoid any large hospitals as there is more chance of shadow doctors. For fat grafting you could also look at Fresh and SMPS clinics also. MVP did my eyelid fat grafting which is good. So far I have had 3 fat grafts to my face since July 2016. I am hoping 3 is enough as it is getting costly!!! It's either that or a face full of dermal fillers! That said, I have only had one fat graft to my forehead and temples and that has lasted so I think once you get it redone in layers it will be fine forever.


I'm so glad that you are here! never heard about SMPS but I'll definitely go and check on their website. Fresh seems like have a lots of good reviews though.


----------



## dloreangel

wow. this is a great thread to read about negative experience. thanks guys for sharing... i spent 20 minutes reading all these and i learnt so much


----------



## trufflegogo

dloreangel said:


> wow. this is a great thread to read about negative experience. thanks guys for sharing... i spent 20 minutes reading all these and i learnt so much


same here, this has been one of my main resourced for looking up the places, but remember not to rely too much on it because it is also loaded with promoters and clinics


----------



## Suzymcling

dloreangel said:


> wow. this is a great thread to read about negative experience. thanks guys for sharing... i spent 20 minutes reading all these and i learnt so much



yeahhh I think so too! Such a great thread. I will spend some more time reading this from page 1


----------



## usagichanman

astrid07 said:


> Hi  usagichanman, I'm thinking about breast fat grafting and facial fat grafting as well. I researched some of clinics and there are Fresh, JW, Nslim and Miyin. Those are specialized in liposuction and fat grafting. I don't know much about breast implant but these clinics might can help you. If you have other clinics list, please share with me!  !



Thank you, I searched about Fresh and they seem to very good with real looking before after photos!! Exactly the way I want it. Haven't asked for prices yet though. I will probably ask! 

As for breast implant i will go with dr. Park Jinseok since he seems to very reputable and is the only one I know that do Natrelle (gummy bear implants), and gave me a reasonable price of 6.3M KRW, which is the normal price he gives to korean patients. 

I talked to daprs, and they quoted me:
8.8M krw for cheekbone reduction
3.5M krw for full face fat graft
3.3M krw for hairline reduction by hair implant (every 1000 pcs)
And I'm now asking for ptosis correction and nose tip plasty (since what I did in japan is only alar reduction and bridge implant), and also lip fillers, but I might do those here instead because I already have a doctor I can trust. 
They (daprs) also said that I can negotiate with the price but I have to come to them directly for that. 

But then, I got a message telling me that DAPRS is not good, and missorange's recent post above made me unsure. 

So, anyone has a consistantly good/minimal bad reviews clinic that are good in:
- cheekbone reduction
- hairline reduction (hair implants preffered)
- ptosis correction?

Doesn't have to be all the same clinic/hospital. 
I'm just confused at this point because almost every clinic i know are "bad" or "blacklist" 
Please help, anything will be great. 

Thank you


----------



## mlydzz

usagichanman said:


> Thank you, I searched about Fresh and they seem to very good with real looking before after photos!! Exactly the way I want it. Haven't asked for prices yet though. I will probably ask!
> 
> As for breast implant i will go with dr. Park Jinseok since he seems to very reputable and is the only one I know that do Natrelle (gummy bear implants), and gave me a reasonable price of 6.3M KRW, which is the normal price he gives to korean patients.
> 
> I talked to daprs, and they quoted me:
> 8.8M krw for cheekbone reduction
> 3.5M krw for full face fat graft
> 3.3M krw for hairline reduction by hair implant (every 1000 pcs)
> And I'm now asking for ptosis correction and nose tip plasty (since what I did in japan is only alar reduction and bridge implant), and also lip fillers, but I might do those here instead because I already have a doctor I can trust.
> They (daprs) also said that I can negotiate with the price but I have to come to them directly for that.
> 
> But then, I got a message telling me that DAPRS is not good, and missorange's recent post above made me unsure.
> 
> So, anyone has a consistantly good/minimal bad reviews clinic that are good in:
> - cheekbone reduction
> - hairline reduction (hair implants preffered)
> - ptosis correction?
> 
> Doesn't have to be all the same clinic/hospital.
> I'm just confused at this point because almost every clinic i know are "bad" or "blacklist"
> Please help, anything will be great.
> 
> Thank you


For hairline check out  romimo and JP plastic surgery.
(Ive listed them on my saved notes from people who went there usually i just saw one from each)
http://romimo.co.kr/
Wow i found this list

http://www.kmhglobal.com/find-my-clinic/hair-restoration-surgery

JP is included in there


----------



## leahh19

what? all this time, i heard that the girl who died at Grand lied about her medical history and cause the complication. 
GRAND is off my list now! SCARY!


----------



## Baconiser

anyone has experience at Dr Park Jin Seok clinic?


----------



## lovelypeach

@tc302 I don't know where I can find negative reviews about this clinic. except hidden PS groups in Korea. I'm sure they are a lot of things to say about it


----------



## blackie66

Tom Tom said:


> HiHi, I also learned from my Korean friend (who is an interpreter for a few plastic surgery clinics) that they do have a  "blacklisted" PS clinics within their circle.
> 
> Surprisingly, her list is similar with the one that was shown here
> 
> She told me that there are clinics which are big in size (some occupied the whole building) with over 10 doctors working there. You may be impressed by its size, stylist decor, beautiful receptionists and consultants and friendly doctors who are good in sales talk. But as a foreigner, you don't realise the academic background and PS experience of the doctors. Of course, there may be a few doctors especially the clinic in charge are experienced in PS. But there are also many doctors there who are just freshly graduated or are with limited PS experience. If you commit your surgery to the inexperienced one, can you imagine what will be the result? By luck, you can get a ok result (of course, some people will be happy as long as their nose bridge has become higher). But chances are you will be disappointed and can't do nothing in a foreign country! At most the clinics can offer a revision for you.
> 
> So I would suggest those who are interested in doing PS in Korea not to focus their short list ONLY on those big clinics with lots of advertisements. Never judge ONLY on size and impressive "sales talk"
> 
> One should have a better understanding of the doctors' expertise and experience in doing your surgery. I don't believe a doctor can be a specialist in doing PS for your whole body like facelift, nose, eye, breast, bone etc.
> 
> I have done my upper and lower eyelids by a plastic surgeon Dr. Choi Yeop who only focus on doing eye surgery in his own clinic. Most of his patients are by referrals.
> I am very pleased with the result. I have referred my friend to have his upper and lower eyelids done by Dr. Choi two years ago. And he is also happy with the result.
> After my facelift surgery 3 weeks ago in Korea, I am considering a brow lift with Dr. Choi next year. I will have a consultation with him in early November while I will have my fat graft touch up then


----------



## blackie66

@ Tom Tom: Glad that your eyelids surgery with Dr Choi Yeop went well. What procedures did you do? Incisional double eyelids? As for your lower eyelids surgery, is that fat repositioning for under eyes? May I know how much you paid for each of the procedures? Is Dr Choi good at parallel type crease, epicanthoplasty and eyebag fat repositioning? Would love to see your result, if you don't mind sharing . Can email me privately, I am thinking of going to Dr Choi too.


----------



## blackie66

Tom Tom said:


> HiHi, I also learned from my Korean friend (who is an interpreter for a few plastic surgery clinics) that they do have a  "blacklisted" PS clinics within their circle.
> 
> Surprisingly, her list is similar with the one that was shown here
> 
> She told me that there are clinics which are big in size (some occupied the whole building) with over 10 doctors working there. You may be impressed by its size, stylist decor, beautiful receptionists and consultants and friendly doctors who are good in sales talk. But as a foreigner, you don't realise the academic background and PS experience of the doctors. Of course, there may be a few doctors especially the clinic in charge are experienced in PS. But there are also many doctors there who are just freshly graduated or are with limited PS experience. If you commit your surgery to the inexperienced one, can you imagine what will be the result? By luck, you can get a ok result (of course, some people will be happy as long as their nose bridge has become higher). But chances are you will be disappointed and can't do nothing in a foreign country! At most the clinics can offer a revision for you.
> 
> So I would suggest those who are interested in doing PS in Korea not to focus their short list ONLY on those big clinics with lots of advertisements. Never judge ONLY on size and impressive "sales talk"
> 
> One should have a better understanding of the doctors' expertise and experience in doing your surgery. I don't believe a doctor can be a specialist in doing PS for your whole body like facelift, nose, eye, breast, bone etc.
> 
> I have done my upper and lower eyelids by a plastic surgeon Dr. Choi Yeop who only focus on doing eye surgery in his own clinic. Most of his patients are by referrals.
> I am very pleased with the result. I have referred my friend to have his upper and lower eyelids done by Dr. Choi two years ago. And he is also happy with the result.
> After my facelift surgery 3 weeks ago in Korea, I am considering a brow lift with Dr. Choi next year. I will have a consultation with him in early November while I will have my fat graft touch up then



Glad that your eyelids surgery with Dr Choi Yeop went well. What procedures did you do? Incisional double eyelids? As for your lower eyelids surgery, is that fat repositioning for under eyes? May I know how much you paid for each of the procedures? Is Dr Choi good at parallel type crease, epicanthoplasty and eyebag fat repositioning? Would love to see your result, if you don't mind sharing . Can email me privately, I am thinking of going to Dr Choi too.


----------



## Andy.L.Park

lol. All list item is well-known hospital.. ^^


----------



## mlydzz

Andy.L.Park said:


> lol. All list item is well-known hospital.. ^^


well known doesnt mean good


----------



## Andy.L.Park

mlydzz said:


> well known doesnt mean good


 Ye... I mentioned about it on my thread


----------



## beauty12

..


----------



## beauty12

Tom Tom said:


> HiHi, I also learned from my Korean friend (who is an interpreter for a few plastic surgery clinics) that they do have a  "blacklisted" PS clinics within their circle.
> 
> Surprisingly, her list is similar with the one that was shown here
> 
> She told me that there are clinics which are big in size (some occupied the whole building) with over 10 doctors working there. You may be impressed by its size, stylist decor, beautiful receptionists and consultants and friendly doctors who are good in sales talk. But as a foreigner, you don't realise the academic background and PS experience of the doctors. Of course, there may be a few doctors especially the clinic in charge are experienced in PS. But there are also many doctors there who are just freshly graduated or are with limited PS experience. If you commit your surgery to the inexperienced one, can you imagine what will be the result? By luck, you can get a ok result (of course, some people will be happy as long as their nose bridge has become higher). But chances are you will be disappointed and can't do nothing in a foreign country! At most the clinics can offer a revision for you.
> 
> So I would suggest those who are interested in doing PS in Korea not to focus their short list ONLY on those big clinics with lots of advertisements. Never judge ONLY on size and impressive "sales talk"
> 
> One should have a better understanding of the doctors' expertise and experience in doing your surgery. I don't believe a doctor can be a specialist in doing PS for your whole body like facelift, nose, eye, breast, bone etc.
> 
> I have done my upper and lower eyelids by a plastic surgeon Dr. Choi Yeop who only focus on doing eye surgery in his own clinic. Most of his patients are by referrals.
> I am very pleased with the result. I have referred my friend to have his upper and lower eyelids done by Dr. Choi two years ago. And he is also happy with the result.
> After my facelift surgery 3 weeks ago in Korea, I am considering a brow lift with Dr. Choi next year. I will have a consultation with him in early November while I will have my fat graft touch up then



Hi tom tom

Can you also give me more information   perhaps share before and after pictures?
Also Where / which dr did your facelift? Are you satisfied with it so far? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlydzz

Jainx said:


> Thanks for sharing very helpful info with us
> definitely avoiding infamous Ps hospital is very very super important
> also, you guys can refer to shop.eunogo.com which offers consultation service with certified medical doctor in Seoul, whos going to operater your ps.!


seriously u dont have to copy paste this every f where


----------



## BeautyPie

I see the blacklisted clinics but could you add the specific offenses as well?


----------



## BeautyPie

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic




Please add the specific reasons as to why these clinics are blacklisted. Offenses can vary and it doesnt help to lump all these clinics as egregious offenders


----------



## ysk

https://translate.google.co.jp/tran...=healthranking&logNo=220772699718&prev=search

This is the blacklist of cosmetic surgery clinics in Korea, published by the Korean governmental agency in 2015. I can see BK, Grand, and Wonjin are listed. It will be helpful if anyone who is capable of reading Korean writes down all clinics listed.


----------



## Zephel

ysk said:


> https://translate.google.co.jp/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&u=http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=healthranking&logNo=220772699718&prev=search
> 
> This is the blacklist of cosmetic surgery clinics in Korea, published by the Korean governmental agency in 2015. I can see BK, Grand, and Wonjin are listed. It will be helpful if anyone who is capable of reading Korean writes down all clinics listed.



I'll help. The listed:

1. Grand (Seocho-dong)
2. Grand (Sinsa-dong)
3. Myeongpoon 
4. Apgu-jeong Seoul
5. Jelim 
6. BK
7. Wonjin
8. Gangnam Won
9. Lapians
10. Opera
11. Lee-hee mun (www.eyemagic.co.kr)


----------



## oreocream

StellaST said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I’m going to post this in order to reduce this terrible damage case.
> I have worked for plastic surgery hospital for 4 and a half years, so I thought I knew somewhat in this field than others. However, it is absolutely my mistake.
> 
> I had Revision Rhinoplasty Osteotomy and Zygoma reduction in 13 July 2015 at View Plastic Surgery.
> 
> As a View Plastic Surgery employee, generally we could get benefits, but I didn’t want to provide my before & after pictures and tie down by the modeling contract. Hence, I just got an ordinary discount and paid 5.5M.
> 
> Since then, a problem has been encountered.
> 
> I got an osteotomy and pretty nostril reduction together. (Usually revision operation may not receive the additional fees)
> 
> Since I was a young child, I have the habit of covering my whole face with a blanket even during winter and summer. However, I’ve felt a little rusty heavy and stuff feeling whenever breathing after the revision operation. After this revision operation, I’ve used a nasal spray which is used for rhinitis patients. Everything was wired for real at this time. It was completely different with previous experiences. So I got a CT as I was freaking curious.
> 
> My nasal septum was deviated. Really very much. The nasal septum was definitely lying down. The right part of the nostril just has small spot to breathe. Surely the degree of deviation is visible with the naked eye. My snoring becomes worse and breathing is uncomfortable thoroughly, so I have to bring the nasal spray every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left one is before operation and the right side is after twice operations.
> 
> My colleagues who saw this above picture told me I must report nasal condition, but I didn't want it since the hospital was my workplace and the doctor in charge of my operation was nice.
> 
> Although I was an empolyee working in the plastic surgery, I too  a treatment at Samsung Hospital cause I had a deep distrust of my hospital.
> 
> Unfortunately, the physician of Samsung Hospital adviced they won't be able to treat my nose and my case can be corrected at otolarygology. Adding to this,  since it had been less than 6 months, it was hard to check my nose thoroughly.
> 
> I reserved the otolaryngology of Samsung Hospital in October again.
> 
> As I expected, my nasal condition became more worse than before. I fixed the date for the surgery with earlier date on Feburary 24 of 2017. In the interim, I quitted View Plastic Surgery.
> 
> On the day of surgery,  I got operation for deviated nasal septum(DSN). While I was hospitalized, I thought too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a medical certification of Samsung Hospital. They said I need an additional treatment.
> 
> My doctor diagnosed when he opended my nose, the columella nasi hadn't been tied, and he asked if I didn't feel clattering. To put it simply, it was a total disaster! Morover, he said I need reoperation rhinoplasty again but I must be checked 6 months later.
> 
> Well, I felt clattering inside nose but it was better than deviated nasalseptum.
> Cause the most important thing was breathing.
> The last surgery is done perfectly and the discomfort for breathing became better.
> I visited otolaryngology every 2 weeks whereas I visit to check my nose every 2 months.
> 
> Aftter this operation, I contacted to View Plastic Surgery and explained my nasal condition. I went to View on March 15 of 2017 and met  prior doctor in charge of my surgery. I gave him my surgical history of Samsung Hospital, confirmation of hospitalization and CT everything what I have.
> 
> The prior doctor said he will check the every document and call me.
> For last 4 months, many things were happended to me.
> 
> *This is order of incidents.*
> My pridor doctor denied the disastrous surgical result in the beginning. He admitted it after checking my pictures submitted. Hospital offered settlement with just 2,500,000 won *->* I rejected the settlement with 2.5M and suggested handling with insurance. *-> *The insurer rejected agreement. (I got first reoperation on July 13 of 2015 but their insurance company was changed on July 30. I got second reoperation so that View rejected dealing with agreement through insurance.) *-> *View offered settlement with 2.5 M again and suggested the following options. 1) I needed to ask the rest settlement money to my prior doctor (At that time, the prior doctor already quitted View). 2) dealing this agreement through Consumer Protection Board or Korea Medical Dispute Mediation and Arbitration Agency*. ->* After all, I agreed 2,500,000 won on July 10 of 2017.
> 
> 
> By the way, what the hell is this..? I went to View Plastic Surgery on July 10 but View’s legal manager said View’s representative doctor doesn’t want to give 2.5M to me unexpectedly!!
> 
> They said how nasal septum was deviated with the reoperation at View.
> Guys, my nasal septum was deviated without any reason????
> Although View Plastic Surgery already has checked my nasal condition through CT, they attempt to cover up the heaven with their palm.
> 
> According to the legal manager, the representative doctor said he doesn’t want to deal many patient’s complaints like me due to the terminated doctor anymore. Also, he said the terminated doctor should deal all complaints by himself so that I ought to ask my settlement to the terminated doctor.
> 
> Then why do most of hospitals employ attending doctor? And the representative doctor should do surgery all alone!
> I have a disadvantage since I had a surgery at View where was my workplace.
> 
> Honestly, I wanted to deal this settlement through Consumer Protection Board, but individually I just tried to handle this hell agreement between View and me. Probably View Plastic Surgery doesn’t have an idea to deal with my settlement in the beginning.
> 
> They never replied my message and received my call for 3 days. In the end, I noticed them I’ll post my disadvantages on the Internet to let people know this true and later on, they finally called me. They said they were busy for 3 days….
> 
> They must look down me, so they noticed me about the result of settlement directly even if they could call me to tell about it. I had to visit View in the middle work.
> 
> I have plenty of evidences; CT that I have taken continually, medical history, etc.
> 
> View Plastic Surgery should not handle me as if I’m a general patient who complains about just their external beauty after surgery. Since I had zygoma reduction at View with my first reoperation, I was able to take CT even before surgery. They usually don’t take CT in case of rhinoplasty.
> 
> They’re too bad to me who worked there for about 2 years. They have different conscience with other physicians who save people life.
> 
> I’m posting this story in order to reduce similar damages like me. View Plastic Surgery where I got surgeries was at exit 11 of Gangnam Station originally but now they moved to Shinnonhyeon Station in June. I’ve heard it’s scale is the biggest one currently.
> 
> View Plastic Surgery is pretty famous since they appeared on TV program such as Let Me In. Someone has heard about View at once. If someone sincerely wants to get operation at View, please get surgery from the representative doctor. Then you’ll be able to take settlement easily if you go through surgical damage like me. Brutally honest, I can’t sure whether the chief does every surgeries professionally. If you send me message personally, I can let you know as much as I know.
> 
> I do hope you’ll not go through this advantage like me. I understand we would like to be beautiful and pretty through cosmetic surgery, but it goes wrong, that leaves the huge hurt. I’m fed up with arguing with them.
> 
> Please don’t go to View Plastic Surgery….  Please take good and beautiful surgical result at the honest hospital. Please do not be fooled by glitzy advertising and their fame…
> 
> I’m sosososo much depressed even while I posting it now. I’m supposed to go to Samsung Hospital next week and the physician will decide reoperation. This is for not beauty but treatment. I will remove the moving columella nasi and implant.
> 
> I’ve come all the way in order to make my nose return back. I regret my troubled past….
> 
> I would sincerely appreciate your time.
> 
> *I’m going to summarize for those who don’t have enough time to read my long story.*​
> I got reoperation rhinoplasty at View Plastic Surgery where I worked at that time.
> Through twice reoperations, my nasal septum was deviated.
> I was not able to complain about my nasal condition since I was working at View.
> After changing my employment, I went through the surgery for deviated nasal septum.
> I noticed my damage to the doctor in charge of my surgery.
> View Plastic Surgery offered settlement with 2.5M. (I still couldn’t know the basis of 2.5M)
> All things considered including the initial surgical cost and treatment & operation at Samsung Hospital, 2.5M is an exorbitant price but after all, I agreed with them after 4 months.
> On the day of agreement, the chief of View rejected the settlement unexpectedly. (The chief doesn’t want to handle all complaints of the terminated doctor. Moreover, he has insisted my nasal septum was deviated naturally not from their operation. )



As a former PS patient at View, I find this post very disturbing.


----------



## Gats

StellaST said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I’m going to post this in order to reduce this terrible damage case.
> I have worked for plastic surgery hospital for 4 and a half years, so I thought I knew somewhat in this field than others. However, it is absolutely my mistake.
> 
> I had Revision Rhinoplasty Osteotomy and Zygoma reduction in 13 July 2015 at View Plastic Surgery.
> SNIP



Thanks for sharing your experience @StellaST. If View treated you like this, I can't imagine how a foreigner would be treated if they had a problem after surgery.

Question, since you worked there before you must know who the best doctor is for each procedure, did you choose this doctor at View for your rhino? Since he quit, it's scary to think he can work for another clinic now and no one knows he does bad work.


----------



## Gantz

Zephel said:


> I'll help. The listed:
> 
> 1. Grand (Seocho-dong)
> 2. Grand (Sinsa-dong)
> 3. Myeongpoon
> 4. Apgu-jeong Seoul
> 5. Jelim
> 6. BK
> 7. Wonjin
> 8. Gangnam Won
> 9. Lapians
> 10. Opera
> 11. Lee-hee mun (www.eyemagic.co.kr)


In number 9, do you mean Lavian or Lapians as you wrote?


----------



## StellaST

oreocream said:


> As a former PS patient at View, I find this post very disturbing.



What kind of surgeries did you have? Is everything perfect?


----------



## oreocream

StellaST said:


> What kind of surgeries did you have? Is everything perfect?



Honestly, I did not enjoy my stay in Korea at all. I hated everything from View's service to the apartment they offered me. Throughout my stay, I really just wanted to go home. I've lost all motivation to even go out to explore Seoul. This is not the first time I'm doing PS, but it's the first time I really hated my stay in Korea.

There are only 2 positives I can take away from my time in Seoul - the wonderful consultants (thanks Ji Ae!) and my surgery results. I can't complain about my results, it's exactly what I wanted. That aside, everything else stinks. Everything is about money, money and money.

I'm so sorry to hear what View did to you. Last time I checked, my doctor (Dr Lee Dong Chan) is still working there so I don't think he's the one who operated on you. Are you a model contracted at View or a staff working in the clinic?


----------



## sallylee0212

Insecur1ties said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Anybody from Singapore here?
> I always wanted to get alarplasty since 2 years ago? So someone introduced me to BK (they have a clinic in Singapore) for video consultation. They suggest me to get both alarplasty and nose lengthening. Because if I were to get alarplasty itself, it will look "weird". I asked about BK on another thread, someone said that there's many bad reviews about BK. She said she's considering MVP and another clinic. I've read afew reviews about MVP here, and they are pretty good. So now I'm considering MVP, I contacted ellena on kakao, sent her my pictures and I'm waiting for her reply now.
> 
> Btw, anymore reviews about MVP?[/QUO
> 
> Hello,
> I have Kakao too, do you mind telling me Ellen's Kakao ID?


----------



## CrowoRem

Oh, Thx for sharing!


----------



## Teeteetee

Zephel said:


> I'll help. The listed:
> 
> 1. Grand (Seocho-dong)
> 2. Grand (Sinsa-dong)
> 3. Myeongpoon
> 4. Apgu-jeong Seoul
> 5. Jelim
> 6. BK
> 7. Wonjin
> 8. Gangnam Won
> 9. Lapians
> 10. Opera
> 11. Lee-hee mun (www.eyemagic.co.kr)


I agree. Jelim is a whack place. SO SUSPICIOUS. They keep advertising for facial liposuction, double chin lipo and buccal fat but they way they run their practice is just unbelievable. Avoid.


----------



## PinkPeeps83

Does anyone know anything about Answer Clinic (where Edward Avila got work done)? They're social media is pretty sketchy... a lot of their patient examples they post are from other clinics/google images, and when I asked them about it, they just pulled the images down.


----------



## Gats

PinkPeeps83 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Answer Clinic (where Edward Avila got work done)? They're social media is pretty sketchy... a lot of their patient examples they post are from other clinics/google images, and when I asked them about it, they just pulled the images down.



How do you search whether a pic was used somewhere else before? I assume it's not just based on filename, some sort of photo analysis has to be done right?


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

Gats said:


> How do you search whether a pic was used somewhere else before? I assume it's not just based on filename, some sort of photo analysis has to be done right?



You can reverse search images via sites like Tineye. 

If I knew a clinic was stealing and trying to pass of some other clinic's pics as their own, I'd run, not walk, the other way. Incredibly shady.


----------



## PinkPeeps83

cute_lil_fiend said:


> You can reverse search images via sites like Tineye.
> 
> If I knew a clinic was stealing and trying to pass of some other clinic's pics as their own, I'd run, not walk, the other way. Incredibly shady.


 Yea after seeing that, I did a 180 and  am no longer considering them. It's not even a lesser known image, it's one of the most popular images you find when you google Korean Plastic Surgery. She was a patient from JK Clinic and I believe is on their page still. It makes me not believe that the other images they sent me of their past patients are really theirs either...

Speaking of that, is there a better way to insure what clinics are sending are actually their work? I've asked for a few patient examples from GnG, but now I'm scared they might be guilty of the same thing (and any other clinic for that matter).


----------



## cute_lil_fiend

PinkPeeps83 said:


> Speaking of that, is there a better way to insure what clinics are sending are actually their work? I've asked for a few patient examples from GnG, but now I'm scared they might be guilty of the same thing (and any other clinic for that matter).



Some clinics will have the patient change into their distinctive patient robes pre-surgery for the before pics, so you could look at the robes (if shown).
Otherwise, it can be really hard to tell.


----------



## Chidcho

I want to know the reasons too.
From your list, I cannot go anywhere


----------



## sarah_Luv

MissOrange said:


> Another reason NOT to go to Dr Lee at DAPRS clinic (also known as DA) for facial fat graft. I paid for a third fat graft with him in April as the fat graft in July and September did not last and this time he only took fat from one donor thigh!!! He chose the thigh that was 1/2 an inch thinner than the other and made it even thinner and now more pronounced asymmetric to the other thigh. I had no idea he did this until I awoke in recovery! Why would an experienced plastic surgeon specialising in fat grafting only suction fat from one donor thigh and not both for symmetry like he did for the first 2 facial fat grafts on me? Was he in a hurry? Did he not care about the donor site result? He keeps denying I had a shadow doctor. First the interpreter consultant offered me CCTV but then Dr Lee refused and wouldn't even show CCTV of the doctors who entered the theatre during my operation to prove I did not have a shadow doctor. I never got any bandages or tape on my thigh either so it had extensive bruising. Here is what my thighs look like now ...mirror reflection to capture the back of my thighs as he suctioned from only one inner posterior thigh 2 months ago. Freaky! One huge thigh and one thin thigh. Irresponsible!


oh my gosh! I was thinking about having fat transfer to sunken areas and what kind of clinic could do such poor job on patient?? unbelievable.... I'm so sorry that you went through all the unnecessary procedures and the pains... I'll never go DAPS!


----------



## eloralove

Hi everyone! I'm planning on doing my nonincisional double eyelid surgery at Cinderella. I'm going for a natural look and they quoted me less than $400 for the procedure...I know the price sounds super cheap but it's because I speak Korean fluently so they think I'm a local even though I'm from America and they're doing a summer special. Other clinics on my short list are Dream, IWell, and New Line in Busan. Can anyone tell me if cinderella is good or if any of the other ones on my list are good?


----------



## eloralove

Also, I'm planning on doing arm or thigh liposuction or the new liposuction "shots" where they just take our a certain number of cc from your problem areas and where the recovery period is super short with minimal swelling. Does anyone know any good clinics for this?


----------



## Gats

eloralove said:


> Also, I'm planning on doing arm or thigh liposuction or the new liposuction "shots" where they just take our a certain number of cc from your problem areas and where the recovery period is super short with minimal swelling. Does anyone know any good clinics for this?



I think that's referred to as mini liposuction. There is a thread on it but I haven't seen any reviews from people who've done it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-liposuction.967899/


----------



## Alara

speaking of DAPRS - they refused to give me tax free...I was really upset.


----------



## scandinavia

Alara said:


> speaking of DAPRS - they refused to give me tax free...I was really upset.


Aren't they suppose to give you tax return?? I thought all plastic surgery clinics did tax free...? Why did they refuse? 
I am planning to go there this month!!


----------



## Alara

scandinavia said:


> Aren't they suppose to give you tax return?? I thought all plastic surgery clinics did tax free...? Why did they refuse?
> I am planning to go there this month!!


yeah that's what I thought as well, but their reason was shameless, I didn't quite understand it, but it was something like it will affect them if they give me tax return.


----------



## ft1212

Alara said:


> yeah that's what I thought as well, but their reason was shameless, I didn't quite understand it, but it was something like it will affect them if they give me tax return.



Hi, I just checked their website! You can actually contact Medical Korea Information Centre if a hospital refuse to issue VAT refund form. 
http://daprseng.com/htm/media_notice_read.php?id=20197&mode=&cate=&page=1&key=&keyword=

Please complain about it! I really hate clinics with shady practices.


----------



## Fasi

Guys black listed means they r banned ? Or v should not go to them ?
I got good quotes from grand hospital ,any experience which doc is good there or I shouldn't go there at all?


----------



## versible

You should take that list with a grain of salt. And keep doing your research,i would suggest you to finish this thread, i found few things about big hospitals which i wouldn't name for quite upsetting. Would be better if you can go for a consult in clinics in your shortlist before you make any decision.. Never book surgery before you meet with the surgeon who will operate on you.


----------



## Orientalbella

I just had my eyes done at Jayjun in Gangnam almost 10 million won very horrible experience. Bad service and I do not recommend Jayjun to anyone, my blacklist and warning to getting wanting to go to jayjun.


----------



## Luzie

Orientalbella said:


> I just had my eyes done at Jayjun in Gangnam almost 10 million won very horrible experience. Bad service and I do not recommend Jayjun to anyone, my blacklist and warning to getting wanting to go to jayjun.


Do you mind sharing what procedures you did that cost almost 10 million won? That's daylight robbery since you only had your eyes done.


----------



## MyMe

Robinrenren said:


> so up to now we have 4 candidates:
> 
> *1- ID hospital
> 2- Grand
> 3- TLPS
> 4. BK *
> 
> )


TLPS was bad


----------



## sarah_Luv

Fasi said:


> Guys black listed means they r banned ? Or v should not go to them ?
> I got good quotes from grand hospital ,any experience which doc is good there or I shouldn't go there at all?


I think they are not banned because they still have their websites and receive consultation. However, better to keep away from those clinics.


----------



## caliRoll

It's a list of clinics where people have had negative experiences, and so the clinics' reputation and credibility are in question.  The caveat is that the definition of "negative" is not clearly defined and the reasons not clearly listed for each of the clinics.  It runs the gamut from someone not liking their results all the way up to major botches and even deaths.


----------



## kotrad

Alara said:


> yeah that's what I thought as well, but their reason was shameless, I didn't quite understand it, but it was something like it will affect them if they give me tax return.



I am pretty sure that is not normal. When researching I did see that clinics offer to give better prices when paying in cash as they can "avoid" paying tax, but certainly they should let you know in advance. If not you then you should get a receipt for your VAT returns. Perhaps you can contact the Korean Consumer Agency http://www.kca.go.kr/front/english/coun_05.jsp to inquiry what you can do in your case if they refuse, I mean it is 10% you get back.


----------



## Chris TH

Thank U!!


----------



## catelet

joybo said:


> I'm in Seoul right now for some consultations, staying at a shared Airbnb place, and there's another girl here who got a revision rhinoplasty from MVP. I just wanted to share her negative experience as all the gals here at the house are really upset for her. She saved for a long time working an office job and is not wealthy, but she comes from a country known for being like super super wealthy. It seems because of her passport, MVP must have assumed she was loaded and totally ripped her off! They charged her 15mil won!!! Since this is her first time here, she had no idea about prices and assumed maybe because it was revision, it was expensive. Plus, she was desperate to have her deviation fixed. That's more or about the same as what VIP charges for revision rhino using rib cartilage! And VIP is well known for targeting foreigners and being super expensive. Except VIP has only one surgeon, who if I remember correctly is ENT too and focuses on proper function and specializes and really does an amazing job with rib rhino and the aftercare and accommodations at VIP are amazing. Like car pickups and drop off, daily deswelling/facial treatments, taking us out to dinner, even a free officetel you can stay at, the whole nine yards! Like you're really a freaking VIP! But for MVP, a borderline factory place, to charge that much is ridiculous! And it wasn't even rib rhino! Another girl here had her Korean friend call and berate them and she said it seemed like they knew they overcharged and so all they said is that she agreed on the price so there is nothing they can do now. As for her actual results, I don't know as she is still bandaged up. But I just wanted to warn of shady pricing! So beware!



Someone said that if a tax refund is desired at MVP, the price of the surgery will go up. Has that been the case for anyone here?


----------



## versible

StellaST said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I’m going to post this in order to reduce this terrible damage case.
> I have worked for plastic surgery hospital for 4 and a half years, so I thought I knew somewhat in this field than others. However, it is absolutely my mistake.
> 
> I had Revision Rhinoplasty Osteotomy and Zygoma reduction in 13 July 2015 at View Plastic Surgery.
> 
> As a View Plastic Surgery employee, generally we could get benefits, but I didn’t want to provide my before & after pictures and tie down by the modeling contract. Hence, I just got an ordinary discount and paid 5.5M.
> 
> Since then, a problem has been encountered.
> 
> I got an osteotomy and pretty nostril reduction together. (Usually revision operation may not receive the additional fees)
> 
> Since I was a young child, I have the habit of covering my whole face with a blanket even during winter and summer. However, I’ve felt a little rusty heavy and stuff feeling whenever breathing after the revision operation. After this revision operation, I’ve used a nasal spray which is used for rhinitis patients. Everything was wired for real at this time. It was completely different with previous experiences. So I got a CT as I was freaking curious.
> 
> My nasal septum was deviated. Really very much. The nasal septum was definitely lying down. The right part of the nostril just has small spot to breathe. Surely the degree of deviation is visible with the naked eye. My snoring becomes worse and breathing is uncomfortable thoroughly, so I have to bring the nasal spray every single day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left one is before operation and the right side is after twice operations.
> 
> My colleagues who saw this above picture told me I must report nasal condition, but I didn't want it since the hospital was my workplace and the doctor in charge of my operation was nice.
> 
> Although I was an empolyee working in the plastic surgery, I too  a treatment at Samsung Hospital cause I had a deep distrust of my hospital.
> 
> Unfortunately, the physician of Samsung Hospital adviced they won't be able to treat my nose and my case can be corrected at otolarygology. Adding to this,  since it had been less than 6 months, it was hard to check my nose thoroughly.
> 
> I reserved the otolaryngology of Samsung Hospital in October again.
> 
> As I expected, my nasal condition became more worse than before. I fixed the date for the surgery with earlier date on Feburary 24 of 2017. In the interim, I quitted View Plastic Surgery.
> 
> On the day of surgery,  I got operation for deviated nasal septum(DSN). While I was hospitalized, I thought too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a medical certification of Samsung Hospital. They said I need an additional treatment.
> 
> My doctor diagnosed when he opended my nose, the columella nasi hadn't been tied, and he asked if I didn't feel clattering. To put it simply, it was a total disaster! Morover, he said I need reoperation rhinoplasty again but I must be checked 6 months later.
> 
> Well, I felt clattering inside nose but it was better than deviated nasalseptum.
> Cause the most important thing was breathing.
> The last surgery is done perfectly and the discomfort for breathing became better.
> I visited otolaryngology every 2 weeks whereas I visit to check my nose every 2 months.
> 
> Aftter this operation, I contacted to View Plastic Surgery and explained my nasal condition. I went to View on March 15 of 2017 and met  prior doctor in charge of my surgery. I gave him my surgical history of Samsung Hospital, confirmation of hospitalization and CT everything what I have.
> 
> The prior doctor said he will check the every document and call me.
> For last 4 months, many things were happended to me.
> 
> *This is order of incidents.*
> My pridor doctor denied the disastrous surgical result in the beginning. He admitted it after checking my pictures submitted. Hospital offered settlement with just 2,500,000 won *->* I rejected the settlement with 2.5M and suggested handling with insurance. *-> *The insurer rejected agreement. (I got first reoperation on July 13 of 2015 but their insurance company was changed on July 30. I got second reoperation so that View rejected dealing with agreement through insurance.) *-> *View offered settlement with 2.5 M again and suggested the following options. 1) I needed to ask the rest settlement money to my prior doctor (At that time, the prior doctor already quitted View). 2) dealing this agreement through Consumer Protection Board or Korea Medical Dispute Mediation and Arbitration Agency*. ->* After all, I agreed 2,500,000 won on July 10 of 2017.
> 
> 
> By the way, what the hell is this..? I went to View Plastic Surgery on July 10 but View’s legal manager said View’s representative doctor doesn’t want to give 2.5M to me unexpectedly!!
> 
> They said how nasal septum was deviated with the reoperation at View.
> Guys, my nasal septum was deviated without any reason????
> Although View Plastic Surgery already has checked my nasal condition through CT, they attempt to cover up the heaven with their palm.
> 
> According to the legal manager, the representative doctor said he doesn’t want to deal many patient’s complaints like me due to the terminated doctor anymore. Also, he said the terminated doctor should deal all complaints by himself so that I ought to ask my settlement to the terminated doctor.
> 
> Then why do most of hospitals employ attending doctor? And the representative doctor should do surgery all alone!
> I have a disadvantage since I had a surgery at View where was my workplace.
> 
> Honestly, I wanted to deal this settlement through Consumer Protection Board, but individually I just tried to handle this hell agreement between View and me. Probably View Plastic Surgery doesn’t have an idea to deal with my settlement in the beginning.
> 
> They never replied my message and received my call for 3 days. In the end, I noticed them I’ll post my disadvantages on the Internet to let people know this true and later on, they finally called me. They said they were busy for 3 days….
> 
> They must look down me, so they noticed me about the result of settlement directly even if they could call me to tell about it. I had to visit View in the middle work.
> 
> I have plenty of evidences; CT that I have taken continually, medical history, etc.
> 
> View Plastic Surgery should not handle me as if I’m a general patient who complains about just their external beauty after surgery. Since I had zygoma reduction at View with my first reoperation, I was able to take CT even before surgery. They usually don’t take CT in case of rhinoplasty.
> 
> They’re too bad to me who worked there for about 2 years. They have different conscience with other physicians who save people life.
> 
> I’m posting this story in order to reduce similar damages like me. View Plastic Surgery where I got surgeries was at exit 11 of Gangnam Station originally but now they moved to Shinnonhyeon Station in June. I’ve heard it’s scale is the biggest one currently.
> 
> View Plastic Surgery is pretty famous since they appeared on TV program such as Let Me In. Someone has heard about View at once. If someone sincerely wants to get operation at View, please get surgery from the representative doctor. Then you’ll be able to take settlement easily if you go through surgical damage like me. Brutally honest, I can’t sure whether the chief does every surgeries professionally. If you send me message personally, I can let you know as much as I know.
> 
> I do hope you’ll not go through this advantage like me. I understand we would like to be beautiful and pretty through cosmetic surgery, but it goes wrong, that leaves the huge hurt. I’m fed up with arguing with them.
> 
> Please don’t go to View Plastic Surgery….  Please take good and beautiful surgical result at the honest hospital. Please do not be fooled by glitzy advertising and their fame…
> 
> I’m sosososo much depressed even while I posting it now. I’m supposed to go to Samsung Hospital next week and the physician will decide reoperation. This is for not beauty but treatment. I will remove the moving columella nasi and implant.
> 
> I’ve come all the way in order to make my nose return back. I regret my troubled past….
> 
> I would sincerely appreciate your time.
> 
> *I’m going to summarize for those who don’t have enough time to read my long story.*​
> I got reoperation rhinoplasty at View Plastic Surgery where I worked at that time.
> Through twice reoperations, my nasal septum was deviated.
> I was not able to complain about my nasal condition since I was working at View.
> After changing my employment, I went through the surgery for deviated nasal septum.
> I noticed my damage to the doctor in charge of my surgery.
> View Plastic Surgery offered settlement with 2.5M. (I still couldn’t know the basis of 2.5M)
> All things considered including the initial surgical cost and treatment & operation at Samsung Hospital, 2.5M is an exorbitant price but after all, I agreed with them after 4 months.
> On the day of agreement, the chief of View rejected the settlement unexpectedly. (The chief doesn’t want to handle all complaints of the terminated doctor. Moreover, he has insisted my nasal septum was deviated naturally not from their operation. )


Sorry to hear that  I hope you find a way to find resolution to this problem. Did you have contact with View again or did any medical board in Korea help you? Please update us!


----------



## scandinavia

OMG that is terrible... T.T 
Hope you are okay @StellaST
I was planning to have a consultation at View... but I guess I should re-think about going there...


----------



## abg0g0

Hi. I've been trolling these forums on and off for a while. There's so much to read! I just saw this http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170828000746 and was considering View as well since they mention on their website about the excellence award for the mystery shopper thing. I'm still trying to find the 5 clinics awarded for "customer service excellence" but can't find them yet. But since only 50 have been targeted, it's not saying much about the honest clinics out there because there's definitely many more lesser known places. I'm currently in Korea for primary rhino and I still haven't quite narrowed my list. There's so many variables to consider like how many doctors working there, their tenure and "speciality", how many other doctors have come and gone from the same clinic. High turnover rates are shady to me. Thanks to everyone for their input. It's hard to ascertain whos legit and not on these boards (although I can have a prettty good guess).  Good luck to everyone, and if you're in Korea right now IM me because I'll be here for the next couple months.


----------



## Chris TH

DAEHAN Surgical Clinic?? Is it plastic surgery also?


----------



## kotrad

Chris TH said:


> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic?? Is it plastic surgery also?



I haven't heard of this clinic before, but certainly they perform PS surgeries. Any MD in Korea is allowed to perform PS procedures and do not need to be a certified plastic surgeon. A name of the clinic will usually provide some clues as whether it is run by certified surgeon http://www.prskorea.co.kr/english/.  Maybe even better to check the name of the surgeon directly at this site to be sure. Happy reseraching


----------



## james129

Can someone tell me their opinions on why banobagi is blacklisted here? I'm planning to go there after reading that Dr. Park seon Jae is really good with double embedding, giving natural eyelids from blueblood444 and im conflicted now . I just want to have eyelid surgery.. I know tieum is a good place for eyes, but I've seen the results and they are not at all bad but ehhhh.. It also seems a bit too overhyped. Is banobagi a good place for eyelid surgery?


----------



## archonei

I've read some people's experiences doing eyes with banobagi and i think it's okay. Bano is quite busy, though. But they're sure are experienced with foreigners. You should take any so-called blacklist with a grain of salt, do your own research and consult with your surgeons to be sure. Wouldn't hurt to consult dr Oh and dr Barn ( reason why i mentioned these surgeons is because i read people's experience who went with them) see if you like them.


----------



## james129

lovelypeach said:


> "The clinic was asy to find, and when walk in the hospital, it gave me… something like an impressive, magnificent feeling? Consulted with the director Kim Hyunjun for eyes. During the consultation, the director was very meticulous, rumors say that that he’s good with nose too."
> 
> From a girl that posted her consultation review. I think she said something like that. She had a good feeling, she had consultations with other clinics too but I don't know if she did her surgery at Top class in the end


@archonei yes I totally agree.. It's just that all the mixed reviews makes it so hard to pick out a clinic to do DES. There's also that one review about some procedure costing 29 million won from pikapikachu, and he/she was not satisfied with the results. I know I should make the final decision for myself, but it's just so hard when there are so many different opinions and views on these clinics.

@lovelypeachCan you tell me where you got your eyelid surgery? (if that's you in your pic they look really lovely, and of course if you've done any surgery at all!)  I've been searching and researching for days on end, and it's just whenever I find a clinic that I want to go to, I read something bad about it and it makes me worried.. I wish there was like a one BEST place for double eyelid surgery, but I know that's impossible because every place is bound to have at least some negative reviews.. I was considering banobagi and getting DES from dr Park, as the double embedding method sounds kind of nice. I also heard from someone that she got her procedure for only 1.2m korean won after bargaining of course. the average is like 2500 krw for double embedding. Any good places for DES that you would recommend?


----------



## archonei

@james129 i totally understand. I'm also here in the forum for my primary..everything.. I want to be careful. So i cannot vouch for any clinics given i have never do any procedure in the first place. But yes i heard banobagi is kind of pricey.

My researching tip would be:
1. Know how much your desired procedure normally priced..so you don't get ripped off.
2. Do some consults online first, then come to their door to do f2f consult
3. Bargain hard if you really sure of the place and dr
4. Don't rush.make an informed decision. Do proper amount of research.. If you think you got enough info, research again. To be fair all clinics would have their good and bad reviews, it's normal. You can feel good with one's result while the person might not feel that way. It's personal.

Hope that helps! I hope you find a clinic and surgeon that suits you~


----------



## tamle_o

dream17 said:


> This thread is sooo useful! I have already blacklisted a few clinics, such as wonjin, BK, ID. Anyone knows anything about OZ? Seen some positive ones, and some really bad ones. I wanted to go there initially and did e-mail the doctor. Thanks to the negative reviews, I kept asking him about the risks and failure rate until he is kindof pissed off with me :X


Can you please tell me what procedures at OZ gotten bad review besides eye? I am planing to go there for facial bone surgeries


----------



## KPSA

OZ actually has quite positive reviews for legs related surgery, while eyes is a mixed bag as you mention. But in my research OZ doesn't really have much reviews on facial contouring surgeries.


----------



## silviabb

Actually, I’d asked View PS about this negative review about rhinoplasty before undergoing my V Line surgery, and I figured there was misunderstanding. The Dr. is currently working at the other clinic, he is not at View. I guess it should be negative review towards the Dr. who botched surgery, we'd like to check the doctor's name and don't go there....


----------



## archonei

@silviabb did they clarify this matter? Please tell us if you got the dr info who did rhino on @StellaST .. But perhaps View management should come with solutions instead of leave her high and dry, she was a patient there anyway.. Tbh that review really bugs me a lot about View. I have much interest on them before


----------



## Marcusprice123

Hello guys. So, I had mandible angle resection (square jaw), and chin reduction surgery 13 days ago. The swelling is much better and got my stitches out already, so in that part, everything looks good. But on the 7th day after the surgery, I developed some type of allergic reaction on my face(skin),except forehead. I guess something similar to a breakout. Not pimples, but very small dots, similar to whiteheads, and redness.
The doctor said it can be a result of a weak immune system after surgery, and gave me medication.

But I’m afraid that I could be allergic to the plate that was inserted on my chin.

Could this be the case? I hope once this “breakout” is gone, doesn’t come back like it did this time.

Can this be related? I’m still in Korea for one more week.

I would appreciate comments, suggestions and opinions on this matter.

THANKS!! =D


----------



## KPSA

Marcusprice123 said:


> Hello guys. So, I had mandible angle resection (square jaw), and chin reduction surgery 13 days ago. The swelling is much better and got my stitches out already, so in that part, everything looks good. But on the 7th day after the surgery, I developed some type of allergic reaction on my face(skin),except forehead. I guess something similar to a breakout. Not pimples, but very small dots, similar to whiteheads, and redness.
> The doctor said it can be a result of a weak immune system after surgery, and gave me medication.
> 
> But I’m afraid that I could be allergic to the plate that was inserted on my chin.
> 
> Could this be the case? I hope once this “breakout” is gone, doesn’t come back like it did this time.
> 
> Can this be related? I’m still in Korea for one more week.
> 
> I would appreciate comments, suggestions and opinions on this matter.
> 
> THANKS!! =D



Ouch, good luck with that and hope it is nothing serious! Can't comment on what to do, but if you are worried you can try to see whether there are any doctors in Korea who are willing to look into it as to get a 2nd opinion. From personal experience, I can only share that it is very difficult for any doctor to ascertain what is causing an allergic reaction if any.

A tip I have found in my research, is that it is a good idea to make pictures of the daily progress/change of your situation, so in case something were to happen you can refer back to it and show it to the clinic/doctor.


----------



## stvnwij

I would like to share my nose job result at April 31 Seoul. My before pic was in year 2015, and my operation was in Sep 2016, then the after pic was in Sep 2017. My previous nose was better looking, and dr.Kim made my nose longer and wider bridge with I silicon, and the tip looks bulbous, not evenly look straight at the front, also not balance in nostril stitching. For 9 Mil won I was hoping a first class result, but the fact gave you in reverse. What i learn for this experiences:
- High price is not always the measurement of one's surgeon's level of expertise
- Communicative and friendly translator/marketing is also not to be considered as of good point of surgeon's expertise
- Higher title/academic position/organization's leading post are not to be considered to see surgeon's expertise
DEEP RESEARCH based on evidences, not just word of mouth, you have to collect the evidence picture and video, also reviews like this.

Beware guys of April 31 clinic in Seoul.


----------



## bianchi0143

stvnwij said:


> I would like to share my nose job result at April 31 Seoul. My before pic was in year 2015, and my operation was in Sep 2016, then the after pic was in Sep 2017. My previous nose was better looking, and dr.Kim made my nose longer and wider bridge with I silicon, and the tip looks bulbous, not evenly look straight at the front, also not balance in nostril stitching. For 9 Mil won I was hoping a first class result, but the fact gave you in reverse. What i learn for this experiences:
> - High price is not always the measurement of one's surgeon's level of expertise
> - Communicative and friendly translator/marketing is also not to be considered as of good point of surgeon's expertise
> - Higher title/academic position/organization's leading post are not to be considered to see surgeon's expertise
> DEEP RESEARCH based on evidences, not just word of mouth, you have to collect the evidence picture and video, also reviews like this.
> 
> Beware guys of April 31 clinic in Seoul.



I'm sorry about your bad experience
April 31 is indeed overpriced and the translator sounds very shady
Did you try contacting them afterwards?


----------



## tamle_o

KPSA said:


> OZ actually has quite positive reviews for legs related surgery, while eyes is a mixed bag as you mention. But in my research OZ doesn't really have much reviews on facial contouring surgeries.


Ok, thanks. I am torn between Oz and Girin for facial contour surgeries.  They are only clinics suiting my pocket


----------



## KPSA

tamle_o said:


> Ok, thanks. I am torn between Oz and Girin for facial contour surgeries.  They are only clinics suiting my pocket



I understand what you're saying as we all have a budget  
But if you don't mind me pitching in my 5 cents, but if you read through different forums a lot of people will recommend budget to be the sole factor to determine where to go to, but rather a doctor's skills. It is not to say that a clinic with lower prices is not good or anything like that, but rather it is most important for you to be comfortable and confident with a clinic/doctor instead. Especially for FC as bone cannot be reattached  so making the best possible decision based on your research is preferable over budget constraints. Maybe better to save up instead? Good luck!


----------



## tamle_o

KPSA said:


> I understand what you're saying as we all have a budget
> But if you don't mind me pitching in my 5 cents, but if you read through different forums a lot of people will recommend budget to be the sole factor to determine where to go to, but rather a doctor's skills. It is not to say that a clinic with lower prices is not good or anything like that, but rather it is most important for you to be comfortable and confident with a clinic/doctor instead. Especially for FC as bone cannot be reattached  so making the best possible decision based on your research is preferable over budget constraints. Maybe better to save up instead? Good luck!


Hehe tks for your advice,
I have been saving $$$ for 5 years. Not only surgeries cost but also flight tickets, hotel cost, Financial proof for visa, currency devaluation compared to USD and etc..I think if I was a celebrity or younger I would dare to spend and go for even 2-jaw surgery  But now I am 26yo, you know, I just hope to look not too ugly anymore haha Next month I am being 27, so $10k is a decent self-gift imo. I dont want to save more or wait longer  I didn't read any negative review about the 2 clinics on zygoma and mandibular procedures (eyelids, yes), so I think everybody may consider them as well.


----------



## silviabb

tamle_o said:


> Ok, thanks. I am torn between Oz and Girin for facial contour surgeries.  They are only clinics suiting my pocket



I've never heard OZ does FC, it looks too small clinic. 
Girin is famous for FC, not really good result as I saw on this forum. 
How much is it at OZ and Girin?


----------



## KPSA

tamle_o said:


> Hehe tks for your advice,
> I have been saving $$$ for 5 years. Not only surgeries cost but also flight tickets, hotel cost, Financial proof for visa, currency devaluation compared to USD and etc..I think if I was a celebrity or younger I would dare to spend and go for even 2-jaw surgery  But now I am 26yo, you know, I just hope to look not too ugly anymore haha Next month I am being 27, so $10k is a decent self-gift imo. I dont want to save more or wait longer  I didn't read any negative review about the 2 clinics on zygoma and mandibular procedures (eyelids, yes), so I think everybody may consider them as well.



I understand where you are coming from and most important is that you feel comfortable after your research. So good luck and hope you get the results you want and deserve!


----------



## Tsatsa

abg0g0 said:


> Hi. I've been trolling these forums on and off for a while. There's so much to read! I just saw this http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170828000746 and was considering View as well since they mention on their website about the excellence award for the mystery shopper thing. I'm still trying to find the 5 clinics awarded for "customer service excellence" but can't find them yet. But since only 50 have been targeted, it's not saying much about the honest clinics out there because there's definitely many more lesser known places. I'm currently in Korea for primary rhino and I still haven't quite narrowed my list. There's so many variables to consider like how many doctors working there, their tenure and "speciality", how many other doctors have come and gone from the same clinic. High turnover rates are shady to me. Thanks to everyone for their input. It's hard to ascertain whos legit and not on these boards (although I can have a prettty good guess).  Good luck to everyone, and if you're in Korea right now IM me because I'll be here for the next couple months.



Hi abg0g0, I’ll be in Korea early December. Scheduled consultation with GNG. You found any good doctors yet?


----------



## Nichooole

Sodium said:


> Agreed with what Nilesy said.
> 
> 
> Why iWell? I have a revision surgery with them tomorrow and seeing them 'blacklisted' is probably the last thing I need right now.


Hi there-
Did you go to IWELL and do your revision surgery? 
I am also planning on going to iwell. so let me know if you've been here
Thank you


----------



## tc302

I just finished my surgery been 3 weeks. So far rhinoplasty is better than all my other ones ive done. Facial contouring still waiting to see results.


----------



## tc302

Nichooole said:


> Hi there-
> Did you go to IWELL and do your revision surgery?
> I am also planning on going to iwell. so let me know if you've been here
> Thank you


Just finished my facial contouring surgery at iwell still waiting for results. But their aftercare is quite lacking. So far rhinoplasty is better than my other 2 i did in the past.


----------



## tc302

I will post updates from chinese PS review app. 

*Dacapo* clinic (warning do not go) 

A lady have done 3 revisions and her face looked like her bone has been cut too much and some part of her face have slumped. 

She posted obviously a bad review of the clinic and the clinic staff posted her before and after without any blurs on the app and sweared at her. 

The clinic obviously has bad service and surgery was unsuccessful.


----------



## EddieNG

Hi everyone,
I'm plan go to kr in 2018 to do 2 process: 2jaw and eyes+nose. Can i do 2 process in 2 diffirence clinic ? Which process should i do first ?
My choice to do 2jaw is: EverM and AT clinic.
Anyone help me the price for 2jaw surgery ?
Is there anyone help me choose clinic to do eyes+nose.
I've heard about Yonsei First that they are good at doing eyes jobs. Their website is:
www.ysfirst.com
I need some review about YS First Clinic.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Indirose

Do not go to migo clinic, 3 people went here and weren’t happy with the results 
Me included


----------



## EddieNG

Have you ever heard about Premium Hospital ?


----------



## Yumigumi

I am currently researching clinics for v-line surgery and I was wondering why exactly people don't recommend FACELINE?


----------



## EddieNG

Yumigumi said:


> I am currently researching clinics for v-line surgery and I was wondering why exactly people don't recommend FACELINE?


--------

*EuDental -http://eudental.co.kr/America/index.html*
*The Face Dental -http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/en/*
Both specialize in double jaw, and v-line.
I found 2 clinics in forum. And EverM is in my list too. Research them before you choose.


----------



## Bubble2525

@Indirose, what did you have done at migo?
migo clinic rips foreigners off and results are bad


----------



## Indirose

I did DES and FG, the whole experience was horrible. They rushed everything and seemed to be very unprofessional. They rushed me from 1 room to another to do the procedures and knocked me out without giving me a chance to talk to the doctors prior to surgeries. The post ops care is horrible too. They didn’t care basically once you made your payment. They just put me on bed with light treatment for 10mins, the bed was filthy and I could tell the bed sheet hasn’t been changed for weeks or so with peeled skin on the sheet
The consultant Nicole was very friendly and responsive initially, she had lots of opinions like she’s a surgeon herself in terms of what’s good for me, height of creases etc but when things gone sour she became aloof
The FG made me look older and distorted with dents in odd areas
My mid cheeks are too full and imbalanced so my tear roughs became so sunken that I look like a sick person
The crease is way too high to what I actually asked for
The doctor refused to listen to and acted so cocky just he knows what I wanted so he refused to listen
I will write a full review soon, my eyelids are way too high and uneven and too rounded 
The nurse was so rough too, she cleaned my eyes on day 1 so rough that it caused both eyes to bleed the whole night, luckily it stopped the next day
I also have leftover sutures on my left eye right now, went to a surgeon in my home country and coz it’s so embedded inside, the surgeon here asked me to ask them whether the thread is dissolvable or non dissolvable first to avoid disruption to my healing process and further scarring

overall the experience was horrible and i also realized they overcharged me after I chatted with more people who are not happy with Migo clinic too


----------



## EddieNG

Why is TEUIM on the list ? What happen with this clinic ?


----------



## Perceval

I'm actually wondering why View is on there? What the heck? I saw one bad review on them on this thread but that was from a bad doctor that no longer works there.

Of course I won't take the list too seriously (since it's old and parts of it shouldn't be there) but lol at that. Most of the other clinics on the list I agree with being on there.

Anyways, this is pretty helpful, other than the fact that there's no reasons attached to each clinic. Wish there was.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

stvnwij said:


> I would like to share my nose job result at April 31 Seoul. My before pic was in year 2015, and my operation was in Sep 2016, then the after pic was in Sep 2017. My previous nose was better looking, and dr.Kim made my nose longer and wider bridge with I silicon, and the tip looks bulbous, not evenly look straight at the front, also not balance in nostril stitching. For 9 Mil won I was hoping a first class result, but the fact gave you in reverse. What i learn for this experiences:
> - High price is not always the measurement of one's surgeon's level of expertise
> - Communicative and friendly translator/marketing is also not to be considered as of good point of surgeon's expertise
> - Higher title/academic position/organization's leading post are not to be considered to see surgeon's expertise
> DEEP RESEARCH based on evidences, not just word of mouth, you have to collect the evidence picture and video, also reviews like this.
> 
> Beware guys of April 31 clinic in Seoul.


@stvnwij It's not bad though. I actually like the after nose better.


----------



## RubyNg

Anyone know about The Line Clinic and Mvp? I have a plane to du my DES next month. I haven't decide yet. So which one is better at DES?


----------



## Prettyliars

tc302 said:


> Has anyone felt all the pain during their surgery? I have... I was screaming and the doctors knew... This was at DREAM clinic. Did Rhino and Lipo...
> I just want a good clinic that can deliver results!!!
> Right now considering Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for revision and FC.


Omg !!!!! Me too.....I had rhino and fat grafting AT Dream 4 years ago and it was such a bad experience !!! I was screaming ouch !!!! Then dr. Park said..dont move !!! I don't think they have anesthesiologist in house. So scary !! At least I'm still survived but I'm happy with the results. I think everybody should avoid Dr. PARK. And Iwell, Nplus, top class are on my list too. Do you have kakao id ? Maybe we can chat and share experience. I'm going to Korea for revision in 2 weeks. My kakao id is hvu301


----------



## Jayli

Prettyliars said:


> Omg !!!!! Me too.....I had rhino and fat grafting AT Dream 4 years ago and it was such a bad experience !!! I was screaming ouch !!!! Then dr. Park said..dont move !!! I don't think they have anesthesiologist in house. So scary !! At least I'm still survived but I'm happy with the results. I think everybody should avoid Dr. PARK. And Iwell, Nplus, top class are on my list too. Do you have kakao id ? Maybe we can chat and share experience. I'm going to Korea for revision in 2 weeks. My kakao id is hvu301


Oh do you mind if I added you on kakao as well? I'm considering those clinics as well!


----------



## Scarlet-tRose

Hey, so I'm wondering if anyone has had any negative experiences with EverM?


----------



## Prettyliars

Jayli said:


> Oh do you mind if I added you on kakao as well? I'm considering those clinics as well!


Yes..add me . We can chat


----------



## Sonya714

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


Hi there I am totally new to this blog so I would like to ask why is Vip in your blacklist because I am planning to get my revision rhinoplasty done at vip. Hope to hear back from you soon thank you.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Sonya714 said:


> Hi there I am totally new to this blog so I would like to ask why is Vip in your blacklist because I am planning to get my revision rhinoplasty done at vip. Hope to hear back from you soon thank you.



*It's from 2014. *

Remember that some people misuse the word botch. Some people use that term when they didn't get the result they want. 

If someone isn't worse off than when they went in, then they are not botched. Make sure the person provides evidence of what they are saying when they post here. Not "I heard". If it's not a first person report or in the news, then take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sonya714

eurasianbeauty said:


> *It's from 2014. *
> 
> Remember that some people misuse the word botch. Some people use that term when they didn't get the result they want.
> 
> If someone isn't worse off than when they went in, then they are not botched. Make sure the person provides evidence of what they are saying when they post here. Not "I heard". If it's not a first person report or in the news, then take it with a grain of salt.


I know its from 2014, but I really want to know what happen because Vip is very pricey they quoted this 
Estimated cost for your surgery is the following: 
- 100% rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$11,000 + Revision fee US$2,000
- Mid-face augmentation (rib cartilage): US$3,000
There is 10% tax on cosmetic surgeries. Total is $16,000 USD. So that is the reason why I wanted to know before I make my choice see if vip is worth for me or not.


----------



## MiniGenji

Sonya714 said:


> I know its from 2014, but I really want to know what happen because Vip is very pricey they quoted this
> Estimated cost for your surgery is the following:
> - 100% rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$11,000 + Revision fee US$2,000
> - Mid-face augmentation (rib cartilage): US$3,000
> There is 10% tax on cosmetic surgeries. Total is $16,000 USD. So that is the reason why I wanted to know before I make my choice see if vip is worth for me or not.



That's just an estimate price. You'll have to consult in person to get the final pricing. Several clinics quoted me a high price for the procedure when I consulted them online however, the final price was lowered after I consulted the clinics in person.


----------



## Sonya714

MiniGenji said:


> That's just an estimate price. You'll have to consult in person to get the final pricing. Several clinics quoted me a high price for the procedure when I consulted them online however, the final price was lowered after I consulted the clinics in person.


Glad to hear that is that mean you already got your plastic surgery done too? If so can you tell me if you got a rhinoplasty or wat did got done and where?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Sonya714 said:


> I know its from 2014, but I really want to know what happen because Vip is very pricey they quoted this
> Estimated cost for your surgery is the following:
> - 100% rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$11,000 + Revision fee US$2,000
> - Mid-face augmentation (rib cartilage): US$3,000
> There is 10% tax on cosmetic surgeries. Total is $16,000 USD. So that is the reason why I wanted to know before I make my choice see if vip is worth for me or not.



VIP is very pricey. You should be able to negotiate some kind of reduction in price, however. 

Go to realself.com to see reviews on them. I have yet to see any negative reviews and they are an international clinic.


----------



## Sonya714

eurasianbeauty said:


> VIP is very pricey. You should be able to negotiate some kind of reduction in price, however.
> 
> Go to realself.com to see reviews on them. I have yet to see any negative reviews and they are an international clinic.


That is good to hear that they got no negative reviews. I thought realself is where we ask questions and all the doctors help us answer. Can you show me how to search for vip review on realself? Thank you.


----------



## Remmy

hello im new


----------



## Sonya714

Remmy said:


> hello im new


Me too today was my first day posted anything on this blog I need help as well for finding a good plastic surgery clinic that specialize in revision rhinoplasty. What about u are you searching too?


----------



## Remmy

Yes, I already for a week here reading posts and comments, and are looking for a good clinic. But I checked in today lol
and how I needed to respond to a specific comment , I do not quite understand


----------



## Sonya714

Remmy said:


> Yes, I already for a week here reading posts and comments, and are looking for a good clinic. But I checked in today lol
> and how I needed to respond to a specific comment , I do not quite understand


Lolz we are on the same boat then. May I ask what are you looking for to have it done.


----------



## Remmy

lol, I think I am. I want to do a contour plastic surgery of the face, nose and eyes ( in question on the eyes) . I would like to know and do you ?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Remmy said:


> Yes, I already for a week here reading posts and comments, and are looking for a good clinic. But I checked in today lol
> and how I needed to respond to a specific comment , I do not quite understand



You have to be signed in. There are three words to the bottom right of the comment you want to respond to: LIKE, QUOTE AND REPLY. Click REPLY.


----------



## Remmy

eurasianbeauty said:


> You have to be signed in. There are three words to the bottom right of the comment you want to respond to: LIKE, QUOTE AND REPLY. Click REPLY.


Ohhh Thank u


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Sonya714 said:


> That is good to hear that they got no negative reviews. I thought realself is where we ask questions and all the doctors help us answer. Can you show me how to search for vip review on realself? Thank you.


The doctor at VIP is Myung Ju Lee. Do a Google search or search for him on there and click his name to see his other reviews. You can do the same for any doctor. 

RealSelf is a great tool to research actual reviews from people who have had surgery. And as you said, to ask doctors questions. I personally don't like that feature because any doctor can throw their 2 cents in and I've read answers from doctors that are pure bullsh*t.


----------



## Sonya714

eurasianbeauty said:


> The doctor at VIP is Myung Ju Lee. Do a Google search or search for him on there and click his name to see his other reviews. You can do the same for any doctor.
> 
> RealSelf is a great tool to research actual reviews from people who have had surgery. And as you said, to ask doctors questions. I personally don't like that feature because any doctor can throw their 2 cents in and I've read answers from doctors that are pure bullsh*t.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Robin<3

anna85 said:


> Gosh! Do you have the source of this?


please provide source. As that is scary


----------



## Robin<3

Wauwau said:


> Please ignore about my post at #26 and #28. I think this whole episode about cinderella is a fabrication, since I couldn't find and source in English & Chinese forum and neither can my friend in Korea. And the next day the same translator just told another girl that EverM had an accident and a girl died in there becos of aneathsathia and everything... So I guess it is quite clear now, theses translator no matter in-house or private, they do tell lies to slander clinics where they get less(or none at all) commission. Sorry for the misleading post!


Thanks for clarifying, I was scared cause I already paid deposit and everything is paid for.


----------



## hotsungie

Anyone has any review on Laprin. I hardly see any review on them on the forums. Planning to do lips + fat graft with them


----------



## villacola10

Sonya714 said:


> That is good to hear that they got no negative reviews. I thought realself is where we ask questions and all the doctors help us answer. Can you show me how to search for vip review on realself? Thank you.




Just did an online consultation with VIP and I'm saving up to get rhinoplasty, mid-face augmentation, and genioplasty. Hopefully I should have enough money by next Winter. I literally couldn't find any botch stories, which is good. If you're still going there, could you tell us your experience after your surgery?


----------



## miumiukoneko

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic



Hey can you explain why The Line & TL are blacklisted please?


----------



## DanaLana

villacola10 said:


> Just did an online consultation with VIP and I'm saving up to get rhinoplasty, mid-face augmentation, and genioplasty. Hopefully I should have enough money by next Winter. I literally couldn't find any botch stories, which is good. If you're still going there, could you tell us your experience after your surgery?



I actually walked into VIP for a consultation earlier this year after my consult at Dream. The two clinics are very close to each other. It was the best consult out of the 5 clinics I've visited because I feel like I can really trust Dr. Lee after meeting him in person, and their clinic was not at all pushy like some of the other ones. I wish I had went with Dr. Lee at VIP for my primary rhino..... now I will be seeing him for my revision rhino early next year because he will not operate until a full year after the previous nose surgery. I did not go with him initially because he was so expensive and I did not book with him for consultation prior to flying to Korea. When I asked if they can operate on me in the next 5 days, they said that they were booked for the entire month. Now I will be spending much more because of the revision fee, and the money I wasted at Wonjin for a botched primary nose surgery. I feel like a dummy because I only found purse forum after my first surgery, and everywhere on here says that Wonjin is blacklisted. Maybe I will write a review on that soon.


----------



## caliRoll

villacola10 said:


> Just did an online consultation with VIP and I'm saving up to get rhinoplasty, mid-face augmentation, and genioplasty. Hopefully I should have enough money by next Winter. I literally couldn't find any botch stories, which is good. If you're still going there, could you tell us your experience after your surgery?


 I kind of feel like if you haven't found one bad review of VIP, you haven't even looked hard enough.


----------



## DanaLana

caliRoll said:


> I kind of feel like if you haven't found one bad review of VIP, you haven't even looked hard enough.


If someone can find a bad review on VIP, please post here..... since I am considering VIP for revision rhino, I'd like to see all negative reviews so I can be more informed on what I'm getting into.


----------



## Karema

Wow, So many clinics in Black list.
I do not know lots of clinics in the list but I saw a lady who holding a big picket with before and after photo in front of the JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center and Grand PS as well when I walked along the Garosugil-Road. That was quite scary and felt safe that I did not did surgery one of the clinics in the black lists!


----------



## Sonya714

villacola10 said:


> Just did an online consultation with VIP and I'm saving up to get rhinoplasty, mid-face augmentation, and genioplasty. Hopefully I should have enough money by next Winter. I literally couldn't find any botch stories, which is good. If you're still going there, could you tell us your experience after your surgery?


I am actually in Korea now, but opt out vip because its too much plus rib is my last option I heard a couple girls in kakao say that it hurt a lot especially when you cough.


----------



## zaza13333

Hello guyz  im investigating about korea clinics (which is very hard since there are a lot)
And I would like to know if Samsung hospital in Seoul is doing plastic surgery ?
It seems to be a very good place but never heard about it for PS ‍♀️


----------



## Trinty

Q.


----------



## Trinty

W


----------



## Emma_me

what about KOKO plastic surgery clinic?


----------



## zaza13333

Emma_me said:


> what about KOKO plastic surgery clinic?


NEVER heard about them ‍♀️ Idk if it’s a good thing or not lol


----------



## phoebebuffey

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.



Why is Regen blacklisted?


----------



## Emma_me

phoebebuffey said:


> Why is Regen blacklisted?





red_banana said:


> If someone can find a bad review on VIP, please post here..... since I am considering VIP for revision rhino, I'd like to see all negative reviews so I can be more informed on what I'm getting into.


Yes.. I also know a bad story of mine friend.


----------



## Emma_me

zaza13333 said:


> Hello guyz  im investigating about korea clinics (which is very hard since there are a lot)
> And I would like to know if Samsung hospital in Seoul is doing plastic surgery ?
> It seems to be a very good place but never heard about it for PS ‍♀️


http://www.pressian.com/news/article.html?no=139439

looks they have a shadow.


----------



## phoebebuffey

Emma_me said:


> Yes.. I also know a bad story of mine friend.


For Regen or VIP?? You quoted both posts.


----------



## Emma_me

phoebebuffey said:


> For Regen or VIP?? You quoted both posts.


VIP


----------



## zaza13333

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.


Thanks 
I have almost the same blacklisted clinic on my list. 
I only care about small clinic with few surgeons ! 
May I ask you which clinic did you choose for yourself ?


----------



## Ingrid_sk

H


Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic




Hi,
Why BK?


----------



## zaza13333

Emma_me said:


> http://www.pressian.com/news/article.html?no=139439
> 
> looks they have a shadow.


Arf im not able to read korean, do you? 
Could you translate the main infos please ?


----------



## EvaMorgan

Hello! 
Do anyone know anything bad about JK? I am going to do face contouring on this clinic and worry a lot


----------



## yuyu_10

*braun
*
A Japanese woman who underwent surgery in 2015 died. 
sourse:http://news1.kr/articles/?2509312

She was taking medications of depression and insomnia a lot after surgery. I was watching the news, but the truth was not known...I asked Korean medical professionals about Braun, but they said that not everyone would recommend it.


----------



## villacola10

I'


red_banana said:


> I actually walked into VIP for a consultation earlier this year after my consult at Dream. The two clinics are very close to each other. It was the best consult out of the 5 clinics I've visited because I feel like I can really trust Dr. Lee after meeting him in person, and their clinic was not at all pushy like some of the other ones. I wish I had went with Dr. Lee at VIP for my primary rhino..... now I will be seeing him for my revision rhino early next year because he will not operate until a full year after the previous nose surgery. I did not go with him initially because he was so expensive and I did not book with him for consultation prior to flying to Korea. When I asked if they can operate on me in the next 5 days, they said that they were booked for the entire month. Now I will be spending much more because of the revision fee, and the money I wasted at Wonjin for a botched primary nose surgery. I feel like a dummy because I only found purse forum after my first surgery, and everywhere on here says that Wonjin is blacklisted. Maybe I will write a review on that soon.



I'm so sorry about your experience at the Wonjin clinic. Hopefully things will go well at VIP, please keep us updated.


----------



## villacola10

Sonya714 said:


> I am actually in Korea now, but opt out vip because its too much plus rib is my last option I heard a couple girls in kakao say that it hurt a lot especially when you cough.



Oh wow, thanks for sharing. Did the girls from Kakao said doing rib hurt short-term or permanently? 

Honestly, I still think that I will go with VIP. I just want to go to a clinic that doesn't have any botch stories. And I'm still trying to find similar clinics like VIP. I was looking into GNG, but found out that they give people discounts to write a "great" reviews. That doesn't sit too well me with because the "great" reviews might not even be sincere. Plus the consultation I had with them was weird!

Did you decide where you want to go?


----------



## villacola10

caliRoll said:


> I kind of feel like if you haven't found one bad review of VIP, you haven't even looked hard enough.



I actually did look hard. However, if that's the case then can you please send me links of BOTCH stories from VIP then?
Thank-you


----------



## Clara junifer

oreocream said:


> That is why I'm going back to View for zygoma this Dec. I did my rhino and V-line there in June and I'm loving every bit of the experience. My doctor was Dr. Lee and he has given me my dream nose. Rhinoplasty is a procedure with a shockingly high revision rate, so it's best to get it right the first time.
> 
> Not sure if it's the same consultant with you, mine was Ji Ae and she has given me some amazing service. Aside from the usual translation and consultation service, she ordered food delivery for me during the days when I can't go out to eat. She even ordered McDonalds for me at one point lol.
> 
> After the surgery, not only did they call a cab for me, another consultant sat in the cab with me and accompanied me to my room. That's not part of their duty but they did so any way. I cried on the day I left Seoul. I miss them so much.
> 
> So even though I had DAPRS and a few other clinics on my list for zygoma, I think eventually I'll still go to View. There is no reason for me to change clinics. Dr. Lee is execellent and their service is incredible. And yeah I agree with you on the toilets and general cleanliness of the place. It's filthy. But then again it's not like I'm staying there, I'm just there for surgery that's all.


Hi I will go to view for rhino and already pay deposit. However I still has a little doubt. If you mind can you send me your after pict? I just really want to see the rhino style either it fits what I want ><


----------



## Deewills

Can anyone tell me why Regen is black listed, I am almost ready to book for vline and forehead lift for Dec 2018, I have a price of 8.000.000 for vline and 5.000.000 with Dr. Oh Myung June


----------



## Deewills

Can anyone tell me why Regen is black listed, I am almost ready to book for vline and forehead lift for Dec 2018, I have a price of 8.000.000 for vline and 5.000.000 with Dr. Oh Myung June


----------



## Remmy

EvaMorgan said:


> Hello!
> Do anyone know anything bad about JK? I am going to do face contouring on this clinic and worry a lot


I know a little bit of information, JK mostly works with foreign patients, and the prices are a bit more expensive. I heard it's a safe clinic, at least there were no bad cases. And their work is natural,


----------



## Remmy

EvaMorgan said:


> Hello!
> Do anyone know anything bad about JK? I am going to do face contouring on this clinic and worry a lot


I'm also going to do facial contouring, and I'm still choosing and studying clinics.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

yuyu_10 said:


> *braun
> *
> A Japanese woman who underwent surgery in 2015 died.
> sourse:http://news1.kr/articles/?2509312
> 
> She was taking medications of depression and insomnia a lot after surgery. I was watching the news, but the truth was not known...I asked Korean medical professionals about Braun, but they said that not everyone would recommend it.



Please read the article carefully. Yes she did have rhinoplasty and fc. Her father said she was suffering from depression from losing her job in addition to other problems.  The fact that there were so many bottles of pills gives you a clue to what may have taken place. This was in 2015 and the police said that if the autopsy results show malpractice then charges would be laid if she died from malpractice. F


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Vlad said:


> I changed the title - I don't want anyone to get the impression that this forum officially blacklists any of the listed clinics. If you have negative experiences that you wish to share is one thing, to make it seem like it's in official forum capacity is another.



I want to link a very negative experience by PF forummer on her bad eye revision at April31.


Jess_902 said:


> Hey guys, I Did my Double Eyelid revision with Dr Seo at APRIL31 in Gangnam last November and this is just to share my Sh**t experience with them. This is going to be a long review so please bear with me.



I couldn't copy the link.  Read it under 
*Revisional double eyelids surgery by Jess_92*


----------



## ElijahSpk

villacola10 said:


> I actually did look hard. However, if that's the case then can you please send me links of BOTCH stories from VIP then?
> Thank-you


Yes, i also want to see botched patients of VIP with proof


----------



## ElijahSpk

villacola10 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for sharing. Did the girls from Kakao said doing rib hurt short-term or permanently?
> 
> Honestly, I still think that I will go with VIP. I just want to go to a clinic that doesn't have any botch stories. And I'm still trying to find similar clinics like VIP. I was looking into GNG, but found out that they give people discounts to write a "great" reviews. That doesn't sit too well me with because the "great" reviews might not even be sincere. Plus the consultation I had with them was weird!
> 
> Did you decide where you want to go?


Did you consult VIP?


----------



## ElijahSpk

EvaMorgan said:


> Hello!
> Do anyone know anything bad about JK? I am going to do face contouring on this clinic and worry a lot


Infact, i too haven't heard much about them. All i know is that they mostly get foreign patients & are quite expensive


----------



## Emma_me

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> Please read the article carefully. Yes she did have rhinoplasty and fc. Her father said she was suffering from depression from losing her job in addition to other problems.  The fact that there were so many bottles of pills gives you a clue to what may have taken place. This was in 2015 and the police said that if the autopsy results show malpractice then charges would be laid if she died from malpractice. F


OMG....


----------



## ElijahSpk

Liv Florence said:


> Does anyone know about DAPRS / DA plastic surgery ? I am heading there in OCT


DA was once talked about in this forum but not anymore due to them being money minded and less caring towards patients.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

ElijahSpk said:


> DA was once talked about in this forum but not anymore due to them being money minded and less caring towards patients.


Not just money hungry and less caring - EVEN MORE ALARMING are the negative reviews by several ppl here that their faces were ruined by bad fat grafting. Use the SEARCH option newbies instead of being SO LAZY and putting your questions out there. It's your face and your responsibility to do this. SMH.


----------



## Taylor Lee

Hi all, I'm new to the Purseforum and am just getting around finding all sorts of reviews and stories of the many many clinics in korea...I'm planning on getting FC and Rhinoplasty done and was seriously considering close to deciding to stick with Migo Plastic Surgery until I recently found some unpleasant reviews through members of purseforum... 

Am I making a mistake? Anyone have experiences with Migo plastic surgery to share? 
:'(


----------



## Passion168

I have read the entire blog. I love the Blocklust eventhought it’s just a reference. 

I personally done my fascial couturing(cheek bone reduction and left side jaw shaped), Rhino, eye bag removed at Grand. At first, I was freaking out that my face was all bloated and bruised since it was my first time. After 2 weeks, the bruises and bloating were dying down. My Rhino was good and natural. I wanted a smaller tip but the dr recommended it doesn’t suit my face. ..... For all surgery, it will take about 6 months to see a better result (don’t cry out loud like I did after 2-3 or 2 months, cause it does takes time to heal). It has been 8 months now. The only thing I am not happy about is my cheek bone on the right side that the pin they put inside my face which I can feel it on the skin. It makes uncomfortable . Initially, I told the dr. I want to remove the cheekbone so it will makes my face not as skinny like model jaw \  / and would like to have more smooth baby face with my own v-shape (like I said I have skinny face so don’t need the v-shape). Now, after the swalloween went down and my skinny \. / jaw appears again. I guess I did tell the dr I still wanted to have a bit of my skinny jaw but with baby face look. (I guess ThSts impossible). So now, I want to find a professional clinic with no bad rating. I was looking at Faceline but after reading 52 pages of threads here that’s out of the question. At the same time, I want to get my calves and lipo and Breast done. 

Here are my consideration:
Lipo/calves: 365m
Fasical couturing: 
Cooki, ITEM, 
GNG Hospital, Forever Clinic, Namu Clinic, Gyaryaham Clinic, Nplus, Nano, Fresh 
Breast Implant: dr. Park Jinseok

Would love all your suggestion ‍♀️


----------



## Gabriellaa555

oreocream said:


> Namu's zygoma technique has my attention. I'm looking at them now. I'm very interested in zygoma reduction techniques which fixes.


Hi I am also interested in their method. Does anyone here had it?


----------



## Gabriellaa555

HI, may I ask if some one red about something negative for facial contour for thee clinics:
1. ITEM 
2. NAMU
3. DREAM
4. VIP
5. VIEW

Now i like all of them, and need to decide which to chose.

What do you think?
I cannot found any bad review about them, researching soooo long and my head is so tired now.
Just seen one bad about ITEM but only about consultation not related to FC (girl was not happy she not met docor , only consultant)

thanks in advance,

I will also appreciate good reviews on DREAM , ITEM and VIP - I did not found too many.


----------



## fbo

red_banana said:


> I actually walked into VIP for a consultation earlier this year after my consult at Dream. The two clinics are very close to each other. It was the best consult out of the 5 clinics I've visited because I feel like I can really trust Dr. Lee after meeting him in person, and their clinic was not at all pushy like some of the other ones. I wish I had went with Dr. Lee at VIP for my primary rhino..... now I will be seeing him for my revision rhino early next year because he will not operate until a full year after the previous nose surgery. I did not go with him initially because he was so expensive and I did not book with him for consultation prior to flying to Korea. When I asked if they can operate on me in the next 5 days, they said that they were booked for the entire month. Now I will be spending much more because of the revision fee, and the money I wasted at Wonjin for a botched primary nose surgery. I feel like a dummy because I only found purse forum after my first surgery, and everywhere on here says that Wonjin is blacklisted. Maybe I will write a review on that soon.


Hi, did you have surgery with Dr Lee yet please?


----------



## fbo

Sonya714 said:


> I know its from 2014, but I really want to know what happen because Vip is very pricey they quoted this
> Estimated cost for your surgery is the following:
> - 100% rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$11,000 + Revision fee US$2,000
> - Mid-face augmentation (rib cartilage): US$3,000
> There is 10% tax on cosmetic surgeries. Total is $16,000 USD. So that is the reason why I wanted to know before I make my choice see if vip is worth for me or not.


Dear Sonya, have you had surgery at VIP pls? I am looking at this clinic for revision rhino


----------



## fbo

Hi, I'm new here. I'm 33yr old female Caucasian. Looking into revision rhino in korea to lengthen nose bridge. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Lnglichan

So much to read here...I hope I can choose the right PS ...


----------



## Beatriceyo

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic





where did u get the list?


----------



## fbo

Liv Florence said:


> Do you think he is good with revisionary for nose?




Can someone post if they know or had negative experiences for revision rhinoplasty with either DR LEE at VIP or DR MJ KIM of April 31 please?


----------



## stvnwij

fbo said:


> Can someone post if they know or had negative experiences for revision rhinoplasty with either DR LEE at VIP or DR MJ KIM of April 31 please?


Yes, i had not-cosmetically-improved rhino revision result with dr.Kim of April 31. You could find my earlier post to see the BA, besides over price quote.


----------



## fbo

stvnwij said:


> Yes, i had not-cosmetically-improved rhino revision result with dr.Kim of April 31. You could find my earlier post to see the BA, besides over price quote.



Thanks for your input. Im sorry for your experience. What did you want to achieve from revision? What do you mean "over price quote"?


----------



## MissOrange

fbo said:


> Can someone post if they know or had negative experiences for revision rhinoplasty with either DR LEE at VIP or DR MJ KIM of April 31 please?


Have a read of @NadineP 's thread on April31 kim and her botched rhino with photos. Go to search forum to find her thread. I also met a young Chinese girl in Korea and saw her botched super short nose with Kim of April31 in person. It is known for depending on foreigners as Koreans have not heard of April31. And sadly a forum member's last known surgery consult for revision rhino was with April31 before she passed away.


----------



## fbo

MissOrange said:


> Have a read of @NadineP 's thread on April31 kim and her botched rhino with photos. Go to search forum to find her thread. I also met a young Chinese girl in Korea and saw her botched super short nose with Kim of April31 in person. It is known for depending on foreigners as Koreans have not heard of April31. And sadly a forum member's last known surgery consult for revision rhino was with April31 before she passed away.



Wowww! that was a real eye-opener! Thanks Miss Orange. What do you think of VIP please? It charges a lot, but their before afters are very good....they're so good that sometimes I wonder if the afters have been retouched with photoshop. Are there any REAL VIP revision patients out there I can talk to please?


----------



## fbo

Dear friends, 
I need to get in contact with VIP revision rhinoplasty clients, both those who were satisfied or not with their revision outcome. I can give you my whatsapp number as well. All feedback from real patients would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## fbo

red_banana said:


> I actually walked into VIP for a consultation earlier this year after my consult at Dream. The two clinics are very close to each other. It was the best consult out of the 5 clinics I've visited because I feel like I can really trust Dr. Lee after meeting him in person, and their clinic was not at all pushy like some of the other ones. I wish I had went with Dr. Lee at VIP for my primary rhino..... now I will be seeing him for my revision rhino early next year because he will not operate until a full year after the previous nose surgery. I did not go with him initially because he was so expensive and I did not book with him for consultation prior to flying to Korea. When I asked if they can operate on me in the next 5 days, they said that they were booked for the entire month. Now I will be spending much more because of the revision fee, and the money I wasted at Wonjin for a botched primary nose surgery. I feel like a dummy because I only found purse forum after my first surgery, and everywhere on here says that Wonjin is blacklisted. Maybe I will write a review on that soon.


Did you have your surgery with Dr Lee at VIP?


----------



## heartbeep

I too am looking for patients who have had surgery at VIP, especially fg! Am thinking of doing a fg there in November 


fbo said:


> Did you have your surgery with Dr Lee at VIP?


----------



## Mazikeen

fbo said:


> Dear friends,
> I need to get in contact with VIP revision rhinoplasty clients, both those who were satisfied or not with their revision outcome. I can give you my whatsapp number as well. All feedback from real patients would be greatly appreciated xxx


@fbo I had my primary & secondary rhinos in Europe with mediocre results - deviated septum, right nasal valve collapse, bulbous tip.  Had my 3rd revision at VIP - full rib- & I`m pleased with the results. The sugeons in Europe practically butchered my nose but Dr. Lee did a very good job repairing the damage.  I`ll be going back next year for a minor revision - bridge is a bit too high & I would like him to lower my nose tip but otherwise my dream nose.


----------



## pixienose

Hey everyone, I've got consultation for full rib rhinoplasty + mid-face augmentation + incisional double eyelid surgery at VIP on 24 Oct followed by the surgeries on 26 Oct.

I've had nose fillers since 2013 (probably 6-8 sessions) so it's considered a revision rhinoplasty as they have to remove most of my residual fillers. 

So far Chloe (consultant) has been wonderful in terms of response and I am very excited to meet Dr Lee and her. 

Will update on my experience and results.


----------



## DanaLana

fbo said:


> Did you have your surgery with Dr Lee at VIP?



I did not get revision work from VIP and I’ve stopped considering them for my rhino revision because some girls have had revision at VIP and did not like their results. Also the price is $$$$$. 

With rib, I feel surgeons may anticipate resorption and might make the nose bigger initially. So it can take longer for you to see the final shape. I wouldn’t be able to wait 1- 1.5 years for a nice nose. 

Please find real past patients to talk to before jumping the gun with ANY clinic to do surgery is my best advice. 

And be wary that a lot of people on here are promoters from clinics with an agenda to gain clientele.


----------



## pixienose

Hi everyone, 

I am 3 weeks into my recovery and as promised, I will be detailing my experience with VIP. Overall, it was quite a pleasant journey with them although at certain points it can feel rushed as the clinic is full and busy every day.

I had my consultation the evening I arrived on 22 Nov, my nose fillers were removed on the same day and Dr Lee did not guarantee that he could operate on me that same week as I have had so much fillers in my nose and my skin tissue was really thin. He recommended that I take a 2 month break from fillers before getting my rhinoplasty if it was not possible to operate that week. He monitored and checked on my nose every day for the next 4 days, and finally gave the green light for the surgery on 26 Nov. The surgery was a success and I will provide details on the operation and post-op days in future posts.

During my 3 weeks stay in VIP's accommodation, I met the same group of clients (most of whom were there to do revision rhino) every day for our daily check ups. People really fly in from all around the world. There were 2 couples from the states, a group of ladies from Indonesia, and others from South Africa and even Mongolia. We all chatted quite a bit over the weeks and the general consensus is that Dr Lee is really good at revision rhino, and everyone was hoping it would be their last rhino. I saw some of the others' noses after their casts were taken off, and they all looked wonderful.

I am not paid to promote the clinic and my observations are my own. While I am still waiting for my nose to deswell (my nose in frontal view looks huge and unnatural to me right now), I am especially happy with my side profile.

Will update again on surgery day and post-op soon.


----------



## Mewdesu

MissOrange said:


> Have a read of @NadineP 's thread on April31 kim and her botched rhino with photos. Go to search forum to find her thread. I also met a young Chinese girl in Korea and saw her botched super short nose with Kim of April31 in person. It is known for depending on foreigners as Koreans have not heard of April31. And sadly a forum member's last known surgery consult for revision rhino was with April31 before she passed away.



Omg!!! Did she pass away after a surgery at April31?? I am considering them for my revision now I don’t know what to do.
Which one do you reccomend from Dream, MVP, GNG? This would be my 3rd surgery and I’m really depressed and I hate my nose now :/


----------



## BotchedAtRegen

Deewills said:


> Can anyone tell me why Regen is black listed, I am almost ready to book for vline and forehead lift for Dec 2018, I have a price of 8.000.000 for vline and 5.000.000 with Dr. Oh Myung June


They have jr surgeons especially for foreign patients. I am a victim of a botched fat graft and primary rhinoplasty. They ruined my life and my pockets to go on my 3rd revision now...
Do NOT trust REGEN!!!!!


----------



## BotchedAtRegen

phoebebuffey said:


> Why is Regen blacklisted?


They botched my nose and fact with fat grafting!!! In 2013/November...


----------



## zaza13333

shasia said:


> these are some botch jobs from Namu


How is it botched lol ?


----------



## zaza13333

No change is not considered as botched for me 
Botched is nerves damages or real damages on the face 
And how is the first  nose botched tho ?


----------



## zaza13333

Im talking about the nose surgery you shared on your thread. The other girl


----------



## Mewdesu

But Nadine did surgery with April31??? Not Namu..


----------



## zaza13333

Mewdesu said:


> But Nadine did surgery with April31??? Not Namu..


Yea this is ******** lol


----------



## Mewdesu

zaza13333 said:


> Yea this is ******** lol


I found her post. Nadine has her nose done at April 31st.


----------



## zaza13333

Mewdesu said:


> I found her post. Nadine has her nose done at April 31st.


I believe you lol im’prety Sure this post is from and angry consultant not Liking namu  and trying to make bad review about it


----------



## Young WL

STAY AWAY FROM ID HOSPITAL
THEY BOTCHED MY FACE AND RUINED MY LIFE 
ALSO STAY AWAY FROM FACELINE
I KNOW FEW WOMEN HAVING SERIOUS SIDE EFFECTS , I MEAN SERIOUS. ONE OF THEM EVENTUALLY KILLED HERSELF FROM THE PAIN. 
MY PAIN IS ALSO HUMONGOUS. I SHOULD HAVE READ THE NEGATIVE REVIEWS MORE CAREFULLY. MY LIFE IS IN HELL BECAUSE OF ID HOSPITAL


----------



## Young WL

This is ID hospital. A woman died just 1day after her surgery in ID hospital. She was healthy and autopsy defined death as inability to breath after the surgery. The police arrested the nurse because the hospital fixed surgical note, which is illegal, for their benefit, as its not their fault. Representative from ID hospital then states it is common to fix the surgical notes, and that they can't define the reason for death.
This is the truth about the ID hospital.


----------



## cherrymxy

Passion168 said:


> I have read the entire blog. I love the Blocklust eventhought it’s just a reference.
> 
> I personally done my fascial couturing(cheek bone reduction and left side jaw shaped), Rhino, eye bag removed at Grand. At first, I was freaking out that my face was all bloated and bruised since it was my first time. After 2 weeks, the bruises and bloating were dying down. My Rhino was good and natural. I wanted a smaller tip but the dr recommended it doesn’t suit my face. ..... For all surgery, it will take about 6 months to see a better result (don’t cry out loud like I did after 2-3 or 2 months, cause it does takes time to heal). It has been 8 months now. The only thing I am not happy about is my cheek bone on the right side that the pin they put inside my face which I can feel it on the skin. It makes uncomfortable . Initially, I told the dr. I want to remove the cheekbone so it will makes my face not as skinny like model jaw \  / and would like to have more smooth baby face with my own v-shape (like I said I have skinny face so don’t need the v-shape). Now, after the swalloween went down and my skinny \. / jaw appears again. I guess I did tell the dr I still wanted to have a bit of my skinny jaw but with baby face look. (I guess ThSts impossible). So now, I want to find a professional clinic with no bad rating. I was looking at Faceline but after reading 52 pages of threads here that’s out of the question. At the same time, I want to get my calves and lipo and Breast done.
> 
> Here are my consideration:
> Lipo/calves: 365m
> Fasical couturing:
> Cooki, ITEM,
> GNG Hospital, Forever Clinic, Namu Clinic, Gyaryaham Clinic, Nplus, Nano, Fresh
> Breast Implant: dr. Park Jinseok
> 
> Would love all your suggestion ‍♀️


I want to do fat grafting for face and breast and butt , which hospital will be a reasonal price with good Dr.???


----------



## ifterms

Claire and Dr. Kirk talked my partner into unnecessary procedure at Namu Plastic Surgery, this procedure caused brow hair loss, bad scarring and 30% of her actual eyebrow skin got cut off, that's permanent brow loss. Both Claire and Dr. Kirk knew about the side effects but they decided not to disclose the information at the consultation, there are some serious ethical issues going on in this clinic. I posted a thread with details on PurseForum.


----------



## cherrymxy

tobbbbbby22 said:


> This is not necessarily true.
> Many people could have had a good result in those clinics.( Grand, DA, REGEN)
> I had several surgeries in Korea and it includes three of those clinics.
> The staffs were friendly and the doctor and nurses were professional.
> I think it's way to harsh to black list all those clinic/ hospitals.


----------



## cherrymxy

i am going to seoul next few weeks.  I am going to cross off BK and ID , only visit regen and fresh.  before this time I only want to do fat grafting for face and breast or butt.    I saw HANABi  doing nose is great . maybe after few years do my nose there.
how much do you know about hanabi hospital.


----------



## cherrymxy

cherrymxy said:


> i am going to seoul next few weeks.  I am going to cross off BK and ID , only visit regen and fresh.  before this time I only want to do fat grafting for face and breast or butt.    I saw HANABi  doing nose is great . maybe after few years do my nose there.
> how much do you know about hanabi hospital.


BK consultant service isn't good . ID consultant gave the price is skyrock high, and they seem like didn't care about loss you one of customer, they still have tones customer go for it.   but if you do a little bit more research , you will find do have lots other good hospital in seoul.   My own research  Hanabi for nose is best right now. untill I find other best , I will take more look at it and contact them.  But this year only want to my fat grafting done ,now lock down tow hospital : regen and fresh ....  hopefully I can get a better price in the end ....


----------



## miyeonh

tc302 said:


> Has anyone felt all the pain during their surgery? I have... I was screaming and the doctors knew... This was at DREAM clinic. Did Rhino and Lipo...
> I just want a good clinic that can deliver results!!!
> Right now considering Top Class, Nplus, Nano, Iwells and Banobagi for revision and FC.


May I know who were your doctor that time?


----------



## demonize

I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


----------



## zaza13333

demonize said:


> I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


There are mixed reviews.. 
they can do very dramatic results but apparently the staff is very pushy and shady (I’m talking about some consultant) 
They also advertise a lot on this forum.. some review could be fake. 
I don’t think it’s a bad clinic like ID.. 
but for me shady consultant is a red flag


----------



## demonize

zaza13333 said:


> There are mixed reviews..
> they can do very dramatic results but apparently the staff is very pushy and shady (I’m talking about some consultant)
> They also advertise a lot on this forum.. some review could be fake.
> I don’t think it’s a bad clinic like ID..
> but for me shady consultant is a red flag



Thats true, being shady is a definite turn off for a clinic
it would mean they're more likely to try and copy paste procedures, I guess this place is only best for if you like the general aesthetic they produce in abundance on the daily. Thank you for your reply! more things to consider for my own personal PS journey


----------



## cherrymxy

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


wow , you must did lots research , why did you cross out Regen? actually asian consultant gave me reasonable price than anywhere else and some discount and recommend doctor for me...  I was comfortable with her.


----------



## cherrymxy

mayond said:


> Oh, that is good! Thanks for sharing.
> I think I read here about BK which is not good as a factory either.


ID and BK both like factory , because too many foreigner go there ..... I guess ,they don't care loss one or two


----------



## cherrymxy

demonize said:


> I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


I have booked go the end of Feb 2019.    I have few week to research.... to lock down ....  I probably lock down on fresh for fat grafting for my first trip to seoul...


----------



## Hello2019

demonize said:


> I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


I think you are mistaking it with a different clinic. View has been known for having no medical accidents since they opened. I've also done my research and View is one of the safest hospitals to go imo


----------



## Krisven

demonize said:


> I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


Yes I can definetly tell you they are safe. I dont wanna die for getting an operation overseas I can speak for my experience they will make sure prior to surgery to conduct xray mri and lab test. And they have in house anesthesiologist.  Pre op and post op are great I got multiple deswelling treatments . They will not force procedure if it's not needed. I wanted to do alar reduction but dr says it will make my nose fake so he didnt do it. I'm speaking 100 percent truthfulness it's up to u on the end of the day where u wanna go . I'm not promoting this clinic but solely speaking on my opinion.


----------



## Krisven

Krisven said:


> Yes I can definetly tell you they are safe. I dont wanna die for getting an operation overseas I can speak for my experience they will make sure prior to surgery to conduct xray mri and lab test. And they have in house anesthesiologist.  Pre op and post op are great I got multiple deswelling treatments . They will not force procedure if it's not needed. I wanted to do alar reduction but dr says it will make my nose fake so he didnt do it. I'm speaking 100 percent truthfulness it's up to u on the end of the day where u wanna go . I'm not promoting this clinic but solely speaking on my experience during my stay.


----------



## demonize

Krisven said:


> Yes I can definetly tell you they are safe. I dont wanna die for getting an operation overseas I can speak for my experience they will make sure prior to surgery to conduct xray mri and lab test. And they have in house anesthesiologist.  Pre op and post op are great I got multiple deswelling treatments . They will not force procedure if it's not needed. I wanted to do alar reduction but dr says it will make my nose fake so he didnt do it. I'm speaking 100 percent truthfulness it's up to u on the end of the day where u wanna go . I'm not promoting this clinic but solely speaking on my opinion.



Oh wow
Thank you! 
I will check out their pages whenever I can


----------



## Krisven

demonize said:


> Oh wow
> Thank you!
> I will check out their pages whenever I can


My advice is consult personally . Coz everybody has different opinions. In the end of the day you are the decision maker.


----------



## Mimmiesmama

red_banana said:


> I actually walked into VIP for a consultation earlier this year after my consult at Dream. The two clinics are very close to each other. It was the best consult out of the 5 clinics I've visited because I feel like I can really trust Dr. Lee after meeting him in person, and their clinic was not at all pushy like some of the other ones. I wish I had went with Dr. Lee at VIP for my primary rhino..... now I will be seeing him for my revision rhino early next year because he will not operate until a full year after the previous nose surgery. I did not go with him initially because he was so expensive and I did not book with him for consultation prior to flying to Korea. When I asked if they can operate on me in the next 5 days, they said that they were booked for the entire month. Now I will be spending much more because of the revision fee, and the money I wasted at Wonjin for a botched primary nose surgery. I feel like a dummy because I only found purse forum after my first surgery, and everywhere on here says that Wonjin is blacklisted. Maybe I will write a review on that soon.


Hi Redbanana
Sorry to hear you had a bad outcome with Wonjin. Have you had your revision with Dr Lee yet.


----------



## miame44

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> My experience is don't go to the big hospital try to find the best doctors, not the clinics. I have good places the native told me if anyone is interested just write to me. The doctor is good and the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


----------



## miame44

Phreakcodex said:


> Ok new update guys
> 
> *1- ID hospital
> 2- Grand
> 3- TLPS
> I am adding DA Plastic clinic.
> 4. BK
> 5-jewelry
> 6-Aone*


----------



## callmeugly

may I ask why VIEW is on the blacklist, if its just for being expensive, then thats at least nothing serious, but if there were any botches or accidents I would like to know : o 
I am considering The Face Dental or VIEW for my chin reduction /V Line (and whatever fix my ugly face needs)
at least I dont see the Face Dental listed, but not sure if they do anything much besides chin-mouth-dental area, and I dont really like the results from VIEW but still way better than going to a botch place .. hmm


----------



## Krisven

callmeugly said:


> may I ask why VIEW is on the blacklist, if its just for being expensive, then thats at least nothing serious, but if there were any botches or accidents I would like to know : o
> I am considering The Face Dental or VIEW for my chin reduction /V Line (and whatever fix my ugly face needs)
> at least I dont see the Face Dental listed, but not sure if they do anything much besides chin-mouth-dental area, and I dont really like the results from VIEW but still way better than going to a botch place .. hmm


Yes view view doesn


callmeugly said:


> may I ask why VIEW is on the blacklist, if its just for being expensive, then thats at least nothing serious, but if there were any botches or accidents I would like to know : o
> I am considering The Face Dental or VIEW for my chin reduction /V Line (and whatever fix my ugly face needs)
> at least I dont see the Face Dental listed, but not sure if they do anything much besides chin-mouth-dental area, and I dont really like the results from VIEW but still way better than going to a botch place .. hmm


View is one of the reliable and safest hospital to go in SK if your doing multiple surgery!. Just consult in person is the best way to choose a clinic and get the vibes and feel of it .


----------



## victoria mei

usagichanman said:


> Thank you, I searched about Fresh and they seem to very good with real looking before after photos!! Exactly the way I want it. Haven't asked for prices yet though. I will probably ask!
> 
> As for breast implant i will go with dr. Park Jinseok since he seems to very reputable and is the only one I know that do Natrelle (gummy bear implants), and gave me a reasonable price of 6.3M KRW, which is the normal price he gives to korean patients.
> 
> I talked to daprs, and they quoted me:
> 8.8M krw for cheekbone reduction
> 3.5M krw for full face fat graft
> 3.3M krw for hairline reduction by hair implant (every 1000 pcs)
> And I'm now asking for ptosis correction and nose tip plasty (since what I did in japan is only alar reduction and bridge implant), and also lip fillers, but I might do those here instead because I already have a doctor I can trust.
> They (daprs) also said that I can negotiate with the price but I have to come to them directly for that.
> 
> But then, I got a message telling me that DAPRS is not good, and missorange's recent post above made me unsure.
> 
> So, anyone has a consistantly good/minimal bad reviews clinic that are good in:
> - cheekbone reduction
> - hairline reduction (hair implants preffered)
> - ptosis correction?
> 
> Doesn't have to be all the same clinic/hospital.
> I'm just confused at this point because almost every clinic i know are "bad" or "blacklist"
> Please help, anything will be great.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Usagichanman, 
I plan doing BA this coming may, i am still looking for highly recommended BA surgeon. On my list are NANA plastic, HERSHE, Regen. 
Do you have any good recommendation on surgeon ?


----------



## ritabae

odnok said:


> That's what I read. I feel that shadow doctors are common in Korea. Even in Australia. Also have you heard of iwell? I know dream is good for rhino.
> Tell me if I'm wrong im in the middle of researching.



No


----------



## blackie66

Orientalbella said:


> I just had my eyes done at Jayjun in Gangnam almost 10 million won very horrible experience. Bad service and I do not recommend Jayjun to anyone, my blacklist and warning to getting wanting to go to jayjun.


Oh dear so sorry to hear about your bad experience at Jayjun. That's a high price to pay for DES?


----------



## Karina K

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future _
> 
> _ This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there_
> 
> 
> 
> _You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


Why ID hospital?


----------



## Karina K

I want to go Seoul for plastic surgery- rhinoplasty, blepharoplasty, fat graft. How can I find a clinic which I can trust. I wanted to go to ID and TL...


----------



## Mary Wang

Karina K said:


> Why ID hospital?


Why View clinic? do you know more in details about which procedure(s) that was considering View clinic in the Black listed? I would like to know so I can avoid. Thank you


----------



## Mazikeen

Karina K said:


> Why ID hospital?


Pls avoid ID clinic.  So many botched surgeries & shadow doctors are rampant there.  The head surgeon Dr. Park was outed for this live on Korean TV. TL also has many botched reviews here on PF.  What procedures are u interested in? If facial contouring I recommend Dr. Lee from the Face Dental.  He is a qualified maxillofacial surgeon & his prices are very reasonable. HTH


----------



## mylilky

This is a true story which happened to a close Friend of mine. I accompanied her to Korea for eyelid surgery (pm for clinic name). What we thought was a simple surgery ( non incisional plus epi) went horribly wrong and she was left with two black eyes and she still has bruising in 6 months. She also has epi scars. On top of that she did not get the Low tapered crease that she requested for, she got high parallel crease instead. So for people considering plastic surgery please consider properly cause things can go wrong even in the hands of the best surgeon. While local surgeons may not sound as reputable as korean surgeons , some of them may be able to give you better results.


----------



## comfortableshow

victoria mei said:


> Hi Usagichanman,
> I plan doing BA this coming may, i am still looking for highly recommended BA surgeon. On my list are NANA plastic, HERSHE, Regen.
> Do you have any good recommendation on surgeon ?


did you proceed your surgery? which clinic did you go??


----------



## yumeyume

Does anyone have information about glovi plastic surgery? 
I have a plan to do my eye incision there, but I can't find the information of glovi on this bulletin board...


----------



## Jara6886

Guys, I did a non incision DES at ID Hospital and my experience was horrible  the doctor spent 1 minute for a consultation and after the surgery they didn't even remove the marker from my eyes. (They drew 7 dots and lines on my eyes?) Spent about 5 hours to remove this ... it's been more than a year, and my eye are assymetric 
 I also transfered a $300 USD deposit to book a surgery day but they applied it as 290,000 KRW. 

Just don't go there ...


----------



## Murshroom

Jara6886 said:


> Guys, I did a non incision DES at ID Hospital and my experience was horrible  the doctor spent 1 minute for a consultation and after the surgery they didn't even remove the marker from my eyes. (They drew 7 dots and lines on my eyes?) Spent about 5 hours to remove this ... it's been more than a year, and my eye are assymetric
> I also transfered a $300 USD deposit to book a surgery day but they applied it as 290,000 KRW.
> 
> Just don't go there ...


Thank you for your review Jara


----------



## ilove90

I am looking for forehead lowering . Any doctor or clinic to recommend ?


----------



## BeautyDreamer

mylilky said:


> This is a true story which happened to a close Friend of mine. I accompanied her to Korea for eyelid surgery (pm for clinic name). What we thought was a simple surgery ( non incisional plus epi) went horribly wrong and she was left with two black eyes and she still has bruising in 6 months. She also has epi scars. On top of that she did not get the Low tapered crease that she requested for, she got high parallel crease instead. So for people considering plastic surgery please consider properly cause things can go wrong even in the hands of the best surgeon. While local surgeons may not sound as reputable as korean surgeons , some of them may be able to give you better results.


omg.. which clinic? ill pmm


----------



## Barabashka

cloris97 said:


> just sharing some botched surgeries in DA by Dr. Lee.
> double jaw CT scan: pic 1, pic 2.
> eye can't open after surgery: pic


 Do you know anything about Face Dental Clinic Doctor Lee


----------



## nikkigirl

demonize said:


> I read a comment somewhere about a patient dying at View clinic, I recall an article tagged along with the comment...I forgotten the details from what occurred for this patient. Can someone please relink me? Is View safe to go now in 2019?


I had my eyes done with them 5 weeks ago and not happy with the results so far. But i will give it 3 months to heal and write a detailed review about my experience with them.


----------



## Skyler1908

nikkigirl said:


> I had my eyes done with them 5 weeks ago and not happy with the results so far. But i will give it 3 months to heal and write a detailed review about my experience with them.


Hi Nikki,who was your dr?I'm planning to go there to get eyelids surgery


----------



## Young WL

I got my surgery done in ID hospital korea and got my face not only ruined, got paralyzed and look 30 years older. IT completely destroyed my life. ITs nothing like the tv show. That is the show for advertisements, the pictures of before and after is all photoshopped because there is no law in korea to prevent fake reviews. In fact, the bad reviews are all erased.


----------



## wishingstar

Wow, it seems like almost every clinic I know of is blacklisted!  Can someone explain why Banobagi, View, Faceline, The Line, and TL are all “blacklisted”?  Also, does anyone know which doctors specifically?  I was planning to consult with some of those, but now i am not so sure (though I know it should be taken with a grain of salt if, say, just one or two people had a bad experience out of many good ones).


----------



## Anne Hoang

Oh, View is on blacklist?


----------



## ray_ram

What is the problem with VIP International Plastic Surgery Center ??

I am looking to get Rhinoplasty

I always thought they were meant to be premium ? I am split between them and Answer Plastic Surgery


----------



## treppenwitz

Adding *JW *to this list.
Botched surgeries from *Faceline* and *Migo* as well.
Their stories are heart wrenching, especially when one of them talks how Migo hired three men to pour hot ramen on her during her protest. Just...wow.

See this video for evidence. There's English subtitles:


----------



## Odoll

I think it's important to blacklist surgeons not just clinics. Many have worked at ID for example then left and joined/started other clinics.
so these clinics should be avoided as well!
Anybody got a trace of the names of the surgeons and their movements?


----------



## Hkko1

Mewdesu said:


> I found her post. Nadine has her nose done at April 31st.


I went there today after my two jaw surgery, the consultant charged me for 50,000 won for CT scan and had me waited for 1 hour. Then told me the doctor wont see me because I just had my two jaw surgery and asked me to come back after half a year. I think I might not go back.


----------



## pretty_annie

Young WL said:


> I got my surgery done in ID hospital korea and got my face not only ruined, got paralyzed and look 30 years older. IT completely destroyed my life. ITs nothing like the tv show. That is the show for advertisements, the pictures of before and after is all photoshopped because there is no law in korea to prevent fake reviews. In fact, the bad reviews are all erased.


Who is your Dr in ID hospital? Can you pm me? I am planning to have f2f consultation with them


----------



## pretty_annie

Why Banobagi and ID hospital are on the blacklist?
What particular procedure they messed up?
Who is the doctor?
Please put news link to that botched jobs and death cases.
Please help and pm me. Those clinics are well known to us and I’m planning to have my 2jaw surgery done with one of them.


----------



## bourf

treppenwitz said:


> Adding *JW *to this list.
> Botched surgeries from *Faceline* and *Migo* as well.
> Their stories are heart wrenching, especially when one of them talks how Migo hired three men to pour hot ramen on her during her protest. Just...wow.
> 
> See this video for evidence. There's English subtitles:




Hello. Just arrived here as i am searching for an hospital in Seoul to do my surgery and i dont want to be botched obviously...
I watched the video and do some research. It seems that the girl wasnt talking about Migo hospital but Migoun hospital. It is written like that in the subtitles. 
So I searched just to be sure and it seems like they are different hospitals
http://www.migoun.com/main/?skin=sub01_02.html
http://www.migoclinic.com/main/main.php

Aren't they?


----------



## treppenwitz

bourf said:


> Hello. Just arrived here as i am searching for an hospital in Seoul to do my surgery and i dont want to be botched obviously...
> I watched the video and do some research. It seems that the girl wasnt talking about Migo hospital but Migoun hospital. It is written like that in the subtitles.
> So I searched just to be sure and it seems like they are different hospitals
> http://www.migoun.com/main/?skin=sub01_02.html
> http://www.migoclinic.com/main/main.php
> 
> Aren't they?



Good catch! I initially did search the web for Migoun but couldn't find it, so I thought it was a typo for Migo. My mistake.


----------



## appleorchard96

Thanks for the info!! But can u tell the reason why? Most clinics as mentioned above are big clinics in SK i guess they are more experienced and skilled in treating patients...?


----------



## bourf

treppenwitz said:


> Good catch! I initially did search the web for Migoun but couldn't find it, so I thought it was a typo for Migo. My mistake.


Hehe many hospitals have quite similar names sometimes from what i saw on internet. Easy to get confused~


----------



## bourf

appleorchard96 said:


> Thanks for the info!! But can u tell the reason why? Most clinics as mentioned above are big clinics in SK i guess they are more experienced and skilled in treating patients...?


I am not expert but big hospitals mean also many patients i guess..so less care maybe? 
they have maybe quotas to fill? I dont know but after seeing the above video and even other posts here, seems like it is something common


----------



## Lujain1410

Remmy said:


> Yes, I already for a week here reading posts and comments, and are looking for a good clinic. But I checked in today lol
> and how I needed to respond to a specific comment , I do not quite understand


Hello..so did you do the operation?


----------



## wishingstar

It looks like negative experiences are inevitable at the big clinics, since they have so many different doctors with different level of skills (some good, some bad).  Would it be possible to update the master list on this thread to include the Doctor's names moving fwd? Doctors also move around to work at different clinics a lot, so it's more important to actually attach the review to the surgeon and not the clinic as a whole.


----------



## chiaki207

I want to know more about VIP too. As I went through every reply in this thread, I notice that a lot of people claimed that they have had some experience with VIP or they will post more about this place as the follow-up, but none has actually posted or has solid proof of review (pictures of the results, post-op review, etc). Some even claimed to know sources of bad reviews of this place, but didn't provide any source or any follow-up post despite a lot of people asking about it. What's up with that?


----------



## Baby ghy

BeautyDreamer said:


> omg.. which clinic? ill pmm



If you dont mind, please PM me too. I dont know how to PM.. thankyou


----------



## Shinnah

HJ88 said:


> To put it in perspective, only about 100 of the 500 or so clinics in Gangnam are board certified. So if this matters to you, you should check


Even less..


----------



## lisa.t

chiaki207 said:


> I want to know more about VIP too. As I went through every reply in this thread, I notice that a lot of people claimed that they have had some experience with VIP or they will post more about this place as the follow-up, but none has actually posted or has solid proof of review (pictures of the results, post-op review, etc). Some even claimed to know sources of bad reviews of this place, but didn't provide any source or any follow-up post despite a lot of people asking about it. What's up with that?



Hi chiaki207 - I noticed the exact same thing - before I had read your post here, I made a post today asking a similar question - 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ng-for-real-reviews-about-vip-dr-lee.1019155/

There seems to be no follow-up posts from these reviewers, which is making me feel suspicious and cautious.

I hope there will be more people that will come forward with real reviews about VIP & Dr. Lee, so that we can get a clear and accurate picture about this clinic.


----------



## Shinnah

nitekoala said:


> I'm currently watching YouTube videos of surgery fails of some PRC patients..and it's
> 
> One of them was from JW..
> 
> Plastic surgery is still surgery, do read more and be sure of the risks involved..


Could you please send me the link? Thanks


----------



## chanelsaint

I agree. I want to know too. I've been lurking purseforum for a while for more intel on VIP and people will make a post about going there and they never update. I don't I've ever even seen a closeup view of the underside of a regular patients nostrils after having surgery with them... they have some reviews on realself and I noticed one girls review disappeared (she was unhappy with her surgery).


----------



## chanelsaint

*
*
I agree. I want to know too. I've been lurking purseforum for a while for more intel on VIP and people will make a post about going there and they never update. I don't I've ever even seen a closeup view of the underside of a regular patients nostrils after having surgery with them... they have some reviews on realself and I noticed one girls review disappeared (she was unhappy with her surgery).



lisa.t said:


> Hi chiaki207 - I noticed the exact same thing - before I had read your post here, I made a post today asking a similar question -
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ng-for-real-reviews-about-vip-dr-lee.1019155/
> 
> There seems to be no follow-up posts from these reviewers, which is making me feel suspicious and cautious.
> 
> I hope there will be more people that will come forward with real reviews about VIP & Dr. Lee, so that we can get a clear and accurate picture about this clinic.


----------



## blueberry_bagle

It's weird that this list includes all big hospitals & clinics. Small clinics don't even have residing anesthesiologists are not included? I think this thread is made by someone who just wants to advertise small clinics..... always need to have an objective perspective in this forum.. so difficult...


----------



## lisa.t

chanelsaint said:


> I agree. I want to know too. I've been lurking purseforum for a while for more intel on VIP and people will make a post about going there and they never update. I don't I've ever even seen a closeup view of the underside of a regular patients nostrils after having surgery with them... they have some reviews on realself and I noticed one girls review disappeared (she was unhappy with her surgery).



When some of these posters make it known before their surgeries that they are getting their surgeries done in a certain clinic, such as VIP, and then say that they will keep us posted and updated after their surgeries, follow-up by making a two weeks post op post, but then suddenly disappear, well that makes me very suspicious and cautious.  

e.g. Are they unhappy with their surgeries? Are they being silenced? Have they signed paperwork that they are not allowed to say anything bad about their doctor and clinic or risk getting sued? Are these reviewers and posts fake? ETC.

I can understand that people will get on with their lives, but why say you will update us on your surgery experiences and results on this forum or via RealSelf post-op and then suddenly disappear? 

I feel that REAL reviews from REAL people who under-go plastic surgery know just how valuable follow-up updates and feedback is for those of us who are considering PS in Korea, and so they will also know and understand that many of us are eagerly waiting for their real reviews on specific clinics, as they probably felt the same way before they had their surgeries.

And so (IMO) to suddenly drop off from the face of the planet, so to speak, it makes me feel very uneasy and like I can't trust the majority of these Korean PS reviews on these online forums, which then makes it all the harder to find a good doctor and clinic.

Also, I recently watched a video on YouTube from an ex Korean PS beauty consultant/interpreter and she talks about “shadow” doctors at Korean plastic surgery clinics … it’s definitely something to be aware of –

"Reasons why a former interpreter at a Korean plastic surgery hospital don't do plastic surgery" -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?vvGdR3CfcFFo

Plastic surgery in Korea is a big business and seems to run similarly to a factory.

My philosophy is don’t be paranoid, but it’s a good idea to be smart and cautious … and to do your research and to not rely on just reading some positive (or even negative) reviews here, because who knows which ones are real and which ones are fake, and which ones are being written by promoters and/or by competitors trying to give their competition a bad rap.

Also, most patients are asleep during surgeries with anesthesia and can't see their doctor before, during or after their surgery - because many of the doctors who are going to perform your surgeries aren't in the surgery room before someone puts you to sleep (preferably and hopefully by an anesthesiologist) and then they aren't there when you wake up.

It seems to me to be such a HIT OR MISS kind of situation going to Korea, and reading posts on these forums has only made me more confused and feel like I'm on a WILD GOOSE CHASE.


----------



## chanelsaint

lisa.t said:


> When some of these posters make it known before their surgeries that they are getting their surgeries done in a certain clinic, such as VIP, and then say that they will keep us posted and updated after their surgeries, follow-up by making a two weeks post op post, but then suddenly disappear, well that makes me very suspicious and cautious.
> 
> e.g. Are they unhappy with their surgeries? Are they being silenced? Have they signed paperwork that they are not allowed to say anything bad about their doctor and clinic or risk getting sued? Are these reviewers and posts fake? ETC.
> 
> I can understand that people will get on with their lives, but why say you will update us on your surgery experiences and results on this forum or via RealSelf post-op and then suddenly disappear?
> 
> I feel that REAL reviews from REAL people who under-go plastic surgery know just how valuable follow-up updates and feedback is for those of us who are considering PS in Korea, and so they will also know and understand that many of us are eagerly waiting for their real reviews on specific clinics, as they probably felt the same way before they had their surgeries.
> 
> And so (IMO) to suddenly drop off from the face of the planet, so to speak, it makes me feel very uneasy and like I can't trust the majority of these Korean PS reviews on these online forums, which then makes it all the harder to find a good doctor and clinic.
> 
> Also, I recently watched a video on YouTube from an ex Korean PS beauty consultant/interpreter and she talks about “shadow” doctors at Korean plastic surgery clinics … it’s definitely something to be aware of –
> 
> "Reasons why a former interpreter at a Korean plastic surgery hospital don't do plastic surgery" -
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?vvGdR3CfcFFo
> 
> Plastic surgery in Korea is a big business and seems to run similarly to a factory.
> 
> My philosophy is don’t be paranoid, but it’s a good idea to be smart and cautious … and to do your research and to not rely on just reading some positive (or even negative) reviews here, because who knows which ones are real and which ones are fake, and which ones are being written by promoters and/or by competitors trying to give their competition a bad rap.
> 
> Also, most patients are asleep during surgeries with anesthesia and can't see their doctor before, during or after their surgery - because many of the doctors who are going to perform your surgeries aren't in the surgery room before someone puts you to sleep (preferably and hopefully by an anesthesiologist) and then they aren't there when you wake up.
> 
> It seems to me to be such a HIT OR MISS kind of situation going to Korea, and reading posts on these forums has only made me more confused and feel like I'm on a WILD GOOSE CHASE.



I agree with everything you said. I've been watching some clinics for a couple of years and have yet to see a positive review that I know can trust that isn't a promotional review. I want a regular person to give a review that hasn't had their flight or surgery paid for.

I think that the clinics such as ID are a no-go because of their shadow doctors, but supposedly the government has cracked down on the clinics that use shadow doctors so it's not as common anymore for them to switch doctors... you never know though... you ARE under anesthesia for the surgery. 

BUT

In the US (where I'm from), there are plastics surgeons who teach their plastic surgery residents/students... Some of the premier surgery centers are universities, and I think they do shadow-doctoring, but we don't call it that here- the student is just "helping" the lead surgeon... sometimes they allow the resident to assist too much in the surgery; but it's like an unspoken thing here. In my situation (on my previous surgery), I wasn't botched, but I could most definitely tell where the resident was allowed to do the stitches. On another procedure, I was awake and I could see where the resident was assisting (the patient is like the teaching tool for the teacher and student)- again, not as horrible as what has happened in Korea frequently until the government got involved, but shadow-doctoring even happens in US (there are just barely any stories about it because the laws protect the doctors here and we sign so many waivers that release the doctor/facility from liability and from being sued/spoken about). 

Before undergoing any surgery anywhere, I would look out for how how many residents/students are around, and I would ask questions in writing and at the consultation. I learned from my last experience dealing with residents poor stitching and one horrible time a resident injected lidocaine too close to my eyes and I could barely open my eyelids. I would request to have the residents as viewers only, very little hands on because 1. the price we pay if for a doctor with 10-20 YEARS experience, not a resident who barely knows what they're doing, and 2. the patients are not guinea pigs unless the patients agrees to that (hopefully receiving surgery for free and not paying a premium price.

That being said, I'm consulting with Dr. Lee at VIP on my Korea trip.


----------



## lisa.t

chanelsaint said:


> That being said, I'm consulting with Dr. Lee at VIP on my Korea trip.



Thanks for your very insightful post.  I didn't know shadow doctors also existed in the U.S.

If you're willing to, please share your consultation experience in Korea, and whether or not you decide to have your surgery done with VIP and why. 

When do you plan to go to Korea for your VIP consultation?


----------



## chanelsaint

lisa.t said:


> Thanks for your very insightful post.  I didn't know shadow doctors also existed in the U.S.
> 
> If you're willing to, please share your consultation experience in Korea, and whether or not you decide to have your surgery done with VIP and why.
> 
> When do you plan to go to Korea for your VIP consultation?


I think shadow-doctors exist everywhere plastic surgery is done unfortunately, there's no way to regulate that. The consultation depends on the clinic schedule. I've seen people schedule consults overseas and then wimp out at the last minute (I don't blame them lol). I'll make a separate post if I go with VIP


----------



## Tongy97

Hi guys! I’m just now learning about all these blacklisted clinics and getting so nervous because I am planning to travel to Korea in October for PS (rhinoplasty, non-incisional double eyelid surgery, and maybe some non-surgical treatments for dark under eye circles and hair loss).

Originally I had chosen Cinderella but saw their name is on this list.. May I ask why? I was also recommended GNG and Nana.. What are your opinions on these hospitals? Any recommendations on good reputable clinics out there? I really want to know an insiders knowledge before choose which clinic lol... T.T

Any advice/info helps!
Thank you


----------



## Tongy97

cloris97 said:


> Adding two clinics to the list
> 1. "WITH" or "WITH Newface" or "Newface" clinic. many botched V-line surgeries.
> 2. Cinderella or "Cindy" clinic. botched nose surgery by head Dr. Jung.
> Information is gathered from a Chinese forum.


Can you please link the article about Cinderella?


----------



## Tongy97

Has anyone heard anything about MVP?


----------



## zybdsh

Tongy97 said:


> Hi guys! I’m just now learning about all these blacklisted clinics and getting so nervous because I am planning to travel to Korea in October for PS (rhinoplasty, non-incisional double eyelid surgery, and maybe some non-surgical treatments for dark under eye circles and hair loss).
> 
> Originally I had chosen Cinderella but saw their name is on this list.. May I ask why? I was also recommended GNG and Nana.. What are your opinions on these hospitals? Any recommendations on good reputable clinics out there? I really want to know an insiders knowledge before choose which clinic lol... T.T
> 
> Any advice/info helps!
> Thank you



Hey, I've been doing my research for months now, as I'm planning to do my surgery in November:
- first choice being TL ps (which is blacklisted here XD), 
- second ATOP ps (my bff got her nose and fatgraft there and looks bomb),
- third very good ps/ or eight ps  - they do the type of nose I'd like

However, you need to take the list with grain of salt.. I mean it's 6 years old, the staff and surgeons most likely changed and those who botched someone's surgery left the hospital... Some are just blacklisted here for tax evision. I considered Cinderella, but I hated how pushy they were, telling me to get this and that, while I listed ONLY ONE thing I want to fix about my face. They overcharge foreigners as well, so you need to be careful.
I haven't heard anything about MVP, but you can look up the forum by searching for MVP or checking out Babitalk or Gangnam Unni apps.


----------



## Enlighten99

Definitely Regen Dr. Oh is the top of the blacklist 
He ruined my face and caused me severe obstructive sleep apnea
Please see my reviews


----------



## mizustarrr

eloralove said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning on doing my nonincisional double eyelid surgery at Cinderella. I'm going for a natural look and they quoted me less than $400 for the procedure...I know the price sounds super cheap but it's because I speak Korean fluently so they think I'm a local even though I'm from America and they're doing a summer special. Other clinics on my short list are Dream, IWell, and New Line in Busan. Can anyone tell me if cinderella is good or if any of the other ones on my list are good?



Did they ask you for Korean ID? I'm trying to pass off as a local too, as I'm Korean-American and speak it pretty fluently


----------



## Ranixus

Hi, may I ask why DA is on the list? I have heard some bad things about their staff such as behaviour but their vline looks stunning. I'm thinking of going for Nana, DA, or TFD for my vline surgery, does anyone have any bad reviews or know if they're good choices?
Thank you♡


----------



## cherrymxy

look stunning is because they use photoshot edit pictures.....


----------



## Tulanh

I asked my friend who is living in Korea to help me find articles or news about accidents in Sk, and I found this one, not sure which hospital it is but many comment say it was MPV.








						[스브스夜] "쌍꺼풀 수술하다 사망?"…'그알' 사무장 성형외과의 비밀
					

사람의 목숨까지 앗아간 사무장 성형외과의 비밀이 밝혀졌다. 3일 오후 방송된 SBS '그것이 알고 싶다-성형제국의 여왕, 그녀는 왜 자취를 감췄나?'편을 통해 강남 성형 제국 신화의 민낯이 드러났다.




					news.sbs.co.kr
				





Is it right?


----------



## Ranixus

cherrymxy said:


> look stunning is because they use photoshot edit pictures.....



Oh really? That's probably why their face shapes look absolutely peerfect. Thank you for the info, I will take a look at that too ♡


----------



## babykyoong

Valenrina said:


> Just want to bump this up. Has anyone heard of top class? Their website seems pretty decent but there isn't much reviews around.


See reviews on Misooda and Babitalk.. I'm serching for reviews too though .. Hope it helps


----------



## Tamara57

mikemexis said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I have done my research for 4 months now. I have read over 260 pages here on Purseforum. I have read all the pages/comments on the thread "Best Plastic Surgery Clinic in Korea" that started on 14th of April 2014 and i am currently reading the thread that started on 15th of October 2012, i am right now on the page 120 of 671. I have also read blogs, news articals and seen videos that have mentioned failed surgeries in Korea, i am using them as a source.
> 
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic
> 
> 
> I hope i have helped you.


Would you mind saying why Banobagi's on the black list please? 
I have a surgery at Babobagi in a couple of months


----------



## QueenDaDiva79

Hi everyone. So, I wanted to know (cause I saw Banobagi & Regen on the Blacklist), and was wondering if anyone had went to them for non- facial surgeries (arm lift/ lipo)? I am talking with a rep from Regen on Kakao and I got an email from Banobagi regarding a arm lift (brachioplasty) w/ liposuction but, they charged a lot & I was told basically it was the foreigner price (btw, i'm a foreigner living in Korea). Also, if anyone has a recommendation for a clinic here in Korea that does arm lift (brachioplasty), please let me know.


----------



## PSJSK

Why is DA on the list?


----------



## QueenDaDiva79

QueenDaDiva79 said:


> Hi everyone. So, I wanted to know (cause I saw Banobagi & Regen on the Blacklist), and was wondering if anyone had went to them for non- facial surgeries (arm lift/ lipo)? I am talking with a rep from Regen on Kakao and I got an email from Banobagi regarding a arm lift (brachioplasty) w/ liposuction but, they charged a lot & I was told basically it was the foreigner price (btw, i'm a foreigner living in Korea). Also, if anyone has a recommendation for a clinic here in Korea that does arm lift (brachioplasty), please let me know.


anyone? The most I've seen are about facial/ mandible shaving..


----------



## Ellie Choi

Big thank you all of you, I also want to get a surgery in Korea and your experience is very useful to decide which clinic I should choose!


----------



## chocomynt

Avoid Dr. Goretti Ho in California. She has no skills with asian eyelid surgeries and botched quite a few people!


----------



## gssh

is *Faceline *still "blacklisted"? i saw a couple negative reviews from 2013-2015 but i also see some more recent postive experiences, however i don't know what to trust lol


----------



## catria

gssh said:


> is *Faceline *still "blacklisted"? i saw a couple negative reviews from 2013-2015 but i also see some more recent postive experiences, however i don't know what to trust lol


Yeah but do you wanna take your chances with a doctor who has been blacklisted?


----------



## godty100

Wow... there's a lot of blacklists.


----------



## Coconut03

I had my surgeries done at banobagi in 2019 and  I definitely would not recommend  this clinic to anyone. I had my eyes, buccal fat removal, and rhinoplasty. My nose came out very deviated and my eyes were not symmetrical at all. I came back for revisions in 2021 and they kept saying there isn’t much can be done. Please stay away from this clinic.


----------



## missgreen123

Coconut03 said:


> I had my surgeries done at banobagi in 2019 and  I definitely would not recommend  this clinic to anyone. I had my eyes, buccal fat removal, and rhinoplasty. My nose came out very deviated and my eyes were not symmetrical at all. I came back for revisions in 2021 and they kept saying there isn’t much can be done. Please stay away from this clinic.


Sorry to hear about your experiences. Did you manage to get a revision at another clinic? Could you recommend any good clinics or doctors for revision rhinoplasty? I need a revision rhinoplasty and was considering Banobagi, but now I'm not sure. They have some good reviews on youtube from Caucasian patients. I'm Caucasian so I'm looking for Korean doctors who have experience with Western faces.


----------



## rniki

Is there a reason why DA is on the list? They're pretty high on my list to visit but i'd love to know what's wrong with them


----------



## Kuromi_Love

mikemexis said:


> You are welcome. The reason why View and Braun is on the list, is because in View a chinese girl died after a doctor gave her the a wrong amount of general anesthesia. And people were complaining about that the clinic have a bad aftercare service.
> 
> When it comes to Braun, and i read on a blog that the clinic ruined a girls face, the surgeries gave her many complications and the her face become asymmetrical. She told people to avoid the clinic and she showed her before and after pictures on her blog. In addition to that most people on Purseform have negative experiance with the clinic, i read that on the earliest thread that started 2014.



I know that this is a very old post, but does somebody have a source for this?
I’m planning to have PS at View and I’m extremely afraid that I could die while anesthesia

View itself says that they don’t had any medical accidents since 2005, so if it’s true, that a Chinese girl died there, View lies about it’s safety.


----------



## Ell3

chocomynt said:


> Avoid Dr. Goretti Ho in California. She has no skills with asian eyelid surgeries and botched quite a few people!



Hi, I was considering doing my surgery with her so I'd love to hear more about your experience with her if you wouldn't mind? Anything would help!


----------



## Coconut03

missgreen123 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences. Did you manage to get a revision at another clinic? Could you recommend any good clinics or doctors for revision rhinoplasty? I need a revision rhinoplasty and was considering Banobagi, but now I'm not sure. They have some good reviews on youtube from Caucasian patients. I'm Caucasian so I'm looking for Korean doctors who have experience with Western faces.



I ended up at View for revision.


----------



## Coconut03

I had posted this before and will posts it again here. Just so you can see how badly my surgery was at banobagi. My eyes and nose were botched! 






As for a revision, I finalized at View. My nose improved a lot from my previous nose. 



missgreen123 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences. Did you manage to get a revision at another clinic? Could you recommend any good clinics or doctors for revision rhinoplasty? I need a revision rhinoplasty and was considering Banobagi, but now I'm not sure. They have some good reviews on youtube from Caucasian patients. I'm Caucasian so I'm looking for Korean doctors who have experience with Western faces.


----------



## babykyoong

Kuromi_Love said:


> I know that this is a very old post, but does somebody have a source for this?
> I’m planning to have PS at View and I’m extremely afraid that I could die while anesthesia
> 
> View itself says that they don’t had any medical accidents since 2005, so if it’s true, that a Chinese girl died there, View lies about it’s safety.


Please do ask them if they have an in house anesthesiologist if they don't have then you gotta run ... .. also if you can read reviews on naver, babitalk and gangnam unnie even though you sould take those reviews with a grain of salt.. best wishes for your surgery


----------



## hazel_bun

most if these ive heard incidents about but what went wrong at faceline? its in my list of clinics i want to consult with for facial contouring
​


----------



## nomadprincess3

oh my god this is scary.. breaks my heart now because idk which clinic to trust. is VIP the safest option? its so expensive


----------



## nomadprincess3

guys is there an official "blacklist" of clinics to avoid? I think i will just get it done now in America. i just found a bad review for VIP too on realself. this is so confusing lol


----------



## lobo2000

rniki said:


> Is there a reason why DA is on the list? They're pretty high on my list to visit but i'd love to know what's wrong with them


I would also like to know. I am considering Da for FC.


----------



## Senbonsakura

Hey there. I wanted to ask why Braun is on your blacklist as I was considering getting facial contouring and rhinoplasty surgery from them. Thank you!


----------



## wan lee

Thank you for your sharing


----------



## Justn27

Full Disclosure: I'm an American male living in South Korea for the past 6 years with my Korean Board Certified Plastic Surgeon wife.

I've been reading through these posts for the past few years and genuinely feel for those that have had complications during their surgeries. I hope those individuals were able to see a good Board Certified Plastic surgeon who could do their revisionals well. However, I do want to share that this thread gives an outlandish vibe to Korean plastic surgery. And to be honest, this "Blacklist" is kind of silly. While I think the intention isn't bad - I think it might be a little misguided. Any surgery, including cosmetic surgeries, has risk. Complications happen and may require revisional surgeries. Also, unfortunately, death is also a complication. A very rare complication. In addition, culturally, Korea is not a customer service centric country. You don't typically receive the aftercare and attention you might expect from a western hospital/clinic. Lastly, doctors, managers, coordinators are always moving clinics every couple of years and new clinics are always opening - so it's less about the clinic and more about the doctors you book with.

I wanted to share a few tips for people considering plastic surgery in korean - irrespective of this "black list" - hoping that it helps guide your research

0. Ignore this black list or feel free to use it as a guide for research, however there are names of clinics listed that I've never even heard of.. and I've lived here for the past 6 years. Some of the names I have heard of and know they're considered reputable in Korea - irrespective of how foreigners feel about them. Some of the clinics have closed. Take this list with a grain of salt.

1. Please only visit "Board Certified Plastic Surgeons" - there are thousands of clinics in South Korea - Mainly concentrated in Gangnam/Apgujeong. But if all the plastic surgeons there are not BOARD CERTIFIED PLASTIC SURGEONS... and you're looking for plastic surgery.... leave. That's not to say a Board Certified General Surgeon cannot do a rhinoplasty, eye surgery, or even a body contouring and give good results... But if there are complications, that's not their area of expertise, so revisionals or complications might be more difficult. You can look up board certified plastic surgeons here - Korean Society of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeons (only issue is that there's a lot of kims, parks, chois, lees)

2. Doctors are always changing hospitals - I mentioned it above, but its not uncommon for plastic surgeons to move hospitals every few years. They do this as a way to expand their speciality or work with senior doctors that have that expertise in particular areas. Or they might not be happy in that particular work environment. So it's really less about the clinics than the actual doctor operating

3. Ghost doctors - I will neither deny nor state the existence of such practices - HOWEVER, I will say that in general hospitals, you have residents and fellows. Doctors that are training/growing/expanding in their specialty areas. For a private practice - just because you don't book with the owner of the hospital, doesn't mean you won't get incredible results. You may get a well seasoned (over qualified) plastic surgeon doing your eyes, etc. HOWEVER, if the stated doctor said he/she will solely operate on you - anything that deviates from that would be fraudulent... and I would be pretty P.O.ed by that as well. (Back to point 1 - make sure all the doctors operating in that hospital are Board Certified Plastic Surgeons)

4. Private Clinics vs. General Hospitals - In korea, Cosmetic procedures are mainly done in private clinics - at least that's the general population's thinking. General Hospitals are where life threatening operations take place. MOST Plastic Surgeons - if board certified - are trained as plastic and reconstructive surgeons in general hospitals. (Private clinics cannot Board Certify doctors, they must be training hospitals) Most PS doctors leave general hospitals to go to the private sectors in order to train on cosmetics/aesthetics. If you can find a board certified plastic surgeon that focuses on aesthetics - score - wherever you can find them - clinic or general hospital

5. If you don't feel comfortable with the doctor/clinic - Don't book with them. Simple as that. Plastic Surgery is highly competitive and very lucrative in South Korea. This is why so many non Board Certified Plastic Surgeons are doing plastic surgery. If for any reason, you don't feel comfortable - leave. There are plenty of other clinics or hospitals that would love to have your business. side-note: most (not all) consultations are free... but keep in mind - places that might charge a consultation fee are doing so to probably weed out non-serious shoppers, which means they value their time and they might not be a bad place to visit.

6. There are NO doctors that have NEVER had any NO complications. If any PS tells you that... leave. From my experience, I've met plastic surgeons from across the globe at various conferences, meetings, dinners, etc. Most (not all) have huge egos - maybe the worst amongst all different types of doctors. But even the most prestigious plastic surgeons will share that they've had complications - but share how they've managed. Depending on your values - what eases you more? An experienced plastic surgeon lying to you that they have a perfect record OR one that is aware of the risks and complications, and shares his/her experiences working through them when they have risen.

It's hard to navigate Korea's plastic surgery ecosystem without Korean. And google/papago translator will only get you so far. I've only become familiar with it because of my exposure for the past half decade. I hope this helps a little and sheds light to some of the questions you might have had.


----------



## brynnmcdaniel

Justn27 said:


> Full Disclosure: I'm an American male living in South Korea for the past 6 years with my Korean Board Certified Plastic Surgeon wife.
> 
> I've been reading through these posts for the past few years and genuinely feel for those that have had complications during their surgeries. I hope those individuals were able to see a good Board Certified Plastic surgeon who could do their revisionals well. However, I do want to share that this thread gives an outlandish vibe to Korean plastic surgery. And to be honest, this "Blacklist" is kind of silly. While I think the intention isn't bad - I think it might be a little misguided. Any surgery, including cosmetic surgeries, has risk. Complications happen and may require revisional surgeries. Also, unfortunately, death is also a complication. A very rare complication. In addition, culturally, Korea is not a customer service centric country. You don't typically receive the aftercare and attention you might expect from a western hospital/clinic. Lastly, doctors, managers, coordinators are always moving clinics every couple of years and new clinics are always opening - so it's less about the clinic and more about the doctors you book with.
> 
> I wanted to share a few tips for people considering plastic surgery in korean - irrespective of this "black list" - hoping that it helps guide your research
> 
> 0. Ignore this black list or feel free to use it as a guide for research, however there are names of clinics listed that I've never even heard of.. and I've lived here for the past 6 years. Some of the names I have heard of and know they're considered reputable in Korea - irrespective of how foreigners feel about them. Some of the clinics have closed. Take this list with a grain of salt.
> 
> 1. Please only visit "Board Certified Plastic Surgeons" - there are thousands of clinics in South Korea - Mainly concentrated in Gangnam/Apgujeong. But if all the plastic surgeons there are not BOARD CERTIFIED PLASTIC SURGEONS... and you're looking for plastic surgery.... leave. That's not to say a Board Certified General Surgeon cannot do a rhinoplasty, eye surgery, or even a body contouring and give good results... But if there are complications, that's not their area of expertise, so revisionals or complications might be more difficult. You can look up board certified plastic surgeons here - Korean Society of Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeons (only issue is that there's a lot of kims, parks, chois, lees)
> 
> 2. Doctors are always changing hospitals - I mentioned it above, but its not uncommon for plastic surgeons to move hospitals every few years. They do this as a way to expand their speciality or work with senior doctors that have that expertise in particular areas. Or they might not be happy in that particular work environment. So it's really less about the clinics than the actual doctor operating
> 
> 3. Ghost doctors - I will neither deny nor state the existence of such practices - HOWEVER, I will say that in general hospitals, you have residents and fellows. Doctors that are training/growing/expanding in their specialty areas. For a private practice - just because you don't book with the owner of the hospital, doesn't mean you won't get incredible results. You may get a well seasoned (over qualified) plastic surgeon doing your eyes, etc. HOWEVER, if the stated doctor said he/she will solely operate on you - anything that deviates from that would be fraudulent... and I would be pretty P.O.ed by that as well. (Back to point 1 - make sure all the doctors operating in that hospital are Board Certified Plastic Surgeons)
> 
> 4. Private Clinics vs. General Hospitals - In korea, Cosmetic procedures are mainly done in private clinics - at least that's the general population's thinking. General Hospitals are where life threatening operations take place. MOST Plastic Surgeons - if board certified - are trained as plastic and reconstructive surgeons in general hospitals. (Private clinics cannot Board Certify doctors, they must be training hospitals) Most PS doctors leave general hospitals to go to the private sectors in order to train on cosmetics/aesthetics. If you can find a board certified plastic surgeon that focuses on aesthetics - score - wherever you can find them - clinic or general hospital
> 
> 5. If you don't feel comfortable with the doctor/clinic - Don't book with them. Simple as that. Plastic Surgery is highly competitive and very lucrative in South Korea. This is why so many non Board Certified Plastic Surgeons are doing plastic surgery. If for any reason, you don't feel comfortable - leave. There are plenty of other clinics or hospitals that would love to have your business. side-note: most (not all) consultations are free... but keep in mind - places that might charge a consultation fee are doing so to probably weed out non-serious shoppers, which means they value their time and they might not be a bad place to visit.
> 
> 6. There are NO doctors that have NEVER had any NO complications. If any PS tells you that... leave. From my experience, I've met plastic surgeons from across the globe at various conferences, meetings, dinners, etc. Most (not all) have huge egos - maybe the worst amongst all different types of doctors. But even the most prestigious plastic surgeons will share that they've had complications - but share how they've managed. Depending on your values - what eases you more? An experienced plastic surgeon lying to you that they have a perfect record OR one that is aware of the risks and complications, and shares his/her experiences working through them when they have risen.
> 
> It's hard to navigate Korea's plastic surgery ecosystem without Korean. And google/papago translator will only get you so far. I've only become familiar with it because of my exposure for the past half decade. I hope this helps a little and sheds light to some of the questions you might have had.


Thank you for taking the time to write all this.  It was very levelheaded and I appreciate that.  It’s is incredibly difficult to weed through all the different options here.  Are there any clinics you/your wife can recommend for BA and TT?
Thank you again!!


----------



## rhinoking

Phreakcodex said:


> _Please share all the bad clinics to protect the future
> 
> This is a list of all the bad clinics in Korea and what happen there
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be very careful when you choose where to do surgery
> you can find all the sources on this thread posts
> Here is a list of BLACKLISTED clinics and hospitals in Korea:_
> 
> 
> *My blacklisted clinics list*​
> 
> BANOBAGI Plastic & Aesthetic Clinic
> ID Hospital
> FACELINE Clinic
> JEWELRY Plastic Surgery Center
> BK Plastic Surgery Hospital
> GRAND Plastic Surgery
> CINDERELLA Global Beauty Medical Group
> WONJIN Beauty Medical Group
> TEUIM Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic
> VIEW Plastic Surgery
> TL Plastic Surgery
> IWELL Plastic Surgery
> IOU Plastic Surgery
> BANDOEYE Aesthetic Plastic Surgeral Clinic
> DAEHAN Surgical Clinic
> BRAUN Plastic Surgery
> DA Plastic Surgery
> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> VIP International Plastic Surgery Center
> OZ Cosmetic Clinic
> CHEONGDAM U Plastic Surgery
> SAMSUNG Medical Center
> SHIMMIAN Clinic
> THE LINE Clinic
> TLPS Plastic Surgery
> AONE Clinic
> SHIMMIAN Plastic Surgery Clinic
> REGEN Plastic Surgery
> BEAUTYLINE Clinic


Braun seems to have gained recognition in the last few years in the forum. Is it still considered one of the bad one right now?


----------



## oat_matcha_latte

rhinoking said:


> Braun seems to have gained recognition in the last few years in the forum. Is it still considered one of the bad one right now?


Right? I’ve noticed that they’ve gained a lot of attention in the past years. I also watched a lot of their YouTube videos and they seem to have fantastic results. I believe their doctors also specialize in one specific procedure and I herd the facial contouring doctor is one of the best … so maybe they’re better now?? I would like to read more on that girl who wrote that blog and also why people find this clinic not as good cause I’ve been considering doing plastic surgery with them ..


----------



## thformula1

Requesting advice please! I had rhinoplasty, zygoma reduction, and incisional DES at Deesse Clinic in September. 

So far I’m happy with their rhino, but not pleased with my other procedures. My zygoma still looks protruding even though they advertised triangle cheekbone reduction method which is supposed to give me visible cheekbone reduction effect and make my face look smaller. My incisional DES are too deep and doesn’t look natural. 

Should I speak to the clinic and express my concerns to see if Dr can fix it or should I look for another clinic? Will my clinic fix my concerns for free or will there be another charge? If I decide to have revision surgeries at another clinic, which clinics and Drs do you recommend for zygoma reduction and double eyelids? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## rhinoking

thformula1 said:


> Requesting advice please! I had rhinoplasty, zygoma reduction, and incisional DES at Deesse Clinic in September.
> 
> So far I’m happy with their rhino, but not pleased with my other procedures. My zygoma still looks protruding even though they advertised triangle cheekbone reduction method which is supposed to give me visible cheekbone reduction effect and make my face look smaller. My incisional DES are too deep and doesn’t look natural.
> 
> Should I speak to the clinic and express my concerns to see if Dr can fix it or should I look for another clinic? Will my clinic fix my concerns for free or will there be another charge? If I decide to have revision surgeries at another clinic, which clinics and Drs do you recommend for zygoma reduction and double eyelids? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you!


Sorry to hear that 
Revisiting the clinic and see how it goes would be the best option.

It is hard (and useless) to speculate. The clinic might do free revision so why not try?

Do u use translator ? If possible, bring him/her and help u negotiate.


----------



## thformula1

rhinoking said:


> Sorry to hear that
> Revisiting the clinic and see how it goes would be the best option.
> 
> It is hard (and useless) to speculate. The clinic might do free revision so why not try?
> 
> Do u use translator ? If possible, bring him/her and help u negotiate.



I really appreciate your input!


----------



## Justn27

brynnmcdaniel said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write all this.  It was very levelheaded and I appreciate that.  It’s is incredibly difficult to weed through all the different options here.  Are there any clinics you/your wife can recommend for BA and TT?
> Thank you again!!


Hi, as I mentioned in my previous post, it's really less about the clinic but more about the doctor. You might want to find a doctor and/or clinic that specializes in BA and TT. Most clinics will offer everything - but the doctors that specialize in a particular area will def. have more experience and probably give you better results.  I'm happy to refer my wife - as thats her specialty area, but msg me directly if you're interested. Other factors that you might want to consider... does the hospital offers in-patient rooms, is there a charge, do they provide meals, where is it located, do they have english speaking staff to support, will you need drains? How many followups should you go in for and when. When can you official fly out? Potential complications? (No doctors never has no complications... how do they deal with common complications) Do they do revisional work if there's anything major that you're unhappy with? Will they charge you? Also keep in mind that Korean doctors are used to operating on asians - skin laxity, scarring, healing, etc vary by ethnicity as well as individual. If you visit a clinic/doctor who has minimal experience with international patients, you might find a great price, but iffy results. Hope that helps.


----------



## Justn27

thformula1 said:


> Requesting advice please! I had rhinoplasty, zygoma reduction, and incisional DES at Deesse Clinic in September.
> 
> So far I’m happy with their rhino, but not pleased with my other procedures. My zygoma still looks protruding even though they advertised triangle cheekbone reduction method which is supposed to give me visible cheekbone reduction effect and make my face look smaller. My incisional DES are too deep and doesn’t look natural.
> 
> Should I speak to the clinic and express my concerns to see if Dr can fix it or should I look for another clinic? Will my clinic fix my concerns for free or will there be another charge? If I decide to have revision surgeries at another clinic, which clinics and Drs do you recommend for zygoma reduction and double eyelids? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you!


Hi thformula1 I'm sure you've gone to see the doctor after your surgery a few times for a post-op check-up. What did she/he say in regards to your dissatisfaction? I imagine it takes some time for the swelling to go down for you to see the actual results. I believe it takes up 3 months before you see how your eyes will look and up to 6 months before they're fully healed? My recommendation is to first talk to the operating doctor. Most clinics will not charge for revisional surgeries... though they might charge minimal cost - operating costs - minus doctor fee. But keep in mind if the doctor thinks he/she accomplished what you agreed upon, they might not recommend a revisional. (it's time and money for them). Always make sure to have a thorough consultation. Most doctors will try to keep it short.. because of language and/or because again... time is money.  I've heard stories of patients visiting my wife and not wanting to go to their operating doctor because they had such a bad experience trying to talk to their doctor. But even in those cases, they spoke to the operating doctor first. If you go somewhere else for a revisional, you're more than likely going to pay more for a revisional because its more work to fix something than to do it right the first time. I don't know any specialists in revisional zygoma reduction surgery, but I do know a PS that specializes in revisional eye surgeries. If you're interested in that doctor's information, feel free to message me directly. I know he's been "studying" english... but honestly, I don't know how accomodating his clinic is to english speakers. They might be very... i just don't know. I hope that helps... maybe if you give everything time to heal, the results might be better?


----------

